# SVP (Smooth Video Project) Discussion Thread



## fateswarm

I love this. People often say "home video effect" as The Hobbit 50FPS controversy showed, but I see only advantages with this. I like dropping the delusion and feeling like being next to the actors.

BTW prepare to load your GPU enormously with this, especially if you combine it with madVR (which you should).

edit: Ah, and if it's too slowed, make sure smoothing is disabled in madVR since it's too heavy for 60FPS+ and it may not be needed on high FPS in the first place.


----------



## ramicio

Most people assume that films shot in a high frame rate will look bad because of their observation of motion-interpolated pictures on their TV.


----------



## fateswarm

The most common nagging I hear is "I like to be fooled it's not real people". I find that argument the exact reason I love it: It makes me feel I'm next to the people I'm watching.

Plus, I'm getting dizzy looking at low FPS after getting used to this awesomeness.









I hope people with their insane hardware in this forum don't lose this opportunity and use these amazing features.









In fact, even a relatively modest setup from a few years ago can handle 1080p on 60FPS and madvr on top.

Well, maybe not with the very best settings, but close enough to be almost indistinguishable.

I'm loving the fact that if I upgrade, I won't only do it for gaming.


----------



## airisom2

I'm with ya, fateswarm. I think having a low frame rate (24fps), is just a way to reduce costs of filming, to somewhat cover up bad acting and film shooting (the low framerate may blur some of the "nuances" out), and to give a false representation of natural movements. Then again, some movies that are more dependent on the artistic aspect of filming may benefit more from a lower frame rate. It just depends on what the director wants. I went to the movies the other day, and I thought I was watching slow motion for the first few minutes. Stuff just looked like a blurrey mess. After my eyes adjusted, you get used to it. It's kind of like watching 3D for the first time in a while because your eyes hurt a little when first watching it. Hopefully, the movie industry will increase the framerate to 48 or 60 or beyond in the future. I remember reading somewhere that the director of Avatar wants to film Avatar 2 at 60fps in order to enhance realism. So, there's got to be SOME merit in filming at a higher frame rate.

Some people like frame interpolation, and some don't. I think it looks awesome, and it doesn't look like everything is fast-forwareded, like some frame interpolation implementations are. When I first started using it, I thought I was watching 3D or something because of the eerie smoothness of the video. But, once your eyes adjust, you can't go back to 24fps. Well, you can, but not for long.

The only downside that I've encountered when using SVP is that anime tends to have some artifacts and glitches in fast moving scenes (even when I change the settings), but it's totally bearable. Anime already looks robotic, and SVP helps out a lot with the transitions. I haven't seen any problems with regular motion pictures, besides the checker effect (also applies to anime and cartoons). It's basically when you have something in the film that gives you the illusion that it's repeating itself, like a checker board moving across the screen, or looking at a building's windows while driving by them, SVP tends to inaccurately interpolate it, and instead of giving a smooth transition, it looks like it jerks the frames back and forward, making the scene look like it's shaking from left/right or up/down instead of moving across the screen like it's supposed to.

I wonder if those who have 120/144Hz monitors will be able to watch footage at 120/144fps, given that the graphics card/ processor will be able to render frames that high? If so, that will definitely be a bonus of having a monitor with a high refresh rate. You get one of the Asus 144Hz monitors, turn on lightboost, make SVP produce interpolated frames to match the refresh rate of the monitor, and you're in for good times. Oh yeah, SVP also supports stereo 3D for any of you guys that have 3d monitors/tvs.

I really hope OCN takes notice of this software. You gotta use your rig for more than just [email protected] and Crysis 3







So, yeah. Once again, OCN, TRY IT OUT!


----------



## fateswarm

As with gaming, and everything, humans should be able to notice differences up to 150 frames per second. The study basing that was testing Pilots. The best of them were able to notice artifacts at 150. It diminishes as it goes for other people but it shouldn't be lower than 120 for most.


----------



## xutnubu

Well I'm reviving this thread (not that it's buried that deep yet







)

I just tried this software and it is amazing! This SW deserves way more attention. Especially here in OCN where people is always complaining about motion blur and judder.

It is weird the first couple of minutes, but you'll get used to it.

The program does require a lot of power, both from CPU and GPU.

I didn't install that "madVR" thing, since it wasn't checked on the default installation. Does it make any difference?


----------



## fateswarm

madVR is absolutely fundamental. Use both SVP and madVR.

It's mainly for upscaling. i.e. a 720p on zoom 1:1 is perfect but when on fullscreen it looks like crap on bad renderers. Test madVR on full screen and see the light.

And by the way, 1080p on 1080p screens still needs it! Even that type of full screen mode distorts a video without a good renderer.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I just played around with this, changed my settings to 1920x1080 @ 48fps, watched a bit of The Shawshank Redemption in 1080 on one of my Dell U2311H's... all I can say is



Everyone should be using this


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I just played around with this, changed my settings to 1920x1080 @ 48fps, watched a bit of The Shawshank Redemption in 1080 on one of my Dell U2311H's... all I can say is
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should be using this


*Everyone*


----------



## altsanity

I will be trying this out tonight on my 120Hz Samsung.

Is the effect really that awesome?


----------



## ramicio

I don't care for it. 48 Hz doesn't match up to any monitory, and every fake frame has horrible artifacts.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramicio*
> 
> I don't care for it. 48 Hz doesn't match up to any monitory, and every fake frame has horrible artifacts.


I don't get you. "48Hz" is irrelevant. It can do 60 FPS.

The Pseudo-Frames do not have "horrible artifacts". Have you even try it or do you just pull ideas out of a hat?

Anyway, enjoy using a bad player, it doesn't affect me.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Well I havent seen any of the "fake" frames having artifacts, I watched a 1080p rip of The Hobbit on my calibrated IPS monitor at 60fps... it was the best thing I have ever seen


----------



## ramicio

24 FPS doesn't even line up to 60 Hz in the first place, so whatever you think is going on is far from sane.

FYI, trendy, I use a good player. I use MPC-HC. I just don't use this frame interpolation crap.

And yes, EVERY form of frame interpolation technology introduces artifacts.




And that was just going to 48 FPS. I can't imagine how gay it is trying to turn 24 FPS into 60 FPS.


----------



## fateswarm

ramicio, please, keep using 24FPS, I really don't mind.

there is a point that if people spit nonsense, it's best to let them harm their experience.


----------



## fateswarm

PS: Using still images to prove a point on a matter that is chiefly about moving pictures.

Congratulations, you did the 101 mistake of forum logic when discussing video decoding.


----------



## ramicio

Trendy, you're still using 24 fps, too. Your source material is only 24 fps.

It doesn't matter if I used screen shots of a video. They are visible during playback, trendy. Trying to interpolate frames that have been motion-blurred are also artifacts.


----------



## Zero4549

I tried using SVP a few months ago. utterly refused to work on my system. Dunno why, but was a bit disappointing.


----------



## s13shaka

ramicio must be butt hurt or something

svp is great, I especially enjoy now how sports and anime look using it.


----------



## ramicio

Sports is already 60 fps and anime is terrible. I'm not butt hurt, trendies, I just know that motion interpolation is horrible.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Well I am going to check this out when I get home from work tonight. Ive never heard of any of these programs, but I am down to give it a shot. All this positive feedback is good so.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I've been playing around with this for the last few days, I cant see any of the things that your talking about and Ive watched really bad 480 cam rips to 1080p blueray rips on calibrated IPS screens and my 144Hz screen... unless my eyes are really going









Also used the YouTube thing to, that is awesome If your watching long videos, dont need to wait for FailTubes video player to buffer at its craptastic speed


----------



## Moragg

Sadly not - close though! Best codec pack on the internet is the beta KCP:
http://haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack

Then dl ffdshow, add all filters and block them _except_ ffdshow raw video filter, which you set to prefer, and add the core SVP components on the side.

Setting the whole thing up yourself is best, but KCP with highest settings is almost exactly the same out of the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I tried using SVP a few months ago. utterly refused to work on my system. Dunno why, but was a bit disappointing.


I really liked it, but sadly my comp can't handle "decent settings" (no annoying artifacts). I run madvr with smooth motion anyway, not motion interpolation but a very precise and complex frame-blending algorithm that has a similar effect. Though my definition of "decent" is most of the options turned to max, on top of which I'm upscaling to 1440p









SVP is far from essential and only for those with the best gaming rigs, but KCP (or the components) are essential for decent video playback, it makes my 360p Trigun watchable at 1440p.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Just installed everything, simply amazing. Thank you so much. It would be awesome if there was a way to use this for PC gaming lol.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I tried using SVP a few months ago. utterly refused to work on my system. Dunno why, but was a bit disappointing.


I bet you didn't use it properly on media player classic and with the filter it requires.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I really liked it, but sadly my comp can't handle "decent settings" (no annoying artifacts). I run madvr with smooth motion anyway


That's the problem. Smooth motion of madVR is extremely heavy and it is very likely that SVP will work without it.

Trust me, SVP is MULTIPLE times better than madVR's smooth motion - it's a completely different thing anyway - and madVR's smooth motion is NOT needed as much on high FPS anyway.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I really liked it, but sadly my comp can't handle "decent settings" (no annoying artifacts). I run madvr with smooth motion anyway
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem. Smooth motion of madVR is extremely heavy and it is very likely that SVP will work without it.
> 
> Trust me, SVP is MULTIPLE times better than madVR's smooth motion - it's a completely different thing anyway - and madVR's smooth motion is NOT needed as much on high FPS anyway.
Click to expand...

Oh I know, I used SVP with SM off, but I still had to dial settings down too far for my liking. I'll try again once I get a new GPU, but until then SM works perfectly, especially since I mostly watch anime.


----------



## fateswarm

Is the system that old? Here I can get 1080p on 60FPS with Lanczos X 3 on both types of upscaling.

I'd like Jinc X 3 and I plan to upgrade for that but it's still a minor improvement.


----------



## Moragg

Since I'm upscaling to 1440p I'm using Jinc3 - again, while SVP is nice I'm not in any hurry to implement it.

Did you look at KCP?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I bet you didn't use it properly on media player classic and with the filter it requires.


I did everything as the "guide" said. Unless it is wrong, I did it right.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Is the system that old? Here I can get 1080p on 60FPS with Lanczos X 3 on both types of upscaling.
> 
> I'd like Jinc X 3 and I plan to upgrade for that but it's still a minor improvement.


Can you tell me which settings I should use for madVR?

I have no clue.


----------



## Xaero252

So a quick question about this - how does it handle remote content on the local network? For example, VLC stutters and lags sometimes when streaming using a jumbo frames enabled gigabit network running openwrt with 1080p content. Espeically 10-bit 1080p content with FLAC audio. Where MPC-HC and regular old MP and WMP do not. Mplayer on Linux doesn't suffer but VLC does, gstreamer works fine while other codec solutions do not. I'm curious if anyone using this has any experience with this sort of situation.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Is the system that old? Here I can get 1080p on 60FPS with Lanczos X 3 on both types of upscaling.
> 
> I'd like Jinc X 3 and I plan to upgrade for that but it's still a minor improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me which settings I should use for madVR?
> 
> I have no clue.
Click to expand...

If anyone would actually have a look at my post: http://haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack
has a table showing the best madvr settings and a codec pack that sets everything up for you properly.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Is the system that old? Here I can get 1080p on 60FPS with Lanczos X 3 on both types of upscaling.
> 
> I'd like Jinc X 3 and I plan to upgrade for that but it's still a minor improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me which settings I should use for madVR?
> 
> I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone would actually have a look at my post: http://haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack
> has a table showing the best madvr settings and a codec pack that sets everything up for you properly.
Click to expand...

I did look that. However, it doesn't say for which content the profiles should be used.

I don't know, there may be good for one type of content or another. Just because something's labeled "Super Ultra" doesn't mean it's the best choice. Especially when it comes to software profiles.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I did look that. However, it doesn't say for which content the profiles should be used.
> 
> I don't know, there may be good for one type of content or another. Just because something's labeled "Super Ultra" doesn't mean it's the best choice. Especially when it comes to software profiles.


I'd assume it's primarily for anime, but the top settings make 360p movies watchable on my 1440p screen.


----------



## fateswarm

Look at the madVR thread where the author releases the new versions. He often says that "best" is subjective. e.g. he says that Jinc X 3 is pretty good and X 4 may not be always better. Or that when someone can not use Jinc X 3 (it's heavy) then it's not clear because Lanzcos may be crisper/sharper (I prefer it) but Softcubic may be more accurate (he prefers it). He also sees a lot of difference between chroma and image upscaling though the reality is chroma is very hard to notice so if you want to save power, it might be good to start with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> So a quick question about this - how does it handle remote content on the local network? For example, VLC stutters and lags sometimes when streaming using a jumbo frames enabled gigabit network running openwrt with 1080p content. Espeically 10-bit 1080p content with FLAC audio. Where MPC-HC and regular old MP and WMP do not. Mplayer on Linux doesn't suffer but VLC does, gstreamer works fine while other codec solutions do not. I'm curious if anyone using this has any experience with this sort of situation.


VLC does not offer madVR at all (or SVP) so it might be best to just not use it.

It's really bad image quality compared to it and it is really a waste for someone with big GPU power at their disposal.


----------



## airisom2

Alright guys, check the OP, I made a guide for ya.

Also, KCP= SVP suite minus the SVP Manager. Both use the same underlying software, so one won't be better than the other in any way. The optional mediainfo that KCP has isn't really necessary, since there is one integrated into MPC-HC (Shift+F10)

The image scaling changes in MadVR are not noticeable unless your eyes are super close to the screen. So, just leave all of those settings at stock. The smooth video option is not necessary if you're using SVP. I've tried it with SVP on, and I saw no difference. With SVP off, there is a little difference with Smooth motion. It's less juttery, but not nearly as smooth as SVP. Here are some pics comparing Jinc w/3 taps and Bilinear.


Spoiler: Bilinear first, Jinc last








As for the SVP profiles, leave them at default. The only setting that has a noticeable difference is the Sharp SVP shader. It makes the interpolated frames look more distinct than the usual blurry looking frames that it produces. The SVP Website has some pics demonstrating the differences.


----------



## Moragg

The optimal solution would be to download and install each component separately. That's what I do as KCP had some settings which I didn't want, and if you do it yourself you can easily install the latest versions of everything. And SVP doesn't get updated often.

As I see it:

SVP = easy out of the box - BUT I assume it uses ffdshow subtitle filter which is bad (or at the very least not good).

KCP + SVP (core) = still easy but latest versions of stuff. Also uses xysubfilter (best available subtitle renderer) and mediainfo. Presets for quality.

Do it all yourself - obviously best choice, latest versions, you learn how it all works, still very easy (15 mins) and there are numerous guides out there to help. I recommend http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=516729 - then install ffdshow, block all filters except the raw one which you set to prefer, and you're all set to go.

And at the end of the day, isn't OCN about messing about with stuff to get the best out of it?


----------



## Benjyyyy

Thanks for opening my eyes too this software! I have just been using VLC player and the difference between this and the normal 24fps films i'm used too.. My god. I tested it with The Avengers Blueray rip and it's so impressive! Thanks again


----------



## fateswarm

By the way, Media Player Classic will make it slightly easier from now on since they will include LAVC filters by default.

The Irony is that it will be confusing to seasoned users that automatically re-install those anyway.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> By the way, Media Player Classic will make it slightly easier from now on since they will include LAVC filters by default.
> 
> The Irony is that it will be confusing to seasoned users that automatically re-install those anyway.


That got me too - but I decided to disable all internal filters anyway and install LAV separately. It's cleaner (and also allows me to prioritise madFLAC over LAV Audio Decoder).


----------



## fateswarm

It has to be said though. Someone must take all those contraptions and make a player so easy to use, that it's like installing VLC.

Though I understand the main problem: Most random users will be confused why their system heats up or it can't handle it.


----------



## Nestala

Wow! Followed instructions, worked well, super quality, I could really see the added FPS difference!

I encounter one problem when I'm loading up a vid tho:

ReClock InitializeWasapiClient

The audio format is not supported by the hardware / driver:
48000 samples/sec
32 bit IEEE float
6 channels

OK

I don't have audio. What do I have to do to fix it and have audio?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Wow! Followed instructions, worked well, super quality, I could really see the added FPS difference!
> 
> I encounter one problem when I'm loading up a vid tho:
> 
> ReClock InitializeWasapiClient
> 
> The audio format is not supported by the hardware / driver:
> 48000 samples/sec
> 32 bit IEEE float
> 6 channels
> 
> OK
> 
> I don't have audio. What do I have to do to fix it and have audio?


Use the ReClock settings from here: http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=516729

^As a side note, this is another reason why manual install is better, because you get to know the components which is great for troubleshooting.


----------



## superj1977

Been using SVP for some time now and while its cool what does bug me is i get quite a bit of artifacting on some movies during fast scenes, it does bug me.
I think there must be some way of making it much noticeable?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Been using SVP for some time now and while its cool what does bug me is i get quite a bit of artifacting on some movies during fast scenes, it does bug me.
> I think there must be some way of making it much noticeable?


I found increasing the profile settings improved artifacting hugely, but my system was nowhere near powerful enough to handle it so I gave up on SVP.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Been using SVP for some time now and while its cool what does bug me is i get quite a bit of artifacting on some movies during fast scenes, it does bug me.
> I think there must be some way of making it much noticeable?


It has levels of quality that are autodetected on first use. They can be changed manually. See if they are high quality unless you have a slow system.

Also, it WILL not be like real 60 FPS, so it will always be an approximation. I personally notice a very slight deviation from 'reality' but the choppiness of slow FPS is so much more distracting and irritating (it actually makes me dizzy compared to high pseudo-FPS) that I prefer pseudo-FPS, even if it's not totally real.


----------



## Xaero252

SVP seems to be terrible from my short time using it. Out of date filters and codecs resulting in unplayable video files with latest version h.264 encoding profiles. More artifacting as a result of the video filters (similar to noise with audio filters - the best quality is typically whatever your source originally was - though with video some scaling is possible without introducing noise) The smoothing is kind of gimmicky since its only introducing heavily artifacted intermediate frames, similar to how transcoding a 96kbps mp3 to 128 or higher isn't going to increase the quality of audio, and could actually just garble portions. Nothing special with the default profile sets either; CCCP project is far more up to date and adding MadVR to that is simple. Not sure what all the commotion is about here - seems to be pretty run of the mill stuff.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> SVP seems to be terrible from my short time using it. Out of date filters and codecs resulting in unplayable video files with latest version h.264 encoding profiles. More artifacting as a result of the video filters (similar to noise with audio filters - the best quality is typically whatever your source originally was - though with video some scaling is possible without introducing noise) The smoothing is kind of gimmicky since its only introducing heavily artifacted intermediate frames, similar to how transcoding a 96kbps mp3 to 128 or higher isn't going to increase the quality of audio, and could actually just garble portions. Nothing special with the default profile sets either; CCCP project is far more up to date and adding MadVR to that is simple. Not sure what all the commotion is about here - seems to be pretty run of the mill stuff.


CCCP has been a lot better recently, but the hands down best available codec pack is KCP - http://haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack


----------



## xutnubu

Even using the "2M" mode is a great improvement, and with this mode artifacts are non-existent.

You can try "1M" but in fast movies you'll see minor and regular artifacts from time to time.

I wouldn't recommend "1.5" unless you're watching anime. I tried it on a HQ rip from The Hobbit and didn't look as smooth as "2M" does.

These are the settings I'm using now:



Also, some may have noticed that using this will blur the image quite a bit, so you may want to use a sharpen filter and add a bit of noise (film grain) would help too.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> CCCP has been a lot better recently, but the hands down best available codec pack is KCP - http://haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack


I tried KCP as well - similar issues. Too out of date to support current generation h.264 encoding profiles. Video file A, encoded with an h.264 profile from 3 years ago running CCCP or KCP or SVP runs fine. Video file B encoded with an h.264 profile from 2 weeks ago plays fine in VLC (with increased buffer size), CCCP; however the first 3 seconds of video loop repeatedly; while the audio continues normally and the playback timer progresses normally - a clear indicator that the video decoder is failing to properly decode the video before passing it to the splitter. Either that or their config files are terrible.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I tried KCP as well - similar issues. Too out of date to support current generation h.264 encoding profiles. Video file A, encoded with an h.264 profile from 3 years ago running CCCP or KCP or SVP runs fine. Video file B encoded with an h.264 profile from 2 weeks ago plays fine in VLC (with increased buffer size), CCCP; however the first 3 seconds of video loop repeatedly; while the audio continues normally and the playback timer progresses normally - a clear indicator that the video decoder is failing to properly decode the video before passing it to the splitter. Either that or their config files are terrible.


"With increased buffer size" - did you try increasing the buffer size in madvr? That'd solve your KCP problem instantly from the sound of it.

And if you gave me a sample from this "problem file" I'll see how it runs on my system.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> SVP seems to be terrible from my short time using it. Out of date filters and codecs resulting in unplayable video files with latest version h.264 encoding profiles. More artifacting as a result of the video filters (similar to noise with audio filters - the best quality is typically whatever your source originally was - though with video some scaling is possible without introducing noise) The smoothing is kind of gimmicky since its only introducing heavily artifacted intermediate frames, similar to how transcoding a 96kbps mp3 to 128 or higher isn't going to increase the quality of audio, and could actually just garble portions. Nothing special with the default profile sets either; CCCP project is far more up to date and adding MadVR to that is simple. Not sure what all the commotion is about here - seems to be pretty run of the mill stuff.


Filters and codecs are absolutely unrelated to it. Did you use a 'video package' or something?

Just get Media Player Classic then use LAVC etc. Just do it step by step.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Also, some may have noticed that using this will blur the image quite a bit, so you may want to use a sharpen filter and add a bit of noise (film grain) would help too.


It's fine here. Do you use madVR? On Lanczos X3 it's pretty sharp. And on Jinc X3 it should be better.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Filters and codecs are absolutely unrelated to it. Did you use a 'video package' or something?
> 
> Just get Media Player Classic then use LAVC etc. Just do it step by step.


I'll try again tonight - I'm fairly certain I used MadVRs buffer settings as well - but I could be wrong. I'll also cut sample of the trouble codec configuration (1080p hi-10p video encoded with h.264 "lossless" profile and 5.1/2 channel VBR FLAC audio.)


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Also, some may have noticed that using this will blur the image quite a bit, so you may want to use a sharpen filter and add a bit of noise (film grain) would help too.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine here. *Do you use madVR*? On Lanczos X3 it's pretty sharp. And on Jinc X3 it should be better.
Click to expand...

I do, but I still notice a bit of image blur.

Haven't tried Lanczos though. Will check it out.


----------



## fluxlite

Purists will always argue that source is best...pure, unadulterated source.

It's true that the guessing involved in jamming extra frames into video isn't perfect, and there are situations where you'd almost definitely disable it (fast, erratic/non-linear movements are not something at which these algorithms excel).

However, in limited motion video (of which there is vast quantities), frame interpolation is reasonably accurate (in linear motion it's painfully accurate) and at the end of the day you're supplying your eyes with more information.

I dunno, I'm always torn between what to recommend...in the end who cares if you're butchering the source if you enjoy it more?


----------



## fateswarm

Hehe, it reminds me of Vinyl purists. You tell them it can't possibly be reasonable that recording in digital and then transferring to analog can be better than directly going digital and they still won't listen.

(I personally don't think recording in analog and playing in analog is anything special either, but anyway, let's not go that far.)


----------



## ramicio

Yeah, because vinyl with measurable loss in fidelity from its digital source has anything to do with inserting fake frames into video


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramicio*
> 
> Yeah, because vinyl with measurable loss in fidelity from its digital source has anything to do with inserting fake frames into video


Each to their own. If it makes sense to him, then so be it.


----------



## fateswarm

I said it reminded it to me. Learn to read accurately.


----------



## fluxlite

It's kinda like post-processing audio, be it EQs, exciters, expanders etc....

Some people prefer it, some do not. But most of the time, media is mastered on high end systems whose reference characteristics will appear different on your system. If you can find a way to improve it in your opinion, great.


----------



## Starbomba

Isn't madVR starting to implement this? I use PotPlayer+LAV filters+madVR mostly for anime, and i'm using the "smooth motion" option on madVR (0.86.11).

I'll check this one though. I do dislike the implementations on regular TV's (like Sony's Motionflow among others) but once you get enough power behind it (generally with a decent GPU and HW acceleratrion), it does look very nice.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Isn't madVR starting to implement this? I use PotPlayer+LAV filters+madVR mostly for anime, and i'm using the "smooth motion" option on madVR (0.86.11).
> 
> I'll check this one though. I do dislike the implementations on regular TV's (like Sony's Motionflow among others) but once you get enough power behind it (generally with a decent GPU and HW acceleratrion), it does look very nice.


Smooth motion is frame blending - SVP is motion interpolation. SVP also has a frame blending option, but madvr's is much more precise and done on GPU.

I agree higher fps looks better, but I doubt we'll see it any time soon sadly. It's easier to sell MOAR PIXELS.


----------



## fateswarm

Aye. Smoothing of madVR is absolutely different, just a way to make it less jerky sometimes.

SVP does actual pseudo-60FPS. It increases the FPS and makes it always look "runnier".

I suspect madVR's feature is less needed on high FPS, which is good 'cause it's heavy.

(Or more than 60 if the Monitor handles it I guess).


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

trying this out







seems like a lot of installs and configuration


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> trying this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like a lot of installs and configuration


Nope, install and run.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Nope, install and run.


that doesn't make sense if you need a video player that can utilize the software/other codecs/ all the other settings mentioned in the rtf?

saw SVP installs MPC-HC but I did not see it on computer


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> that doesn't make sense if you need a video player that can utilize the software/other codecs/ all the other settings mentioned in the rtf?
> 
> saw SVP installs MPC-HC but I did not see it on computer


Its probably under the start menu under SVP or something like that. Open the player and the other application. You'll see an icon on the bottom right of your tall pane by the volume icon. settings are found there. IM not near my pc now though


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Its probably under the start menu under SVP or something like that. Open the player and the other application. You'll see an icon on the bottom right of your tall pane by the volume icon. settings are found there. IM not near my pc now though


yes, thanks man, going to try and configure this so I can test it out.

Trying to watch some video clips to see if I see any difference after using the SVP


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> yes, thanks man, going to try and configure this so I can test it out.
> 
> Trying to watch some video clips to see if I see any difference after using the SVP


Yep, it works just as you'd expect (as you see on new TVs) I had the same question myself and posted that back *HERE*.

Then I came across this SVP. For free, you can't beat it.....

Still some artifacts here and there, but that's fine. Start up the video, configure the settings from that icon on the bottom right of your screen, then get watching! It takes a few seconds for the PC to be fully leveraged while the video is "upscaling" the refresh rate.

Here's a step by step guide I just snipped from my own PC.


----------



## Blameless

Still no native 64-bit components, and I'm not switching to 32-bit media players to use SVP.

I'd rather retranscode everything to a preferred frame rate using a good motion interpolation filter.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Still no native 64-bit components, and I'm not switching to 32-bit media players to use SVP.
> 
> I'd rather retranscode everything to a preferred frame rate using a good motion interpolation filter.


what's that?

I'd like to encode my files back up into 60fps (or 48) then reburn them to play on my TV. My TV is a LCD 46in Samsung from 2008. It doesn't have all the fancy interpolation that the newest TV's have; which I actually prefer.

Do you have any advise?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Still no native 64-bit components, and I'm not switching to 32-bit media players to use SVP.
> 
> I'd rather retranscode everything to a preferred frame rate using a good motion interpolation filter.


..Implying you need 64bit support more than crystal clear picture and extremely smooth high fps rendering.

That's borderline foolish (trying to be polite).


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> ..Implying you need 64bit support more than crystal clear picture and extremely smooth high fps rendering.
> 
> That's borderline foolish (trying to be polite).


Fateswarm, what is madvr?

Also, smv works perfectly fine with pretty much any setting, but once I go fullscreen it's like my pc suddenly Cant handle the load. Not sure what the difference is between fullscreen and anything else is


----------



## fateswarm

madvr is 32bit.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Isn't madVR starting to implement this? I use PotPlayer+LAV filters+madVR mostly for anime, and i'm using the "smooth motion" option on madVR (0.86.11).
> 
> I'll check this one though. I do dislike the implementations on regular TV's (like Sony's Motionflow among others) but once you get enough power behind it (generally with a decent GPU and HW acceleratrion), it does look very nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what's that?
> 
> I'd like to encode my files back up into 60fps (or 48) then reburn them to play on my TV. My TV is a LCD 46in Samsung from 2008. It doesn't have all the fancy interpolation that the newest TV's have; which I actually prefer.
> 
> Do you have any advise?


thank you for the info earlier









I was curious if you use "smooth motion" like some others here and if the benefit is really there or just preference of the person


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

scratch the last message, I did a side by side comparison of VLC and SVP and I saw the difference







truly amazing

any big difference in using FFDShow video decoder or the LAV Video Decoder?
ive noticed when I seek through many times the video crashes when using the ffdshow decoder


----------



## airisom2

It doesn't really matter. You have to use FFDShow Raw Video Decoder for SVP to work anyways, so I just use ffdshow audio/video. Plus, in my experiences, FFDShow is more compatible with the more odd codecs out there, and they have a pretty nice suite of effects to play around with.

About the crashing while seeking, you have to wait for SVP to kick in after seeking in order to seek again. You'll know once it's activated because you'll see a jerk in the playback, and everything looks smoother. This is the way I do it, and it never crashes on me, regardless if I"m using FFDShow or LAV.

I'm thinking about overhauling my little setup guide in the future. It's basically going to use the SVP Core (not the full suite) as the baseline, and you have to install everything else separately.

It includes: MPC-HC, FFDShow, Haali, Avisynth, xy-subfilter, madvr, svp core, reclock, and the dolby headphone stuff. I've been using this setup for about two months, and it's pretty stable.


----------



## airisom2

Alright, I made a new setup guide for those wanting the best out of SVP.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Alright, I made a new setup guide for those wanting the best out of SVP.


Great stuff







!
Any way to get rid of the ffd , reclock, and haali icons at the taskbar?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> ..Implying you need 64bit support more than crystal clear picture and extremely smooth high fps rendering.


Implying I can get the latter without sacrificing the former...albeit with tiny bit more work, and a lot more disk space.


----------



## rootzreggae

So I've followed your tutorial and got it working, almost. On this step and i quote:
Go to Reclock in the start menu, and click on Configure ReClock.
On the first two dropdown boxes, use DirectShow
On the next dropdown box, choose your device. (end quote)
I don't have DirectShow option on PCM or in Bitstream, only . The audio worked fine at first, but now i only get stuttery noise. Know what might be causing it? Cheers

Edit: I've realized just now that does not happen with all movies, just some. Gonna dive deep into this


----------



## airisom2

Well, you should be able to choose DirectSound for both of them. If not, then choose WASAPI. I don't use WASAPI because it mutes everything else, and it gets aggravating shutting down to watch a youtube vid or something and running MPC-HC again. Make sure your Reclock settings look like this:


You're most likely getting the stuttering noise because your latency (sound pre-buffer) is too low. Try punching in 100ms and see if the stuttering stops. I'll go ahead and update the guide with pics while I'm at it.

EDIT: Pics uploaded. Oh, I made a spelling error...yeah, it's DirectSound, not DirectShow. I get the two confused sometimes. My bad.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Any way to get rid of the ffd , reclock, and haali icons at the taskbar?


Yup, here's some pics for ya:


Spoiler: Remove Tray Icons on Everything




Just double click on the Haali icon in the taskbar to get the window up. Highlight it, and click "no" on the dropdown box.


Double click the icon in the taskbar to get to this page. I think LAV Splitter is hidden by default, though.


This applies to all of the FFDShow stuff. Just click the "none" radio button on Audio, Video, and Raw Video


Double click on the green arrow to bring the window up. Check the box.


Go over to Configure Reclock, and navigate to the advanced tab. Check the box.





I don't recommend removing the MadVR tray icon. I don't think there's a way to remove it anyways.


----------



## Moragg

Great guide, but please dump Haali. There's no reason not to use LAV Splitter (in built in MPC-HC) now that it supports Ordered Chapters.

Edit: I would also remove ffdshow and have LAV as preferred decoder, with ffdshow raw video filter set to preferred (and everything else ffdshow blocked) to let SVP do it's magic. You could also add the table Niyawa came up with for the madvr scaling algorithims: http://haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack

it's on the first post if you scroll down a bit.

There are various other settings in madvr that need checking - fullscreen exclusive should be disabled, and none of the options in "trade quality for performance" should be enabled.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Yup, here's some pics for ya:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Remove Tray Icons on Everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just double click on the Haali icon in the taskbar to get the window up. Highlight it, and click "no" on the dropdown box.
> 
> 
> This applies to all of the FFDShow stuff. Just click the "none" radio button on Audio, Video, and Raw Video
> 
> 
> Double click on the green arrow to bring the window up. Check the box.
> 
> 
> Go over to Configure Reclock, and navigate to the advanced tab. Check the box.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recommend removing the MadVR tray icon. I don't think there's a way to remove it anyways.


the XY filter thing I do not have, is that strange?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, you should be able to choose DirectSound for both of them. If not, then choose WASAPI. I don't use WASAPI because it mutes everything else, and it gets aggravating shutting down to watch a youtube vid or something and running MPC-HC again. Make sure your Reclock settings look like this:
> 
> You're most likely getting the stuttering noise because your latency (sound pre-buffer) is too low. Try punching in 100ms and see if the stuttering stops. I'll go ahead and update the guide with pics while I'm at it.
> 
> EDIT: Pics uploaded. Oh, I made a spelling error...yeah, it's DirectSound, not DirectShow. I get the two confused sometimes. My bad.


I actually tried directsound but it is still muting all other sounds during video playback


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Implying I can get the latter without sacrificing the former...albeit with tiny bit more work, and a lot more disk space.


Are you serious? On one hand you have to do off line rendering and wait for hours.

On the other you get crystal clear picture and smooth high fps rendering on the fly and lose the illusion (of a benefit) of 64bit use, since chances are your hardware can handle it.

In fact a 3 year old laptop can handle it if the upsizing algorithm isn't the heaviest (Lanczos x3 is good and light).


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Great guide, but please dump Haali. There's no reason not to use LAV Splitter (in built in MPC-HC) now that it supports Ordered Chapters.
> 
> Edit: I would also remove ffdshow and have LAV as preferred decoder, with ffdshow raw video filter set to preferred (and everything else ffdshow blocked) to let SVP do it's magic. You could also add the table Niyawa came up with for the madvr scaling algorithims: http://haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack
> it's on the first post if you scroll down a bit.
> 
> There are various other settings in madvr that need checking - fullscreen exclusive should be disabled, and none of the options in "trade quality for performance" should be enabled.


I'll change Haali to Lav Splitter. I'm keeping FFDShow on there, though. I like it more, it has more functionality, it's more compatible with Dolby Headphone (some videos it reverts to regular stereo with LAV Audio), and I've had some problems playing odd formats on LAV Video, but FFDShow Video plays them fine.

I'm keeping MadVR in exclusive mode for this reason (source):
Quote:


> Enable automatic fullscreen exclusive mode allows madVR to use "fullscreen exclusive mode" for video rendering. This can potentially give you some big performance improvements, and allows for several frames to be sent to the video card in advance, which can help eliminate random stuttering during playback. It will also prevent things like notifications from other applications being displayed on the screen at the same time, and similar to the Windowed Overlay mode, it stops "Print Screen" from working.
> The main downside to Fullscreen Exclusive mode is that when switching in/out of FSE mode, the screen will flash black for a second. (similar to changing refresh rates)


I've had stuttering problems on some videos because exclusive mode wasn't enabled, and I don't think anyone will be getting seizures from a little screen flash









I've personally tested the scaling algorithms and whatnot, and I don't see a difference at all. I've done screenshots of each setting, and they look the same to me. If you want to resize, use FFDShow Raw Video's resizing feature, as that is the only one that correctly works with SVP. Plus, there isn't an option to resize in LAV Video, which is another reason why I don't use it.

For the "trade quality for performance" part, I leave them checked because I don't see a difference between the default options checked and unchecked. If I don't see a difference, or the cons outweigh the pros when changing settings, then I'm leaving it at default.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> the XY filter thing I do not have, is that strange?


Yeah. If you installed the .dll file with the included batch file, have it set to prefer in the external filters page, and in the order shown in the guide, then it should work. Remember, if you move the folder where either MadVR or xysubfilter was installed at, you have to reinstall them because MPC-HC will be looking at the previous directory where it was installed, not the new one. So, just click on the install.bat file again to make sure that's installed, remove xysubfilter from the external filters page on MPC-HC, add it back, set it to prefer, apply, and close.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I actually tried directsound but it is still muting all other sounds during video playback


Hmmm...try uninstalling reclock, and setting the output device on MPC-HC to your actual device instead of pointing it over to ReClock. Don't know what's up with your system


----------



## nawon72

Your FFDShow hyperlink in Step 1 should bring the reader to FFDShow Tryouts, not the old FFDShow. Here are the links:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/ffdshow-tryout/

http://ffdshow-tryout.sourceforge.net/

Suggestions/Info for your guide:

You can delete the LAV Filters folder from MPC-HC's installation directory to make it like the "lite" installer that no longer exists. However, you will still have to disable 5 internal source filters.

Quote:


> Now, go to the internal filters part, and uncheck all of the checked filters, both on Source and Transform.


Change this to:

Quote:


> Now, go to Internal Filters, right click in the Source Filters list and disable all filters. Do this for Transform as well.


Manually disabling all of those filters would be a PIA.


----------



## airisom2

Alright, I updated the OP with your changes. If you do any other updates, just post again instead of editing your post because I'll probably miss them. Thanks to Moragg and nawonn72 for helping me with the guide







I threw ya'll in the credits section.


----------



## nawon72

Your FFDShow hyperlink is formatted incorrectly:
Quote:



> MadVR Version 0.86.11
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ffdshow-tryout/[/URL] rev4513 2013.05.25
> xy-SubFilter 3.1.0.546 Beta


Quote:



> I don't recommend removing the MadVR tray icon. I don't think there's a way to remove it anyways.


You can remove it by right clicking the tray icon:



I don't see why you would keep it if you can access everything from MPC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Then dl ffdshow, add all filters and block them except ffdshow raw video filter, which you set to prefer, and add the core SVP components on the side.


Alternatively, you can set the merit of the audio and video filters to "do not use", then set ffdshow raw video to prefer in MPC.



By changing the merit to "do not use", only MPC will be able to use FFDShow and SVP.

My MPC filter graph:



I think you should hyperlink the members' name in the credits to their profile or to one of their posts. Example:

nawon72

Moragg

Or

nawon72

Moragg


----------



## airisom2

Alright, I did all of the above, and I copied your MadVR pic in the hide taskbar post. I was rushing on the update earlier today because I was hanging out with my friend before he got shipped out to AIT (Army).


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Then dl ffdshow, add all filters and block them except ffdshow raw video filter, which you set to prefer, and add the core SVP components on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you can set the merit of the audio and video filters to "do not use", then set ffdshow raw video to prefer in MPC.
> 
> 
> 
> By changing the merit to "do not use", only MPC will be able to use FFDShow and SVP.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this, I didn't realise it was possible to block ffdshow everywhere. Either way, I like to disable all internal filters and install LAV elsewhere, and then set up my External Filters blocking everything and anything that I don't want. That's a personal thing though, I just want to make sure the only ffdshow part I use is the raw video filter. If I come across anything LAV can't handle I just enable MPC-HC's corresponding internal filter.

Airisom2 - I don't think you added it, but could you please link to the tables I mentioned earlier? The original source (Niyawa):

http://myanimelist.net/blog.php?eid=717799

and on the KCP page:

http://haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack

with the hardware some people on this site have they all should be running the highest quality settings easily - my 7870XT never goes above 60% usage, so it doesn't require huge amounts of graphics power.


----------



## airisom2

Like I said before, if I don't see a difference between a "higher" setting and default, or if the cons outweigh the pros when changing a setting, I'm leaving it at default. Here are some screenshots comparing the all of the settings on that chart:


Spoiler: Lowest, Low, Medium, High, Very High











As you can see, the settings from Low-Highest all look the same, with Lowest being slightly blurrier than the rest.

Here are come comparisons on FFDShow's resizer:


Spoiler: FFDShow Resize



The following order is as follows: default (nothing on), bicubic with luma/chroma sharpening on 0, bicubic with luma/chroma sharpening on 1, and bicubic with luma/chroma sharpening on 2







The default setting has the same sharpness as MadVR's Low-Highest settings, and the default setting.
The "bicubic with luma/chroma sharpening on 0" setting has the same sharpness as MadVR's Low-Highest settings, and the default setting. The red Xs are more centered than MadVR's Low-Highest/Default.
The "bicubic with luma/chroma sharpening on 1" setting is slightly sharper than MadVR's Low-Highest settings, and the default setting. The red Xs are more centered than MadVR's Low-Highest/Default.
The "bicubic with luma/chroma sharpening on 2" setting is much sharper than MadVR's Low-Highest settings, and the default setting. The red Xs are more centered than MadVR's Low-Highest/Default, but it and the text look too sharp, with there being a white edge around them.


----------



## Moragg

Great pics, thanks. I personally feel since most people will be able to run the higher settings then why not - I suspect the source is going to make a difference - live action will be a lot more demanding, and I presume the better algorithms will make more difference there.


----------



## airisom2

I changed FFDShow Video Decoder to LAV Video Decoder. I recently witnessed some problems with FFDShow Video (noted in changelog), and switching to LAV fixed all of them. I also get better performance in some videos with resizing enabled in FFDShow Raw, videos that would be unplayable with FFDShow Video Decoder on.


----------



## the9quad

I tried this today, but between crossfire, an overclocked monitor,power dvd ultra,and running afterburner: I can not get this to work, It just crashes my pc with some serious graphical corruption. I am assuming it is one of those things making it happen.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I tried this today, but between crossfire, an overclocked monitor,power dvd ultra,and running afterburner: I can not get this to work, It just crashes my pc with some serious graphical corruption. I am assuming it is one of those things making it happen.


Is it crashing your computer, or just MPC-HC?

If not, then you might just have it set up wrong.

Check your SVP settings. Disabling "Decrease grid step" and lowering "Motion vectors grid" may help out if you're getting hangups on the video.

If that isn't the case, then I'm guessing that pdvd has something to do with it. Try uninstalling pdvd and the svp stuff, and then referring to the guide to re-install all of the svp stuff, if you already haven't. I doubt your monitor, graphics cards, and MSIAB have anything to do with the crashing unless you're running an unstable oc or something.

I know one time when I was fooling around with SVP, I had four MPC-HC windows open with 1080p videos playing in each of them. All of the video's colors looked inverted and super grainy, I was getting freezes and hangups, and only half of the videos would play.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Is it crashing your computer, or just MPC-HC?
> 
> If not, then you might just have it set up wrong.
> 
> Check your SVP settings. Disabling "Decrease grid step" and lowering "Motion vectors grid" may help out if you're getting hangups on the video.
> 
> If that isn't the case, then I'm guessing that pdvd has something to do with it. Try uninstalling pdvd and the svp stuff, and then referring to the guide to re-install all of the svp stuff, if you already haven't. I doubt your monitor, graphics cards, and MSIAB have anything to do with the crashing unless you're running an unstable oc or something.
> 
> I know one time when I was fooling around with SVP, I had four MPC-HC windows open with 1080p videos playing in each of them. All of the video's colors looked inverted and super grainy, I was getting freezes and hangups, and only half of the videos would play.


It basically gives a static screen (static as in no movmement) of mutlicolored snow (think old tv fuzz but red,blue,white,green etc) and instant hard lock. Ill try it again, this time I will follow the guide.


----------



## the9quad

Jusat wanted to say, followed the guide now it works at 120hz.,96hz, and 60 hz.


----------



## airisom2

Good to know. Have fun







SVP will create as many frames as your monitor's refresh rate allows. I've been using it for around 9 months, and there's no going back to regular video. Ever.


----------



## the9quad

yes sir, we recently bought a 120hz LED tv, and it was mind blowing, can't believe I can do this on my monitor now. I posted this thread in the QNIX OC fthread, also +rep man thanks a ton for the guide.


----------



## airisom2

No problem, and thanks for spreading the word







The more people that know about this software the better.

EDIT: Updated the guide. Refer to the changelog for the changes.


----------



## bmgjet

Cant get it to work.
All my media players are just black screen now with sound still working.
Have followed the guide exactly and tripple checked/installed everything.

7970 CF with overclocked 120hz 1440p screen.
Win 8.1 64bit but been using 32bit stuff for this.


----------



## airisom2

Well, since you said, "All of my media players..." it may be because of that, but I'm not certain. I don't have a good idea why you're getting the black screens, so I'll throw some stuff down you can try out:

Reset MadVR settings to default by clicking the included batch file.

When a video is playing, pause it and double click on the SVP icon in the taskbar. A window should pop up with a profile. Disable "Decrease Grid Step," and make sure that the Motion Vectors Grid is on something higher than 7px. Those two values are resource hogs, and they cause freezing on some videos while the audio is fine.

Check to see if resizing is enabled in FFDShow. Some videos don't respond right to resizing, and jerky playback may happen.

Reset all video settings in CCC to default (Video tab).

Try putting your monitor at 60Hz.

Uninstall all other media players, and uninstall everything outlined in the guide. Redo the guide.

I can also confirm that this works fine on w8.1 x64.


----------



## bmgjet

Ill give those things a try,


----------



## airisom2

Oh wait, I just remembered a problem I had getting SVP to work with w8.1. Run MPC-HC and SVP as admin. Alternatively, you can disable UAC by doing this. That allows everything to be run as admin without requiring elevation, but you lose your metro apps. Then again, they don't have much use in the first place, personally.


----------



## bmgjet

Alright after trying everything, found out why it wont work.
Its because the pixel clock patch I run to get 120hz on my screen @ 1440p.

In the change log of it.

Known issues.
Black/Green screen with video playback: disable video acceleration (DXVA) in the video player or decoder and set "AMD Video Decoder" as the render device.


----------



## Rubers

Great guide.

Two questions:

Around the outline of people and certain objects, I can see artifacts/squares. Is there anyway to reduce this?

On a Intel E8300 2GB RAM and Nvidia GT430 I can't play [email protected], only 720p. Is there any way to reduce CPU usage, as according to the GPU charts, the GT430 should be able to handle it, so I'm guessing it's the CPU. Also, on my i5-2500k, CPU usage is about 50-60% on all cores. Something tells me that's not right.

Anyway, The Hobbit looks amazing.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Great guide.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> Around the outline of people and certain objects, I can see artifacts/squares. Is there anyway to reduce this?
> 
> On a Intel E8300 2GB RAM and Nvidia GT430 I can't play [email protected], only 720p. Is there any way to reduce CPU usage, as according to the GPU charts, the GT430 should be able to handle it, so I'm guessing it's the CPU. Also, on my i5-2500k, CPU usage is about 50-60% on all cores. Something tells me that's not right.
> 
> Anyway, The Hobbit looks amazing.


Are you talking about that artifact that looks kinda blurry? Like it isn't a cold cut artifact that you see in some scenes, but it looks like there's some kind of blurry silhouette around people and some objects at times? If that's the one you're talking about, then you can't get rid of those. I've tried everything, and nothing seems to even reduce them. If you're talking about your average artifact, then you can try these:

Try messing with the motion vectors grid. Higher values reduce the multiple small artifacts, average is in between, and the small values give you the most accurate precision with the most artifacts.

CPU Performance:

First, try disabling grid step. That's very CPU intensive, and for me, it was the difference being able to play 1080p at 60fps versus 120fps. If you still have problems, then try using anything but the small values in Motion vectors grid settings. If I go below 8px in Motion vectors grid, I get some stuttering and hangups. If that doesn't work, then try using the Simple SVP Shader. SVP IS CPU intensive. Depending on what resolution I'm running I can vary between 30% and 60% CPU usage. My graphics card usually gets to around 72C (quiet fan profile, it's reference, and it's old) with around 50%+ utilization in [email protected]

I don't know if you looked at my "Tweaking SVP" in the Other section, but take a look at it if you didn't.


----------



## Rubers

Here's an image of the issue. I think I _may[_ have solved it using the strongest artifact masking and "blend frames to refresh rate", but I'm entirely messing around.



You can see them around the top of the bag, one frame it's sharp, then there's that.

Thanks for the CPU advise, failing that, I have a Core2Quad I could throw into that machine to see if that helps too.


----------



## airisom2

Oh, those are double contours. Can't get rid of those unless you use the SVP Sharp shader, the 1.0m SVP Shader, and/or use Artifacts masking. All of those settings, bar Sharp, reduce smoothness, but reduce double contours (remove for Sharp SVP) and artifacts. While Sharp gets rid of the double contours, artifacts happen slightly more. You can take a look at the "Watching Anime" link in the OP to see the difference between Standard and Sharp. Since I try to have the most smoothness possible, I just deal with it. For me, the smoothness is much more important than the few artifacts I get, and the double contours seem to blur the artifacts slightly more, which results in a more tolerable artifact.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Oh, those are double contours. Can't get rid of those unless you use the SVP Sharp shader, the 1.0m SVP Shader, and/or use Artifacts masking. All of those settings, bar Sharp, reduce smoothness, but reduce double contours (remove for Sharp SVP) and artifacts. While Sharp gets rid of the double contours, artifacts happen slightly more. You can take a look at the "Watching Anime" link in the OP to see the difference between Standard and Sharp. Since I try to have the most smoothness possible, I just deal with it. For me, the smoothness is much more important than the few artifacts I get, and the double contours seem to blur the artifacts slightly more, which results in a more tolerable artifact.


It was driving me mad







But the masking got rid of it entirely, so now I'm happy. I've set sharpening to 20 as well, as I found it a little grainy, on that particular video. I'll tweak the settings to each video I'm watching, I think









Thanks for this guide. Without it, I wouldn't have bothered with the SVP stuff.

Small note, might be worth noting that MPC needs to be x86 or MadVR won't work. I jumped the gun and got x64, had to figure that out myself. My derp.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I said MPC-HC x86, so...yeah. I'll update OP.

I didn't mean Sharp as enabling sharpening in FFDShow, I meant the Sharp SVP Shader in SVP settings (double click svp icon, or right click->video profiles)


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, I said MPC-HC x86, so...yeah. I'll update OP.
> 
> I didn't mean Sharp as enabling sharpening in FFDShow, I meant the Sharp SVP Shader in SVP settings (double click svp icon, or right click->video profiles)


Like I said, my bad


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Like I said, my bad


Oh, I skimmed over your post since I was in a rush to leave (didn't read the last couple words...). Sorry for any hard feels that you might have gotten


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Oh, I skimmed over your post since I was in a rush to leave (didn't read the last couple words...). Sorry for any hard feels that you might have gotten


No hard feels :


----------



## Paladin Goo

Is there not an all-in-one thingy one can set up without the 984938938493 steps?


----------



## airisom2

No. When it comes to installing codecs and whatnot, I prefer doing it manually.

Edit: I'll think about it.
Edit2: I thought about it. In the end, doing it manually is the best, most modular, hassle free way of doing it. This is a specialized guide, and it will be treated as such.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Doesnt really with 1080p videos

any tips?

Thanks

EDIT: Fixed it, it reset my gpu settings to iGPU


----------



## Moragg

The latest madvr has so many new options - and a new (but extremely taxing) upscaling algorithm.

SVP with Jinc3 maxes out my 7970 though - does anyone here have dual cards they could use to try to see if it is possible to split the load?

I can run NNEDI3 without SVP, but that obviously is far from ideal and the smoothness of SVP (especially for real-life TV/movies) is far preferable to a better upscaling algorithm.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I've been playing around with the newest MadVR for some time, and the upscaling algorithms don't really make any changes to the quality of the video. The only one that has a noticeable change is bilinear, and that just makes it slightly blurrier. You'd probably have to zoom in super close into the video to see any notable changes between the upscaling algorithms. I messed around with the image doubling, and whatever setting I chose, I couldn't find any quality differences at all. Artifact removal also doesn't really do anything, and I haven't tested deinterlacing becasue I don't need it. I just leave them at default. There's no point in putting unnecessary load on your rig if there isn't any difference, unless you want some placebo action.

Although the updated MadVR has more features, most of them aren't really needed, and/or don't make much of a difference at all.

Right now, I'm in the process of finding a stable nightly build of MPC-BE. I think the one I added on the guide is unstable on video playback since I had some black screens and scene freezes while the audio was still playing. I also had problems where the whole screen would turn grey, and I had to reboot my computer to get out of it and the screen freezes/blackscreens. So far, the newest one, rev. 4624, seems to be doing okay, and I've had no problems with it so far, but I still need to test it with different types of videos before finalizing.


----------



## Moragg

I have to agree that the difference is small, but I've noticed that in high-quality anime it is noticeable in a A-B comparison with lossless screenshots. The lines are (seemingly) not blurred at all in NNEDI3 32 compared to Jinc3, and there is less haloing. I don't know how noticeable this is practice, but it is still an improvement. The processing option also helps banding a bit.

This effect is lost in low-quality (badly encoded) anime, and I have no idea how good it is for real-life movies. I suspect the increased clarity should help detail, but haven't got anything to test that theory with.

Of course, the above options max out my GPU and prevent the use of SVP, so unless I can use more than one NNEDI3 really isn't a viable option. Small improvements are better than no improvements after all.

Is MPC-BE better than MPC-HE in terms of features? The latter has everything I want, but then so did VLC at one point.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I can't see a difference. I guess it's only noticeable on certain stuff, and I watch a lot of stuff. Using Sharpening in FFDShow is a much better alternative for me, and it doesn't drop performance like the processing options in MadVR.

MPC-BE has a whole lot more features than MPC-HC, and it's more actively developed than MPC-HC (1 or 2 revisions per day on average, kinda like Dolphin Emulator). Although MPC-HC overshadows it when it comes to its userbase, MPC-BE is better in every aspect. Right now, the rev. 4624 is pretty stable for me.


----------



## zerocool135

I got everything installed but when i go to set the output to reclock mpc locks up and crashes everytime i select it.


----------



## Moragg

It's definitely better (i.e. not just placebo) but also definitely falls into the (don't bother unless you have spare resources anyway" category, which I don't thanks to SVP.

I'll definitely give MPC-BE a look when I have some spare time, it sounds interesting.


----------



## airisom2

Just did a screen capture comparision between bicubic75, jinc3, and nnedi32. Bicubic and jinc looked identical, while nnedi32 looks a tiny bit better when it comes to chroma clarity and positioning. I can only see the difference with a screen capture, though, and the difference is negligible. Then again, add a bit of sharpening, and it looks better than any setting combination on MadVR with no performance loss, as the following pics show (open in new tab for full size).


Spoiler: Comparisons



Bicubic 75


Jinc 3


NNEDI 32


Bicubic 75, Sharpening


Jinc 3, Sharpening


NNEDI32, Sharpening


720p source. For sharpening, I used FFDShow Video Raw's SWScaler with the Luma at 1.61 and Chroma at 0.


----------



## snorbaard

Hey guys, I've been happily using SVP for a long time on my 2500k without issues, but I want to build another PC from old parts to watch movie files.

Now I am just wondering if anyone can tell me, if I bought something like a 2.5 GHz Xeon processor (L5420) for my old LGA775 PC (and do the 771->775 mod), would it be able to run SVP smoothly 60 fps? The other specs would be 4 GB DDR2 RAM and a Radeon HD 6850. SVP doesn't need to be on the highest settings. I just need someone with SVP on a core 2 quad / xeon to please comment







I don't want to blow $50 for that CPU if it's not going to work satisfactorally. My 2500k at 4.4 GHz is roughly twice as fast as those Xeon processors at 2.5 GHz. I have a decent P45 motherboard so I could probably overclock to over 3 GHz or whatever if need be and temps are not too high (that motherboard could reach 490 FSB stable).

Thanks


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Just did a screen capture comparision between bicubic75, jinc3, and nnedi32. Bicubic and jinc looked identical, while nnedi32 looks a tiny bit better when it comes to chroma clarity and positioning. I can only see the difference with a screen capture, though, and the difference is negligible. Then again, add a bit of sharpening, and it looks better than any setting combination on MadVR with no performance loss, as the following pics show (open in new tab for full size).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Comparisons
> 
> 
> 
> Bicubic 75
> 
> 
> Jinc 3
> 
> 
> NNEDI 32
> 
> 
> Bicubic 75, Sharpening
> 
> 
> Jinc 3, Sharpening
> 
> 
> NNEDI32, Sharpening
> 
> 
> 720p source. For sharpening, I used FFDShow Video Raw's SWScaler with the Luma at 1.61 and Chroma at 0.


Similar results to mine. I don't particularly want to do any sharpening, but you might be interested in mpc-hc's new "shaders" tab which allows you to put lots of .hlsl shaders post/pre-resize as you wish. I think I saw people on madvr's doom9 thread discussing a lumasharpen filter for it but can't remember exactly where.

I think I'll avoid NNEDI3 since there are better things to use my processing power on. Now if madvr supported SLI/CFX that'd be another story...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorbaard*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been happily using SVP for a long time on my 2500k without issues, but I want to build another PC from old parts to watch movie files.
> 
> Now I am just wondering if anyone can tell me, if I bought something like a 2.5 GHz Xeon processor (L5420) for my old LGA775 PC (and do the 771->775 mod), would it be able to run SVP smoothly 60 fps? The other specs would be 4 GB DDR2 RAM and a Radeon HD 6850. SVP doesn't need to be on the highest settings. I just need someone with SVP on a core 2 quad / xeon to please comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to blow $50 for that CPU if it's not going to work satisfactorally. *My 2500k at 4.4 GHz is roughly twice as fast as those Xeon processors at 2.5 GHz*. I have a decent P45 motherboard so I could probably overclock to over 3 GHz or whatever if need be and temps are not too high (that motherboard could reach 490 FSB stable).
> 
> Thanks


So, is your 2500K under 50% usage when interpolating your normal source files? That should give a rough idea of how you should do.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> So, is your 2500K under 50% usage when interpolating your normal source files? That should give a rough idea of how you should do.


Haha you are right I *could* do this however I got a 1440p screen with the clock patch to run at 120 Hz and now my SVP does not function normally so I had to disable it (someone explained earlier in thread that the 120 Hz clock patch messes SVP up).


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorbaard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> So, is your 2500K under 50% usage when interpolating your normal source files? That should give a rough idea of how you should do.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you are right I *could* do this however I got a 1440p screen with the clock patch to run at 120 Hz and now my SVP does not function normally so I had to disable it (someone explained earlier in thread that the 120 Hz clock patch messes SVP up).
Click to expand...

I have an X-Star 2710 Matte sitting in front of me @120Hz and SVP works just fine... are you sure you're using the latest clock patch (i.e. the one that doesn't require test mode)?


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I have an X-Star 2710 Matte sitting in front of me @120Hz and SVP works just fine... are you sure you're using the latest clock patch (i.e. the one that doesn't require test mode)?


Yes I am thanks for your reply I just noticed the last while that my SVP doesn't work well in the sense that the audio goes away after say 10 seconds of playing and then it just gets really slow or laggy and sometimes it freezes and SVP gives me the "performance is low" message then I just disable it to be able to watch something.


----------



## Moragg

Sounds like you need to turn your settings down to "to screen refresh rate/2" - I imagine either your cpu cannot handle that much interpolation, and/or your GPU is unable to upscale 120fps. There is no reason not to leave it on the setting I mentioned above unless all other settings are relatively turned up. While playing the problematic video double click on the taskbar symbol to bring up the currently running profile.

Also make sure GPU acceleration is turned on in SVP settings (when you right click on the taskbar symbol).


----------



## snorbaard

I took a look and when I put it to interpolate to 60 Hz it worked fine. However it really bugged me because in the back of my mind I'm pretty sure it worked fine at 120 Hz although I cannot remember the circumstances, I think it was on my previous windows install also with the clock patch. I changed SVP settings to match 120 Hz again and I kept a CPU graph in the background and when it started lagging/desyncing/freezing I looked at the graphs and CPU usage is like not even 40%. Only thing I can think of that could cause the issue is I am on 13.11 beta Catalyst drivers (because it works for mining).


----------



## Moragg

Nah, if you overload it then SVP doesn't even bother. What CPU & GPU usage do you get with screen refresh rate/2 ?

Also, could you post a picture of the SVP profile, and give me an idea of the file we're working with (real-life/anime, 720p/1080p, bitrate) since those all affect performance.


----------



## airisom2

Try using these settings. I've been using this profile for all resolutions for a while, and I believe it to be the best balance between smoothness (highest possible), performance (55-70% 1080p 120Hz, ~25% 720p 120Hz [email protected]), and artifacts (the best you can get without changing shaders to 2.0/1.5 and/or using artifacts masking, both of which sacrifice smoothness).



The decrease grid step and small px. motion vectors grid will destroy 120Hz, and there's not really a difference with it on or off. So, if those are enabled for 120Hz+ users, you need to disable them in order to get smooth video without black screens and freezing.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Nah, if you overload it then SVP doesn't even bother. What CPU & GPU usage do you get with screen refresh rate/2 ?
> 
> Also, could you post a picture of the SVP profile, and give me an idea of the file we're working with (real-life/anime, 720p/1080p, bitrate) since those all affect performance.


For now I am just working with a real-life 720p 4000 Kbps [email protected] video file in MKV container. On 60 Hz core #1 40% and core #2 to #4 is about 15-20%. For my settings read on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Try using these settings. I've been using this profile for all resolutions for a while, and I believe it to be the best balance between smoothness (highest possible), performance (55-70% 1080p 120Hz, ~25% 720p 120Hz [email protected]), and artifacts (the best you can get without changing shaders to 2.0/1.5 and/or using artifacts masking, both of which sacrifice smoothness).
> 
> 
> 
> The decrease grid step and small px. motion vectors grid will destroy 120Hz, and there's not really a difference with it on or off. So, if those are enabled for 120Hz+ users, you need to disable them in order to get smooth video without black screens and freezing.


I tried your settings on my 2500k. My settings were exactly the same before except for motion vector grid which was set on "12 px Average 2" and decrease grid step was set on "By two with local refinement". It's working better now but the audio still desyncs a bit and still sometimes it moans about performance index which is too low. CPU usage stays circa 30%.

I think I will uninstall and reinstall SVP and all the components again. Do you guys install and use Reclock?


----------



## airisom2

Did you mess with any MadVR settings? If you did, try resetting it to default using the included batch file in the program's directory. You shouldn't have any problems with my settings, so reinstalling everything should fix it. You an also use Fraps for troubleshooting. If the video isn't running at the refresh rate of your monitor, then something's wrong. I remember watching a video with 12px Average 2 enabled on a 1080p video, and I was hovering at around 22fps. I put it on 16, and I was back on 120fps, so your SVP settings really influence video playback.

I use reclock. It isn't necessary, but it's recommended since it does help out with framerate variance, and getting your videos to work with the refresh rate of your monitor. Here's a quick explanation from one of SVP's developers:
Quote:


> You will never can get equal frequency between video framerate and display refresh rate without ReClock or another speed correcting tool.
> It is mean you will see framedrops or frame repeats appears regulary.
> 
> Example.
> Your video: 23.976 fps
> After SVP: 23.976 * (5:2) = 59.94 fps
> Your display: 60.002 Hz
> 
> 59.94 not equal to 60.002


ReClock makes it so that it's like this:

Your video: 29.976 fps
ReClock: 30.001
After SVP: 30.001 * (5:2) = 60.002 fps

Simply put, ReClock does some magic to make the video match, or have an interval of, the refresh rate of your monitor. That way, you don't get any dropped or repeated frames, which results in less fps variance and smoother video playback.


----------



## snorbaard

Thanks for your explanation. I did not mess with MadVR settings, in fact MPC did not even use it so I never used MadVR. But I decided to start from scratch.

I uninstalled SVP and all other codecs and splitters etc. Then I reinstalled SVP full and chose default settings mostly except I installed and enabled MadVR for MPC and also installed Reclock. I tried playing the same source file however now even though audio sounds fine there is a nice black screen at 120 fps (SVP and fraps says so). Surely it must be a codec issue? I don't have time to troubleshoot now or to follow your guide closely, will do it later.


----------



## Moragg

Although I know airisom doesn't recommend it (I do) you can try this:

Uninstall all codec packs/ media players/madvr/lav/ffdshow. Restart your computer for good measure.

Download the test build of KCP (it's perfectly stable): http://haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack and install it. Might as well choose the highest settings, your system is comparable to mine and should be able to support it easily.

Run a few test videos. Is everything running nice? If so, move onto SVP.

Install the latest versions of SVP, avisynth, and VCRedistx86. Then install the latest stable (and only stable) version of ffdshow_tryouts.

Now, with SVP manager running, retry running the video. Everything should be the same as before - no interpolation. Right click while the video is running, and go to the filters list - make sure no ffdshow filters are running. If any are, make a note of them.

Now go to the MPC-HC external filters page (in the main options window). Block any ffdshow filters that were running earlier, and set only "ffdshow raw video filter" to prefer. For good measure, you can add the LAV filters and set them to prefer.

Now double-click on the ffdshow raw video filter from this page and the ffdshow configuration page should come up. Untick all the boxes in the left pane, and then tick "Avisynth".

Now right click on SVP manager and make you you have the most advanced (maybe called expert) view. Enable GPU Acceleration. Rerun the video and alter the relevant profile settings to what airisom posted before. If those run fine you can tweak SVP settings, otherwise try only interpolating to 60Hz and see where your GPU usage sits as this could well be the problem.

I'll post my own results when I get back, but I know getting madvr Jinc3 to scale up 120Hz 720p anime nearly maxes out my 7970 @1100/1550.


----------



## snorbaard

Good news everybody. I followed the following steps (based on Moragg's previous post). I make it detailed in case someone else may find it useful.


Uninstalled all codecs, filters, splitters, avisynth etc (not vcredist).
Installed latest KCP test build, for my PC I chose highest tier (think I had to tick reclock to install it).
Tested different video files - passed my inspection.
Installed latest version of Avisynth.
Installed (repaired) Vcredist.
Installed latest stable ffdshow_tryouts.
Installed SVP Core (core does not want to install before you manually install previous 3 items).
I now tested video files again: like Moragg said, no interpolation is happening.

I right clicked video and went to filters: Only LAV filters and no ffdshow filters were running.
I went into main options -> External filters: Only LAV filters was in the list, they were all ticked and preffered.
I then added ffdshow raw video filter manually and ticked it and made it preferred. I then double clicked it for its options and unticked everything except Avisynth.
Now I tested a 720p real life video, 4000 Kbps [email protected] video file.
Default SVP settings.
(Adaptive; 13. Standard; To screen refresh rate; 12 px Average 2; By two with global refinemen; Average; Half pixel; Strongest; Disabled; Repeat frame; Disabled).
Interpolate to my screen's 120 Hz.
CPU usage per core (no hyperthreading): 60% 45% 45% 70%.
GPU usage max 38%.
Works perfectly.

Then I tested a 1080p real life video, 12000 Kbps [email protected] video file.
Default SVP settings.
(Adaptive; 13. Standard; To screen refresh rate; 12 px Average 2; To small step 6-8 px.; Average; Half pixel; Strongest; Disabled; Repeat frame; To screen size).
Interpolate to my screen's 120 Hz.
CPU usage average: 80%.
GPU usage max 55%.
Everything works fine!

Now I am just thinking MadVR is not running, how can I make sure it is running and what settings should I configure for it now? It's icon shows up on the taskbar when I play a video though.


----------



## airisom2

Glad you got it working! Maybe I'll make a guide by using KCP as the baseline. It won't be as good and detailed as my original guide, but I guess it'll be good enough for those who don't feel like going through all of the steps and want something that's easier to manage.

As for madvr, if you see it in the taskbar, then it's running. You're best off leaving the settings at default. The only one that I'd change is the seek bar in exclusive mode (rendering, exclusive mode settings, show seek bar=disabled). I don't like it since it doesn't show chapters, so I turn it off and let MPC-BE/HC's seekbar take control.


----------



## Moragg

Nice! I personally prefer the install-all-components separately approach, but I tried this recently and it seemed to work quite well. The only downside is I cannot seem to get .temp files to open with mpc-hc by default, whereas I could when I installed it manually.

Also, it seems my high gpu-load was linked to me using debanding and the dithering options and not having any "trade quality for performance" boxes checked. And possibly because of the file types involved, and not running FSE...

Airisom2 - wow, that was quick. A very nice short guide for those who don't have the time to do all the little bits. And I just noticed I hadn't repped you yet - so that's finally done!

I wonder if SVP will be updated any time soon... here're my SVP settings if anyone's interested:


----------



## airisom2

I really hope they do a big update on it in the future. I want moar smoove!


----------



## snorbaard

Friends, have you had any success rendering video in XBMC with SVP and MadVR? Also I wonder if it would work if video is streamed over a local area network.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorbaard*
> 
> Friends, have you had any success rendering video in XBMC with SVP and MadVR? Also I wonder if it would work if video is streamed over a local area network.


From a quick google it doesn't seem possible. Aside from which, it seems to be more a "media player for the masses" than tweakers with high-end systems so you are unlikely to be able to do anything about that.

As far as SVP goes you can encode files into higher framerates if you wish (check the OP). Not sure you could do the same with madvr though you could find an upscaling program that uses similar algorithms to madvr.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I really hope they do a big update on it in the future. I want moar smoove!


It'd be awesome if madshi could implement a motion interpolator into madvr... mmm.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> From a quick google it doesn't seem possible. Aside from which, it seems to be more a "media player for the masses" than tweakers with high-end systems so you are unlikely to be able to do anything about that.
> 
> As far as SVP goes you can encode files into higher framerates if you wish (check the OP). Not sure you could do the same with madvr though you could find an upscaling program that uses similar algorithms to madvr.
> 
> It'd be awesome if madshi could implement a motion interpolator into madvr... mmm.


Oh strange I thought I have read somewhere someone was able to use SVP in xbmc.

Considering how powerful newer graphics cards have become it would have been nice if there was a way to do gpu based interpolation, however I have no idea whether it could even work.

edit: see here: http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=580


----------



## Moragg

My bad, I only searched for using madvr with XMBC. Let us know how SVP on XMBC goes please.

Only thing is it doesn't mention anywhere if upscaling is post/pre SVP (I would hope post SVP since this method also appears to use the raw video filter) - if it is pre-SVP you'll have to dial your SVP settings back quite a lot.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> My bad, I only searched for using madvr with XMBC. Let us know how SVP on XMBC goes please.
> 
> Only thing is it doesn't mention anywhere if upscaling is post/pre SVP (I would hope post SVP since this method also appears to use the raw video filter) - if it is pre-SVP you'll have to dial your SVP settings back quite a lot.


Not sure if I will get around to try and test it soon because I am leaving for a holiday tommorrow.


----------



## fateswarm

I'm a minimalist and a purist when it gets to gadgets like this. Here is how to install it minimally but cleanly (and "nerdy"):

1. Get Media Player Classic nightly build, 32bit

2. Install LAV, you'll google a forum thread, that's their official thing

The 2nd part could be ignored because MPC has a recent version in it, but as I said, purism.

3. Install madvr. It's another forum thread in the same forum LAV is.

4. Install SVP without installing any of the spam it includes, just its own.

5. Install ffdshow, only the raw video decoder is needed. Googling it will be a mess. But the official URL is in the wikipedia page of it.

6. Learn how to use MPC filters and put on priority LAV's video and audio decoders, ffdshow's raw decoder (REQUIRED by SVP), and maybe the LAV splitter (mpc lately forces the internal splitter for some reason, but anyway, it's unimportant)

Enjoy

Oh and learn how to use SVP and madvr's settings, a lot of stuff there.

Especially look at madvr's upscaling and downscaling of video algorithms, some are very sharp and clean, others are horrendous.

SVP doesn't have enormous changes in settings but it mainly helps for using lower speed machines, or higher, plus some visual preference settings.

Ah, and LAV has a GPU decoding method which is a nice perk.

SVP also does it but it sort of requires it, unless your CPU is a monster from the future.


----------



## fateswarm

Are you guys getting reliably 120fps on 120hz monitors? Or on madvr on a good algorithm like jinc x4 as well.

I wonder what GPU in needs. Or also CPU.

I suspect something like at least 680 nvidia on 1080p with an i7 and on higher res it could be something more modern. But I can't be sure.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I've been running 1080p videos at 120fps fine on a 5770 and 3820. With a 290x, the frames go down in the 70-80s with NNEDI3 16. 32 is in the 60s, and 256 is just above 24fps. WIth Jinc 3 taps on all upscaling settings, I'm getting a flat 120fps.

For SVP on 1080p videos running at 120fps, I couldn't run 6px on the Motion vectors grid with a 5770, but I can with a 290x. I can also run "By two with local refinement" on the Decrease grid step setting with my 290x along with the 6px. "By two with global refinement" is still too much for 1080p 120fps, and it drops my frames in the 20s. With my 5770, I can't enable decrease grid step or go below 16px on motion vectors grid without frame drops and low fps with 1080p videos at 120fps.

Another thing is that my CPU usage dropped from ~70% in 1080p videos at 120fps with a 5770 to around 17-22% with my 290x in.

For which graphics cards to use, mark off all NV cards. SVP only works with OpenCL, and AMD graphics cards are much better than NV in OpenCL applications, which directly translates to higher capable settings in SVP. I think MadVR uses OpenCL too.

For the CPU, SVP will use whatever you throw at it, not just one or two cores, but all physical and logical cores, but the GPU is the main component doing to rendering, as you can see from my dropped CPU usage with a better graphics card in.


----------



## fateswarm

Thanks. Another reason to get a good GPU. I'm at a point that I don't like giving money on something I don't use a lot so I'd feel happy I'd use it on videos, that I watch a lot.

Oh, on OpenCL, that was mainly a thing about bitcoins *because of special coin related things, are you sure it's the same for this? Have you tried an NVIDIA on it?

I want to use G-Sync in the future so I guess if that were true I'd have to definitely go for a single-card but big performance one if that were the case.


----------



## airisom2

Well, the only NV gpu I have is a GT220 that I long lost, but it's been known for a while that AMD=OpenCL. It's one of the main reasons why I went with AMD instead of NV. A 780 is closer to a 260X in OpenCL, and a 780Ti is closer to a 270X. Although OpenCL performance will vary depending on what the application is, AMD will always be better.


----------



## fateswarm

OK, though I've seen so much spam on 4chan, here, elsewhere about Bitcoins and OpenCL that I'd like to see someone using an NVIDIA on it (svp., madvr) to confirm.

Though it's VERY possible the madvr or svp forums might have info or hints to it.

A forum/thread search there might do it. I'll head there at some point.


----------



## airisom2

Well, although OpenCL favors AMD, all you need is 5770-like performance in most cases. So really, you should be fine with any of NV's cards.


----------



## Hasty

Made my first build this month. Finally I have the hardware to make this thing work. Using my CRT at 1280x960 120Hz. Epic motion fluidity and clarity.

I have a 4770k and a gtx780ti both at stock. I plan on buying an LCD monitor in the upcoming months. Either the Asus Rog Swift or one from the BenQ G-series.
If I go for the Rog Swift, will I be able to get 1440p upscaled from 1080p at 120fps running correctly?


----------



## davio

Just installed this and followed the guide, the big difference for me was smoothness and audio (I'm running a qnix at 105hz and have some a good headphone and amp/usb dac) can really hear a difference to my old KMP player I used before this guide! thanks

EDIT: it also seems to be a bit slow on a few videos though, laggy, would could be problem? (it suggests to lower SVP index) - im running i5 4570, r9 280x, 128gb SSD and 8gb of 2133mhz ram.


----------



## fateswarm

It might be the i5. Mine runs marginally fine even on a laptop with a mediocre gpu but the cpu is sandy bridge i7.

If I turn off the svp use of 8 cores and go to 4 it can't run.

Though someone mentioned if the gpu is very big the cpu load may go down though I don't know if that applies only to powerful systems.


----------



## davio

I think though it must just be poorly optimised, it might be great but not optimized great. I couldn't see any thing stating it covers r9 series of GPUs and such. I turned a few settings down and it works better now but every now and then it lags for a slight second and everything is not smooth for a few scenes after.


----------



## airisom2

Disable grid step, and put the motion vectors grid on 12-16, with the higher values giving you more performance (more details in the tweaking SVP section of the guide).

If you messed around with the rendering/scaling settings in MadVR, try resetting it to default using the included batch file in MadVR's directory. I know when I disabled "use random dithering instead of OpenCL error diffusion" in the trade quality for performance section, my frames dropped in half, and some of those upscaling settings can be very demanding when paired with SVP.


----------



## davio

I used some of ur suggested settings and changed to 1920x1080 upscale instead of 2560x1440 and seems to have done the trick for now.


----------



## airisom2

Yay, there's an update for SVP!

http://www.svp-team.com/wiki/Download
http://www.svp-team.com/wiki/Changelog


----------



## Starbomba

Need to update that once I get home. Been toying with this on my BOINC rig just for the lulz, seems to be running a bit better than madVR.


----------



## fateswarm

madVR is a different tool for another job, to make the screen clearer (when scaling, zooming, unzooming, from original size). Run them both. At the same time.

By the way, even a 1080p screen will have some scaling on a 1080p monitor on full screen for some weird reason.

A trick to increase performance and probably quality is to force normal size on mpc in those cases.


----------



## oldcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm a minimalist and a purist when it gets to gadgets like this. Here is how to install it minimally but cleanly (and "nerdy"):


You did forget Avisynth 2.5.8







But thanks for the rest.

One question though. The start post in this thread here has this external filter order:


This thread is claiming otherwise:



Which one is correct?


----------



## fateswarm

I doubt it matters.

Nothing overrides the other.

Well, I guess the raw output has to practically go last for SVP to override the playback but I think that happens automatically if I recall correctly.


----------



## oldcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I doubt it matters.
> 
> Nothing overrides the other.
> 
> Well, I guess the raw output has to practically go last for SVP to override the playback but I think that happens automatically if I recall correctly.


That's why I was irritated in the first place. Usually the raw-output-filter was used as a post-processing one.

Another question: What settings do I use to reduce blur? I have a pretty up-to-date-PC, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## fateswarm

Well, clarity of picture when upscaling (or downscaling) is best done with madVR. Use one of the advanced algorithms in its settings.

Unless you mean motion blur of high fps. I don't know. I guess one of the "heavy" settings of SVP.


----------



## dpoverlord

Does not seem to work with MPC-HT when you play 4k video. Anyone figure out how to do this?


----------



## oldcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Unless you mean motion blur of high fps. I don't know. I guess one of the "heavy" settings of SVP.


I just tried watching Star Wars and the light-saber-battles looked really ugly with SVP


----------



## fateswarm

The thing is definitely non realistic compared to real high fps video. But that's OK. The alternative is annoying.


----------



## oldcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The thing is definitely non realistic compared to real high fps video. But that's OK. The alternative is annoying.


It's great when there's no high-speed motion within the movie. But like I said, at least the lightsaber-clashes just looked wrong. I'm not even sure how to describe it. Remember these black little artifact in cinema on the screen? These, but thrice the size.


----------



## davio

I was just wondering (a bit off topic) if you could post a guide which optimises this player for 24 bit 192Khz .flac audio (music and such) since I have anime and music in this format and have an amp/dac which supports this.


----------



## airisom2

Mpc isn't really good with music, even with reclock and the audio filters. In my experiences, mpc distorts a whole lot earlier than foobar, and that really limits you on how loud the music gets. My advice is to use foobar2000 if you want to listen to music. If you still want to use mpc, then do this:

Open up configure reclock (start, programs, reclock, confirure reclock), and change the sampling rate to 192, and the bit depth to 24.

Right click on the audio icon in the taskbar, and click on playback devices. Navigate to your default playback device and go to the advanced tab. Select 192/24 on the dropdown box.

Also, go to the supported formats tab, and test all of the sampling rates your dac supports. For whichever one it supports, check it.

Now, on the MPC side of things, you'll need to download MadFlac.

Once you have, extract it to your program files x86 directory (it can be anywhere, but let's keep stuff organized)

Click on the install batch file, and open up mpc.

Go to options, and go to the external filters section.

Add MadFlac decoder, put it at the top of the list, and set it to prefer.

For the FFDShow/LAV side of things, go to mpc, options, and external filters.

On whatever audio decoder you use, click on it in your list.

Make sure that any compatible bit-depths are selected (which is most likely up to 24 bits). For FFDShow audio, scroll down on the left side to the output section, and select any integer bit-depts that apply. Do the same for LAV audio if you use that.

That should be it.


----------



## davio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Mpc isn't really good with music, even with reclock and the audio filters. In my experiences, mpc distorts a whole lot earlier than foobar, and that really limits you on how loud the music gets. My advice is to use foobar2000 if you want to listen to music. If you still want to use mpc, then do this:


Okay, I've stuck with foobar2000 then. Previously I was using KMP player. I will still change MPC since I use it for anime which has 16 and 24 bit flac. Any good add-ons for foobar?


----------



## airisom2

Well, it depends on what you want out of f2k. Personally, I use these:

WASAPI

VST 2.4 adpater

EasyQ VST Plugin

Shpeck paired with MilkDrop Preset Pack

Rating music

Well, I use more, but these are my essentials. Well, Shpeck+MDPP isn't really essential, but it's pretty neat to look at


----------



## ishigori

Hey guys, I discovered SVP about a week ago and it's been certainly interesting, however I've had issues with getting Reclock running correctly, I posted on the forums for both SVP and Reclock (I think the issue resides more with Reclock) and was wondering if anyone has a fix for this issue:
https://forum.slysoft.com/showthread.php?60311-Reclock-Unable-to-find-frame-rate-(Solid-Red-Icon)

Thanks!


----------



## fateswarm

Slightly off topic but in case you don't know, Reclock is mainly for running DVD sources from EU and similar sources where there might be a distortion of pitch. I doubt it's needed for most videos most people use.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Mpc isn't really good with music, even with reclock and the audio filters. In my experiences, *mpc distorts a whole lot earlier than foobar*, and that really limits you on how loud the music gets. My advice is to use foobar2000 if you want to listen to music.


Could you expand on this? The online guides said (I believe) that ReClock could be used for bitperfect audio (via WASAPI) so where would mpc get the chance to distort the audio?


----------



## airisom2

Well, I did a test, and I was wrong. It's the same. What I was remembering was the equalizer on FFDShow Audio. It's really crappy and inaccurate, and if you were to increase the low frequencies on it, it would clip/distort earlier than the same eq settings applied to the eq in f2k (or the graphical equalizer plugin, or a graphic eq/parametric eq VST plugin). That said, I'd still use f2k over mpc for music. Then again, that pretty much goes without saying, given how modular and advanced the software can be.

To sidetrack a bit:

For those who are trying to find a balance between the video playback of SVP+ MPC-HC and the audio of Foobar, you can take a look at J.River Media Center. I've used it a couple times, and it's a pretty good program (It works with SVP). I just don't use it because I could never truly combine the settings I use in f2k with my settings in mpc. If I were to remove some stuff (dolby headphone, VST plugins), I had the ability to use something besides the presets in red october (red october uses outdated filters, and there is limited support in adding external filters), and I was able to remove 80% of the features in J.River (basically everything except for audio/video settings), then it would be awesome. I've tried around 3 or 4 times to get used to it, and I can't, but maybe someone who doesn't have such a setup, and/or isn't as picky as I am could enjoy using the software.


----------



## Moragg

Ah good, I was just a tad worried there. I actually use the HRTF function on ffdshow since I couldn't find anything better and quite liked the effect, though I see no reason to mess around with an EQ.

And yes, I agree completely that F2K should just be used separately. My (only?) annoyance with it is that I can't use fade in/out with WASAPI but that's barely a minor issue.


----------



## dpoverlord

In some movies I get a slight blur every now and then anyone know what causes the slight stutter? on 3 titans with a Xeon figure I should not be having any issues.

Also what do you guys use for optimal visual settings?


----------



## airisom2

Hmmm, you can try disabling SLI. I know with my 290Xs, with CF enabled I get some slight stuttering, but when I turn it off, it's gone.


----------



## davio

my MPC is now freezing whenever I open up a file. I'm not sure what caused this either, just randomly started happening yesterday. Any troubleshooting methods for me to try?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davio*
> 
> my MPC is now freezing whenever I open up a file. I'm not sure what caused this either, just randomly started happening yesterday. Any troubleshooting methods for me to try?


Try disabling SVP (one of the options in the menu lets you do that). It wouldn't surprise me if this is the problem - I quite often get freezes from SVP (usually to do with the amount of RAM it's using). If you are using a file with higher bit-rate than your others this could well be the source of the problem.

Otherwise, it's elsewhere in your setup. I would recommend a complete reinstall of the components (why not?) to make sure no setting errors have creeped in. If you don't want to do that, try and isolate the cause of the issue (by turning things on/off one at a time) and seeing when things break/start working again.


----------



## davio

It happens all the time, no what which video file. I tried disabling SVP and it still wouldn't work. I've also tried by disabling MadVR. I think I might just do a complete re-install when i get some time.


----------



## fateswarm

Might be the hardware accel of LAV.


----------



## davio

Funny enough, it randomly fixed itself (well I think so, I didnt change any settings). Bit odd.


----------



## Luck100

Just discovered all this today!

I tried installing the "big" version of SVP 3.1.6, which is supposed to include mpc-hc, madVR and a bunch of other stuff. The smoothing looks great but I can't seem to enable madVR while SVP is running. If I kill SVP manager and re-start the video, then I can put madVR into the filters list and I see its tool appear in the system tray. So I definitely have both madVR and SVP but can't get them running at the same time. Adding madVR to the filters list doesn't seem to do anything if SVP manager is running.

I did all this before I found the thread, so looking at the first post it seems like I ought to uninstall everything and do it piece-by-piece? Not use the big SVP package, just the core and add the other stuff one by one?


----------



## fateswarm

A tip I learned recently: Most videos have colors (chroma) downsized below the actual resolution of the video. That means the chroma upsampling algorithm will still be used even if the player is forced to not upscale the video at all (e.g. for 1080p video on a 1080p monitor).

Meaning, if you try to increase performance by not upscaling, that may affect it a lot.

..Especially since bad chroma upsampling is not very noticeable.


----------



## Microx256

Why the heck didn't anyone tell me about this earlier! At first i thought "yeah this is again one of those marketing hoaxes" but thankfully I was bored enough to try something new and seriously no regrets! Playing same 1080p 24fps video simultaneously on two identical fullhd screens, one with the MPC-BE from this guide, and other with MPC-HC with regular ffdshow which i have been using until now. Before I had no complaints with the regular 24fps videos, but now when I see the result side-by-side, the 24fps just looks unwatchable. just like 24fps vs 60fps in games, as the OP said.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> Why the heck didn't anyone tell me about this earlier! At first i thought "yeah this is again one of those marketing hoaxes" but thankfully I was bored enough to try something new and seriously no regrets! Playing same 1080p 24fps video simultaneously on two identical fullhd screens, one with the MPC-BE from this guide, and other with MPC-HC with regular ffdshow which i have been using until now. Before I had no complaints with the regular 24fps videos, but now when I see the result side-by-side, the 24fps just looks unwatchable. just like 24fps vs 60fps in games, as the OP said.


24fps is an aberration in this century. Hopefully in 20 years... we'll be rid of it.


----------



## fateswarm

It's especially ludicrous in this forum since everyone has a gigantic GPU on a high end CPU. And they use VLC. Cringe...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It's especially ludicrous in this forum since everyone has a gigantic GPU on a high end CPU. And they use VLC. Cringe...


I'm among this general consensus, and It's always bugged me that I have a 144hz monitor and my games play smoother than videos. Please educate me on how I can get silky smooth video playback!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'm among this general consensus, and It's always bugged me that I have a 144hz monitor and my games play smoother than videos. Please educate me on how I can get silky smooth video playback!


This thread.


----------



## fateswarm

Wow. I've upgraded my brother's computer to a i5-4570 and it was able to do Jinxc x8 image upscaling on 60fps without a dGPU. That's hilarious, I may not upgrade at all for months to a dGPU if I get a 4790K.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Wow. I've upgraded my brother's computer to a i5-4570 and it was able to do Jinx x8 image upscaling on 60fps without a dGPU. That's hilarious, I may not upgrade at all for months to a dGPU if I get a 4790K.


Don't use anything higher than Jinc4.

Enough tests have been done to show that Jinc8 looks worse. I read on the madvr forum it was something to do with the algorithim madvr uses, but I can't remember the exact details.

Also, since upscaling is done after interpolation using SVP massively increases the performance required. NNEDI3 (the best algorithim madvr has) is completely unusable when I use SVP for 120fps, and even Jinc4 + AR + LL +120fps video pushes my OCed 7970 above 90% usage.


----------



## fateswarm

Aye. I remember the author saying that. I was mainly talking about the heaviness of it being handled there.


----------



## lurker2501

For those who have problems with audio playback on mp3 files and freezes can try installing AC3 filter. Worked for me.


----------



## Aznboy1993

I just recently got into all of this HFR stuff and I'm surprised I didn't know about this earlier! It's quite amazing indeed









I have a few questions though. Have any of you guys used InterFrame (it's based on SVP)? I am using it mainly so I watch the videos on "weaker" machines not capable of doing the real-time processing that SVP does. However, the resulting conversion using InterFrame has a lot more noticeable artifacts than SVP does. This is probably due to the settings of the program...are any of you guys familiar with it and know how to change the settings in InterFrame to reduce the visual artifacting?


----------



## murderbymodem

Oh man, I'm really kicking myself for not trying SVP sooner. I spent a while getting it set up last night, and I have to say, the results are AMAZING, especially in anime. The panning is so...SMOOTH! I tried to follow the guide here at first, but in the end I kind of did things my own way (basically using CCCP and simply installing SVP, MadVR, and Reclock on top of it). The guide still proved immensely helpful though, particularly when configuring Media Player Classic to use MadVR and Reclock, so it was still very useful to me.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> Oh man, I'm really kicking myself for not trying SVP sooner. I spent a while getting it set up last night, and I have to say, the results are AMAZING, especially in anime. The panning is so...SMOOTH! I tried to follow the guide here at first, but in the end I kind of did things my own way (basically using CCCP and simply installing SVP, MadVR, and Reclock on top of it). The guide still proved immensely helpful though, particularly when configuring Media Player Classic to use MadVR and Reclock, so it was still very useful to me.


Yeah I also love doing it manually. mpc-hc, madvr and svp mainly manually installed (mpc-hc even includes LAV codecs now by default, which are considered the best in the area). Not even reclock is possibly needed since I think that's mainly for official PAL sources from europe and whatnot.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> Oh man, I'm really kicking myself for not trying SVP sooner. I spent a while getting it set up last night, and I have to say, the results are AMAZING, especially in anime. The panning is so...SMOOTH! I tried to follow the guide here at first, but in the end I kind of did things my own way (basically using CCCP and simply installing SVP, MadVR, and Reclock on top of it). The guide still proved immensely helpful though, particularly when configuring Media Player Classic to use MadVR and Reclock, so it was still very useful to me.


Glad I could help









As for ReClock, it's required if you want to get rid of the frame drops that occur after the frames are added. So, if you have a 23.976fps file, SVP will add 2x extra frames, which equates to 59.94fps after adding in the original framerate ((23.976 x 2) + 23.976= 59.94 or 23.976 x 2.5= 59.94) The file is being played on a 60Hz monitor. What this means is you will get frame drops becasue the frame rate is not 60fps.

Here is a little text dump from the previous video I watched:

Code:



Code:


Frame size and frame rate: 1280x720 pixels, 23.976 fps

Detected screen parameters
Screen size and refresh rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 120 Hz

Video smoothing info
Smooth factor: 5:1
Resulting video frame rate: 119.88 fps
After ReClock: 120 fps (ReClock icon must be green)

In my case, SVP is adding 4 times the amount of frames to the video, which results in a total 119.88fps (when adding in the original framerate of 23.976). If I didn't use ReClock, I'd get frame drops/repeats.

To show this information, right click SVP Manager Icon, Information, Additional Information.


----------



## Microx256

Does anyone else have a similar problem to this? If I am watching a rather low-quality video ([email protected]) on a high-quality screen ([email protected]), SVP actually makes things worse (well, at least in my opinion). Here is a comparison where on the left, the same video is played in MPC-HC without any SVP or so, just defaults, and on the right theres SVP and stuff, all configured exactly as the guide in the 1st post said.

Basically the problem seems to be that something over-sharpens it, resulting all frames looking like someone used a maximum sharpness Photoshop filter on them. The quality is even worse on a live video, because that "bright/dark dotting" flickers all over the video, looking a lot like old analogous terrestrial TV broadcasts with a crappy antenna. The effect is a lot less visible when watching windowed on original resolution, but that's not an option for me.

Is there a fix for this, or do I need to keep watching some (or all?) of the low-quality videos without SVP?


----------



## airisom2

Well, it looks like you enabled sharpening or resizing (with luma/chroma sharpening values adjusted) in FFDShow Raw Video.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, it looks like you enabled sharpening or resizing (with luma/chroma sharpening values adjusted) in FFDShow Raw Video.


Hmm, I don't remember enabling sharpening, but it was enabled anyway.. Disabled it and now the flickering garbage is much less visible, though more visible as compared to the default MPC-HC. Tried to fiddle around with luma/chroma values and resizing, but didn't manage to get it better really. I quess I just have to live with the little artifacts on crappy quality videos.


----------



## the9quad

I'm having an issue. I recently re-installed windows 8.1. Prior to this SVP was working and looking great. Well I followed the guide, and when I play videos, It looks as if they are running at 120 fps(going by the overlay in afterburner), however they don't have the fake look like they used to (and that I love), and when I look at the SVP icon it says waiting for FFD show video. Any ideas?

Nevermind i skipped that whole external filters part , im an idiot.


----------



## blitzed604

So i followed the instruction and everything went well, the only issue i am having is using MPC-BE to watch movies at 110fps is eating up the disk space on my SSD. i had about 4gb available and am now down to 500mb is this normal? how do i get the storage space back after watching a movie??!


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitzed604*
> 
> So i followed the instruction and everything went well, the only issue i am having is using MPC-BE to watch movies at 110fps is eating up the disk space on my SSD. i had about 4gb available and am now down to 500mb is this normal? how do i get the storage space back after watching a movie??!


How much RAM do you have? Also, which version of Windows do you have? A wild guess is that the page file is eating your SSD space, since MPC-BE seems to eat a little over 500MB of ram when at 60fps, so I assume 110fps would use even more, and if you are low on free ram, windows moves some applications from RAM to the pagefile. Assuming you haven't touched pagefile settings, windows has the pagefile on C: drive at a dynamic size, which means it expands when needed. If you have enabled displaying of hidden and protected files and such, you can see a file called pagefile.sys on your C:\

ps. It helps others a lot if you put your rig in your signature, here is a guide for that.


----------



## blitzed604

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> How much RAM do you have? Also, which version of Windows do you have? A wild guess is that the page file is eating your SSD space, since MPC-BE seems to eat a little over 500MB of ram when at 60fps, so I assume 110fps would use even more, and if you are low on free ram, windows moves some applications from RAM to the pagefile. Assuming you haven't touched pagefile settings, windows has the pagefile on C: drive at a dynamic size, which means it expands when needed. If you have enabled displaying of hidden and protected files and such, you can see a file called pagefile.sys on your C:\
> 
> ps. It helps others a lot if you put your rig in your signature, here is a guide for that.


Thanks for the guide i followed it but it says that it may not update right away so heres my specs. i7 4770K with 8GB(1866mhz) Ram and a R9 290X for storage i have a 120GB intel 330 SSD and a 2TB WD data drive running Windows 8.1. My pagefile is set to 8192mb. I thought the pagefile is suppose to clear after rebooting the Operating system... Is there anyway i can free up whatever is saved in pagefile


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitzed604*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> How much RAM do you have? Also, which version of Windows do you have? A wild guess is that the page file is eating your SSD space, since MPC-BE seems to eat a little over 500MB of ram when at 60fps, so I assume 110fps would use even more, and if you are low on free ram, windows moves some applications from RAM to the pagefile. Assuming you haven't touched pagefile settings, windows has the pagefile on C: drive at a dynamic size, which means it expands when needed. If you have enabled displaying of hidden and protected files and such, you can see a file called pagefile.sys on your C:\
> 
> ps. It helps others a lot if you put your rig in your signature, here is a guide for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the guide i followed it but it says that it may not update right away so heres my specs. i7 4770K with 8GB(1866mhz) Ram and a R9 290X for storage i have a 120GB intel 330 SSD and a 2TB WD data drive running Windows 8.1. My pagefile is set to 8192mb. I thought the pagefile is suppose to clear after rebooting the Operating system... Is there anyway i can free up whatever is saved in pagefile
Click to expand...

I see. I assume the page file is on SSD? If that's the case (as I assume it is), you can move it to your 2TB data drive to free up space on the SSD. Here is something that should help you with it.


----------



## blitzed604

My page file is set to the data drive already I did this before a long time ago. Is there anyway to clear what's in the page file? Since reboot won't do it I did some googling but the results I found are only for windows 8 pro not the home edition

EDIT: I managed to clear the page file but since its on my data drive it gave no result. I deleted some files and after watching another show that space has diminished as well so I know its related to SVP but not sure where the files are hiding!


----------



## blitzed604

So i found the problem, i have a 21GB "MadVR-log.txt" file on the desktop is this safe to delete? why is it creating such a huge file for logs.....


----------



## airisom2

Hmmm...it seems like you registered madVR [debug].ax instead of MadVR.ax. The easiest way to fix it would be to delete madVR [debug].ax from your madVR directory. If you accidentally registered madVR [debug] in MPC-HC/BE external filters, remove it, and register the other madVR file by browsing to its directory. Since madVR isn't needed in the external filters section, you could just remove it. Check the install.bat file in the madVR directory, and make sure that it doesn't have madVR [debug] in it, since that would make MPC-HC/BE register the debug madVR when adding a video renderer on the output section of options.


----------



## lurker2501

Can somebody explain this error when trying to play videos from YouTube through svptube?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Can somebody explain this error when trying to play videos from YouTube through svptube?


All i know is any driver past 13.12 will crash with hardware acceleration and youtube, so maybe that might be part to f the issue.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I've never had any problems with youtube+hardware acceleration (I'm on 14.4 whql). I did a test with SVPTube, and it works fine.

I have no idea what that error means. You can try using MPC-BE and see if that does anything.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Has anyone experienced any video stuttering when using SVP?
When I start to play a film it is smooth for 10 or so minutes before the video begins to stutter, it is especially noticeable when there is a scene that smoothly pans across a scene, such as the view of earth in Gravity, instead of being smooth the video stutters like it's skipping a frame.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Moragg

Yeah, always make sure HW acceleration is turned off (it messes up too many things and with a good rig is entirely unnecessary). Also go into CCC and turn off all "Image Enhancements" that mess with what you see, they are definitely not wanted.

The only problem I've ever had with SVP is restarting scripts due to too much memory usage, a problem occasionally caused by high-res video and (supposedly) exacerbated by xy-vsfilter, but it's very rare so it doesn't bother me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> Has anyone experienced any video stuttering when using SVP?
> When I start to play a film it is smooth for 10 or so minutes before the video begins to stutter, it is especially noticeable when there is a scene that smoothly pans across a scene, such as the view of earth in Gravity, instead of being smooth the video stutters like it's skipping a frame.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Check your CPU usage during this scene - if it drops dramatically it's because SVP can't handle the load. Alternatively, bear in mind you now have to scale a lot more frames, so it could be madvr is the bottleneck.


----------



## airisom2

Run fraps when watching the video, and see if the framerate dips below your refresh rate whenever that happens. If so, then you need to lower some SVP Profile settings and/or madVR settings.

edit: also, check if GPU Acceleration is enabled in SVP (right click svp icon in taskbar, gpu acceleration, select your card).

Disable crossfire too. Whenever crossfire is enabled on my rig and I watch videos, I always get stuttering at regular intervals. Once I disable it, it's smooth again.


----------



## airisom2

Small update for SVP flickering hotfix. I was wondering why I was seeing flickering on my screen, haha. All this time, I thought it was because of poor video encoding, then I tested it by disabling SVP, and the flickering stopped. Good thing it was already noticed and fixed before I figured it out


----------



## raclimja

is there anyway to tell if this is working properly?

I just installed it and I didn't notice any difference in smoothness


----------



## the9quad

Fraps or anything like it. If it's working you'll notice for aure


----------



## raclimja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Fraps or anything like it. If it's working you'll notice for aure


i tried fraps but it always says the refresh rate of my screen rather than the actual refresh rate of the playback


----------



## airisom2

Right click SVP icon in task manager, demonstration mode.


----------



## Tobe404

Noticed the difference with SVP straight away - as compared with just plain old MPC on it's own.
Only problem is with certain files my CPU usage goes to 100%. Mortal Kombat 1080p (60fps, yes it is true 60fps, tested with RTSS) rip being one of them.
Is there any way to offload some of the work to the GPU?
I've only just started using it and it's probably a simple fix but oh well...

Hopefully once my Z77 board arrives I can OC the I5-2400 (and upgrade to a 3770k when I find one cheap enough) a tad to give it a bit extra.
Also think I should invest in some sort of aftermarket CPU cooler as I don't like it sitting at 55-60c while SVP is running.

Any recommendations?

Thanks guys.


----------



## airisom2

Right click SVP icon in taskbar, GPU-acceleration, choose your card. SVP is capable of using your GPU to offload the CPU's workload via OpenCL. If you still experience issues, you can try out the profile I created in my guide (last spoiler in tweaking SVP section).


----------



## Tobe404

Just has GPU-Acceleration ticked, openCL, but no actual option to select anything.


----------



## SDub

Hey so I'm getting stuck pretty early in the process. I've installed all the necessary files but for some reason MPC can't see Reclock or madvr installed so I can't pick them in the output options. When I install SVP's full installer (which installs an older version of MPC making it hard to follow the directions here) it works just fine. I'm running this on Windows 8.1 and I am running MPC in administrative mode. Anything I'm missing?


----------



## airisom2

Just to go over the steps:

Extract MadVR contents to a folder in ProgramFiles x86, preferably named madVR.
Click on the install.bat file. You may have to run it as admin.

For ReClock, run the setup file. You may have to run it as admin.

Afterwards, open up MPC-HC, go to options, output, select ReClock Audio Renderer for the audio renderer, and select madVR for the video renderer.


----------



## SDub

Both applications are installed. Reclock shows up in my installed programs list, madvr doesn't because it doesn't install like that but I did run the install batch script as administrator. Neither show up in MPC-HC's ouput options for audio and video.


----------



## airisom2

Hmm, run MPH-HC as admin? Disable LUA and UAC? Try MPC-BE?


----------



## SDub

MPC-HC works, MPC-BE doesn't. Here's a screen shot showing the options menu:


----------



## airisom2

Argh, it's gotta be something simple, but I can't put my finger on it. It might be SVP Full conflicting or something along those lines. I remember I had a problem when MPC-BE wouldn't show the renderers, but reinstalling the software fixed that. The best advice I can give you since I don't know the problem is to uninstall everything related to SVP (FFDShow, avisynth, madVR, ReClock, LAV, SVP, XY-SubFilter, and MPC), and start over running everything as admin (make sure to double check for any related directories in Program Filex x86 for any remnants, and delete those).


----------



## SDub

Blah, just reinstalled everything (deleted references in Program Files x86, Program Data, ran CCleaner) and still get the same result with MPC-BE.

Ah, I found out the problem. I was installing a 64bit version of MPC-BE. You need to install a 32 bit version to be compatible with the 32 bit addons.


----------



## Hente

Why don't I get these options?
http://www.svp-team.com/w/images/6/68/Anime-4.png
This is all that shows up in my settings screen:
http://puu.sh/9RPuO/69ad292ca7.png

Edit: welp I'm dumb and can't seem to see a "delete post" button, disragard this. Just changed my interface type.


----------



## lurker2501

How to switch between audio tracks when watching a movie after you do a full tweak guide?


----------



## airisom2

Press a (forwards), or shift+a (backwards) on your keyboard. Alternatively you can click the aud button on MPH-BE's window to bring up all audio tracks to select from. These same methods apply for subtitle selection, but instead of pressing a, you press s, and you click the sub button beside the aud button. You can change the hotkeys by going to the Keys section in options and inputting your commands.


----------



## lurker2501

It doesn't work when I press the keys. MPC plays both tracks at the same time. I'm talking about a separate audio track in the same folder.


----------



## blitzed604

Hey silly question for you guys. im using mpc and madvr and the seek bar(to fastfoward) dissapeared. it use to come up at the bottom if you hover the cursor there. i did some reading online and found that it has to do with madvr and that program has one built in but need to run mpc in exclusive mode? any suggestions would be great thanks


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> It doesn't work when I press the keys. MPC plays both tracks at the same time. I'm talking about a separate audio track in the same folder.


When the video is playing right-click and go to Filters->LAV Splitter (Source) and the next menu should let you switch between the various streams in your file. It may be the audio-stream is forced in the file in which case you may need to remux your files (not a long process) with mkvtoolnix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitzed604*
> 
> Hey silly question for you guys. im using mpc and madvr and the seek bar(to fastfoward) dissapeared. it use to come up at the bottom if you hover the cursor there. i did some reading online and found that it has to do with madvr and that program has one built in but need to run mpc in exclusive mode? any suggestions would be great thanks


In madvr's settings go to rendering->general settings and disable fullscreen exclusive mode. Just be warned that this does have higher performance enabled than disabled, but that only really matters for low-end rigs/laptops (which yours is decidedly not).


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> When the video is playing right-click and go to Filters->LAV Splitter (Source) and the next menu should let you switch between the various streams in your file. It may be the audio-stream is forced in the file in which case you may need to remux your files (not a long process) with mkvtoolnix.
> 
> In madvr's settings go to rendering->general settings and disable fullscreen exclusive mode. Just be warned that this does have higher performance enabled than disabled, but that only really matters for low-end rigs/laptops (which yours is decidedly not).


It just shows which streams are currently present on the file. I can't switch them off.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> It just shows which streams are currently present on the file. I can't switch them off.


What about the tags? It should say [default] or [forced] or something like that. You should be able to switch audio streams by just clicking on the one you want.

I'd suggest learning how to remux files (a very simple process, just drag the files in question onto mkvmerge, select which tracks (video, audio, subs) you want in the file and decide which ones should be "default" or "forced"). There's no re-encoding so it's basically limited by how quickly you can read and write to your HDD.

I remember having issues with both the internal and external audio streams playing simultaneously, eventually gave up and remuxed the files in question - it's also a neater way to archive them than if they're separate.

Maybe disabling the internal audio switcher in MPC-HC could help?


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> What about the tags? It should say [default] or [forced] or something like that. You should be able to switch audio streams by just clicking on the one you want.
> 
> I'd suggest learning how to remux files (a very simple process, just drag the files in question onto mkvmerge, select which tracks (video, audio, subs) you want in the file and decide which ones should be "default" or "forced"). There's no re-encoding so it's basically limited by how quickly you can read and write to your HDD.
> 
> I remember having issues with both the internal and external audio streams playing simultaneously, eventually gave up and remuxed the files in question - it's also a neater way to archive them than if they're separate.
> 
> Maybe disabling the internal audio switcher in MPC-HC could help?


Looks like you can only switch between the audio streams if they are already embedded in the file. It's fine, I just reedited the movie with the right audio track with mkvtoolnix. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Looks like you can only switch between the audio streams if they are already embedded in the file. It's fine, I just reedited the movie with the right audio track with mkvtoolnix. Thanks for the tip.


No problem, I'm glad to see you got it working at least.

The neat thing is once nevcariel (LAV filter dev) supports tracksets you can specify "sets" of tracks which work together - e.g. languages - which will make mkv the only container we need.


----------



## Sempre

Great guide airisom, thanks. +rep

I have on question though.If i already have a Xonar dgx with options to simulate VSS with Dolby headphone, do i need the Dolby headphone configuration steps?


----------



## airisom2

Thanks









Nope, you can just use the dolby headphone software on the soundcard, and skip that step in the guide. That step is only needed for those who don't have a sound card or something like an Astro MixAmp to give virtual audio like DH.

Just keep in mind that you can fine tune the volume of the virtual channels DH makes with the channel matrix on FFDShow Audio. I don't know if it'll work with externally processed Dolby Headphone, so if you want to use that feature, you may have to use the method described in the guide.


----------



## Sempre

Oh ok then. I regret buying the DGX now since i only got it for using it with movies+dolby headphone.
Any way ill give your steps it a try since movies always have problems with dialog. And raising the center channel volume will make it better. They make the sound effects and explosions too loud but when someone speaks ill have to turn the volume up to hear them clearly. Makes me always fiddling with the volume.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Have not searched yet, have any of you experienced issues when trying to play 1080p videos where the sound will lag behind?


----------



## airisom2

For me, no. If the lag is because of the video itself, you can either enable the audio switcher in MPC and use the audio time shift setting in there, or use LAV Audio's audio delay feature.

If the lag is because your computer can't render the video fast enough, as in the longer the video plays, the farther the audio desyncs from the video, then you either have something enabled in FFDShow video that's really resource intensive, or your SVP or MadVR settings are too high.

Since you mentioned 1080p videos, I'm guessing this only happens on 1080p content, which leads me to believe that your 1080p SVP profile may be too demanding. Double check and see if OpenCL is enabled for your card. I know when I was watching a 1080p video with it disabled, on some scenes the framerate would drop to like 40fps. Enable OpenCL, back to 120fps.

Try using fraps to see your framerate on your video when it's playing (MSI AB/RTSS OSD also works if you want to see your cpu utilization and whatnot).


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

I'm going to try this out, I'm thinking it may be the video because it doesn't occur with every 1080p.
It's been a while since I messed with SVP settings so I'm going to pop open the guide again


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> For me, no. If the lag is because of the video itself, you can either enable the audio switcher in MPC and use the audio time shift setting in there, or use LAV Audio's audio delay feature.
> 
> If the lag is because your computer can't render the video fast enough, as in the longer the video plays, the farther the audio desyncs from the video, then you either have something enabled in FFDShow video that's really resource intensive, or your SVP or MadVR settings are too high.
> 
> Since you mentioned 1080p videos, I'm guessing this only happens on 1080p content, which leads me to believe that your 1080p SVP profile may be too demanding. Double check and see if OpenCL is enabled for your card. I know when I was watching a 1080p video with it disabled, on some scenes the framerate would drop to like 40fps. Enable OpenCL, back to 120fps.
> 
> Try using fraps to see your framerate on your video when it's playing (MSI AB/RTSS OSD also works if you want to see your cpu utilization and whatnot).


Thanks again







OpenCL did the trick, smooth like butter watching 1080p right now!


----------



## airisom2

No problem







Glad I could help.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Wrong button


----------



## Microx256

Has anybody tried SVP on a 4k screen? How much more demanding is 4k output with SVP compared to 1080p?


----------



## Goldn3agle

Wouldn't it just upscale the image from 1080p to 4K?
If the source video was 4K then you'd probably see a huge jump in resource usage, you'd probably need a pretty beefy GPU to do it too.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldn3agle*
> 
> Wouldn't it just upscale the image from 1080p to 4K?
> If the source video was 4K then you'd probably see a huge jump in resource usage, you'd probably need a pretty beefy GPU to do it too.


Yeah, 1080p upscaled to 4k, though i was wondering how beefy gpu you actually need


----------



## Cyro999

Yea i'd imagine the load is just proportional to the source resolution or whatever it's downscaled to before processing, not higher because you're viewing a 1080p video on a 4k screen


----------



## Moragg

SVP interpolates the raw file, after which madvr (or whichever scaler you use) resizes the interpolated video to whatever framesize you happen to be playing back at. This is so the source for interpolation has the least number of artifacts.

I find "Motion vectors grid" or 8px for 720p works best. This corresponds to 12px at 1080p and 6px for 480p. Along with "Decrease grid step" set to "by two with local refinement". After that, a little bit of Artifacts masking helps to remove the worst of them (which shouldn't be too bad now).


----------



## rainking

Is it normal to dip to 40-60 fps at [email protected] if my CPU cores and threads are being used to 70-80%? GPU is only being used to 50% max. I'm thinking it's just my CPU being the bottleneck since it's an i3. I was going to upgrade my to an i5 with a new mobo this month or the next. I'm pretty sure it's the CPU but 70-80% use doesn't seem that high to me. I used to get 100% CPU use before though when I tried [email protected], don't know what changed. Maybe my processor is limiting the use now when it appears it is going to get maxed or it might be because video player process priority option in SVP is set to "above normal" rather than high.
1980x800 works fine however at that resolution and fps.

I also want to know if the configuration changes if you use a AMD video card? I think I saw something about GPU acceleration settings being different for AMD cards but could be wrong. I'm switching from Nvidia since my monitor only allows 3D to be used with AMD cards only and I'd like to try it for once.
And the last thing about 3D, does changing the stereo mode to 3D with SVP improve anything? I thought 3D from the GPU software by default would be 120fps technically? Confused about this.


----------



## Cyro999

I become limited long before i'm at 100% at many cores, i just assumed it was a CPU limit and i don't go for 144fps at >>720p on a 4770k @ 4.5ghz and gtx770


----------



## airisom2

Welcome to OCN








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> Is it normal to dip to 40-60 fps at [email protected] if my CPU cores and threads are being used to 70-80%? GPU is only being used to 50% max. I'm thinking it's just my CPU being the bottleneck since it's an i3. I was going to upgrade my to an i5 with a new mobo this month or the next. I'm pretty sure it's the CPU but 70-80% use doesn't seem that high to me. I used to get 100% CPU use before though when I tried [email protected], don't know what changed. Maybe my processor is limiting the use now when it appears it is going to get maxed or it might be because video player process priority option in SVP is set to "above normal" rather than high.
> 1980x800 works fine however at that resolution and fps.


Sounds like a CPU bottleneck. GPU acceleration in SVP basically offloads some of the workload from your CPU to your GPU. Try changing your SVP settings first. Disable "Decrease Grid Step," and put your motion vectors grid on an average or large setting. Those two settings can really lower the frames on slower systems. If that doesn't do it, then if you have made any changes in MadVR, put them back to the default values.

If you go i5, make sure it's a quad core.
Quote:


> I also want to know if the configuration changes if you use a AMD video card? I think I saw something about GPU acceleration settings being different for AMD cards but could be wrong.


Not really. SVP uses OpenCL for GPGPU, and AMD's cards are leagues better than NV in that respect. When I was running my 5770, it did 1080p at 120fps just fine, but I had to lower a couple settings (the aforementioned settings).
Quote:


> I'm switching from Nvidia since my monitor only allows 3D to be used with AMD cards only and I'd like to try it for once.
> And the last thing about 3D, does changing the stereo mode to 3D with SVP improve anything? I thought 3D from the GPU software by default would be 120fps technically? Confused about this.


Well, quickly browsing around on SVP's website, it seems you'll need the Stereoscopic player, and a 3D movie to play it on. SVP has a setup guide on it here. I'm guessing the 3D settings in SVP change how the Stereoscopic characteristics behave. I'm not completely sure, though, since I can't test it (I don't have any 3D content).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I become limited long before i'm at 100% at many cores, i just assumed it was a CPU limit and i don't go for 144fps at >>720p on a 4770k @ 4.5ghz and gtx770


Check and see if your card is selected in GPU-Acceleration. You should be able to run 144fps at 1080p fine. Also, toy with your SVP and MadVR settings, and use Fraps or something to monitor the framerate.


----------



## Cyro999

I'm falling short, even when completely destroying settings. Enabled GPU acceleration which was off somehow and my CPU load dropped a ton, but performance doesn't really seem to have gone up.










^svp index around ~0.75-0.9x, video unsmooth. It's perfect with far greater settings if i scale to 0.75x window size (56.25% area..) or 720p (44.44% area) but that's not a very similar experience. I could be happy with [email protected] or [email protected], but i would like to at least see 1080p144 and use it occasionally and that seems completely impossible. Any way i can fix that? Thanks for interest

my 770 is both selected and is being used and it's at about 20% load, but at non-boost clock speeds (1137 instead of 1293) because of the low load and my FPS is usually a bit over 100 but volatile not even hitting 135


----------



## Moragg

I would seriously suggest switching to half screen refresh rate (as target frame rate) since your monitor is 144hz. It's very possible your CPU is not the bottleneck - rather, it's the GPU that is upscaling far more frames than it can handle. I found this to be the case, and remember even 1080p content needed upscaling on a 1080p display as the chroma channel is almost always sub-sampled.

I went from 120Hz -> 60Hz and quite frankly the difference was unnoticeable in smoothness, but the performance was pretty much guaranteed. A perfectly acceptable trade-off until Intel 8-core processors become affordable.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I went from 120Hz -> 60Hz and quite frankly the difference was unnoticeable in smoothness


wat - that just gives me the impression that your 120hz was broken
Quote:


> A perfectly acceptable trade-off until Intel 8-core processors become affordable.


Doesn't seem to be CPU bottleneck, so that wouldn't fix it

I can run [email protected], it's just not usually preferable to [email protected] Are there any other settings i can play with, as reducing most of these doesn't seem to help past a certain point?

I'm not really sure what madVR is or does so maybe that's related


----------



## airisom2

Well, if you didn't mess around with madVR's upscaling settings, and/or FFDShow settings, the graphics card could be the culprit. Kinda hard to believe since the 770 shouldn't be that bad in OpenCL. Just to make sure, try reinstalling everything (drivers included), and test again. If you're still getting low frames, then all that's left is the graphics card since I know an overclocked 4770K is more than enough on the CPU side of things. Overclocking your 770 or swapping out for an AMD card are pretty much the only options you have, unless I'm missing another one.

Edit: For madVR (seeing as you don't know what it is, you might have not messed with it), go to the directory it's installed in, and run the reset to default batch file. That'll rule out any madVR-induced performance problems. Run GPU-Z to see where your gpu usage is running at.


----------



## Cyro999

You can't really overclock these nvidia cards (gk104) because they are voltage locked to 1.212v (770 is sold stock at 1.2v) but i'l check out madVR, thanks


----------



## rainking

Thank you for all the help, airisom2









Edit: Well, I don't understand how it's working now but going for 28px large at 1080p 120fps gives me constant frames now because the GPU (660 GTX) is now being used to 70% from 40-50 ish before. And all i can think of that might of changed it is I clicked the GPU acceleration setting off and on again...Cores are around 70% too.

thanks again! Still gonna buy an i5 just for having a couple years without a headache though lol, mainly for games.


----------



## Cyro999

Got it working with MadVR no problem and not even close to maxing any hardware, thanks 

I had set up SVP in a more simple way than the advanced guide at the start here because i heard it mentioned on OCN and then found this later


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I went from 120Hz -> 60Hz and quite frankly the difference was unnoticeable in smoothness
> 
> 
> 
> wat - that just gives me the impression that your 120hz was broken
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfectly acceptable trade-off until Intel 8-core processors become affordable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't seem to be CPU bottleneck, so that wouldn't fix it
> 
> I can run [email protected], it's just not usually preferable to [email protected] Are there any other settings i can play with, as reducing most of these doesn't seem to help past a certain point?
> 
> I'm not really sure what madVR is or does so maybe that's related
Click to expand...

Not really, I found that 60hz made all motion "smooth enough". My 120hz is definitely not broken though, I'm on an overclocked QNIX and I'd know if it was.

:doh: even after I just said it could be a GPU bottleneck...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Got it working with MadVR no problem and not even close to maxing any hardware, thanks
> 
> I had set up SVP in a more simple way than the advanced guide at the start here because i heard it mentioned on OCN and then found this later


Glad to see you got it working!


----------



## airisom2

No problem @Cyro999, @rainking







Glad I could help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Not really, I found that 60hz made all motion "smooth enough". My 120hz is definitely not broken though, I'm on an overclocked QNIX and I'd know if it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even after I just said it could be a GPU bottleneck...


That's how I was at first. When I was first introduced into the 120Hz world back at the first of the year (XL2720T), I could barely tell the difference between 60 and 120fps, and only on fast panning screnes was I able to clearly see the difference. And guess what? That's basically the same now. Typically, in movies and whatnot, there is somewhat a standard speed for panning scenes, and 60fps seems to cover it very well, extremely well, in fact. Only on the scenes where something moves really fast is where 120fps+ helps out, and even then, the difference is minor. Noticeable, but minor, and you could easily re-acclimate yourself to 60fps if you had to. Only with Blur Reduction enabled on my XL2720Z am I able to clearly see the differences in most cases when using SVP. The blurring you get without it seems to blend the frames, making it very similar to 60fps.

It won't stop me from not going back to 60Hz, though. General usage and gaming is a completely different story where 120Hz+ is heavily favored.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> No problem @Cyro999, @rainking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help.
> That's how I was at first. When I was first introduced into the 120Hz world back at the first of the year (XL2720T), I could barely tell the difference between 60 and 120fps, and only on fast panning screnes was I able to clearly see the difference. And guess what? That's basically the same now. Typically, in movies and whatnot, there is somewhat a standard speed for panning scenes, and 60fps seems to cover it very well, extremely well, in fact. Only on the scenes where something moves really fast is where 120fps+ helps out, and even then, the difference is minor. Noticeable, but minor, and you could easily re-acclimate yourself to 60fps if you had to. Only with Blur Reduction enabled on my XL2720Z am I able to clearly see the differences in most cases when using SVP. The blurring you get without it seems to blend the frames, making it very similar to 60fps.
> 
> It won't stop me from not going back to 60Hz, though. General usage and gaming is a completely different story where 120Hz+ is heavily favored.


Yes, blur masks the choppiness of low frame rates. This is why movies at 60fps feel surprisingly smooth. Unlike games where the contrast between 60fps and 120fps is a lot starker.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> It won't stop me from not going back to 60Hz, though. General usage and gaming is a completely different story where 120Hz+ is heavily favored.


Obviously when we have more powerful equipment faster is better - especially as 24 scales perfectly to 120. What we really need is native 60fps - or at least 48fps - content. Netflix filmed House of Cards S2 in 4K 60fps, a standard which I would hope every film studio would get behind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Yes, blur masks the choppiness of low frame rates. This is why movies at 60fps feel surprisingly smooth. Unlike games where the contrast between 60fps and 120fps is a lot starker.


The fact I have an IPS panel could also be helping here by contributing to the "blur" due to pixel switching times.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Obviously when we have more powerful equipment faster is better - especially as 24 scales perfectly to 120. What we really need is native 60fps - or at least 48fps - content. Netflix filmed House of Cards S2 in 4K 60fps, a standard which I would hope every film studio would get behind.


+1
More native HFR content would be really nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> The fact I have an IPS panel could also be helping here by contributing to the "blur" due to pixel switching times.


Yes. Anything that increase the amount of blur helps masking the choppiness.

-Pixel transition time (higher on your QNIX than on airisom2's XL2720)
-Sample and hold vs strobbed. (Like airisom2 said when Blur Reduction is enabled)
-The source material (movie vs games)
and so on ...


----------



## rainking

I agree that I don't notice the difference in movies besides blur on moving edges without quick camera work but action movies that use techniques like the quick zoom fad into a roller-coaster-ride feel (I' can't remember the first time I saw that...maybe the first Star Trek movie), for example. In fact, it was obvious most recently when watching the blu-ray of Star Trek Into Darkness. The film had a ton of camera pans and just movement in general. So, easily noticeable in action films for the most part.
I also notice artifacts more cleary at 120fps, 60fps blurs them a bit. In fact, it's the most obvious thing to tell the difference for me. That's the only thing I don't like about it compared to 60 but I get increased smoothness and it seems more sharp in movement. And I don't feel it's minor at all, for anything that has camera movement I just can't do 60fps if given the choice. Still, I agree it's smooth enough. Leagues ahead of 24 fps.

And yes we need more content at decent frames. Maybe some day soon artifacts will be a thing of the past when all film crews start shooting at decent frames...or at least most to all blockbusters. Hundreds of millions of dollar budgets but 24fps only? Please.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> More native HFR content would be really nice.


I don't really like that term, just because 48 isn't high - 24 is really low, too low even for continuous motion to be perceived on quite a few panning scenes, even while they are deliberately shot slowly because of camera and framerate limitations

as for 72hz vs 144, well i'd have no trouble telling the difference even with a few seconds long low motion clip of 100hz vs 144hz on this vg248qe, not sure if that's down to screen being faster or individual perceptions (probably both)


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> I agree that I don't notice the difference in movies besides blur on moving edges without quick camera work but action movies that use techniques like the quick zoom fad into a roller-coaster-ride feel (I' can't remember the first time I saw that...maybe the first Star Trek movie), for example. In fact, it was obvious most recently when watching the blu-ray of Star Trek Into Darkness. The film had a ton of camera pans and just movement in general. So, easily noticeable in action films for the most part.
> *I also notice artifacts more cleary at 120fps, 60fps blurs them a bit*. In fact, it's the most obvious thing to tell the difference for me. That's the only thing I don't like about it compared to 60 but I get increased smoothness and it seems more sharp in movement. And I don't feel it's minor at all, for anything that has camera movement I just can't do 60fps if given the choice. Still, I agree it's smooth enough. Leagues ahead of 24 fps.
> 
> And yes we need more content at decent frames. Maybe some day soon artifacts will be a thing of the past when all film crews start shooting at decent frames...or at least most to all blockbusters. Hundreds of millions of dollar budgets but 24fps only? Please.


I would imagine that's pixel persistence blurring the video too, but a good video shouldn't have barely any artifacts if encoded properly, and I've found with good settings SVP rarely adds it's own artifacts to live-action content.

Judder is one of those things that cannot be unseen, now most quick panning shots at 24fps look awful to me. Which is why I do all my media consumption via computer


----------



## Black5Lion

Hi, I just re-installed KCP after spending a while between VLC and CCCP.
Set it to the highest tier and so far so good, so I thought I should give SVP a try.

Anyways, are my specs good enough(C2Q Q8200-GTX 650-8GB DDR2)? and how exactly will I configure SVP to work with KCP?

Thank you for your time,
Raif.

Edit: Oh! My monitor is an HP Pavilion 23xi IPS @60-72Hz(Can set it) if that matters.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Hi, I just re-installed KCP after spending a while between VLC and CCCP.
> Set it to the highest tier and so far so good, so I thought I should give SVP a try.
> 
> Anyways, are my specs good enough(C2Q Q8200-GTX 650-8GB DDR2)? and how exactly will I configure SVP to work with KCP?
> 
> Thank you for your time,
> Raif.
> 
> Edit: Oh! My monitor is an HP Pavilion 23xi IPS @60-72Hz(Can set it) if that matters.


I had a Q8300 and a 5770 a couple years ago, and it did fine at 60fps at any resolution, so your rig should be fine.

Look at the fast guide in the first post in this thread. It uses KCP as the baseline. You also might want to use my preset that's in the Advanced guide too. I used that profile when I was using the aforementioned rig, and it will give you the most smoothness possible with the smallest performance hit and the least artifacting.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I had a Q8300 and a 5770 a couple years ago, and it did fine at 60fps at any resolution, so your rig should be fine.
> 
> Look at the fast guide in the first post in this thread. It uses KCP as the baseline. You also might want to use my preset that's in the Advanced guide too. I used that profile when I was using the aforementioned rig, and it will give you the most smoothness possible with the smallest performance hit and the least artifacting.


Cool.
Thank you very much


----------



## MaXimus666

I used to use LAV / CUVID to make use of my GeForce 770GTX

Now that I got a Dual Radeon M9 290X Crossfire, what codec / setting do I need to use to make use of the Radeon's GPU acceleration? DXVA only uses CPU acceleration I believe

With my Splash Player, it has something called AVIVO GPU Acceleration for the Radeon

please help


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> I used to use LAV / CUVID to make use of my GeForce 770GTX
> 
> Now that I got a Dual Radeon M9 290X Crossfire, what codec / setting do I need to use to make use of the Radeon's GPU acceleration? DXVA only uses CPU acceleration I believe
> 
> With my Splash Player, it has something called AVIVO GPU Acceleration for the Radeon
> 
> please help


You have a pretty beefy computer - does GPU acceleration (for decoding) make much difference in the first place? Unless you're pushing your CPU to its limits with SVP I can't see it helping.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> I used to use LAV / CUVID to make use of my GeForce 770GTX
> 
> Now that I got a Dual Radeon M9 290X Crossfire, what codec / setting do I need to use to make use of the Radeon's GPU acceleration? DXVA only uses CPU acceleration I believe
> 
> With my Splash Player, it has something called AVIVO GPU Acceleration for the Radeon
> 
> please help


Decoders like DXVA and CUVID are pretty much pointless unless you have a super slow CPU that can't decode fast enough, and you need to offset the load to your graphics cards in order to fix it. That's essentially what they're made for. Software decoders are all that's needed if you don't have an ancient rig. You're not getting better quality with hardware-accelerated decoders, either (well, for those systems that are able to correctly play video). All they do is move some, if not most, of the load from your CPU to the GPU, which, in some cases, can improve video playback for those systems that can't playback video correctly without it.

Oh, and ATI Avivo is ancient. I think development stopped sometime in 2007. DXVA is preferred if you really need a hardware-accelerated decoder (and the NV equivalent for NV cards). Otherwise, FFDShow/LAV with gpu acceleration disabled is enough.

In relation to SVP, madVR uses OpenCL, and SVP the same (when you enable GPU acceleration in settings). Just remember to disable crossfire when using it because you might get some skipping. Also, when choosing which GPU to use for gpu acceleration for SVP, use the one that gets the best temps (just so you aren't generating extra heat that could be lowered by using a different card). OpenCL for SVP and madVR work basically in the same manner your typical hardware-accelerated decoders work - offsetting the load from your CPU to your GPU, and you're going to need it if you run them. My 4930K by itself can't run some 1080p content without the frames dipping in the ~40s occasionally, so GPU acceleration in this case is extremely helpful, and is pretty much required, especially at >60fps.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> You have a pretty beefy computer - does GPU acceleration (for decoding) make much difference in the first place? Unless you're pushing your CPU to its limits with SVP I can't see it helping.


not really, just wanna be able to use the GPU when it's there you know what I mean. especially since I have 2 of those R9 M290X Radeons in the laptop so why not use em.....


----------



## Moragg

Again, not sure if it's possible (perhaps with Radeon PRO) but you could see some benefits of forcing madvr to use one GPU (preferably the second one) and making SVP use the first (display) GPU. If, of course, you are able to do that.


----------



## airisom2

Force SVP on the second gpu. It seems that madVR is forced to run on the first GPU, and I can't find a way to change that, so you can balance it out by running SVP on the second. That way, each card is dedicated to running each program, which balances the usage/temps.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Force SVP on the second gpu. It seems that madVR is forced to run on the first GPU, and I can't find a way to change that, so you can balance it out by running SVP on the second. That way, each card is dedicated to running each program, which balances the usage/temps.


surprisingly that's what I've always done without knowing this fact. I always let SVP use the second GPU


----------



## airisom2

Woah, I just confirmed something very interesting. Ever since I upgraded my 3820 to a 4930K, I've been noticing that there has been less artifacting than usual. As a test, I brought up a video (a particular scene in it) that I knew artifacted on my 3820, and what do you know? 3820= artifacting, 4930K=None. I'm using the same settings too. The only difference is the monitor (120Hz vs Strobed 144Hz), and the differences would put the 4930k in a worse position when it comes to artifacting.

Edit: Tried non-strobed 120Hz, same deal. No artifacting on this scene.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Woah, I just confirmed something very interesting. Ever since I upgraded my 3820 to a 4930K, I've been noticing that there has been less artifacting than usual. As a test, I brought up a video (a particular scene in it) that I knew artifacted on my 3820, and what do you know? 3820= artifacting, 4930K=None. I'm using the same settings too. The only difference is the monitor (120Hz vs Strobed 144Hz), and the differences would put the 4930k in a worse position when it comes to artifacting.
> 
> Edit: Tried non-strobed 120Hz, same deal. No artifacting on this scene.


Are you using the same amount of threads, manually set?


----------



## dir_d

I'm having a problem I can't figure out. I setup SVP as directed in the tutorial, I'm running my xstar at 96hz. Everything runs fine except in exclusive full screen. The audio has like a slight pause every 5 sec. When I have mpc-be at full screen I have no problems only when in exclusive. My i5 isn't maxed out and my GPUs aren't being taxed much, does any have any suggestion or something I can diag?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Are you using the same amount of threads, manually set?


Just disabled 2 cores. Same deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> I'm having a problem I can't figure out. I setup SVP as directed in the tutorial, I'm running my xstar at 96hz. Everything runs fine except in exclusive full screen. The audio has like a slight pause every 5 sec. When I have mpc-be at full screen I have no problems only when in exclusive. My i5 isn't maxed out and my GPUs aren't being taxed much, does any have any suggestion or something I can diag?


1. Try running 60hz with the same settings in full screen exclusive and see if that changes anything.
2. Disable exclusive mode in madVR (rendering, disable "enable automatic fullscreen exclusive mode)

Does this happen with only one particular video, or does everything you play have a 5sec. pause? I know on some older videos I have that are encoded in .wma .wmv, exclusive mode goes crazy on me and I can't watch it, so it may just be the files you have. Also, you said GPUs, so I'm assuming multiple cards. Try disabling SLI/CF and see if that works.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Just disabled 2 cores. Same deal.
> 1. Try running 60hz with the same settings in full screen exclusive and see if that changes anything.
> 2. Disable exclusive mode in madVR (rendering, disable "enable automatic fullscreen exclusive mode)
> 
> Does this happen with only one particular video, or does everything you play have a 5sec. pause? I know on some older videos I have that are encoded in .wma .wmv, exclusive mode goes crazy on me and I can't watch it, so it may just be the files you have. Also, you said GPUs, so I'm assuming multiple cards. Try disabling SLI/CF and see if that works.


I tried #2 first and played a couple tv show rips and that seems to have solved the problem. I will report back if it comes back up again.

Thank you for the help sir


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> I tried #2 first and played a couple tv show rips and that seems to have solved the problem. I will report back if it comes back up again.
> 
> Thank you for the help sir


No problem. Glad I could help









Anyway, I wonder what's up with this artifacting thing. I'm thinking that Sandy Bridge's instruction sets don't fully support SVP's code, which is why I'm getting some artifacting with it, whereas Ivy-Bridge fully supports the code. I'm also finding out that the Sharp shader works very well now. With my 3820, it would remove double contours while increasing artifact visibility. With the 4930K, the double contours are removed as they should, but there are less artifacts, even compared to the standard shader. I guess I'll play around on SVP's forums to see if the devs know what's up as this is a pretty big deal.

Edit: in order to truly confirm this, I'm gonna have to pop my 3820 back in. Wednesday it is







So, until then, please regard this situation as placebo and shoddy memory syndrome


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> I'm having a problem I can't figure out.


You can try DmitriRender.
It does frame interpolation entirely on GPU.
And looks more smoothly than SVP.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> I'm having a problem I can't figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> You can try DmitriRender.
> It does frame interpolation entirely on GPU.
> And looks more smoothly than SVP.
Click to expand...

http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1476

SVP clearly does it better.


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1476
> 
> SVP clearly does it better.


in year 2012 - you are right.
in year 2014 - not sure.
New versions are coming out.


----------



## airisom2

Just gave it a test run. SVP is clearly better.

SVP has:
1. Less artifacts
2. MUCH more customization (vs. none on DR)
3. More accurate smoothness, noticeably less blur
4. Better performance (forced on first GPU, so it ends up doing madVR and frame interpolation).
5. Free (vs. 30 day trial)

Then again, there's a way to get around that trial


----------



## airisom2

Oh, and about that CPU artifacting thing. Uh...yeah...I was right! Right in the fact that I was diagnosed with bad memory syndrome







It turns out that I had a lower Motion Vectors Grid px. setting, which introduced more artifacts during that particular scene. So, I was right in that I was seeing less artifacts than usual, but it wasn't from the processor being used. It's amazing how much a simple setting can influence artifact occurrence.

Sorry about that, guys.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1476
> 
> SVP clearly does it better.
> 
> 
> 
> in year 2012 - you are right.
> in year 2014 - not sure.
> New versions are coming out.
Click to expand...

They use dmitri 2.0.0.2. Current version is 2.0.0.3 - barely any difference.

SVP is not just better, it's also updated more frequently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Oh, and about that CPU artifacting thing. Uh...yeah...I was right! Right in the fact that I was diagnosed with bad memory syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out that I had a lower Motion Vectors Grid px. setting, which introduced more artifacts during that particular scene. So, I was right in that I was seeing less artifacts than usual, but it wasn't from the processor being used. It's amazing how much a simple setting can influence artifact occurrence.
> 
> Sorry about that, guys.


ah, that'd explain it. Which settings are you finding work best (and for what content)? Personally, 8px @720p and 12px @1080p work best for anime.


----------



## airisom2

I find that 16px is the best for anime at any resolution. I can't comment on live action since I don't watch live action.

It seems the small px settings makes more artifacts than what it's worth, and the small px settings only increase smoothness in very few situations. One scene that comes to mind is Kara no Kyoukai 05 57:55-58:13, where the panning scene through the window has some motion stuttering on avg-large px settings, but small px greatly diminishes it. Basically any car scene with scenery moving outside the window, or in a more general sense, a scene in which the majority of it is stationary while having some moving content on one part of it, is where a small px setting works very well in, and scenes like that are pretty rare, in my experiences. Personally, it's not worth the extra artifacts, so I stick with 16. It seems to work the best in all the anime that I've seen.

Edit:

Other than that, decrease grid step is free artifact reduction, but it can bring some systems down to their knees, especially at high framerates and resolution. Good thing I got 290Xs instead of 780s







Having cards that excel in OpenCL really help out.

As far as the SVP shaders go, I'm kinda torn between standard and sharp. I have noticed a reduction in artifacting with sharp recently, but when it artifacts, it looks deformed looking (like warpsharp is enabled in FFDShow). Although Standard has slightly more artifacts, the double contours somewhat blur the artifacts, making it easier on the eyes since it blends in better.


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> They use dmitri 2.0.0.2. Current version is 2.0.0.3 - barely any difference.
> SVP is not just better, it's also updated more frequently.


Thanks for the link, but this is only repost from december 2012 (including screenshots).
In 2012 this is no dmitri 2.0.0.2. Only 2.0.0.1.
And can you please compare video, but not static screenshots?

"SVP updated more frequently." - hmmmm... Really? From summer 2013 we have 2 versions of DR and 2 versions of SVP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Just gave it a test run. SVP is clearly better.
> 
> SVP has:
> 1. Less artifacts
> 2. MUCH more customization (vs. none on DR)
> 3. More accurate smoothness, noticeably less blur
> 4. Better performance (forced on first GPU, so it ends up doing madVR and frame interpolation).
> 5. Free (vs. 30 day trial)
> 
> Then again, there's a way to get around that trial


1. Less artifacts => less smooth. Especially on fast massive movements DmitriRender win.
2. But if i want just watch the movie? I have no time to learn and test how one shader/settings differ from another. DR does it automatically and adaptively.
3. Algorithms differ. In some places first win, in another places second win. About blur - i agree.
4. SVP is more CPU limited, but less GPU. How much is your GPU overload?
5. So trial or not trial?








...
6. Rewind not working.
7. CPU highly overloaded.

So what is the "better"?
I say they different, not "better".


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> 1. Less artifacts => less smooth. Especially on fast massive movements DmitriRender win.
> 2. But if i want just watch the movie? I have no time to learn and test how one shader/settings differ from another. DR does it automatically and adaptively.
> 3. Algorithms differ. In some places first win, in another places second win. About blur - i agree.
> 4. SVP is more CPU limited, but less GPU. How much is your GPU overload?
> 5. So trial or not trial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 6. Rewind not working.
> 7. CPU highly overloaded.
> 
> So what is the "better"?
> I say they different, not "better".


1. Less artifacts at the same smoothness. They're both just as smooth. In cases where SVP and DR both show artifacting, SVP's artifacts are smaller and blend in better (easier on the eyes/less obtrusive).
2. That's why there are preconfigured profiles for multiple resolutions. It beats no customization at all. Plus, it's something you can grow into if you want to squeeze out some more quality. Then again, installing these filters requires some level of technological intelligence, so there's a good chance that users using this software have at least some idea of how to use it. Granted, SVP can be more complicated, it's only as complicated as you make it. SVP even gave us some GUI difficulty settings for those not so technologically inclined (basic, advanced, expert). Also, don't forget that Google is your friend.
3. Not really. SVP seems to be better than DR in everything I run.
4. While I won't deny that SVP needs a CPU for some calculations, I'd prefer a balanced workload over a workload that can only work on one component.

My CPU usage on 1080p is around 15% with GPU Acceleration enabled, and around 45% with it disabled. GPU usage is kinda wonky. It's typically at 0%, but it can occasionally have 60-90% spikes, then go back to 0%. With DR, my gpu usage (using EVR as video renderer, so no GPU usage with it), is around 80-100% constantly.

5. Up for you to decide








6. Works for me, unless you're talking about something else (I'm talking about seeking backwards/forwards).
7. CPU dependent, and dependent on whether you have GPU acceleration enabled. DR isn't exactly that friendly, either. If anything, I think it's worse than SVP's combined load.

SVP:



DR:


Using EVR instead of madVR to give DR all of the GPU. Temps are also around 10C higher, and that's with a 290X. I'd be impossible for me to run this with a 5770, and my 5770 can do [email protected] with SVP.

Edit:

Just read this from their page:
Quote:


> Adaptive - algorithm adapts to the available capacity and specific video file that allows both to work on slower video cards and squeeze the maximum quality on powerful hardware.


Maybe it could run on my 5770, but I bet you that I'll see more artifacting and possibly less smoothness due to the lowered settings. At least with SVP, I can configure how it behaves and manually adjust the settings.

As far as the Different/Better argument goes. I believe it's safe to say that SVP is more different _and_ is better than DR in basically every aspect.


----------



## Moragg

I shall have to do some experimenting with 16px then...

As far as dmitri goes, I trust airisom2 completely on this. If he finds it better everywhere it probably is, and I've yet to see any pics that would suggest otherwise.


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> As far as dmitri goes, I trust airisom2 completely on this. If he finds it better everywhere it probably is, and I've yet to see any pics that would suggest otherwise.


So you tried the DR yourself or just read forum, watch the images and trust airisom2?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> SVP is better than DR in basically every aspect.


I think at least users of 1-2-cores Intel and AMD APU's don't agree to you.
But your hardware configuration is really great!
Please post screenshots of SVP settings too. Is it the best quality settings? Is it default settings or you manually set?

Please can you also test and post screenshots for 4K UltraHD video with SVP and DmitriRender?

And i think for FullHD video you can set 50% of "Max GPU Load". It will be not so hot.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> As far as dmitri goes, I trust airisom2 completely on this. If he finds it better everywhere it probably is, and I've yet to see any pics that would suggest otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> So you tried the DR yourself or just read forum, watch the images and trust airisom2?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> SVP is better than DR in basically every aspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think at least users of 1-2-cores Intel and AMD APU's don't agree to you.
> But your hardware configuration is really great!
> Please post screenshots of SVP settings too. Is it the best quality settings? Is it default settings or you manually set?
> 
> Please can you also test and post screenshots for 4K UltraHD video with SVP and DmitriRender?
> 
> And i think for FullHD video you can set 50% of "Max GPU Load". It will be not so hot.
Click to expand...

No but based on the version number and pictures I can see no reason to go with DR.

This is OCN, we have desktops and good CPUs. Interpolation is computationally expensive and is not going to be worthwhile on a laptop (if possible), except possibly for backgrounds in anime which are very easy to do relative to everything else.

And you're seriously missing the point with 4K... that determines nothing. 1080p video is more than enough to work out which is better. But by all means, go ahead and post your own images of what works better.

With live-action content @1080p (10Mbps HEVC, so quality is extremely high) I find the interpolated frames are nigh indistinguishable from the real frames, and in motion the few artifacts are utterly imperceivable. When SVP has this good quality and is free, your DR has nothing worth the money.


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> No but based on the version number and pictures I can see no reason to go with DR.
> 
> This is OCN, we have desktops and good CPUs. Interpolation is computationally expensive and is not going to be worthwhile on a laptop (if possible), except possibly for backgrounds in anime which are very easy to do relative to everything else.
> 
> And you're seriously missing the point with 4K... that determines nothing. 1080p video is more than enough to work out which is better. But by all means, go ahead and post your own images of what works better.
> 
> With live-action content @1080p (10Mbps HEVC, so quality is extremely high) I find the interpolated frames are nigh indistinguishable from the real frames, and in motion the few artifacts are utterly imperceivable. When SVP has this good quality and is free, your DR has nothing worth the money.


Wow! You are the best virtual expert







This is how discuss the beauty of a sunrise with a blind man. Until you see how the motion blur interacts with lightboost of your monitor, you can't say it's good or bad. This differ for TN, IPS, 3LCD, DLP, plasma, etc. Just keep studying static screenshots. I'm afraid I do not have with you a topic for discussion. Sorry.

About 4K - complete nonsense.
FullHD you can watch on a laptop, HTPC, pad, smartphone, etc.
I buy extreme PC and overclock it exactly for 4K!!!
I don't need overclock my PC for 1080p.
And OCN means not only CPU, but GPU too.
But your point of view - all that is not compatible with the SVP should not exist.
I don't accept this. And don't worry about my money.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> Wow! You are the best virtual expert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how discuss the beauty of a sunrise with a blind man. Until you see how the motion blur interacts with lightboost of your monitor, you can't say it's good or bad. This differ for TN, IPS, 3LCD, DLP, plasma, etc. Just keep studying static screenshots. I'm afraid I do not have with you a topic for discussion. Sorry.
> 
> About 4K - complete nonsense.
> FullHD you can watch on a laptop, HTPC, pad, smartphone, etc.
> I buy extreme PC and overclock it exactly for 4K!!!
> I don't need overclock my PC for 1080p.
> And OCN means not only CPU, but GPU too.
> But your point of view - all that is not compatible with the SVP should not exist.
> I don't accept this. And don't worry about my money.


You know what? If you are pushing for this product so hard prove it's better than the damn good existing solutions. Because right now all I see is someone either a) trying to market their own product or b) trying to justify their own expenditure. When all available evidence and the personal experience of a trusted forum member says SVP is better, it is up to you to provide evidence to the contrary.

Now to the technical stuff:

1080p holds a level of detail to more than sufficiently test interpolation algorithms.

A perfectly interpolated frame is indistinguishable from an original frame.

Neither of these can be disputed.

Now, the only potentially "acceptable" artifact is motion blur. But that only exists to mask the low framerate of video, and can be achieved with frame blending. Real life doesn't need blur to look good, and simply feeding our eyes with unblurred, 60Hz interpolated video is good enough - and better, since it doesn't destroy the details in the video.

If within the same CPU & GPU "budget" DR can provide better interpolation then great. If not SVP is better. There is nothing to discuss here.

tl;dr: provide some evidence yourself and link your sample videos.


----------



## airisom2

wail, if you're going to argue, please do so in a constructive, unbiased manner. This isn't the place for that attitude, and it is not necessary.

Now, to answer a couple of questions you had:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> I think at least users of 1-2-cores Intel and AMD APU's don't agree to you.


*1*-2 cores? I believe 2-4 cores is much more realistic. There was a user on this thread (rainking) with an Intel i3 and a GTX 660 running SVP fine at 120fps after adjusting some settings.

I had a Q8300 with a 5770, and it was able to run 1080p at 60fps just fine after some slight adjustments to the 1080p profile.

I also read on SVP's forums of someone being able to run SVP *and madVR* with an i3 3310m and Intel HD4000. That just tells you how compatible SVP is with slow hardware. Looking on DR's website, I don't see support for Intel Graphics, so that's also a plus for those using Intel's integrated graphics.

Also, SVP reads system specs and selects which profiles (1g-5g, with 5g being the highest tier) will work best for your specs (not to confuse with the individual resolution profiles, whose settings are determined by what "g" tier your rig is in). It's basically the same as DR's adaptive interpolation algorithm, but more tangible.
Quote:


> But your hardware configuration is really great!


Thanks








Quote:


> Please post screenshots of SVP settings too. Is it the best quality settings? Is it default settings or you manually set?


These were the settings I used when comparing SVP and DR:

It's basically the same profile in my advanced guide, but I have grid step enabled. This is my custom, primary profile. There is no best setting for SVP, as it's all a balancing game of artifacts vs. smoothness. The profile above gives me the most smoothness and the least amount of artifacts without resorting to 1m-2m interpolation modes and/or using artifacts masking.
Quote:


> Please can you also test and post screenshots for 4K UltraHD video with SVP and DmitriRender?


Sorry, I can't. I only have a 1080p monitor, and it's going to stay that way until a 120Hz+ 4K monitor is released. I doubt it'd make a difference, interpolation quality-wise. As Moragg said, 1080p is more than sufficient a resolution test interpolation algorithms, and 4K content has just started to become available. Comparing the availability of either resolution, 1080p is a much more realistic resolution to test interpolation quality with.
Quote:


> And i think for FullHD video you can set 50% of "Max GPU Load". It will be not so hot.


At the cost of lower interpolation quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> Wow! You are the best virtual expert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how discuss the beauty of a sunrise with a blind man. Until you see how the motion blur interacts with lightboost of your monitor, you can't say it's good or bad. This differ for TN, IPS, 3LCD, DLP, plasma, etc. Just keep studying static screenshots. I'm afraid I do not have with you a topic for discussion. Sorry.


As I said before, please clean up your attitude. One part I'll respond to on is the lightboost part. When I did my testing, it was at 144fps with Blur Reduction enabled on my monitor (XL2720Z - Blur reduction is a superior alternative to the Lightboost strobe hack), so there was very little blur, if any, to account for when doing my comparison. My standing on DR and SVP hasn't changed. If anything, I've deducted some points for DR not being compatible with Intel's iGPUs. Well it may support iGPUs, but it isn't noted on their website.
Quote:


> About 4K - complete nonsense.
> FullHD you can watch on a laptop, HTPC, pad, smartphone, etc.
> I buy extreme PC and overclock it exactly for 4K!!!
> I don't need overclock my PC for 1080p.
> And OCN means not only CPU, but GPU too.


I'm not even going to bother.
Quote:


> But your point of view - all that is not compatible with the SVP should not exist.
> I don't accept this. And don't worry about my money.


Our point of view is that if there is a superior alternative to SVP, then we'd wholeheartedly endorse it. I reviewed it, and I gave some unbiased criticism to the software as well as some areas it could improve in if the developer(s) wanted to make it more competitive with SVP.

I really don't understand why you're so focused on the CPU side of this whole debate. While no CPU usage does have its merits for DM, those merits are diluted by the fact that it takes very little processing power for software decoders and renderers to do their thing on the majority of modern systems. There are very few situations where I'd invite someone to use DR over SVP:

1. The user, for some odd reason, has problems running SVP, not related to performance, and DR works for them.
2. Your CPU is at 100% when playing videos (so SVP couldn't work right since there is no CPU overhead to use).
3. You want to have interpolation with 10bit files (Due to an avisynth restriction, SVP can only go up to 8bit, so 10bit files are reduced to 8bit in those situations).

Other than that, if both SVP and DR can run well on the same rig, I'd wholeheartedly recommend SVP. This isn't because of any type of bias in favor of SVP, or anything of that nature. It's just better than DR, on both the feature side of things, and on the documented side of things. Just compare the two websites. You can clearly tell that SVP has went the extra mile in documenting all relevant information in good detail, and they have an active forum where you can directly and publicly communicate with the developers. They make supporting software for extra peripherals like Lightpack and Adalight, there is youtube support, and there is even benchmark software to see where your rig stands when going up against SVP's algorithms (with an online database for the results of many other rigs to compare to). I was skeptical of downloading from DR's website because it looked like one of those half-ass put together websites that gives you the feeling that you might get malware by browsing through it, or downloading stuff from it. So, I downloaded it from CNET instead.

I'm sorry if Moragg and I upset or offended you in any way, and I appreciate you introducing us, and other readers, to some new frame interpolation software, but through my testing, and through what I've researched and deducted, SVP is the clear winner on nearly all fronts (with the exception of the three reasons why it could be used over SVP), especially considering that SVP is free.


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Now, to answer a couple of questions you had:


Wow! You are the best bro!
I have no more questions.
If someday you will check 4K UltraHD video on SVP and DmitriRender i will be very grateful if you send this information to me. I don't need this information for public. You can send it to private.
Thanks.


----------



## Black5Lion

*I'm baaaaaaack!*









So SVP didn't go so _smoothly_ with me







<--see what I did there?









It worked flawlessly on my older videos (mostly 360p-480p) and I couldn't see any artifacts.
However, with 720p it had slight hiccups, no biggie.
The problem was with 1080p which would lag and slow down alot









So, I came back with a slightly different question.
Can I have 2 media players?
I have CCCP currently, which I prefer for most of my media playback.
I'm just asking to make sure I could install MPC-BE + SVP Core + ReClock, and have them work on their own (without interfering with CCCP).

Also, please suggest me some setting for my rig, I tried to follow the "fast guide" and the "advanced guide" but neither seemed to work well with 720p-1080p content.
Specs: C2Q Q8200 2.33GHZ (stock), EVGA GTX 650 1GB (stock)

Thanks again,
Raif.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> *I'm baaaaaaack!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So SVP didn't go so _smoothly_ with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--see what I did there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked flawlessly on my older videos (mostly 360p-480p) and I couldn't see any artifacts.
> However, with 720p it had slight hiccups, no biggie.
> The problem was with 1080p which would lag and slow down alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I came back with a slightly different question.
> Can I have 2 media players?
> I have CCCP currently, which I prefer for most of my media playback.
> I'm just asking to make sure I could install MPC-BE + SVP Core + ReClock, and have them work on their own (without interfering with CCCP).
> 
> Also, please suggest me some setting for my rig, I tried to follow the "fast guide" and the "advanced guide" but neither seemed to work well with 720p-1080p content.
> Specs: C2Q Q8200 2.33GHZ (stock), EVGA GTX 650 1GB (stock)
> 
> Thanks again,
> Raif.


Probably because 1080p is pretty expensive to interpolate well. SVP does have the option to just disable interpolation on a resolution if you want, which is far easier than using multiple media players.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> Wow! You are the best bro!
> I have no more questions.
> If someday you will check 4K UltraHD video on SVP and DmitriRender i will be very grateful if you send this information to me. I don't need this information for public. You can send it to private.
> Thanks.


Well, if I remember, I'll do so








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> *I'm baaaaaaack!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So SVP didn't go so _smoothly_ with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--see what I did there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked flawlessly on my older videos (mostly 360p-480p) and I couldn't see any artifacts.
> However, with 720p it had slight hiccups, no biggie.
> The problem was with 1080p which would lag and slow down alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I came back with a slightly different question.
> Can I have 2 media players?
> I have CCCP currently, which I prefer for most of my media playback.
> I'm just asking to make sure I could install MPC-BE + SVP Core + ReClock, and have them work on their own (without interfering with CCCP).
> 
> Also, please suggest me some setting for my rig, I tried to follow the "fast guide" and the "advanced guide" but neither seemed to work well with 720p-1080p content.
> Specs: C2Q Q8200 2.33GHZ (stock), EVGA GTX 650 1GB (stock)
> 
> Thanks again,
> Raif.


Well, they're not mutually exclusive, so stuff my guide will conflict with CCCP's when it comes to the directories of registered filters (ie. you may be using the filters from CCCP instead of the ones you installed manually). It's not a big deal, but having only one installation is preferred.

As for your 720p/1080p problem, check and see if grid step is enabled for either profile, and if it is, disable it. Afterwards, monitor performance and see if that helps. If you still have problems, toy with the motion vectors grid settings. You may have to use a large px. value for 1080p. IIRC, I had to do that when I had my Q8300+5770, and I had an average px. value for 720p.


----------



## Black5Lion

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Probably because 1080p is pretty expensive to interpolate well. SVP does have the option to just disable interpolation on a resolution if you want, which is far easier than using multiple media players.


Yeah, I tweaked the settings now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, if I remember, I'll do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they're not mutually exclusive, so stuff my guide will conflict with CCCP's when it comes to the directories of registered filters (ie. you may be using the filters from CCCP instead of the ones you installed manually). It's not a big deal, but having only one installation is preferred.
> 
> As for your 720p/1080p problem, check and see if grid step is enabled for either profile, and if it is, disable it. Afterwards, monitor performance and see if that helps. If you still have problems, toy with the motion vectors grid settings. You may have to use a large px. value for 1080p. IIRC, I had to do that when I had my Q8300+5770, and I had an average px. value for 720p.


Wow!
You are a miracle worker!
It works perfectly now!!! Even with 1080p








Love the MPC-BE interface BTW.

Here are my settings:
[email protected] = 28px. Large 1
[email protected] = 8px. Small 0
[email protected] = 6px. Small 2


----------



## airisom2

MPC-BE isn't cool unless you change the skin on it










Just drop the toolbar.png in MPC-BE''s root directory if you're interested.

toolbar.png 24k .png file


Honestly, the main reason why I'm using MPC-BE is because it's black







The bland skin on MPC-HC has never sat well with me.


----------



## Black5Lion

Ok, problem








It works perfectly, except for subs.
I know I missed something, but I don't know what.
It shows that the video has subs and it says they're enabled and I made sure they were the right subs. However, they don't show up








it's SSA/ASS btw, the file is mkv (it's an anime)
I tried another mkv file with subs in it, this time it's subrip and they don't work










Edit: Ok, I tried an avi file with external srt subs, and they work fine. The problem only seems to affect mkvs with subs in them -which is most of stuff-


----------



## airisom2

Check in external filters and see if xy-subfilter is in there. If not, re-register the .dll with the batch file, add it to the list, and set it to prefer. Oh, and restart the computer. I remember one time a long time ago, I had a problem with subs not showing up, and restarting the computer somehow fixed it.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Check in external filters and see if xy-subfilter is in there. If not, re-register the .dll with the batch file, add it to the list, and set it to prefer. Oh, and restart the computer. I remember one time a long time ago, I had a problem with subs not showing up, and restarting the computer somehow fixed it.


It's there and preferred, I'll try restarting the PC.

Edit:
Just restarted, still don't show up :/
I'll just have to figure it out in the morning, it's 2:33am now -.- Good night









Edit2: Pics:

1)mkv with subs in it:


2) video with external (srt) subs:


----------



## rootzreggae

Al tho i can play any video with svp without any problem, artifacts or whatsoever, my reclock is permanently yellow, and it scares me. Any idea in how to solve it?


----------



## airisom2

It's supposed to be yellow...

When it's flashing red and yellow, reclock is currently trying to sync with the video. When it's red, it can't sync, so you'll have to set the frame rate manually (click the icon, and select a frame rate in the first drop down box).

@Black5Lion Check and see if the xysubfilter icon is in the taskbar when playing video. Also, make sure that you disabled "use the built in subtitle renderer" in MPC-BE options - subtitles.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> It's supposed to be yellow...
> 
> When it's flashing red and yellow, reclock is currently trying to sync with the video. When it's red, it can't sync, so you'll have to set the frame rate manually (click the icon, and select a frame rate in the first drop down box).
> 
> @Black5Lion Check and see if the xysubfilter icon is in the taskbar when playing video. Also, make sure that you disabled "use the built in subtitle renderer" in MPC-BE options - subtitles.


No icon







and "use the built in subtitle renderer" is disabled.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I'm almost out of ideas.

Check your load order, and make sure it's like what I have on the guide ( FFDShow Raw Video, LAV Video, FFDShow Audio, XYSubFilter, and LAV Splitter). Go to external filters, double click xysubfilter, and set the dropdown box to "always load."

RIght click madVR icon in taskbar and try selecting subtitles from there.

Make sure you don't have subtitles enabled in FFDShow Raw Video.

While the video is playing, right-click the video, go to subtitles, and see if it's enabled.

On the menu bar, click navigation and see if the subs are enabled.

If it still doesn't work, try using xyVSFilter (when registering the filter, use the direcvtvobsub auto-loading version- you can download it from the same page you downloaded xysubfilter).

If all else fails, uninstall everything and start over from scratch (and deleting all downloaded files). Make sure you don't download any 64-bit versions of anything. You might have had a 64-bit version of xysubfilter.

I'm out of ideas now


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, I'm almost out of ideas.
> 
> Check your load order, and make sure it's like what I have on the guide ( FFDShow Raw Video, LAV Video, FFDShow Audio, XYSubFilter, and LAV Splitter). Go to external filters, double click xysubfilter, and set the dropdown box to "always load."
> 
> RIght click madVR icon in taskbar and try selecting subtitles from there.
> 
> Make sure you don't have subtitles enabled in FFDShow Raw Video.
> 
> While the video is playing, right-click the video, go to subtitles, and see if it's enabled.
> 
> On the menu bar, click navigation and see if the subs are enabled.
> 
> If it still doesn't work, try using xyVSFilter (when registering the filter, use the direcvtvobsub auto-loading version- you can download it from the same page you downloaded xysubfilter).
> 
> If all else fails, uninstall everything and start over from scratch (and deleting all downloaded files). Make sure you don't download any 64-bit versions of anything. You might have had a 64-bit version of xysubfilter.
> 
> I'm out of ideas now


Works with xyVSFilter!








Thanks


----------



## airisom2

Finally







Enjoy!


----------



## rainking

upgraded to an i5-4690k, and can BARELY notice any artifacts at 120hz? O_O is this normal lol? I didn't know masking was linked to processor performance or maybe I'm mistaken.
When I had the i3 last week, the only performance issues were slight slowdowns that I couldn't know for sure were slowdowns without looking for them since fps wasn't dropping from 120fps when I had MSI afterburner running. Now everything is silky smooth, barely any artifacts.


----------



## airisom2

You're probably running a higher "g" preset, which allows higher settings, which gives less artifacts than the presets made for slower processors.


----------



## rainking

I don't recall a preset for SVP or using one for it. I know that all I remember doing is going from 16px to 12px at 1080/800p and 8px for 720p. Haven't tried "decrease grid step" though, and I don't feel the need to yet.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> I don't recall a preset for SVP or using one for it. I know that all I remember doing is going from 16px to 12px at 1080/800p and 8px for 720p. Haven't tried "decrease grid step" though, and I don't feel the need to yet.


Well, if you were to reset your profiles to default settings (right click svp icon in taskbar, video profiles, reset to defaults), you'd probably be assigned a 5g profile, which is the one with the highest settings. There might have been other settings reduced when you had an i3 besides the px. settings due to a profile with lower settings, which may have influenced how many artifacts you see (and there are some others - refer to my tweaking SVP section of the advanced guide).

Anyway, enable grid step if your system can handle it. As I said before, it's basically free artifact reduction, but it's very resource intensive. The artifact reduction is minimal, but it's better than nothing, and there are no tradeoffs besides the performance hit.


----------



## rainking

Ok, gotcha. Yeah, I remember doing that from the guide but haven't done it again since getting the i5. I've got the 5g profile now. I think what I was seeing is what you explain here for motion vectors grid:"Unlike Average and Large, Small px. has the smoothest motion on those "car scenes," but introduces the most artifacts in general." The reason I thought there was a change is because I played a 800p video right after watching a 720p episode of True Detective for the first time since getting the upgrade. 800p was running at 12px, 720p at 8px so I noticed less artifacts at higher resolution. So nothing linked to my processor since I manually changed that when I had the i3.

And I just started messing around with decrease grid step, still running 120hz, and my system handles the grid step on "two with global refinement" as long as I don't go under the 12px default at 720p/1920x800 and not any lower than 16px at 1080p (maybe 14 since I didn't try that one but I don't can't even tell anything is different at that setting). "very minimal reduction" is a good assessement lol. So I guess motion vectors grid has more impact on how artifacts behave than decrease grid step.


----------



## Moragg

Here's an interesting thing I found: for anime, "by two with global refinement" has more artifacts than "by two with local refinement".

I haven't yet tried even lower settings to see if they help though. But this change helped a lot.


----------



## rainking

Man, I can't watch anything without SVPif I'm looking for a cinematic experience...but the seeing the artifacts, though unavoidable at this stage, is the only thing that needs to be eradicated lol. I notice all the latest films that use cameras with better framerates always show less artifacts and the smoothest action. There's still artifacts but it's less than the sub-par majority of other movies. Does modern TV refresh rate technology helped by hardware instead of software like SVP also show these artifacts? I haven't seen a tv with 120hz or more in a while...From the little I remember, there wasn't much artifacts but manufacturers probably lower the smoothness compared to SVP for the obvious reason...Render bugs to virtually nothing to avoid customer backlash and such.

What the hell is it going to take to make these a thing of the past ffs.

*This is really targeted to the content makers. I appreciate SVP for being free and from what I gather THE best solution for frame interpolation currently.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Hey guys, I've been using SVP for almost a year now. I've got some annoying bugs and crashes that are really starting to get on my nerves and I'm hoping you guys can help.

I get crashes if I seek too quickly using the arrow keys. If I space out my seeks then it doesn't usually happen though with the exception of clicking on the seek bar which can be a one click crash.
Now before you go saying to use the turn off on seek feature I'll let you know that I've tested every setting and although it DOES help it does not eliminate the problem. My current setting is "Turn off by 1 sec".
The entire video player may stop responding or the process may instantly terminate on seek. This happens with all types of files using any settings at every resolution.

My setup is MPC-BE 1.4.3.4593 with madVR (from Shark007.net), Reclock, and the latest Shark007 Advanced Codecs (4.8.0) on a 1440p 96Hz QNIX.

I would post the hidden settings in a spoiler but the buttons for that are hidden somewhere that I cannot find...


----------



## airisom2

I get those problems too, and there's pretty much no way to fix it since it's mainly occurring when ReClock, SVP, and madVR's exclusive mode are syncing with the video.

The best way to fix it is to pause the video, seek, and resume. I've never had any crashing doing it that way, and it's faster than doing the following alternate method.

If you don't want to do it that way (or you can't make the habit like me







), make sure to seek after ReClock, SVP, and madVR's exclusive mode are engaged. You'll have a couple seconds where you have normal video playback and SVP (video skip when engaged), ReClock (audio skip when engaged), and madVR's exclusive mode (screen flicker when engaged) aren't engaged yet. Do NOT seek during that time because there's a high chance you will freeze MPC-BE, especially if you have some macros to seek. Lowering the latency in ReClock settings help too, since it will allow it to engage faster than with a higher latency. Just don't set it too low, or you'll get some audio problems. I have mine at 75ms.


----------



## cookieboyeli

I had my Reclock at 100ms but yesterday I changed it to 50ms along with the SVP wait for Reclock setting and SVP delay setting so now everything initializes after 50ms.

I don't use madVR exclusive mode because I hate the massive seekbar and it just seems unnecessary. Are there any benefits of it?

Actually, I just tried exclusive mode and started getting 4 presentation glitches every second alone with some audio stuttering.


----------



## airisom2

Well, to quote madshi on the subject of FSE:
Quote:


> There are basically 3 different modes you can use. Each one has advantages and disadvantages:
> 
> (1) normal windowed mode
> 
> + works for both windowed and fullscreen rendering
> + no extra delay when switching to/from fullscreen
> - can sometimes show tearing (when Aero is off)
> - can sometimes result in jerky playback
> - can be slower, especially on old hardware
> 
> (2) overlay mode
> 
> + works for both windowed and fullscreen rendering
> + no tearing
> + usually smooth playback
> + fast
> - resizing playback window/size sometimes looks "odd" for a moment
> - only available on NVidia and Intel GPUs, not available on AMD
> 
> (3) fullscreen exclusive (FSE) mode
> 
> + no tearing
> + usually smooth playback
> + fast
> + reliable protection against framedrops if CPU gets very busy for a short period
> - only works for fullscreen rendering
> - switching from/to fullscreen takes a moment in which playback is stuck
> - media player GUI/OSD might not work (depends on media player, though)
> - when media player windows (file open, settings dialog etc) are shown, FSE mode must be left
> 
> Usually FSE mode is the most reliable mode for smooth playback without any frame drops. However, many people have a similar experience with Overlay mode, without the FSE drawbacks. Some people also have the same experience with Windowed mode. If Windowed mode works perfectly fine for you, then there's no need to use Overlay or FSE mode.


Then again, I'm thinking that if you have a decently powerful rig, the benefits of FSE mode and Overlay mode are null.

With that said, I'm going to change some settings in madVR and MPC-BE and see if they change anything for the better. I've been meaning to do it, but I've been in a "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" mentality regarding changing settings for a while now.

Disable FSE mode and present several frames in advance
Use the compact GUI preset on MPC-BE (view, presets, compact). FSE mode removed MPC-BE's OSD buttons, so with it disabled, I'll be able to use them, and it will fix the absence of minimize/maximize/exit buttons along with having a couple new features the OSD gives.
Change turn off on seek setting to "Don't turn off" Maybe that will reduce freezing when seeking since SVP won't turn off when seeking with that setting.
I'm hoping that there are no differences when it comes to dropped frames and whatnot because the SVP engagement lag from turn off on seek and the screen flicker from FSE mode are pretty aggravating.


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I get crashes if I seek too quickly using the arrow keys.


You can try DmitriRender.
It works fine with fast seeking forward-backward. And you no need a ReClock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I'm thinking that if you have a decently powerful rig, the benefits of FSE mode and Overlay mode are null.


For me FSE is one and only mode for multimonitor configuration. Overlay mode doesn't let correct frequences definition in this case.

Can you please tell me what is going on with FFShow project? Is it frozen?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> You can try DmitriRender.
> It works fine with fast seeking forward-backward. And you no need a ReClock.
> For me FSE is one and only mode for multimonitor configuration. Overlay mode doesn't let correct frequences definition in this case.
> 
> Can you please tell me what is going on with FFShow project? Is it frozen?


Thanks for the alternative, I was actually going to post on doom9 asking for one. Unfortunately I can't seem to get it to run. It's installed but the exe will not open, it just does nothing. And no I don't have a waste of money antivirus or firewall blocking it.


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Thanks for the alternative, I was actually going to post on doom9 asking for one. Unfortunately I can't seem to get it to run. It's installed but the exe will not open, it just does nothing. And no I don't have a waste of money antivirus or firewall blocking it.


You tryed MPC-BE or MPC-HC? It automatic installs only in MPC-HC.
If you want that it will work in MPC-BE you must write it manually in the external filters settings. Manual tell this.

Or you have broken install file? May be you will download it again? I have no problem with it, and i seem airisom2 has no problem too when he tryed it.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> You tryed MPC-BE or MPC-HC? It automatic installs only in MPC-HC.
> If you want that it will work in MPC-BE you must write it manually in the external filters settings. Manual tell this.
> 
> Or you have broken install file? May be you will download it again? I have no problem with it, and i seem airisom2 has no problem too when he tryed it.


Oh alright, it would be nice if it came with a README so I knew it needed to be added that way.

Now that I have it added to MPC-BE how do I use it? As far as I can tell it's added, it's the only external filter listed but it's not doing anything. GPU usage is barely 4% with a 480p video.


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Oh alright, it would be nice if it came with a README so I knew it needed to be added that way.
> 
> Now that I have it added to MPC-BE how do I use it? As far as I can tell it's added, it's the only external filter listed but it's not doing anything. GPU usage is barely 4% with a 480p video.


Ha-ha. Stupid developer









You have green triangle in the system tray when playing video?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> Ha-ha. Stupid developer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have green triangle in the system tray when playing video?


Yea I wanted to say that. And seriously charging money for it? Give me a break. At the current rate of development and with it's current "polish" it will be ready to be sold in 20 years. Comparing it to SVP though that still needs another 10 lol.

No green triangle, I'm not completly helpless you know, I looked for it. haha


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yea I wanted to say that. And seriously charging money for it? Give me a break. At the current rate of development and with it's current "polish" it will be ready to be sold in 20 years. Comparing it to SVP though that still needs another 10 lol.
> 
> No green triangle, I'm not completly helpless you know, I looked for it. haha


Sometimes it does









May be better if you will be trying it in the MPC-HC first?

It looks like you didn't correctly write filter.
Make sure that you use 32-bit filter on 32-bit player, or 64-bit filter on 64-bit player.
And set for filter "Prefer".


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> Sometimes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be better if you will be trying it in the MPC-HC first?
> 
> It looks like you didn't correctly write filter.
> Make sure that you use 32-bit filter on 32-bit player, or 64-bit filter on 64-bit player.
> And set for filter "Prefer".


Heh it turns out that I'm actually an idiot. I automatically clicked EXIT on the trial/buy popup because of how spamy it looked. All I needed to do was hit Trial.

At a first look it definitely has less artifacts than SVP (even after tons of tweaking) although I only tested a scene for 10 seconds just now. I wish it had a few more options though. I'm sure the DEV made some trade-offs quality for performance wise and I'd like to have control over those variables myself if it's possible. Are you in contact with the Dev at all?

EDIT: Ok after a little more testing it seems this still has artifacts with some text and lines but not nearly as frequent as svp, although they do seem to be larger and sharper when they occur. I'm going to need to watch a few movies on this before I make up my mind. And then there's the whole hassle of uninstalling and cleaning registry entries and reinstalling when the trial ends...


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Are you in contact with the Dev at all?
> 
> EDIT: Ok after a little more testing it seems this still has artifacts with some text and lines but not nearly as frequent as svp, although they do seem to be larger and sharper when they occur. I'm going to need to watch a few movies on this before I make up my mind. And then there's the whole hassle of uninstalling and cleaning registry entries and reinstalling when the trial ends...


No, i have no contact. He has only support e-mail.

Honored airisom2 says that SVP have less artifacts. And i agree with him.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wail*
> 
> No, i have no contact. He has only support e-mail.
> 
> Honored airisom2 says that SVP have less artifacts. And i agree with him.


Well after a full episode of One Piece I can say that Dmitri Render has visible artifacts on many motions and subtitles where SVP does not. However the overall smoothness of Dmitry Render is better. Maybe I should just upload some screeenshots...

This beginning sequence really trips up SVP but DR has almost no visible artifacting. I will upload some comparison screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## wail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Well after a full episode of One Piece I can say that Dmitri Render has visible artifacts on many motions and subtitles where SVP does not. However the overall smoothness of Dmitry Render is better. Maybe I should just upload some screeenshots...
> 
> This beginning sequence really trips up SVP but DR has almost no visible artifacting. I will upload some comparison screenshots tomorrow.


Yep. I agree. I said same words airisom2, but he didn't trust me. May be he uses non-standard SVP settings with more smoothness, but on default settings DmitriRender looks more smoothly.
I think DmitriRender doesn't tuned for anime.


----------



## DIYDeath

Just found this magic program. 76 fps, everything looks amazing. Anime doesnt look half bad but I've only tried brief clips of Attack on Titan which has a lot of fast movements so I didnt really see much artifacting. In any case this is freaking amazing especially for being free.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Just found this magic program. 76 fps, everything looks amazing. Anime doesnt look half bad but I've only tried brief clips of Attack on Titan which has a lot of fast movements so I didnt really see much artifacting. In any case this is freaking amazing especially for being free.


low frame rate (~20-30fps) media to ~60fps is really nice. I've been personally recommending this to every 144hz user i know though because it's much more powerful then


----------



## rainking

I honestly barely ever see artifacts in anime/animation compared to the artifacts in videos with real-life sets. Haven't tried a pixar film or 3d rendered film yet, though. SVP is one of the best technological things to happen to anime in all of its history, imo.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> low frame rate (~20-30fps) media to ~60fps is really nice. I've been personally recommending this to every 144hz user i know though because it's much more powerful then


Makes me wish I had a true 120hz tv (lol). Right now I'm using a samsung 3d plasma tv OC'd to 76hz @ 1440p.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Makes me wish I had a true 120hz tv (lol). Right now I'm using a samsung 3d plasma tv OC'd to 76hz @ 1440p.


That's still pretty good, although I'm sure there's some crap processing messing with the picture since it's a TV right?

I've watched hundreds of movies and TV shows (including anime) @ 96Hz 1440p with SVP. The blur is not fantastic, but the colors on my QNIX are more important. Now I just need a graphics card powerful enough to run madVR's NNEDI3...


----------



## lurker2501

My player always hangs on seek. It just stops responding. Using setup from advanced tutorial on the first page. How can I fix it?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> My player always hangs on seek. It just stops responding. Using setup from advanced tutorial on the first page. How can I fix it?


In the right click menu set "Turn off on seek" to 1 second. However, that won't "fix" it as more than one seek in quick succession will still freeze or crash the process. The only sure fire way to seek without crashes is to pause, seek, unpause. Once you get in the habit it's as if it's been patched.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Is this guide/program/links up to date?
Just asking dont bite me


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Is this guide/program/links up to date?
> Just asking dont bite me


Well yes, it is up to date, but I find it largely unnecessary.

If you get MPC-BE from Shark007.net it has madVR integrated and half the settings are done for you. You still need to set file associations, but that's about it. I personally upgrade to the latest DEV build, (which is currently 1.4.3.5557) and use this REG file to change the rest of the settings. Nothing fancy, just basic seekbar on a boarderless player. Doubleclick to full screen, click and hold to move, single click to pause play. That's all you need.

mpc-be-settings.zip 7k .zip file


You can also skip over the FFDshow, XYvsfilter, and codecs in one fell swoop with the Shark007 (Advanced) codecs. I've been using them for years and not once has any type of media failed to be recognized and play flawlessly. That's right. Not a single one.

All you need now is Reclock and some MS redists and the SVP core+hotfix.

Experiment with the settings in addition to reading the guide. Also, word of advice, keep artifact masking completely off. All artifacting can be quelled with the right settings (excluding text artifacting!) so masking it with blur is counterproductive. Good Luck!


----------



## rainking

I wouldn't say ALL...we just aren't there quite yet. The settings help but they have more to do with smoothness vs artifact balance.


----------



## huzzug

This may have been questioned, discussed and corrected, but i decided to ask anyways. I seem to get a slight hiccup every few seconds playing any videos. The problem seems to go away when i right click on screen to open menu list in mpc, but it literally blocks everything on screen. Any ideas what i could do to rectify ??


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> This may have been questioned, discussed and corrected, but i decided to ask anyways. I seem to get a slight hiccup every few seconds playing any videos. The problem seems to go away when i right click on screen to open menu list in mpc, but it literally blocks everything on screen. Any ideas what i could do to rectify ??


That's not supposed to happen. I have experienced this bug as well once with a strange format. I could not determine the exact cause or find any way of fixing or working around it. The media was 25fps interlaced or maybe 3:2 pulldown or something like that. I think 3:2 pulldown is impossible to playback smoothly. I really can't tell you, not my area of expertise.

Are you absolutely certain that having the right click menu open fixes it? Press ctrl J to see the stats and check if it's dropping frames or giving you presentation glitches. If it IS then it's probably solvable by a code change from SVP (but don't count on it because they update slower than molasses flowing uphill on a cold winters day).


----------



## airisom2

Disable crossfire if it's enabled.


----------



## huzzug

I don't have crossfire enabled as one of my cards are up for RMA. Also, i checked dropped frames and there are lots of frames being dropped with just 5 mins of an hd movie that i watched close to 300 frames as shown in OSD.


----------



## airisom2

Play with the exclusive mode and/or present several frames and advance settings in madVR. Some have fixed dropped frames by disabling exclusive mode.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> I don't have crossfire enabled as one of my cards are up for RMA. Also, i checked dropped frames and there are lots of frames being dropped with just 5 mins of an hd movie that i watched close to 300 frames as shown in OSD.


What's the CPU and GPU load like? Sometimes GPU acceleration is unchecked in the SVP menu and it all goes to CPU.


----------



## Vikeyev

I followed the guide in the OP and so far everything has worked flawlessly EXCEPT, my ninja turtles dvd's (original 80's series). The playback is extremely stuttery and the video will randomly go super speed and then freeze until the audio finally catches up. The only thing that works is disabling SVP sadly. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikeyev*
> 
> I followed the guide in the OP and so far everything has worked flawlessly EXCEPT, my ninja turtles dvd's (original 80's series). The playback is extremely stuttery and the video will randomly go super speed and then freeze until the audio finally catches up. The only thing that works is disabling SVP sadly. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


If you have time and disk space, make mkvs of them.
If they're not on dvd (already ripped) try re-encoding them into mkvs with Handbrake.
I had a similar problem with some of my old dvds and .avi files, Handbrake fixed them


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikeyev*
> 
> I followed the guide in the OP and so far everything has worked flawlessly EXCEPT, my ninja turtles dvd's (original 80's series). The playback is extremely stuttery and the video will randomly go super speed and then freeze until the audio finally catches up. The only thing that works is disabling SVP sadly. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I have experienced this before a long time ago, unfortunately I cannot remember exactly how I fixed it, only that the issue no longer exists for me. (It could just be that I gave up lol)

However I did discover on the Doom9 forums I could upgrade to a much improved version of Avisynth. It's the Unofficial Avisynth 2.6a5 MT by SET with a ton of bug fixes and optimizations. Before I upgraded I checked the Avisynth bundled with SVP and it's actually from 2008 lol. This edition is from September 28th 2013 (I think?). I just found out about this yesterday so I haven't had the chance to test anything else. Here's the thread. The post by "l33tmeatwad" has the updated Avisynth DLL integrated into the 2.6 MT installer which is what I'm using (it's complicated)... http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=148782&page=45 Here is the direct link to Mega with the same file in case you need to register to view or some crap like that. https://mega.co.nz/#!rdEUTQ5A!cw9ng-LXB1-tTgum_X01kr9dOWEdL9A2XZC8W3ahJqk

This fixed ALL the crashes. I could not make SVP crash no matter how hard I tried. I set it to disable on seek to off and seeked without pausing, holding my finger down and tapping forward and back. It would not crash. It's got some gnarly frame caching issue or something with turn off on seek disabled, but it doesn't crash. Also, it might be my imagination, but I'm pretty sure it's artifacting a lot less severely. This probably won't fix your issue, but it's something to try at least. It's a fantastic upgrade.


----------



## airisom2

Here are my observations with AviSynth 2.5.8, and AviSynth 2.6 alpha 5 with 2.6 MT .dll.
*
2.5.8-*
SVP's turn off on seek set to 1sec:

Prone to crashing if you seek while SVP is turned off in that 1sec. After it's turned on, crashing is much less frequent, but multiple seeking intervals and macros can still make it crash.

SVP's turn off on seek set to don't turn off:

It basically doesn't crash as long as you don't go super crazy on seeking, or you intentionally seek all over the place. After seeking is finished, you can get some scene flickering that goes away after a second or so.

SVP's turn off on seek set to turn off and on quickly:

Basically the same as don't turn off, but without the scene flickering.
*
2.6 alpha 5-*
_Note:_ Memory usage is much higher with this version of AviSynth than the older one (~900MB vs ~1.7GB on the particular file I'm using).

_Note 2:_ SVP syncing takes slightly longer than with 2.5.8

SVP's turn off on seek set to 1sec:
Same as 2.5.8, but the resolution of the subtitles lower, and slight artifacting periodically occurs after seeking is finished. Subs go back to normal and artifacting goes away after a second or so.

SVP's turn off on seek set to don't turn off:

Same as 2.5.8, but with the artifacting described above. No brief subtitle resolution reduction.

SVP's turn off on seek set to turn off and on quickly:

The same as 2.5.8.

So, with that said, I'm sticking with 2.5.8. Although there have been tons of optimization improvements and whatnot with 2.6a5 and 2.6MT, it seems to behave slightly worse than 2.5.8 overall with its application to SVP. Add in the fact that it takes slightly longer for SVP to sync, it uses more memory, and it has basically the same crashing frequency, it's kinda hard to recommend 2.6a5+2.6MT. I believe 2.6 crashed more often too. Then again, both of them crashed a number of times, so I'm not completely sure on that one.

One of the SVP developers said that they use a custom multithreaded version of 2.5.8 with some memory and speed optimizations. That would explain for the lower memory usage with 2.5.8, faster sync time, and possibly the artifacting after seeking and subtitle resolution problems. Either way, SVP is aware of newer releases of AviSynth, and if they're still sticking with 2.5.8 (well, their own custom version of it), then I don't see much of a point of going with an AviSynth version that isn't optimized for SVP, and my testing seems to agree too.

Anyway, I'm changing turn off on seek to turn off and on quickly. It seems like the best setting to use.

Edit: Oh, and about that exclusive mode test I said I was going to do, I did it, and exclusive mode resulted in less dropped frames overall compared to exclusive mode disabled. I'm keeping the theme preset at default because of that.


----------



## OnkelCannabia

I don't know if it has been asked before, but I couldn't find anything: Is there any way to remove the annoying overlay from SVP? I don't want it to tell me it is running at 60fps and that it doesn't interpolate during seeking every time I skip a few seconds of a scene. I do a lot of small skipping (~3 seconds) and this is annoying.

Also, any tips on tweaking the settings for better performance? My i5 2500k and GTX 780 seem to be struggling at 1080p, especially in 3D.


----------



## huzzug

You could try the key comb Ctrl + J. It removes the overlay from the screen if that is what you mean


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnkelCannabia*
> 
> I don't know if it has been asked before, but I couldn't find anything: Is there any way to remove the annoying overlay from SVP? I don't want it to tell me it is running at 60fps and that it doesn't interpolate during seeking every time I skip a few seconds of a scene. I do a lot of small skipping (~3 seconds) and this is annoying.
> 
> Also, any tips on tweaking the settings for better performance? My i5 2500k and GTX 780 seem to be struggling at 1080p, especially in 3D.


Right click the icon, settings and uncheck show OSD messages.









I recommend you lower the pixel setting to 24 and precision to two pixels. Also make sure OpenCL is checked as it may uncheck itself for various reasons like installing new video drivers or using a different profile.


----------



## OnkelCannabia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Right click the icon, settings and uncheck show OSD messages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend you lower the pixel setting to 24 and precision to two pixels. Also make sure OpenCL is checked as it may uncheck itself for various reasons like installing new video drivers or using a different profile.


Ah, I had the interface type on normal, that is why I couldn't find anything. I've gotten rid of the OSD messages, but I don't quite know what you mean about pixel setting and precision. Well, actually I have an idea, but I can't find anything relating to those settings, even in hidden settings. Where do I find the settings you are talking about?

And thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnkelCannabia*
> 
> Ah, I had the interface type on normal, that is why I couldn't find anything. I've gotten rid of the OSD messages, but I don't quite know what you mean about pixel setting and precision. Well, actually I have an idea, but I can't find anything relating to those settings, even in hidden settings. Where do I find the settings you are talking about?
> 
> And thanks for your help so far.


IIRC, it's in the profile settings.
Right click on SVP icon> Video profiles> pick a profile (probably [email protected])


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnkelCannabia*
> 
> Ah, I had the interface type on normal, that is why I couldn't find anything. I've gotten rid of the OSD messages, but I don't quite know what you mean about pixel setting and precision. Well, actually I have an idea, but I can't find anything relating to those settings, even in hidden settings. Where do I find the settings you are talking about?
> 
> And thanks for your help so far.


No problem.







Make sure it's set on expert, then double click the icon to get the profile settings window and you will be able to adjust various settings. I recommend keeping them the same for all profiles with the exception of motion vectors grid & motion vectors precision. Motion Vectors Grid should be changed to 24px if you're having performance issues or bad artifacting in anime and 16px otherwise. Also motion vectors precision should be set to half pixel with 16 (for best fluidity at risk of artifacts) and two pixels with 24px (slightly less smooth than half pixel with less risk of artifacts, one pixel setting is the worst of both worlds).

I should also note that the top two settings that look best for me are Uniform (max smoothness) and 23. Complicated. All the rest are on default and definately work best there.


----------



## jonny30bass

Wow! SVP does exactly what I was hoping for. It gets rid of judder. I am using SVP with 100Hz Lightboost, and it is simply amazing! Hardly any blur and judder for all of my videos.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Wow! SVP does exactly what I was hoping for. It gets rid of judder. I am using SVP with 100Hz Lightboost, and it is simply amazing! Hardly any blur and judder for all of my videos.


Try using 96Hz and Reclock so you don't get repeated frames (24 is a multiple of 96, most media is 23.976, reclock will correct the difference)

Does lightboost give a strobe effect like CRT's? Never had the pleasure of trying it...

Also you'll want to use MPC-BE (since the brains and innovation of the MPC-HC devs forked over to it) with madVR renderer. This will spoil your eyes in ways you haven't even imagined.









You can get that at Shark007.net on the tools page.


----------



## NeoReaper

Followed the basic guide here and for some reason the XYSubFilters won't appear in the external part but It does not seem to do anything that affects what I am using on mpc-hc so far.


----------



## Black5Lion

Is SVP ever going to support x265 HEVC?
I'm asking because many anime fansub groups are starting to use it.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I believe HEVC support is limited by the video decoder, not SVP, and as far as I'm aware, LAV Video supports HEVC. You can browse through the thread linked below for some more info. A good bit of testing has been done with HEVC and SVP with different players in this thread, so it should be a good resource for you:

http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1843


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Is SVP ever going to support x265 HEVC?
> I'm asking because many anime fansub groups are starting to use it.


Probably not. SVP was (foolishly) made to work with FFDShow. The devs barely update it once a year so there is no chance it will be adapted to anything else. SVP is basically guaranteed to age into oblivion as it stands now.

Our only hope is for something like http://www.dmitrirender.ru/ to be made. Except for free, with options and with much higher quality output.


----------



## airisom2

HEVC confirmed working for me:


Video used:

Big Buck Bunny 360p.

http://www.elecard.com/en/download/videos.html

You have to use LAV Video, though. FFDShow Video decoder doesn't support HEVC, and MPC defaults to its own video decoder to handle HEVC if FFDShow Video Decoder is used.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> HEVC confirmed working for me:
> 
> 
> Video used:
> 
> Big Buck Bunny 360p.
> 
> http://www.elecard.com/en/download/videos.html
> 
> You have to use LAV Video, though. FFDShow Video decoder doesn't support HEVC, and MPC defaults to its own video decoder to handle HEVC if FFDShow Video Decoder is used.


Are you saying you're able to use SVP with that? I thought SVP "hooked" into ffdshow to do it's processing.

If I can use LAV instead of ffdshow that's fantastic. I've been trying to get away from it since the project is dead.

Guaranteed too good to be true though.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Are you saying you're able to use SVP with that? I thought SVP "hooked" into ffdshow to do it's processing.
> 
> If I can use LAV instead of ffdshow that's fantastic. I've been trying to get away from it since the project is dead.
> 
> Guaranteed too good to be true though.


Well, it can't be too good to be true if it works, right? Try it out yourself. The only FFDShow component that SVP needs is the raw video filter, which in and of itself is NOT a decoder. It's basically being used to send the raw video frames to SVP to be interpolated. I guess it'd go something like this:

Media Player (MPC-BE)-> Video Renderer (madVR)/Audio Renderer (ReClock, or your output device)-> Audio/Video Decoder (LAV/FFDShow Audio/Video Decoders)-> Postprocessing filter (FFDShow Raw Video) + AviSynth-> SVP-> Displayed video.

This is copied from the About section of FFDShow:
Quote:


> Can act as generic postprocessing filter for *processing the raw ouput of other decoders*.


FFDSshow Raw Video Filter is basically at the end of the food chain, and it sends all of the decoded and rendered frames through SVP. The end result is what you see playing.

Sorry cookiebeyoli, but SVP isn't going to go the way of the dodo quite yet


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, it can't be too good to be true if it works, right? Try it out yourself. The only FFDShow component that SVP needs is the raw video filter, which in and of itself is NOT a decoder. It's basically being used to send the raw video frames to SVP to be interpolated. I guess it'd go something like this:
> 
> Media Player (MPC-BE)-> Video Renderer (madVR)/Audio Renderer (ReClock, or your output device)-> Audio/Video Decoder (LAV/FFDShow Audio/Video Decoders)-> Postprocessing filter (FFDShow Raw Video) + AviSynth-> SVP-> Displayed video.
> 
> This is copied from the About section of FFDShow:
> FFDSshow Raw Video Filter is basically at the end of the food chain, and it sends all of the decoded and rendered frames through SVP. The end result is what you see playing.
> 
> Sorry cookiebeyoli, but SVP isn't going to go the way of the dodo quite yet


I knew I'd end up eating those words! I must admit though that I don't know as much as some people (you) when it comes to configuring these things. My specialty lies in other areas. I use Shark007 codecs as a "set and forget" solution. So far it's worked out better than any edition of K-lite, CCCP, or ffdshow tryouts and is beating the snot out of installing random single codecs or players with built in decoding like VLC and a few others. I firmly believe it's superior in every way since it's basically a combination of everything you need with a handy GUI.

Also, it's not that I want SVP to die, I'm just underwhelmed by it's current state. It's basically like the devs abandoned their own baby. So a good solution for it is to either be improved, or be overtaken by something else and die.







(Terrible if you use the baby analogy...)

So basically, I like what you're saying, how do I do it?


----------



## Black5Lion

Mine's always been using LAV Video Decoder, but it doesn't work with HEVC.
It just says "waiting for ffdshow video".


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> So basically, I like what you're saying, how do I do it?


Well, I installed Shark007, and man, this software is super cluttered (well the Standard codes are a bit easier on the eyes). The big thing that turns me off about S007 is that it's made for Windows Media Player, and it installs stuff you don't need (mainly x64 codecs). But anyway, it installs all of the filters to Program Files (x86), Shark007, filters. So, you can basically add the filters you need manually from MPC-HC/BE's external Filters page, which, in the end, is basically the same thing that other codec compilations do (CCCP/KCP, and to an extent, K-Lite), but better.

I guess you can check out Kawaii Codec Pack, as it does basically 90% of what my full guide does in much less time, it's more automated than Shark007, and it only installs what you need. I did a little guide on the first post if you'd like to refer to that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Mine's always been using LAV Video Decoder, but it doesn't work with HEVC.
> It just says "waiting for ffdshow video".


Are your external filters set to prefer, and are you running as admin? If you have FFDShow Video Decoder added on your list, remove it. Make sure your filters are up to date (I think HEVC was implemented recently), that you're not using the LAV filters integrated in MPC, and that you're using the LAV filters you added in your external filters page.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Try using 96Hz and Reclock so you don't get repeated frames (24 is a multiple of 96, most media is 23.976, reclock will correct the difference)
> 
> Does lightboost give a strobe effect like CRT's? Never had the pleasure of trying it...
> 
> Also you'll want to use MPC-BE (since the brains and innovation of the MPC-HC devs forked over to it) with madVR renderer. This will spoil your eyes in ways you haven't even imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get that at Shark007.net on the tools page.


Got a new monitor. Now I'm using KCP with MPC-BE and SVP. It works great. I'm using 120 Hz ULMB mode with SVP now and it is stunning.


----------



## Moragg

SVP is not the last thing in the chain.

The video gets decoded, passed to SVP which interpolates, then madvr (o.e. renderer) to upscale and then subtitles put on top. The codec makes no difference whatsoever.

The only part of ffdshow required to work SVP is the Raw Video Filter, in which only Avisynth should be enabled. Otherwise use LAV, VSFilter, madvr - I believe ffdshow should only be used to enable Avisynth for motion interpolation and nothing more.

Note: I recall running into problems earlier with 4:4:4 content, though enabling lots of colourspaces fixed this.


----------



## airisom2

1.8 is up for MPC-BE's new 1.4.3 stable version. It's about time they organized the options more logically, not that I'm complaining or anything







I added some more info in various sections, so check the changelog for those respective changes.


----------



## cookieboyeli

1.8 What? sorry


----------



## blaze0079

Is there a reason the settings to adjust video color in nvidia control panel doesn't work with this setup?


----------



## airisom2

Well, as an AMD user, I'm not the best person to answer your question, but FFDShow Raw Video has a Picture Properties section to adjust color as well as madVR which has a color and gamma section under devices.


----------



## blaze0079

ill play around with ffdshow when i have time, i wanted to see if i could get dynamic contrast enhancement to work when i enable it in the nvidia control panel because when i enable it with windows media player it fix the problem i have where dark scenes are too dark when watching movies on my TV via hdmi. it fix the problem automatically without me having to change any settings for every movie.

problem fixed


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> 1.8 is up for MPC-BE's new 1.4.3 stable version. It's about time they organized the options more logically, not that I'm complaining or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more info in various sections, so check the changelog for those respective changes.


Great work on the guide. I really like SVP so far. I've been using it for about a week or so. I don't like some of the artifacts in the videos (still getting used to that), but I think the trade-off for the smoothness is still worth it.

Question : can you play unzipped .rar files with MPC-BE? It doesn't seem like you can, unless there's an option to allow it that I've missed? I've been using MPC-HC for quite a while up until a week or so ago when I followed this guide. I liked that I can play certain media files in the newer versions of MPC-HC without having to unzip them all the time. It saves a bit of time and HDD space.

Oh, one more question - I have a Plasma TV (2013 Panasonic model) and if I hooked up a media PC to that, would I get the same results with SVP?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Great work on the guide. I really like SVP so far. I've been using it for about a week or so. I don't like some of the artifacts in the videos (still getting used to that), but I think the trade-off for the smoothness is still worth it.
> 
> Question : can you play unzipped .rar files with MPC-BE? It doesn't seem like you can, unless there's an option to allow it that I've missed? I've been using MPC-HC for quite a while up until a week or so ago when I followed this guide. I liked that I can play certain media files in the newer versions of MPC-HC without having to unzip them all the time. It saves a bit of time and HDD space.
> 
> Oh, one more question - I have a Plasma TV (2013 Panasonic model) and if I hooked up a media PC to that, would I get the same results with SVP?


Well, BE doesn't have integrated support to play videos from archives yet (I think only subtitles are able to be read from archives on BE), but you can download and install RARFileSource (and C++ red. if needed), and add it to the external filters list, making sure to *not* set it to prefer. If you do, you'll get a couple windows pop up from RARFileSource saying that it can't read the rar marker and that there aren't any files in the archive when you're playing regular uncompressed, non-archived videos. Leave it on set merit.

The downside is that it doesn't work with compressed videos in my testing. It works on uncompressed videos and uncompressed videos split into parts. For example, when I added a file to the archice, I had to set the compression to store on WinRAR's compression method.

You'll get the same results on your TV as you would on your monitor. If you have some interpolation feature in your TV, you can use it alongside SVP.

EDIT: You can still use MPC-HC if you want to. The steps should be pretty similar to MPC-BE when getting everything set up.


----------



## airisom2

Advanced v2.0 is up. I added PotPlayer, and re-added MPC-HC to give you guys some more variety. I also threw in an optional step to allow files to be played from archives. Thank @Ice009 for giving me a reason to overhaul, haha









PotPlayer supports both compressed and uncompressed .rar archives, but it extracts the files within before playing. If there are multiple files in a compressed archive, then it will extract the next file in the list and play. There is no option to seek if you're playing a file that's split into parts. With RARFileSource added in external filters, it supports seeking on uncompressed files split into parts, but there is still no seeking on compressed archives split into parts. RARFileSource also allows the file to be streamed within the archive instead of it being extracted like PotPlayer does when it opens compressed archives.

MPC-HC only supports uncompressed archives when RAR source filter is enabled, and allows the option to seek when playing a file split into parts.

MPC-BE is the same as MPC-HC with RARFileSource installed.

So basically, PotPlayer: uncompressed and compressed supported. MPC-HC/BE: only uncompressed supported.


----------



## Ice009

Thanks a lot for doing this, Airisom2. Awesome work on this guide!

What is considered the better player between MPC-HC AND MPC-BE? Also, what is the reason for them branching off and making MPC-BE? It's probably been mentioned earlier in the thread, but I haven't read through it all yet. Still planning to read through the whole thread when I can get to it.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Thanks a lot for doing this, Airisom2. Awesome work on this guide!
> 
> What is considered the better player between MPC-HC AND MPC-BE? Also, what is the reason for them branching off and making MPC-BE? It's probably been mentioned earlier in the thread, but I haven't read through it all yet. Still planning to read through the whole thread when I can get to it.


No problem









Well, I guess it would be MPC-BE, but for most intents and purposes, both players do the job perfectly fine. The main reason why I changed MPC-HC to MPC-BE earlier in the guide was because it was more aesthetically pleasing. The windows classic look of MPC-HC always got on my nerves. Bring in MPC-BE, which offers basically the same functionality of MPC-HC and looks better, and I was sold.

Now, as far as a documented reason why MPC-BE was developed, I have no idea. Seeing as MPC-HC is open source, I guess someone also got tired of looking at the blandness of MPC-HC and changed it, haha.

To rant off a bit, although I made the guide to include other players, I still prefer to use MPC-BE, and to a lesser extent, MPC-HC. Those two players are just very bare and extremely open and friendly to external filters, unlike the majority of other players out there (I'm looking at you, J.River). They don't have a ton of functionality, and they give me what I need without giving me too much of what I don't. They also cover nitpicks that I have with other players. BE/HC also makes adding external filters and setting up things much easier and faster than PotPlayer, for instance. Since I'm usually installing different versions of things, sometimes reinstalling everything for those times when I somehow corrupt something, the ability to quickly get things set up is important to me, and MPC-BE/HC does that very well.

As far as my opinion of PotPlayer goes, I like it, but I won't use it as my daily driver. Fitting it into the guide was a nice trip through nostalgia lane since I was a big fan of KMPlayer (what PotPlayer is based off of) a long time ago. For what I use my player for, PotPlayer has too much of what I don't need, and it takes more time to get everything set up. I'm pretty frugal, generally speaking, so having feature-rich things that I won't use tend to turn me off. Therefore, the Spartan layout of MPC-HC/BE will always win me over in the end.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Actually it's because the DEV's had a bit of a falling out and the "brains" of the bunch decided to fork and make MPC-BE. So MPC-HC does not have nearly as many new features in the works vs MPC-BE. I got this information from Shark007 (from shark007.net) which he knows as he is in touch with the devs or something. He recommends MPC-BE btw.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Actually it's because the DEV's had a bit of a falling out and the "brains" of the bunch decided to fork and make MPC-BE. So MPC-HC does not have nearly as many new features in the works vs MPC-BE. I got this information from Shark007 (from shark007.net) which he knows as he is in touch with the devs or something. He recommends MPC-BE btw.


Thing is, I really don't see what more one could want from MPC (either version). HC is very stable, UI very usable and option-rich...

Perhaps the only thing I really would like to see is to juggle filters so this is how processing occurs:

Splitter (LAV)

Typesetting (xy-subfilter)

Interpolation (SVP)

Upscaling (madvr)

Subs (xy-subfilter)

As opposed to what currently happens:

Splitter (LAV)

Interpolation (SVP)

Upscaling (madvr)

Subs & Typesetting (xy-subfilter)

This would stop typesets being horribly jumpy on panning scenes, and fix the issue of line art completely failing when rendered after upscaling.


----------



## Ovrclck

I followed the advanced guide to a T. Everything is working, very smooth! I thought my 240hz tv was amazing, not even close to this setup.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Thing is, I really don't see what more one could want from MPC (either version). HC is very stable, UI very usable and option-rich...
> Perhaps the only thing I _really _would like to see is to juggle filters so this is how processing occurs:
> 
> Splitter (LAV)
> Typesetting (xy-subfilter)
> Interpolation (SVP)
> Upscaling (madvr)
> Subs (xy-subfilter)
> 
> As opposed to what currently happens:
> Splitter (LAV)
> Interpolation (SVP)
> Upscaling (madvr)
> Subs & Typesetting (xy-subfilter)
> 
> This would stop typesets being horribly jumpy on panning scenes, and fix the issue of line art completely failing when rendered after upscaling.


Would that get rid of the artifacts on subtitles though? I don't see why SVP has to process that since it's essentially an overlay.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Would that get rid of the artifacts on subtitles though? I don't see why SVP has to process that since it's essentially an overlay.


It wouldn't make a difference for static typesetting (since no movement) but it would remove the (very real) issue of the moving typeset being 24fps and the video being a smooth 60fps - the difference makes the typeset look so very jerky and horrible.

Normal subs would be post-scaling as they, as you say, do not want to be interpolated as they are just an overlay and not part of the scene (expect in the occasional occurrence of fansubbers having a bit of fun).


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I followed the advanced guide to a T. Everything is working, very smooth! I thought my 240hz tv was amazing, not even close to this setup.


Are you using this setup on your 240Hz TV? What type of TV is it?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Are you using this setup on your 240Hz TV? What type of TV is it?


No, just on my Qnix clocked at 110hz.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> No, just on my Qnix clocked at 110hz.


Ahh OK, cool. I'm using it on my monitor too, but mine's 60hz, so it's probably much better on your monitor.

I want to try it on my Plasma TV, but I just haven't gotten around to building a media PC yet. I've been looking to build one for months, but I've gotten a little lazy and can't seem to pick out a PC Case for it. I got all the components to build one, just need to get a Case. Unfortunately I can't seem to decide on a Case. It always seems to be the hardest component for me to pick out.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> No, just on my Qnix clocked at 110hz.


You may do better @96fps - an integer scaling is always best (and I imagine a power of two even better).


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> You may do better @96fps - an integer scaling is always best (and I imagine a power of two even better).


Oh yeah, that's right. I forgot about that.







Will test tonight.


----------



## NeoReaper

Hey guys, I set this up on my Dell laptop in sig (Yes I know its not exactly recommended for this) but does anyone know how I can tune it down without completely losing any effects from doing this? (I get the CPU has hit 99% usage message often with the audio then slowly racing ahead)


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Hey guys, I set this up on my Dell laptop in sig (Yes I know its not exactly recommended for this) but does anyone know how I can tune it down without completely losing any effects from doing this? (I get the CPU has hit 99% usage message often with the audio then slowly racing ahead)


If HD4000 can make use of GPU-Acceleration/OpenCL, make sure you select it in SVP's context menu in the taskbar.

Don't use madVR as your renderer and use something else. You can give EVR a try and see if that lowers your CPU usage enough. If not, then:

Reset your profiles to default by right clicking the SVP icon in the taskbar, video profiles, reset to default.

Then, play an array of files of resolutions representing each profile and fine tune them for each resolution. Refer to the "Tweaking SVP" section in the advanced guide for reference.

Have fraps (or equivalent) up and running so you can monitor the framerate. Make sure that it doesn't vary a lot and that it is almost always displaying a framerate that matches your refresh rate or whatever framerate you chose if you changed the target framerate in that particular SVP profile .


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Hey guys, I set this up on my Dell laptop in sig (Yes I know its not exactly recommended for this) but does anyone know how I can tune it down without completely losing any effects from doing this? (I get the CPU has hit 99% usage message often with the audio then slowly racing ahead)




Try these settings. If it's still too much you can try setting Shader to the next one down and Uniform to Adaptive or lower. Possibly px to 32 instead of 24 but it may get a bit choppy. If it still doesn't run... you're outta luck!


----------



## Black5Lion

Is there a way to get SVP running on 64bit Avisynth/MPC-BE?
I've been missing around with StaxRip, and I need 64bit Avisynth for that. Apparently I can't have both 32bit and 64bit Avisynth at once, so yeah.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Is there a way to get SVP running on 64bit Avisynth/MPC-BE?
> I've been missing around with StaxRip, and I need 64bit Avisynth for that. Apparently I can't have both 32bit and 64bit Avisynth at once, so yeah.


I highly doubt it. SVP is a 32 bit program, although it's not entirely out of the question that it will be rewritten/ported to 64 bit. At least MPC-BE and madVR are both 64 bit compatible. Only 64 bit SVP and a decent 64 bit edition of an avisynth like program are needed to switch over at this point. Cross your fingers it happens before 2020... Or right and Reclock. But that will never happen. The devs are useless. Maybe Reclock won't be necessary with G-sync/Freesync/Adaptive Sync though.


----------



## Moragg

http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2478

SVP dev says we may see 64bit version "later this year". Reclock though is adamantly against it







which is a shame as that's the only part of my pipeline that won't be 64-bit.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2478
> 
> SVP dev says we may see 64bit version "later this year". Reclock though is adamantly against it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is a shame as that's the only part of my pipeline that won't be 64-bit.


Oh that's good. I didn't know that could be coming so soon! Go SVP!









As for Reckock, they support bloatware programs and regularly update their program to make sure they stay compatible. Yet there are a lot of bugs and issues especially with limitations above 60Hz and menu selection that they don't acknowledge. We should have a little brigade on their forum requesting 64 bit. Maybe it will knock some sense into them.

Anyone know any alternatives?


----------



## Black5Lion

I'm sorry to ask, but why is ReClock necessary?
I've been using SVP without ReClock, and it seemed to work fine.
I'm not using SVP anymore, because I'm doing a bit of encoding so no CPU power to spare.


----------



## airisom2

Here's a post I made a while back explaining it:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> As for ReClock, it's required if you want to get rid of the frame drops that occur after the frames are added. So, if you have a 23.976fps file, SVP will add 2x extra frames, which equates to 59.94fps after adding in the original framerate ((23.976 x 2) + 23.976= 59.94 or 23.976 x 2.5= 59.94) The file is being played on a 60Hz monitor. What this means is you will get frame drops becasue the frame rate is not 60fps.
> 
> Here is a little text dump from the previous video I watched:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Frame size and frame rate: 1280x720 pixels, 23.976 fps
> 
> Detected screen parameters
> Screen size and refresh rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 120 Hz
> 
> Video smoothing info
> Smooth factor: 5:1
> Resulting video frame rate: 119.88 fps
> After ReClock: 120 fps (ReClock icon must be green)
> 
> In my case, SVP is adding 4 times the amount of frames to the video, which results in a total 119.88fps (when adding in the original framerate of 23.976). If I didn't use ReClock, I'd get frame drops/repeats.
> 
> To show this information, right click SVP Manager Icon, Information, Additional Information.


So, for SVP use, it is used to basically get rid of frame drops and repeats from the framerate not matching the refresh rate. Here's what mine looks like if I don't use ReClock:

Code:



Code:


Last processed file parameters:
Frame size and frame rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 23.976 fps

Detected screen parameters
Screen size and refresh rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 144.059 Hz

Video smoothing info
Smooth factor: 6:1
Resulting video frame rate:143.856 fps
Repeat 1 frame every 4.9 sec

And after using Reclock:

Code:



Code:


Last processed file parameters:
Frame size and frame rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 23.976 fps

Detected screen parameters
Screen size and refresh rate: 1920x1080 pixels,144.059 Hz

Video smoothing info
Smooth factor: 6:1
Resulting video frame rate: 143.856 fps
After ReClock:144.059 fps (ReClock icon must be green)

Read the "Read Me First!" file (program files, reclock) for more information on the general aspects of ReClock.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Here's a post I made a while back explaining it:
> So, for SVP use, it is used to basically get rid of frame drops and repeats from the framerate not matching the refresh rate. Here's what mine looks like if I don't use ReClock:
> 
> *snip*
> Read the "Read Me First!" file (program files, reclock) for more information on the general aspects of ReClock.


Cool!
Thanks for the explanation. Although I admit I don't fully understand it yet. I'll go read the file and see


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe

Thank you very much for your guide!

I got two questions regarding tweaking SVP:
Are you sure search radius small and fast is better then just small? I don't know what's going on under the hood but the "fast" part of it sounds like a difference in quality only.

What are the settings would you recommend for lightsaber combat scenes? They tend to produce the most artifacts for me.

Thanks in advance!

Spock


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpoCk0nd0pe*
> 
> Thank you very much for your guide!
> 
> I got two questions regarding tweaking SVP:
> Are you sure search radius small and fast is better then just small? I don't know what's going on under the hood but the "fast" part of it sounds like a difference in quality only.


Small and fast removes the most artifacts in particular scenes that have repeating elements. Picture a vertically panning scene of a building, where the windows/levels are the same and the camera vertically moves up/down on it. Those are the artifacts that a small search radius can reduce. Now, as far as what small and fast means, I'm not too sure, but it seemed to remove most of the artifacts in the aforementioned scenarios.
Quote:


> What are the settings would you recommend for lightsaber combat scenes? They tend to produce the most artifacts for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Spock


Try messing with the motion vector grid settings. The large ones should ignore interpolating the fast light saber movements and other small elements in the video, but instead the larger things like scene panning.


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe

Thank you for your response.

I did some further reading today, as far as I understand from their Website (http://www.svp-team.com/wiki/SVProfile) small and fast uses an easier but less accurate mathematical search solution. From what I understand, the artifacts come from false positives too far away, so theoretically this really is a performance option. Maybe you get less artifacts because the fast algorithm finds nothing at all, but I dunno if that is desirable.

From some testing, I also like weak artifact masking. It seems to produce better overall quality with slightly higher smoothness then reducing the vectors in the first place. But I'm not too good at this, I think I start seeing placebos when testing options for too long. It is probably really hard to see differences in smoothness/motion accuracy without direct comparisons. A 4 way video comparison would really help, but my knowledge of video editing is next to 0 (and some detail would be lost to youtube compression) :/

One thing I definitely saw was artifacts with the complex shader. At the moment, I'm testing 14 px average 1, max grid step setting with average search radius and weak artifacts masking.

[edit]In this scene small and fast produces more artifacts for me then just small:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvnwLLXHabg

2:07 to 2:12 is a good scene to test the imho most noticeable artifacts. 14 px; to smallest (imho better then by two with global refinement); small; and artifacts masking weak works best there for me.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Hey guys looks like SVP isn't dead after all!







I just got this in my inbox:
Quote:


> Hello SVP Forum Memeber!
> 
> During the last several years, we have been continuously improving hardware requirements, image quality and overall usability.
> Nowadays more than 50000 people all over the world use SVP on a regular basis.
> 
> Unfortunately, at some point it became very clear that we can't move forward anymore without dropping existing SVP Manager UI.
> You could also notice that it's been over a year w/o updates since SVP 3.1.6 was released.
> 
> The reason is SVP 3 was developed using an ancient Delphi 7 and now it is just a huge bunch of obsolete code no one can dig into.
> To breathe new life into SVP we really need to rewrite it from scratch using modern software tools and development patterns.
> 
> Now we need your support for developing all-new next generation - SVP 4.
> 
> We started a campaign on Indiegogo, please find it there:
> http://igg.me/at/svp4


SVP is being rewritten!








I use SVP nearly every day. I've used it 1000+ hours. I'm giving $100. I hope they can make it!


----------



## airisom2

Yeah, I got the email too. The page is pretty weird, though. It looks like it was rushed.

The funding method they chose was fixed funding, so if they don't raise at least $7,000, all money will be refunded. On the other hand, the To Do list outlines what they would like to do if they raise enough funds...that sounds kinda backwards to me. It shouldn't take much to integrate SVPlight into SVP core (same goes for SVPTube), and they were planning on doing a 64bit version anyway. I'm guessing that the outlined features are going to be included regardless, but they had to make it look more like an incentive to get more money raised which is understandable.

Despite these quirks, there is no denying what a great piece of software SVP is. They deserve at least $100 from me for how much it has changed how I watch videos.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Yea I must agree. It is a bit of a stretch, but I'm guessing some of the devs probably just don't have the time to burn, so a little cash will make it much easier. At least that's my guess.
They'll probably add more to the page if backers slow down or they aren't on target. Or maybe they wanted to start ASAP and are already planning to add more info later.

I want this to succeed so bad that I'm finally putting video games and parts up on ebay and ocn. (not both at once!) Need some cash to donate!


----------



## Black5Lion

Any hope this rewriting will somehow make it viable to port it to Linux?
I have alternatives to almost everything I use aside from SVP on Ubuntu.

Is there any chance they could get it running without AviSynth so it would work on Linux?
Regardless, I'll have to check this campaign









Edit: They mention "VLC Media Player plugin", this is getting very very exciting!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Any hope this rewriting will somehow make it viable to port it to Linux?
> I have alternatives to almost everything I use aside from SVP on Ubuntu.
> 
> Is there any chance they could get it running without AviSynth so it would work on Linux?
> Regardless, I'll have to check this campaign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: They mention "VLC Media Player plugin", this is getting very very exciting!


Yes and I'm not even entirely sure a rewrite will require AVISynth. ALthough I know next to nothing about how it actually works. Arisiom2 is the one to ask about that.

As for Linux support, you should contact them and ask that it be introduced as a stretch goal. Perhaps $10000? I have no idea how much work that would take. The "team" is only a few people so they may not have the Linux experience required to even imagine making it for Linux.

As for VLC, yes it's excellent that it's cross platform, but doesn't it have this hideous gray haze on it? Play a video on that and then on madvr MPC-BE/HC and you will see what I mean. The quality is abominable!







Or at least it was 3 years ago when I last checked on it.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yes and I'm not even entirely sure a rewrite will require AVISynth. ALthough I know next to nothing about how it actually works. Arisiom2 is the one to ask about that.
> 
> As for Linux support, you should contact them and ask that it be introduced as a stretch goal. Perhaps $10000? I have no idea how much work that would take. The "team" is only a few people so they may not have the Linux experience required to even imagine making it for Linux.
> 
> As for VLC, yes it's excellent that it's cross platform, but doesn't it have this hideous gray haze on it? Play a video on that and then on madvr MPC-BE/HC and you will see what I mean. The quality is abominable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least it was 3 years ago when I last checked on it.


I'll try shooting them an email and see how it goes








Yeah the quality is not as good as MPC, and the UI hurts my eyes but it's better than nothing.
It's not like the MPC-BE guys will port it over to Linux, even if they do we'll still need LAV/MadVR/ReClock/etc. to make Linux versions too. For now I'll just stick with VLC (hopefully+SVP) on Linux.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Arisiom2 is the one to ask about that.


Hey, I don't know anything







I kinda wish I donated $99 so that I don't have to be a co-author, but the deal has already been done.

The way I see it is that Avisynth is the main reason why SVP isn't updated anymore, aside from how SVP is coded. If it weren't for Avisynth's limitations, we could see 10bit interpolation and more support on closed-source media players (VLC). As we have seen with Dmitrirender, we don't need Avisynth for frame interpolation. So, if they rewrite the code, we can very well see Avisynth no longer becoming a necessity and therefore a better platform to work off of. As far as Linux support goes, who knows? Maybe I'll catch wind of something if this thing actually goes through.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Arisiom2 is the one to ask about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I don't know anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda wish I donated $99 so that I don't have to be a co-author, but the deal has already been done.
> 
> The way I see it is that Avisynth is the main reason why SVP isn't updated anymore, aside from how SVP is coded. If it weren't for Avisynth's limitations, we could see 10bit interpolation and more support on closed-source media players (VLC). As we have seen with Dmitrirender, we don't need Avisynth for frame interpolation. So, if they rewrite the code, we can very well see Avisynth no longer becoming a necessity and therefore a better platform to work off of. As far as Linux support goes, who knows? Maybe I'll catch wind of something if this thing actually goes through.
Click to expand...

I understand wanting Anonymity, but don't you want some alpha releases to "test" ahead of time too?
No Avisynth? Sick! I really hope they can ditch Avisynth. Nobody can carry the weight of developing a version for too long until they abandon it. Just look at the amount of forks!
EDIT: Could not stop myself.


----------



## Black5Lion

Those are good things I read









X99 in ITX, Ubuntu phones, Kingdom Hearts III, and now (possibly) SVP on Linux. What a year!


----------



## Ice009

Hi Airisom2,

I just saw that you updated the guide with the new version of MPC-BE. I just wanted to ask, do you stll add Xysubfilter to the external filters list?

I also wanted to ask - Is 'Smooth motion' from madVR options always supposed to be on when watching all videos? Every time that I press control + J is shows that it's on no matter what file I play.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Hi Airisom2,
> 
> I just saw that you updated the guide with the new version of MPC-BE. I just wanted to ask, do you stll add Xysubfilter to the external filters list?
> 
> I also wanted to ask - Is 'Smooth motion' from madVR options always supposed to be on when watching all videos? Every time that I press control + J is shows that it's on no matter what file I play.


I do believe the question about madVR smooth motion was asked in the doom9 forum thread, and confirmed that you should keep it on always even with SVP.

I don't think you need to do anything with external filters to get Xysubfilter, but I run Shark007 codec pack form shark007.net so I don't know for sure. (Install and NEVER, EVER worry about codecs again! Every file of every type will play without fail. I really mean 100%! It's objectively superior to ffdshow, cccp, k-lite, or separate codecs/filters.)


----------



## Black5Lion

Got a response from SVP support concerning "VLC Plugin/Linux Support".
They said it was a possibility, and would be good in terms of money








However they're focusing on the Manager UI first.
So yeah I'm pretty hopeful


----------



## Moragg

64-bit support is worth some $$, but I'm mainly interested in new algos. If they could come up with an interpolation algo specifically tailored to anime I'd throw money at them.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Hi Airisom2,
> 
> I just saw that you updated the guide with the new version of MPC-BE. I just wanted to ask, do you stll add Xysubfilter to the external filters list?
> 
> I also wanted to ask - Is 'Smooth motion' from madVR options always supposed to be on when watching all videos? Every time that I press control + J is shows that it's on no matter what file I play.


You don't need to add XY to your external list anymore. It now works like madVR and ReClock, so all you have to do is register the filter and select it from the drop-down list.

If you have the Smooth Motion box ticked in madVR settings, and you have the radio button set to always, then smooth motion will be enabled for all files you play. Because smooth motion is not frame interpolation, it is able to be used alongside SVP for more smoothness, and as said in the guide, it's mainly for those wonky encoded videos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> 64-bit support is worth some $$, but I'm mainly interested in new algos. If they could come up with an interpolation algo specifically tailored to anime I'd throw money at them.


That, 10bit support, and a typesetting that doesn't rely on the source framerate. That'd be awesome


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> 64-bit support is worth some $$, but I'm mainly interested in new algos. If they could come up with an interpolation algo specifically tailored to anime I'd throw money at them.
> 
> 
> 
> That, 10bit support, and a typesetting that doesn't rely on the source framerate. That'd be awesome
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. I could definitely get behind those.

As for the TS - there are animation tags, but for whatever reason TSers prefer frame-by-frame so it doesn't happen







. But to get this working we'd need madshi on board, at which point I'd prefer to pay him to incorporate interpolation natively into madvr.

Oh, and get the ReClock devs to get on board with x64 already


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> 64-bit support is worth some $$, but I'm mainly interested in new algos. If they could come up with an interpolation algo specifically tailored to anime I'd throw money at them.
> 
> 
> 
> That, 10bit support, and a typesetting that doesn't rely on the source framerate. That'd be awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah. I could definitely get behind those.
> 
> As for the TS - there are animation tags, but for whatever reason TSers prefer frame-by-frame so it doesn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But to get this working we'd need madshi on board, at which point I'd prefer to pay him to incorporate interpolation natively into madvr.
> 
> Oh, and get the ReClock devs to get on board with x64 already
Click to expand...

Yea I was thinking that myself! I was actually day dreaming that we could pay madshi to contract for samsung and put his renderer in their tv sets too.









Does this mean that text won't be processed by it and get melting crayon artifacts all the time? (Surely they could add a melting crayon detector lol)

And Reclock x64? Devs have stated numerous times that they "don't need" or want 64 bit support and that t's never going to happen. Well screw them and their ancient reclock. Do you know of any GOOD dev that dismisses issues like that? I don't. THey also support bloatware like cyberdvd and powerdvd. THe last YEAR of updates was exclusively to support that garbage. What a shame.

We need a new reclock, one that works with freesync and g-sync so the screen can be adjusted and the source closer to reality.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli* 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> 64-bit support is worth some $$, but I'm mainly interested in new algos. If they could come up with an interpolation algo specifically tailored to anime I'd throw money at them.
> 
> 
> 
> That, 10bit support, and a typesetting that doesn't rely on the source framerate. That'd be awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah. I could definitely get behind those.
> 
> As for the TS - there are animation tags, but for whatever reason TSers prefer frame-by-frame so it doesn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But to get this working we'd need madshi on board, at which point I'd prefer to pay him to incorporate interpolation natively into madvr.
> 
> Oh, and get the ReClock devs to get on board with x64 already
Click to expand...







> Yea I was thinking that myself! I was actually day dreaming that we could pay madshi to contract for samsung and put his renderer in their tv sets too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that text won't be processed by it and get melting crayon artifacts all the time? (Surely they could add a melting crayon detector lol)
> 
> And Reclock x64? Devs have stated numerous times that they "don't need" or want 64 bit support and that t's never going to happen. Well screw them and their ancient reclock. Do you know of any GOOD dev that dismisses issues like that? I don't. THey also support bloatware like cyberdvd and powerdvd. THe last YEAR of updates was exclusively to support that garbage. What a shame.
> 
> We need a new reclock, one that works with freesync and g-sync so the screen can be adjusted and the source closer to reality.


Yeah, shouldn't be hard to detect frame-by-frame TS and do it before subs, interpolate, and then do static TS + normal subs at the very end.

x64 wasn't important before, but with x64 HEVC decoders being more efficient and videos increasing in size it brings substantial benefits. Reclock can get on board or die quite frankly; I doubt I'd miss it too much.


----------



## airisom2

Hmmm, 27% funds acquired in one day with 59 days left...at this rate they should be able to incorporate whatever we want haha. The future is looking good for SVP as it stands now.


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Here's a post I made a while back explaining it:
> So, for SVP use, it is used to basically get rid of frame drops and repeats from the framerate not matching the refresh rate. Here's what mine looks like if I don't use ReClock:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Last processed file parameters:
> Frame size and frame rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 23.976 fps
> 
> Detected screen parameters
> Screen size and refresh rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 144.059 Hz
> 
> Video smoothing info
> Smooth factor: 6:1
> Resulting video frame rate:143.856 fps
> Repeat 1 frame every 4.9 sec
> 
> And after using Reclock:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Last processed file parameters:
> Frame size and frame rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 23.976 fps
> 
> Detected screen parameters
> Screen size and refresh rate: 1920x1080 pixels,144.059 Hz
> 
> Video smoothing info
> Smooth factor: 6:1
> Resulting video frame rate: 143.856 fps
> After ReClock:144.059 fps (ReClock icon must be green)
> 
> Read the "Read Me First!" file (program files, reclock) for more information on the general aspects of ReClock.


Very informative post!

Since I'm getting 122Hz on my Seiki UHD (a few Hz over 120 to negate blanking), how would I get ReClock to appear green in my case? It's always yellow whenever I'm watching something.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Here's a post I made a while back explaining it:
> So, for SVP use, it is used to basically get rid of frame drops and repeats from the framerate not matching the refresh rate. Here's what mine looks like if I don't use ReClock:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Last processed file parameters:
> Frame size and frame rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 23.976 fps
> 
> Detected screen parameters
> Screen size and refresh rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 144.059 Hz
> 
> Video smoothing info
> Smooth factor: 6:1
> Resulting video frame rate:143.856 fps
> Repeat 1 frame every 4.9 sec
> 
> And after using Reclock:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Last processed file parameters:
> Frame size and frame rate: 1920x1080 pixels, 23.976 fps
> 
> Detected screen parameters
> Screen size and refresh rate: 1920x1080 pixels,144.059 Hz
> 
> Video smoothing info
> Smooth factor: 6:1
> Resulting video frame rate: 143.856 fps
> After ReClock:144.059 fps (ReClock icon must be green)
> 
> Read the "Read Me First!" file (program files, reclock) for more information on the general aspects of ReClock.
> 
> 
> 
> Very informative post!
> 
> Since I'm getting 122Hz on my Seiki UHD (a few Hz over 120 to negate blanking), how would I get ReClock to appear green in my case? It's always yellow whenever I'm watching something.
Click to expand...

Well it should work on 122Hz, it works on my 96Hz 1440p. But then again it might not work because you're not close enough to a multiple of 24.







This would be a limitation with any program that did what reclock did.


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Well it should work on 122Hz, it works on my 96Hz 1440p. But then again it might not work because you're not close enough to a multiple of 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a limitation with any program that did what reclock did.


Okay, I see what you're saying







.

Well, I plan on donating to the cause in the next few weeks so hopefully the SVP team will have a x64 ReClock alternative when all is said and done







.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Well it should work on 122Hz, it works on my 96Hz 1440p. But then again it might not work because you're not close enough to a multiple of 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a limitation with any program that did what reclock did.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I see what you're saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well, I plan on donating to the cause in the next few weeks so hopefully the SVP team will have a x64 ReClock alternative when all is said and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Well not if a lot of people don't request it. I'd start a thread in their forum and ask that something be done to replace the aging reclock ifthey exceed their goal (which I'm pretty sure they will blow past). At $1400 a day they could end up with $68000! But remember this is the first boom in funding because people are just discovering it. in another day or 2 it will slow down a lot, possibly 1/4 or 1/5 the speed. If it gets close to $7000 people will speed up, and when it gets into the last 1 or 2 weeks donations will speed up. It's still too early to make a real guess, but I think they will exceed $16000.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Well it should work on 122Hz, it works on my 96Hz 1440p. But then again it might not work because you're not close enough to a multiple of 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a limitation with any program that did what reclock did.


How close does one need to be? 120 is a multiple of 24.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Well it should work on 122Hz, it works on my 96Hz 1440p. But then again it might not work because you're not close enough to a multiple of 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a limitation with any program that did what reclock did.
> 
> 
> 
> How close does one need to be? 120 is a multiple of 24.
Click to expand...

That I can't tell you. You'll have to determine through testing. Thankfully changing you refreshrate is easy on Nvidia (you _do_ use Nvidia _right?_).
First start at 120Hz to confirm that this is indeed the problem. If it's green, then that's the problem. Then work up from there, increasing by .5 until either the flicker stops or reclock stops working (you will have to restart your video between every refreshrate change. If you're lucky, the flicker will stop before reclock does.


----------



## airisom2

When the ReClock icon is yellow, it can't find a speed adaption to set because the framerate isn't a multiple of the refresh rate. There isn't much you an do unless the panel can overclock to 144Hz, or you can get 120Hz to work without having the blanking problem you're experiencing. The upside is that you're not really going to notice a difference between having ReClock synced or not as you're only going to skip a frame out of 122 every two seconds or so.


----------



## Moragg

53% now - they are really barrelling towards their goal. Can't wait to see what stretch goals they come up with - I'm going to suggest a few myself


----------



## rainking

I just realized they were updating everything via indiegogo, so late to the party. 79% already, future looks promising. Will this effectively eradicate artifacts? That's all I want lol but don't know if that's feasible at the moment.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> I just realized they were updating everything via indiegogo, so late to the party. 79% already, future looks promising. Will this effectively eradicate artifacts? That's all I want lol but don't know if that's feasible at the moment.


Not 100% but I do believe this rewrite will almost entirely destroy them! With the amount of money they'll get it's likely everybodies dreams are going to come true sooner or later. I can't want to see where we'll be in a year's time!








This fund raising is going much faster than I anticipated! I thought it would take 5 days at least to reach 100% (predicted at 6 hours) looks like we'll be done in 3!


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> When the ReClock icon is yellow, it can't find a speed adaption to set because the framerate isn't a multiple of the refresh rate. There isn't much you an do unless the panel can overclock to 144Hz, or you can get 120Hz to work without having the blanking problem you're experiencing. The upside is that you're not really going to notice a difference between having ReClock synced or not as you're only going to skip a frame out of 122 every two seconds or so.


Okay, so it isn't too bad I guess.

Wow, their 7k goal is getting met much faster than I anticipated. They'll reach their goal before I can contribute when I get paid in two weeks







.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> I just realized they were updating everything via indiegogo, so late to the party. 79% already, future looks promising. Will this effectively eradicate artifacts? That's all I want lol but don't know if that's feasible at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Not 100% but I do believe this rewrite will almost entirely destroy them! With the amount of money they'll get it's likely everybodies dreams are going to come true sooner or later. I can't want to see where we'll be in a year's time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fund raising is going much faster than I anticipated! I thought it would take 5 days at least to reach 100% (predicted at 6 hours) looks like we'll be done in 3!
Click to expand...

They don't say anything about changing the algorithms so it's unlikely this will make any difference to the amount of artifacts. That said they do aim to improve performance considerably, and that additional performance can go towards better settings you otherwise couldn't use.

Edit: at 93% now. This is insane. Hopefully they can (more than) double their target and make it even better.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Well the devs did specifically state multiple times that they would like to but "first things first" so they aren't making any promises of things that are too far down the road.
New algos was asked about too, they said after they get the new UI and everything else going that's definitely on the table as that's a big one.

You can ask them directly in their forums, from what I've seen they don't mind questions, suggestions or criticisms at all and will answer you pretty quickly. Nice people I must say.


----------



## cookieboyeli

We've done it! http://igg.me/at/svp4
$7771 raised by 500 people in >4 days!








Now we have about 56 1/2 days to see how much they can get. This is gonna be good.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> We've done it! http://igg.me/at/svp4
> $7771 raised by 500 people in >4 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have about 56 1/2 days to see how much they can get. This is gonna be good.


Some solid, achievable stretch goals would help keep the momentum going. The current update explains what they'll do with the money so far with some ETAs but nothing new.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> We've done it! http://igg.me/at/svp4
> 
> $7771 raised by 500 people in >4 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have about 56 1/2 days to see how much they can get. This is gonna be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Some solid, achievable stretch goals would help keep the momentum going. The current update explains what they'll do with the money so far with some ETAs but nothing new.
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking, but since they've been saying "no, not yet" to everything to be on the safe side or possibly because they don't play it for 4.0.0 but later (so they can't say yes?!?) IDK but they need to make it a lot more clear.


----------



## Cyro999

Popping up an update prompt to version 4.0 and then leading to main site with just a bit of text asking for people to pay for them to make v4.0 was not a very nice thing to do.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Popping up an update prompt to version 4.0 and then leading to main site with just a bit of text asking for people to pay for them to make v4.0 was not a very nice thing to do.


Yea they said on the forums that that was actually an accident and that it will stop in a few days. I got so hyped too...
Oh well, they've just announced that 3.1.7 will be coming "very soon" with a 40% speed increase in FRC (frame rate conversion?) due to library updates.
I'm guessing within 1-2 weeks we can finally get our grubby mitts on a new version!


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Popping up an update prompt to version 4.0 and then leading to main site with just a bit of text asking for people to pay for them to make v4.0 was not a very nice thing to do.


This.

It would of been more honest if the updater said "You want to make SVP 4.0 a reality? Here's how:" and then provide the link.


----------



## rainking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Well the devs did specifically state multiple times that they would like to but "first things first" so they aren't making any promises of things that are too far down the road.
> New algos was asked about too, they said after they get the new UI and everything else going that's definitely on the table as that's a big one.
> 
> You can ask them directly in their forums, from what I've seen they don't mind questions, suggestions :thumbr criticisms at all and will answer you pretty quickly. Nice people I must say.


That's good to know. As long as it's something they plan to do, that's all I can ask.


----------



## Moragg

Here's something to get prematurely excited about: just found madshi in the SVP forums.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Here's something to get prematurely excited about: just found madshi in the SVP forums.


Oh hel yes!!!!








Go madshi!







(is this a runescape party hat?!)


----------



## Xyberiz

Hello guys, I've been having some problems using SVP on Pot Player.
The ffdshow filter just doesn't show in the registered filters list, due to which I've been unable to enjoy the awesomeness SVP brings.








Can Anybody help?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyberiz*
> 
> Hello guys, I've been having some problems using SVP on Pot Player.
> The ffdshow filter just doesn't show in the registered filters list, due to which I've been unable to enjoy the awesomeness SVP brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Anybody help?


I guess you can try reintstalling ffdshow first. If you still can't get ffdshow to register, navigate to its installation directory (program files x86, ffdshow) via the add external filter button, and click ffdshow.ax. Afterwards, remove the ones you don't use, and set the remaining filters to prefer.


----------



## MaXimus666

SVP 3.1.7 Released:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/smoothvideo_project_%28svp%29.html


----------



## Xyberiz

I've aldready done that. I tried to manually locate the ffdshow.ax, but when i clicked on it, nothing happened!
I also installed and re-installed both pot player and SVP.
Still nothing.


----------



## Xyberiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I guess you can try reintstalling ffdshow first. If you still can't get ffdshow to register, navigate to its installation directory (program files x86, ffdshow) via the add external filter button, and click ffdshow.ax. Afterwards, remove the ones you don't use, and set the remaining filters to prefer.


I've aldready done that.
I tried to manuaaly locate the ffdshow.ax file, but pot player still does not register it. When i click it, nothing happens.
I've also installed both pot player and SVP and re-installed both of them, but still, nothing!


----------



## Xyberiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> SVP 3.1.7 Released:
> 
> Full Package which includes SVP Manager and core plugins, Avisynth, ffdShow, madVR, VCRedist, ReClock, MPC-HC video player (32-bit), SVPtube :
> 
> http://www.svp-team.com/files/SVP_3.1.7.exe
> 
> Core which only includes SVP, rest of the components must be downloaded manually (for advanced users who want to update individual components manually)"
> 
> http://www.svp-team.com/files/SVP_3.1.7_Core.exe


I did downloaded the Full svp package.


----------



## airisom2

Hmmm...weird. Run as administrator?


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> SVP 3.1.7 Released:
> 
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/smoothvideo_project_%28svp%29.html


Nice. I'm definitely seeing an improvement in performance with this new version.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> SVP 3.1.7 Released:
> 
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/smoothvideo_project_%28svp%29.html
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I'm definitely seeing an improvement in performance with this new version.
Click to expand...

Did you compare to the old version or just install quickly without thinking like I did?








Gotta *sniffle* UNINSTALL to check the old version...


----------



## Moragg

It's now compatible with Avisynth+ for those who want to give that a go.

Edit: ignore that, see http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2610


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> It's now compatible with Avisynth+ for those who want to give that a go.
> 
> Edit: ignore that, see http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2610


I was wondering about that.

It doesn't exactly clear things up though... I asked Chainik to clarify in the simplest way possible so there could be no misunderstanding.


----------



## fragamemnon

I decided installing and configuring SVP today.
Thank you for the effort to put up a very decent guide.









However, I have an issue that I'll be able to investigate in ~2hrs - I can't get smooth playback out of my videos - as soon as I play something with PotPlayer, SVP Manager shows an 'Error preparing smooth playback'.
I followed the manual installation of all with advanced configuration, and supposedly it all went well. I've also played a bit with the settings, but to no avail. Are there any common known issues, or should I prepare for in-depth troubleshooting?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I decided installing and configuring SVP today.
> Thank you for the effort to put up a very decent guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have an issue that I'll be able to investigate in ~2hrs - I can't get smooth playback out of my videos - as soon as I play something with PotPlayer, SVP Manager shows an 'Error preparing smooth playback'.
> I followed the manual installation of all with advanced configuration, and supposedly it all went well. I've also played a bit with the settings, but to no avail. Are there any common known issues, or should I prepare for in-depth troubleshooting?


Is this issue specifically limited to potplayer?


----------



## fragamemnon

I haven't actually tried anything else - working through TeamViewer is enough of a PITA by itself.

I generally use Splash for watching my videos, I don't think I can get them working together.


----------



## airisom2

I've been using AviSynth 2.6MT by sET, and I really don't see much of a difference between it and the old 2.5.8 one besides more RAM usage. Even cpu usage is the same for me. Same goes for 3.1.7 vs 3.1.6. I don't see much of a difference, and the artifacts artifact in the usual areas.

The weird thing is that ever since I changed my motherboard, I don't crash when seeking anymore. I can go crazy now, and it seeks fine. It might lag behind a bit, but it eventually goes to where I click or where my macros make it go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I decided installing and configuring SVP today.
> Thank you for the effort to put up a very decent guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have an issue that I'll be able to investigate in ~2hrs - I can't get smooth playback out of my videos - as soon as I play something with PotPlayer, SVP Manager shows an 'Error preparing smooth playback'.
> I followed the manual installation of all with advanced configuration, and supposedly it all went well. I've also played a bit with the settings, but to no avail. Are there any common known issues, or should I prepare for in-depth troubleshooting?


Check and see if AviSynth is installed, and run PP and SVP as admin. I think I had some problems getting SVP to work right on w8 because of that.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> Nice. I'm definitely seeing an improvement in performance with this new version.


I didn't to be honest, seems no different to me than 3.1.6 with an upgraded number to make the people who donated happy.

What kind of a performance increase did you notice? are you sure it's not placebo effect?


----------



## fragamemnon

Ah, that might be it! I've set SVP to run as admin, however I didn't run PPlayer with privileges.

I just read the SVP log, nothing error-related apart from noting in in the Performance section.

Let's see..

E: Nope. Still can't get it to work.

*Edit2: *SOLVED** Apparently, upon installation, SVP did not replace the avisynth.dll located in \Windows\SysWOW64\ ...
It is related to Windows 8, I suppose. You might want to reflect it in the OP, in case UAC is not disabled (since I choose not to).








SysWOW64 is for x64, while system32 should be the correct path for x86 installations.


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Did you compare to the old version or just install quickly without thinking like I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta *sniffle* UNINSTALL to check the old version...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> I didn't to be honest, seems no different to me than 3.1.6 with an upgraded number to make the people who donated happy.
> 
> What kind of a performance increase did you notice? are you sure it's not placebo effect?


I was running a couple of 1080p trailers from YouTube on v 3.1.6 (at 122 Hz) and sometimes the CPU usage would cause SVP to not perform optimally. This was with much lower settings than default.

I then wanted to test the new version of SVP so I installed it and my settings were reset in the process. I went to the settings to lower them for performance when I decided to change just one setting a notch lower (motion vectors grid down to 16 px Average 0) and then test for performance. I observations were that they have improved the GPU acceleration side of things a good deal as my GPU usage jumped from ~20% to ~45-50% and conversely my CPU usage went down from peak ~90-100% to ~40%. I could do testing with screen shots upon request.


----------



## NeoReaper

I can't get the guide in the first post to work on Windows 10 at all, none of the filters show up in MPC-HC. I tried both the windows 7 guide and 8/8.1.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Did you compare to the old version or just install quickly without thinking like I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta *sniffle* UNINSTALL to check the old version...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> I didn't to be honest, seems no different to me than 3.1.6 with an upgraded number to make the people who donated happy.
> 
> What kind of a performance increase did you notice? are you sure it's not placebo effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was running a couple of 1080p trailers from YouTube on v 3.1.6 (at 122 Hz) and sometimes the CPU usage would cause SVP to not perform optimally. This was with much lower settings than default.
> 
> I then wanted to test the new version of SVP so I installed it and my settings were reset in the process. I went to the settings to lower them for performance when I decided to change just one setting a notch lower (motion vectors grid down to 16 px Average 0) and then test for performance. I observations were that they have improved the GPU acceleration side of things a good deal as my GPU usage jumped from ~20% to ~45-50% and conversely my CPU usage went down from peak ~90-100% to ~40%. I could do testing with screen shots upon request.
Click to expand...

I'd pay to see those screenshots. I'm getting no difference here and I want to see someone happy with the new version.

Me:


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I'd pay to see those screenshots. I'm getting no difference here and I want to see someone happy with the new version.


Did you put avisynth.dll in SysWOW64?


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I'd pay to see those screenshots. I'm getting no difference here and I want to see someone happy with the new version.
> 
> Me:


I can't compare to the previous version because the install package has become impossible to find overnight but I can show you some performance graphs (the first is SVP via CPU and the second is SVP via CPU & GPU):


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I'd pay to see those screenshots. I'm getting no difference here and I want to see someone happy with the new version.
> 
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't compare to the previous version because the install package has become impossible to find overnight but I can show you some performance graphs (the first is SVP via CPU and the second is SVP via CPU & GPU):
Click to expand...

Really? I thought they had an old build page for testing purposes...
But I predicted this.








Here you go! Complete with official hotfix!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.mediafire.com/download/cb2l071z4rwboj3/SVP_3.1.6+HOTFIX.exe


It's a self extracting 7z file.

EDIT: Tixati master race!
MPC-BE too


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Really? I thought they had an old build page for testing purposes...
> But I predicted this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! Complete with official hotfix!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/cb2l071z4rwboj3/SVP_3.1.6+HOTFIX.exe
> 
> 
> It's a self extracting 7z file.
> 
> EDIT: Tixati master race!
> MPC-BE too


I just did a quick comparison and wow, the performance increase is *dramatically* more than I previously thought. The following tests were run using the same settings:

SVP 3.1.6 CPU-Only Rendering (I messed up on the print screen but you can still see the results):



SVP 3.1.7 CPU-Only Rendering:



SVP 3.1.6 CPU and GPU (OpenCL) Rendering:



SPV 3.1.7 CPU and GPU (OpenCL) Rendering:


----------



## cookieboyeli

Wow, this makes me want to do some tests of my own.
What I'm REALLY interested in, is GPU usage! What's the difference for you?
I'm going to check mine right now.

EDIT: I can't run the older version for some reason. SetMT mode error on line 4 or something like that.







Stupid crap always does this...


----------



## Ice009

Do you have to use Avisynth version 2.5.8 with the new SVP?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Do you have to use Avisynth version 2.5.8 with the new SVP?


I have no bloody idea. The whole Avisynth thing is so confusing to me, and chainik is not helping whatsoever in making it clear.
If you're just talking about a basic, "just getting it to work" setup, then yes, use the Avisynth on their download page, whatever avisynth that may be.


----------



## FLaguy954

These are going to be my last tests but there is hardly any GPU load when OpenCL is used but it still makes a huge difference in rendering speed for both versions:

CPU and GPU 3.1.6



CPU and GPU 3.1.7



CPU only 3.1.6



CPU only 3.1.7


----------



## cookieboyeli

You have something seriously messed up there.
GPU usage should be above 70% with the acceleration on, and about what you're seeing with it off.

By the looks of it you don't keep a clean system though, so it could be any number of things.
I would personally reinstall Windows if it was as cluttered as yours.
But that is a hassle for someone minimilistic like me, so it would probably take much longer for you. And WIndows 10 is coming in a month anyways.
So what you really should do is uninstall all codecs, media players, SVP, madvr, drivers, EVERYTHING in the chain.
And install http://shark007.net/win7codecs.html coedcs (these are objectively better than k-lite, ffdshow, etc and can be configured, for WIndows 7, 8.1 & 10), then get MPC-BE from http://shark007.net/tools.html which has madvr already integrated. Go into the Shark007 options and select FFDSHOW for everything.
Next get Reclock 1.8.8.5 and finally go to SVP's download page and get SVP Core edition 3.1.7 along with Avisynth 2.5.8.

Configure the SVP settings to these:


Also, when uninstalling drivers, clean with DDU for Nvidia, AMD and Intel even if they are not currently installed. Then get the latest AMD Drivers; 15.7.
I'd bet you $50 that you get significantly higher GPU usage and performance from that.









EDIT: Rewrote in actual English


----------



## FLaguy954

@ cookieboyeli:

Do I need the standard or advanced codecs?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> @ cookieboyeli:
> 
> Do I need the standard or advanced codecs?


So sorry for the late response! I've been playing BF4 (WIthout crashing!! Nvidia fixed their mess!)
You need these as I linked before.







Don't let the name fool you, they're for WIndows 7,8 and 10 TP. http://shark007.net/win7codecs.html I know the design and UI are absolutely horrible, shark007 has no idea how to design, but he is a codec genius. I have literally not had a single file not play in the 4 years I've been using his codecs. NOT. EVEN. ONE.


----------



## airisom2

I'm not sure how shark007 is objectively better than ffdshow if ffdshow is one of the codecs it uses. I prefer even K-Lite to shark007 due to the fact that it's more coherent and direct as to what you're actually installing. I still hold KCP as my favorite as it only installs what's needed, and it has an extremely easy installation process.

Most of the stuff in shark007 isn't even needed. I mean (not in this order), the video render renders the video (madVR). The video decoder decodes the video for madVR to render (LAV Video). Audio decoders decode the audio stream to a waveform that your sound system can play (LAV Audio/FFDShow Audio). Then, you have raw video filters like FFDShow's raw video filter that acts as the middle man between the decoder and the render to do some additional processing to the raw frames (i.e. SVP interpolation). Throw in a subtitle renderer for subs and a media player to tie everything together, and that's that.

I guess what I'm trying to say is shark007 attempts to be a proxy to what you can more easily configure, and there are other codec compilations that do a better job being a proxy than shark007 (KCP).

Anyway, since when did shark007 start putting offers in their setup package? I don't remember seeing that last time I played with it.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I'm not sure how shark007 is objectively better than ffdshow if ffdshow is one of the codecs it uses. I prefer even K-Lite to shark007 due to the fact that it's more coherent and direct as to what you're actually installing. I still hold KCP as my favorite as it only installs what's needed, and it has an extremely easy installation process.
> 
> Most of the stuff in shark007 isn't even needed. I mean (not in this order), the video render renders the video (madVR). The video decoder decodes the video for madVR to render (LAV Video). Audio decoders decode the audio stream to a waveform that your sound system can play (LAV Audio/FFDShow Audio). Then, you have raw video filters like FFDShow's raw video filter that acts as the middle man between the decoder and the render to do some additional processing to the raw frames (i.e. SVP interpolation). Throw in a subtitle renderer for subs and a media player to tie everything together, and that's that.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is shark007 attempts to be a proxy to what you can more easily configure, and there are other codec compilations that do a better job being a proxy than shark007 (KCP).
> 
> Anyway, since when did shark007 start putting offers in their setup package? I don't remember seeing that last time I played with it.


Shark 007, install it and have your system infected with malware immediately! Please people stay away from that junk!


----------



## Moragg

If you want a package installer get KCP Black Edition.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I'm not sure how shark007 is objectively better than ffdshow if ffdshow is one of the codecs it uses. I prefer even K-Lite to shark007 due to the fact that it's more coherent and direct as to what you're actually installing. I still hold KCP as my favorite as it only installs what's needed, and it has an extremely easy installation process.
> 
> Most of the stuff in shark007 isn't even needed. I mean (not in this order), the video render renders the video (madVR). The video decoder decodes the video for madVR to render (LAV Video). Audio decoders decode the audio stream to a waveform that your sound system can play (LAV Audio/FFDShow Audio). Then, you have raw video filters like FFDShow's raw video filter that acts as the middle man between the decoder and the render to do some additional processing to the raw frames (i.e. SVP interpolation). Throw in a subtitle renderer for subs and a media player to tie everything together, and that's that.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is shark007 attempts to be a proxy to what you can more easily configure, and there are other codec compilations that do a better job being a proxy than shark007 (KCP).
> 
> Anyway, since when did shark007 start putting offers in their setup package? I don't remember seeing that last time I played with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shark 007, install it and have your system infected with malware immediately! Please people stay away from that junk!
Click to expand...

SOrry about that, I should have mentioned that is a problem, but the only way he can stay afloat. I was infected once because of a bad ad provider. ALl you need to do is Extract the real exe from the one you download. Just use 7-zip.

As for it being objectively better, Shark007 has this on his page:
Quote:


> The following quotations are from a person with vast multimedia experience.
> 
> "I'd suspect that if I put it to the test I'd find that K-Lite, for example, had done more damage (as measured by crash reports) than some notable percentage of actual outright malware."
> 
> "At one point 7 of the top 10 crashes in multimedia on Windows lead squarely to problems induced by K-Lite."
> 
> "...the fact remains that they (K-Lite) have been one of the most toxic projects ever released for Windows in any form."
> 
> The above quotations encapsulate what prompted me to produce my own codec packs.


ANd he also says that other packages install unneeded things, while his covers every possible scenario but the way these can be turned on or off is much safer than other like K-Lite.

Then there's this:
Quote:


> Things the Shark pack does that other packs cannot do . . .
> 
> 1. Full color thumbnails including FLV's and 10bit MKV's.
> (also allows users to select at what point by percentage to grab the thumbnail)
> 2. Enable the Preview Pane for ALL newly enabled filetypes such as MKV and FLV.
> 3. Explorer properties are displayed for non native filetypes such as MKV and FLV
> 4. Updated often - and has update notification builtin
> 5. Allow use of the PowerDVD decoders for 32bit LiveTV in Media Center.
> 6. Support playback of MKV files on Extenders and on the Xbox One.
> 7. Support use of the LAV filters with the Play To function for MKV files.
> 8. Support playback of MOD audio files and M4A files containing ALAC
> 9. Supports playlist creation for use in Media Center
> 10. Allow users to Enable/Disable codecs installed on their system
> 11. Functionality such as Win7DSFilterTweaker builtin.
> 12. Support 'Add to Windows Media Player List' using rightclick on all files such as MKV.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> As for it being objectively better, Shark007 has this on his page:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The following quotations are from *a person* with vast multimedia experience. *Just one person? Why not a large sample of people?*
> 
> "*I'd suspect* that if I put it to the test I'd find that K-Lite, for example, had done more damage (as measured by crash reports) than some notable percentage of actual outright malware." *Not conclusive evidence.*
> 
> "*At one point* 7 of the top 10 crashes in multimedia on Windows lead squarely to problems induced by K-Lite." *Too many variables at play. This could be referencing an older version of K-Lite, and K-Lite has been updated a lot since that "one point." And even then, that's ONE point, not two, three five, etc.*
> 
> "...the fact remains that they (K-Lite) have been one of the most toxic projects ever released for Windows in any form." *Proof?*
> 
> The above quotations encapsulate what prompted me to produce my own codec packs. *Cool. I find it odd, however, that the problems of just one person compelled shark007 to make his own codec pack. Could that one person be shark007, by any chance? If so, then that'd tie everything together.*
> 
> 
> 
> ANd he also says that other packages install unneeded things, while his covers every possible scenario but the way these can be turned on or off is much safer than other like K-Lite.
Click to expand...

K-Lite only installs what you select from the setup process. Seriously, go through K-Lite's setup process. It's logically organized, very clean, and you are able to easily configure what you want installed. Also, why do you think shark007 only references K-Lite? That is his competition. In order to persuade potential users of his software, he has to give them an incentive to not use his competitor's software by shining them in a bad light. Honestly, I believe that shark007 and K-Lite's positions should be reversed when it comes to these quotes due to how cluttered and complicated the configuration window is and because of the ads that could potentially install junk on your system.
Quote:


> Then there's this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Things the Shark pack does that other packs cannot do . . .
> 
> 1. Full color thumbnails including FLV's and 10bit MKV's. *Unnecessary. Other media players' thumbnails are fine as they are.*
> (also allows users to select at what point by percentage to grab the thumbnail)
> 2. Enable the Preview Pane for ALL newly enabled filetypes such as MKV and FLV. *Unnecessary*
> 3. Explorer properties are displayed for non native filetypes such as MKV and FLV *Cool, but unnecessary as shift+f10 while playing the video provides more important information*
> 4. Updated often - and has update notification builtin *Cool, why wouldn't it be updated often?*
> 5. Allow use of the PowerDVD decoders for 32bit LiveTV in Media Center. *Media Center? There are other more viable alternatives like XBMC/Kodi.*
> 6. Support playback of MKV files on Extenders and on the Xbox One. *Unnecessary.*
> 7. Support use of the LAV filters with the Play To function for MKV files. *As do all other major codec compilations*
> 8. Support playback of MOD audio files and M4A files containing ALAC *As do all other major codec compilations*
> 9. Supports playlist creation for use in Media Center *Media Center? There are many more viable alternatives like MPC-HC/BE and PotPlayer..*
> 10. Allow users to Enable/Disable codecs installed on their system *As do all other major codec compilations*
> 11. Functionality such as Win7DSFilterTweaker builtin. *Cool*
> 12. Support 'Add to Windows Media Player List' using rightclick on all files such as MKV.*WMP? There are many more viable alternatives like MPC-HC/BE and PotPlayer.*
Click to expand...

As moragg said, KCP is the preferred codec compilation. No ads, easy installation, not overly cluttered, and it's updated frequently.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Airisom2 I must agree with you about the cons. Shark007 does not seem to understand how to design and does not take advice when I tell him it's too cluttered and draw for him what it should look like. He just becomes hostile and says I'm wasting his time.
Maybe I will forward some of what you said (anonymously) to him to see if I can get him to understand.
I can work around these cons though. And I've had more playback problems with K-lite than anything else and 0 with shark007, that pro is big enough to beat most of the cons for me.

Also, his website is straight outta 2008. Hasn't been updated in the 4 years I've known about it either.


----------



## airisom2

If shark007 wasn't centered around Windows Media Player/Center, and it didn't have the cluttered configuration UI, then it'd be a very nice codec pack. Then again, there are other codec compilations that do just that. With that said, K-Lite isn't the only codec pack out there. I invite you to try out KCP and see if you have any problems.

On the contrary, here's some advice for you. Learn how to install the filters you want yourself, and don't rely on codec compilations to do it for you. It's not that I have anything against codec packs because they are extremely convenient, but the knowledge you gain by learning how everything works together is worth the shot, and you really start to appreciate the hard work that goes into making these filters and renderers.

Anyway, to fix the SetMT mode error on SVP, you have to reinstall SVP. When I was switching between all of the avisynth versions, whenever switching from MT back to the old one, I'd always get that error, and reinstalling SVP fixed it.


----------



## brucethemoose

Amazing guide airisom, +rep.

I've tried to get SVP and MadVR to play nice in the past, and now I know how


----------



## airisom2

Thanks! Enjoy


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> *Anyway, to fix the SetMT mode error on SVP, you have to reinstall SVP.* When I was switching between all of the avisynth versions, whenever switching from MT back to the old one, I'd always get that error, and reinstalling SVP fixed it.


I had this problem earlier today while reinstalling everything and a Google search gave me the same solution. The instance of AviSynth that comes with SVP seems to be configured to work properly with it.


----------



## airisom2

Heads up for the folks who upgraded to 3.1.7 before July 8th: You might want to download the hotfix on their downloads page. For those who have downloaded afterwards, don't worry about as they already re-upped 3.1.7 core and full with the hotfix included.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> If shark007 wasn't centered around Windows Media Player/Center, and it didn't have the cluttered configuration UI, then it'd be a very nice codec pack. Then again, there are other codec compilations that do just that. With that said, K-Lite isn't the only codec pack out there. I invite you to try out KCP and see if you have any problems.
> 
> On the contrary, here's some advice for you. Learn how to install the filters you want yourself, and don't rely on codec compilations to do it for you. It's not that I have anything against codec packs because they are extremely convenient, but the knowledge you gain by learning how everything works together is worth the shot, and you really start to appreciate the hard work that goes into making these filters and renderers.
> 
> Anyway, to fix the SetMT mode error on SVP, you have to reinstall SVP. When I was switching between all of the avisynth versions, whenever switching from MT back to the old one, I'd always get that error, and reinstalling SVP fixed it.


Once upon a time I did do it manually, but Shark007 claims to have everything you'll ever need, always updated. Just flip a few switches and it's ffdshow. Never have to mess with it again. I don't want to try anything else anymore.
A long time ago I used K-Lite, CCCP, a bunch of stand alone filters, and even nothing with VLC. But in the end they all had issues playing files and I no matter how I configured them it still didn't work. FLV, WMV, WAV, AVI, OGG, OPUS, FLAC, *MKV*, MKA, you name it! At the time nothing worked with everything. Nothing except Shark007. It still works with everything, out of the box! Therefore, I must call it superior. Yes the UI is made seeming by someone who's never used eyes before, but it's functionality is not broken, and it is not THAT confusing since it is correctly categorized.

Maybe it's for idiots who only know WMP exists. I was once that idiot though, and even though my needs have grown, Shark007 has never failed to meet them. Technically that means it's functionally perfect.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Once upon a time I did do it manually, but Shark007 claims to have everything you'll ever need, always updated. Just flip a few switches and it's ffdshow. Never have to mess with it again. I don't want to try anything else anymore.
> A long time ago I used K-Lite, CCCP, a bunch of stand alone filters, and even nothing with VLC. But in the end they all had issues playing files and I no matter how I configured them it still didn't work. FLV, WMV, WAV, AVI, OGG, OPUS, FLAC, *MKV*, MKA, you name it! At the time nothing worked with everything. Nothing except Shark007. It still works with everything, out of the box! Therefore, I must call it superior. Yes the UI is made seeming by someone who's never used eyes before, but it's functionality is not broken, and it is not THAT confusing since it is correctly categorized.
> 
> Maybe it's for idiots who only know WMP exists. I was once that idiot though, and even though my needs have grown, Shark007 has never failed to meet them. Technically that means it's functionally perfect.


To each his own. The only playback issues I've ever had were because of user error and because of badly encoded files, but you can't really fix the latter.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Once upon a time I did do it manually, but Shark007 claims to have everything you'll ever need, always updated. Just flip a few switches and it's ffdshow. Never have to mess with it again. I don't want to try anything else anymore.
> A long time ago I used K-Lite, CCCP, a bunch of stand alone filters, and even nothing with VLC. But in the end they all had issues playing files and I no matter how I configured them it still didn't work. FLV, WMV, WAV, AVI, OGG, OPUS, FLAC, *MKV*, MKA, you name it! At the time nothing worked with everything. Nothing except Shark007. It still works with everything, out of the box! Therefore, I must call it superior. Yes the UI is made seeming by someone who's never used eyes before, but it's functionality is not broken, and it is not THAT confusing since it is correctly categorized.
> 
> Maybe it's for idiots who only know WMP exists. I was once that idiot though, and even though my needs have grown, Shark007 has never failed to meet them. Technically that means it's functionally perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own. The only playback issues I've ever had were because of user error and because of badly encoded files, but you can't really fix the latter.
Click to expand...

Actually... http://shark007.net/tools.html Metafox does that.









But if I were to switch to manual filters, could you tell me what the ideal setup is? I really like ideal. Keep in mind I know next to nothing since I've been on Shark007 for 4 years. (I want to learn)!

*Also, I have a hotfix for everyone.*
Thread: http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2625
Mirror: 3.1.7 Core, High Contrast Hotfix, Avisynth 2.5.8. Self extracting exe: http://www.mediafire.com/download/uldn2h2y04hor4d/SVP_3.1.7_Core,_High_Contrast_Hotfix,_Avisynth_2.5.8.exe


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Actually... http://shark007.net/tools.html Metafox does that.


I'll try it.

Update: No dice. There are two types of files that I encounter that I have problems with. One are some 29.97fps videos that makes frame drops occur, skip randomly and makes SVP variably change the target framerate. Enabling variable framerate repair on SVP doesn't fix it.

The other one are videos that have jerky playback even with SVP enabled. For instance, a panning scene will stutter at regular intervals, and that interval lasts the entirety of the video almost as if it has a bugged source framerate.
Quote:


> But if I were to switch to manual filters, could you tell me what the ideal setup is? I really like ideal. Keep in mind I know next to nothing since I've been on Shark007 for 4 years. (I want to learn)!


Look at the first post in this thread.
Quote:


> *Also, I have a hotfix for everyone.*
> Thread: http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2625
> Mirror: 3.1.7 Core, High Contrast Hotfix, Avisynth 2.5.8. Self extracting exe: http://www.mediafire.com/download/uldn2h2y04hor4d/SVP_3.1.7_Core,_High_Contrast_Hotfix,_Avisynth_2.5.8.exe


I wonder what the difference between this one and the hotfix in their downloads section is?


----------



## airisom2

I did up some AVS comparisons:




Don't pay much attention to the CPU usage numbers. They were all about the same (16-20%).

AVS+ performs the best, but I wanna test it longer before putting it in my guides.

GPU usage on all of them looked like this (Only SVP is running on my second 290X, nothing else):


I'm sorry my graphics card setup isn't really the best at emphasizing the differences.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Actually... http://shark007.net/tools.html Metafox does that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try it.
> 
> Update: No dice. There are two types of files that I encounter that I have problems with. One are some 29.97fps videos that makes frame drops occur, skip randomly and makes SVP variably change the target framerate. Enabling variable framerate repair on SVP doesn't fix it.
> 
> The other one are videos that have jerky playback even with SVP enabled. For instance, a panning scene will stutter at regular intervals, and that interval lasts the entirety of the video almost as if it has a bugged source framerate.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> But if I were to switch to manual filters, could you tell me what the ideal setup is? I really like ideal. Keep in mind I know next to nothing since I've been on Shark007 for 4 years. (I want to learn)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the first post in this thread.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, I have a hotfix for everyone.*
> Thread: http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2625
> Mirror: 3.1.7 Core, High Contrast Hotfix, Avisynth 2.5.8. Self extracting exe: http://www.mediafire.com/download/uldn2h2y04hor4d/SVP_3.1.7_Core,_High_Contrast_Hotfix,_Avisynth_2.5.8.exe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what the difference between this one and the hotfix in their downloads section is?
Click to expand...

Yup I have the same problem. The rhythmic stuttering on 29.97 videos is too awful to watch.

Hmm, it looks like the download section hotfix is about a day later, so maybe it is the same thing... It says "SVP BEFORE July 8th 2015" so I'm assuming the install packages have it integrated now. In which case, why not make a 3.1.7.1 or 3.1.7.71 since 71 was the build number with the hotfix apparantly(?) Doesn't matter now!









Thanks, I'll check out the first post again. I forgot it was there!









EDIT: The hotfix on the SVP home page is *not* the High Contrast fix.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yup I have the same problem. The rhythmic stuttering on 29.97 videos is too awful to watch.
> 
> Hmm, it looks like the download section hotfix is about a day later, so maybe it is the same thing... It says "SVP BEFORE July 8th 2015" so I'm assuming the install packages have it integrated now. In which case, why not make a 3.1.7.1 or 3.1.7.71 since 71 was the build number with the hotfix apparantly(?) Doesn't matter now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll check out the first post again. I forgot it was there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The hotfix on the SVP home page is *not* the High Contrast fix.


Yeah, I knew the 7/8/15 hotfix was different because going to a high contrast theme showed me that, but I wonder what the previous hotfix fixes?


----------



## aalvisk

finally got it working after getting some script errors... omg







never going back, ever

but as far as I understood, it ain't going to work in vlc, right? but can you get it working with windows media player or is that not supported aswell??


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aalvisk*
> 
> finally got it working after getting some script errors... omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never going back, ever
> 
> but as far as I understood, it ain't going to work in vlc, right? but can you get it working with windows media player or is that not supported aswell??


Just use MPC-BE, it's way better than VLC or WMP. Especially in picture quality. You should use madVR too, it's like a blurry gray film is removed compared to without it.


----------



## davio

Hey guys, I just installed everything again a second time, this time now on windows 10. I'm getting a script error
http://puu.sh/jkR65/8a051f3238.jpg

additionally, it does not seem to be running at 96FPS the video like it used to, have I missed something?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davio*
> 
> Hey guys, I just installed everything again a second time, this time now on windows 10. I'm getting a script error
> http://puu.sh/jkR65/8a051f3238.jpg
> 
> additionally, it does not seem to be running at 96FPS the video like it used to, have I missed something?


Yea that's one of the most annoying errors. Sort of complicated and unintuitive to fix if you ask me.

The fix is in the SVP Forums FAQ, good luck. http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=205

On a better note, the latest stretch goal has been reached! This enables creating mpv-based Mac OS and Linux versions!









And even more exciting is that
SVP 4 Technical Preview has released!1!!1!! Get build 4.0.0.20 (31 July 2015) here:http://www.svp-team.com/wiki/SVP4_Technical_Preview

Also, Airisom2, the answer to what the July 8th hotfix was is here: http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2616


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yea that's one of the most annoying errors. Sort of complicated and unintuitive to fix if you ask me.
> 
> The fix is in the SVP Forums FAQ, good luck. http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=205
> 
> On a better note, the latest stretch goal has been reached! This enables creating mpv-based Mac OS and Linux versions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even more exciting is that
> SVP 4 Technical Preview has released!1!!1!!


Test it for me MONKEH!

Seriously though, let me know how it performs.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaToast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yea that's one of the most annoying errors. Sort of complicated and unintuitive to fix if you ask me.
> 
> The fix is in the SVP Forums FAQ, good luck. http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=205
> 
> On a better note, the latest stretch goal has been reached! This enables creating mpv-based Mac OS and Linux versions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even more exciting is that
> SVP 4 Technical Preview has released!1!!1!!
> 
> 
> 
> Test it for me MONKEH!
> 
> Seriously though, let me know how it performs.
Click to expand...

It's not ready yet, I had a hard time just getting it to install and now I'm getting SetMTMode error that CANNOT be fixed like it in the FAQ. So I'm waiting on that to actually TEST it. The UI is nice, if not a little lacking in setting customization. But I applaud their approach to Auto settings, not by just detecting your hardware, but by running a mandatory benchmark on setup. New logo too. It's looking pretty sweet but unfortunately it's just not working for me so I guess I'll wait for another build. Even more ingenuity on their part was having it install in another folder so and not overwrite your startup with windows settings so you can just close it and be right back to using SVP 3 without so much as a click to start it.









All in all even though it didn't work the manager is what's really new at this point since there are no performance improvements happening until after it's done. You should test it out, there's no risk whatsoever since it doesn't interfere with 3.1.7.


----------



## davio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yea that's one of the most annoying errors. Sort of complicated and unintuitive to fix if you ask me.
> 
> The fix is in the SVP Forums FAQ, good luck. http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=205


Hey Mate I followed it there and it fixed it thanks!


----------



## airisom2

Thanks for the link, cookie. I've been testing SVP4 TP and submitting bugs left and right







Right now, the best avisynth to use with SVP4 TP is 2.6.0 MT by sET. 2.5.8 gives me crashes, and Avisynth+ doesn't work.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Thanks for the link, cookie. I've been testing SVP4 TP and submitting bugs left and right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, the best avisynth to use with SVP4 TP is 2.6.0 MT by sET. 2.5.8 gives me crashes, and Avisynth+ doesn't work.


Ok but I can't get rid of that damn SetMTMode error... so I can't even test it.


----------



## davio

What does SVP4 bring that makes it better if I may ask.

Also the SetMTM error I fixed by following the forums (link you provided), unless its caused by something else you just copy the avisythn file (or w.e. it is) from SVP to where it is in the windows folder (system 32 or the corresponding 64 bit one)


----------



## airisom2

I had the MT error when I first installed SVP 4 too. What I did was uninstall SVP 3, SVP 4, and Avisynth 2.5.8, reinstall them, and replace the avisynth.dll in syswow64 with the sET's 2.6.0 MT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davio*
> 
> What does SVP4 bring that makes it better if I may ask.


Nothing so far. Here is a little table comparing the differences between all of the differences between the versions.


Source

SVP 3 does all of that besides: control multiple videos, user defined video profile conditions, 64bit, 10bit, and whatever other cool features is.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davio*
> 
> What does SVP4 bring that makes it better if I may ask.
> 
> Also the SetMTM error I fixed by following the forums (link you provided), unless its caused by something else you just copy the avisythn file (or w.e. it is) from SVP to where it is in the windows folder (system 32 or the corresponding 64 bit one)


It's just redoing the front end. The manager UI. Technically it's not increasing performance, but it could increase performance for people who aren't smart enough to tweak settings properly themselves by it's inclusion of an auto setting thing determined by a system benchmark.
Also, see my post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1385468/svp-smooth-video-project-discussion-thread/500_100#post_24245970

Airison2 could you post a download link to sET's 2.6.0 MT Avisynth?


----------



## airisom2

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dckxoowjlzwku1s/avisynth_20150220.7z


----------



## airisom2

Run SVP4 as admin? I'm out of ideas









Edit: 4.0.0.21 is out. Maybe that'll fix your problem.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Run SVP4 as admin? I'm out of ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 4.0.0.21 is out. Maybe that'll fix your problem.


Notice that's what I installed.









EDIT: Well now it's saying "NO active playback" and not detecting anything so I guess it doesn't even matter anymore lol

Running as admin didn't help... well they did say it would be buggy! I just expected it to actually work..


----------



## cookieboyeli

My bug report was heard! The "SVP support" as it's now called (probably the dev Chainik) contacted me and said that the only thing that could be causing the SetMTMode issue is an avisynth.dll (Avisynth+) in my MPC-BE folder, which I'd completely forgotten about. He said avisynth+ support will be fixed in the next build. For now I replaced that with sET's 2.6.0 MT and it's finally working.


----------



## NinjaToast

^Now that's some good support.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

OK, I just tried this out and MPC-HC crashed HARD (more specifically, ffdshow-tryouts) before I could even get more than 5 seconds into the anime I was using to test. It isn't even encoded at 1080p, so I have n idea what's causing me issues. To note, this is one Windows 10, and I just clean installed onto my laptop. Help would be greatly appreciated.

Unrelatedly, will SVP 4 get rid of the dependency on ffdshow, since I'm pretty sure that LAV Filters outclasses ffdshow-tryouts pretty hard right now?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JbstormburstADV*
> 
> OK, I just tried this out and MPC-HC crashed HARD (more specifically, ffdshow-tryouts) before I could even get more than 5 seconds into the anime I was using to test. It isn't even encoded at 1080p, so I have n idea what's causing me issues. To note, this is one Windows 10, and I just clean installed onto my laptop. Help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Unrelatedly, will SVP 4 get rid of the dependency on ffdshow, since I'm pretty sure that LAV Filters outclasses ffdshow-tryouts pretty hard right now?


Hmm that might be a WIndows 10 issue. I'm seeing a lot of threads popping up about W10 in the SVP Forums. EDIT: It's probably this! http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2671

As for Switching to LAV, for some reason (no reason is good enough IMO) it's not possible to switch to LAV at this point. I think they said it's "possible" but they're "not doing it" because they must make SVP 4 and everything else first. I really don't know what the current plans are at this stage. Things are moving along FAST though.

If you make a thread asking about it though I'll back you up.







(I already asked a while ago). I'm sure plans have changed now that they've reached funding and beyond. http://www.svp-team.com/forum/


----------



## rainking

Is the current version of SVP4 meant to be completely useless? I don't know why they want to release it like this...Makes no sense to me. Now I realize why I didn't back this at all yet lol. I'll definitely put some money in when they got an actual upgrade going though.


----------



## cookieboyeli

They're just making it user friendly FIRST and then they're adding back in some refined expert options. Then comes 64 bit, and all the other things we want which WOULDN'T be possible had they not rebuilt the manager, so it's not entirely USELESS, they're just preparing to add all these new features and stuff. More performance is definately taking a backseat to all that though.

"Eventually" it'll get worked on...


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> Is the current version of SVP4 meant to be completely useless? I don't know why they want to release it like this...Makes no sense to me. Now I realize why I didn't back this at all yet lol. I'll definitely put some money in when they got an actual upgrade going though.


The main reason for the current version is for bug reporting and to show what is to come. I mean, this _is_, after all, a _Technical *Preview*_. The campaign isn't even over yet, and they're giving us something to play with. It was a bit rough starting out, but I'm pretty satisfied with how they're handling this so far.

In other news, I might get to play with a dev build tomorrow


----------



## rainking

Ah I see, I apologize then guys. Got giddy from the update pop-up







. ..Would have made more sense to just keep that download on the website only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> In other news, I might get to play with a dev build tomorrow


That sounds terrific! Hope you provide them with resourceful feedback, no pressure


----------



## Randomoneh

Just donated! You guys have any idea which of the Haswell CPUs would be my best bet for high-bitrate 1080p content or even Blu-ray content directly? I see benchmarks but I'm not really sure what bitrate is being used?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomoneh*
> 
> Just donated! You guys have any idea which of the Haswell CPUs would be my best bet for high-bitrate 1080p content or even Blu-ray content directly? I see benchmarks but I'm not really sure what bitrate is being used?


an i5 is the minimum I can recommend. However, since Skylake just came out you really should get that. It's slower than Haswell Refresh IPC-wise or so it seems at first because of the high timing DDR4, but if you get 3000MHz+ DDR4 you are now at 9-15% better IPC depending on application! I think pricing is still up in the air though, I've heard anywhere from $313 to $350 for an i7 6700k for the USA (rest of the world has stock though at this point). You want this for ram. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231900&

As far as I've seen bitrate makes little difference. 5000kbps or full bluray shouldn't have much impact. Or at least it won't be multiplied like madVR's load is.

I have a crappy FX-6350 at 4.6GHz. It's BARELY fast enough, but after tweaking the settings I can get my sweet sweet 96fps @ 1440p believe it or not. And that's maxing out most of the setting that matter for image quality. However, the amount of tweaking required is nuts and it takes constant vigilance to pay attention when anything changes and to fix it. Highly not recommended.

Basically, get the best you can afford of the Skylake CPU's. You will end up using it!


----------



## Randomoneh

Hm. Interesting about bitrate. Which is confusing since friend's [email protected] stutters in some scenes and in some it doesnt. But I do have a few more questions if you don't mind.

I've read that GPU accelerated encoding usually produces somewhat lower quality results because of very different reasons I won't go into now. Is it the same case with GPU assisted decoding of h.264? Is it the case with SVP's workload? MadVR's?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomoneh*
> 
> Hm. Interesting about bitrate. Which is confusing since friend's [email protected] stutters in some scenes and in some it doesn't. But I do have a few more questions if you don't mind.
> 
> I've read that GPU accelerated encoding usually produces somewhat lower quality results because of very different reasons I won't go into now. Is it the same case with GPU assisted decoding of h.264? Is it the case with SVP's workload? MadVR's?


No I don't believe so. These projects, madVR's especially, are "quality first" affairs. They'd never compromise image quality for performance gains in any _meaningful_ way.

And about some scenes causing frame drops while others don't. Yes that can happen. If your friend is running SVP then I can tell you right now the reason is because there is a lot more work needing to be done in fast moving scenes. I don't know precisely how it works, but if you have one moving ball to interpolate and extrapolate new frames from that's easy, now add another, the load rises. More importantly, even if the bitrate was constant this would still hold true!

Why?

Well, the motion and everything has already been compressed into a specific amount of data, so actually quality (or data) is lost since there is inherently MORE DATA with more changes or objects on screen! (Which is why variable bitrate is more often used). SVP isn't looking at any of that though (I think), SVP is looking at it like you or I do, seeing the final result _after_ decoding and then dealing with the individual "parts" of moving objects to create new frames. If SVP didn't ignore static backgrounds and other things it would be a HUGE waste of resources and be completely impossible to do with the current mainstream technology.

I hope this gives you some insight and answers your question.







If you have any more questions at all don't hesitate to ask.

This was written based off of my puny understanding of it all, if anyone knows otherwise please feel free to correct. I'm sure I'm wrong somewhere!


----------



## Moragg

For SVP more threads is almost always better. So Haswell-E will be better than Skylake.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> For SVP more threads is almost always better. So Haswell-E will be better than Skylake.


Will that lower GPU load by having more go on the CPU though? Because at max settings for 1080p upscaling to 1440p you can't max out 3770k AFAIK.


----------



## rainking

I've got an i5 4690K @4.5 and have no problem with anything. And my profile is the same as the advanced guide here except I run "Decrease grid step" by two with global refinement for everything at 120fps, including full 1920x1080p blurays.

I expect I will need something stronger when 4K blurays come out though or just disable decrease grid step.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> For SVP more threads is almost always better. So Haswell-E will be better than Skylake.
> 
> 
> 
> Will that lower GPU load by having more go on the CPU though? Because at max settings for 1080p upscaling to 1440p you can't max out 3770k AFAIK.
Click to expand...

No idea how SVP load balances, but it can always max out the CPU if the video and setting demand it. Try Timescapes 4K, or the free Sintel 4K.


----------



## SpoCk0nd0pe

Afaik, the CPU doesn't matter that much. The most work will be done on the GPU. Compu bench optical flow is a good benchmark to start with if you want to know which GPU is good, Anandtech does it in their reviews. Dunno if that is biased differently then the SVP algorithm though.

Other then that, SVP seems to make good use of multiple threads, so the CPU with the most threads at highest clock speeds would be fastest. Broadwell-e>I7>I5


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpoCk0nd0pe*
> 
> Afaik, the CPU doesn't matter that much. The most work will be done on the GPU. Compu bench optical flow is a good benchmark to start with if you want to know which GPU is good, Anandtech does it in their reviews. Dunno if that is biased differently then the SVP algorithm though.
> 
> Other then that, SVP seems to make good use of multiple threads, so the CPU with the most threads at highest clock speeds would be fastest. Broadwell-e>I7>I5


Nope... lots of work done on CPU. See http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=52627#p52627 - threads are only good up to a point.


----------



## denreiner8119

Somebody knows how to use SVP for Netflix? I know its not officially supported as player (https://www.svp-team.com/wiki/SVP:Video_players) but maybe somebody has a creative solution?


----------



## airisom2

From the horse's mouth:
Quote:


> I don't think that Silverlight app playing DRMed stream could use any system codecs.


----------



## Hoover1979

I just downgraded from windows 7 Pro (x64) to Windows 10 pro (x64) and I can no longer use SVP. I just get a black screen and sound when SVP is active. Also MPC-HC will no longer properly quit forcing me to end the task in task manager.

Is there a way to get SVP to work in Windows 10 or is this yet another in the long line of programs incompatible with Windows 10.

Please assist.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoover1979*
> 
> I just downgraded from windows 7 Pro (x64) to Windows 10 pro (x64) and I can no longer use SVP. I just get a black screen and sound when SVP is active. Also MPC-HC will no longer properly quit forcing me to end the task in task manager.
> 
> Is there a way to get SVP to work in Windows 10 or is this yet another in the long line of programs incompatible with Windows 10.
> 
> Please assist.


Check the OP for the thread, there's a note somewhere concerning Windows 8, and the note also applies to Windows 10. Once you do that, you should be working again.


----------



## FLaguy954

The official version of SVP 4 was released the other day and....

It is amazing, much better than any previous version of SVP.

I'll post more about it later but they really nailed the balance between performance and smoothness. I was particularly impressed with the marked improvement in frame tripling in animation (Gundam: Iron Blooded Orphans to be exact). A negligible amount a of distortion is seen and the smoothness is absolutely impressive. Good job SVP Team







!


----------



## dir_d

So how do you update to SVP4 from 3.1? completely remove all SVP, reclock, madvr etc then download svp4? i have the paid version of svp4 btw


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> So how do you update to SVP4 from 3.1? completely remove all SVP, reclock, madvr etc then download svp4? i have the paid version of svp4 btw


Nope you can leave all that in there, it's a separate program. (BTW 3.1.7a "Final" is out which integrates the hotfixes and latest SVPFlow).

The only problem is having SVP 3.1 set to start with windows, undo that or you'll screw yourself up. If you DO run into any issues, first thing would be to remove any and all traces of Avisynth, then try installing again. Worked for me. Also, check for updates regularly in the right clock menu (It's buried). I'll have a word with them about butting a little "!" on top of the icon or enabling automatic silent updates. (optional of course). It works so smoothly - the setup and configuration at default. I am beyond impressed. You literally install it and THAT'S IT. By Default it's better than 3.1.7 ever could be. If you want a little extra you can make a profile to do this do this:


Here's stock settings BTW.


----------



## rainking

Is there a way to make SVP 4 work with MPBC-BE? seems to only work with HC, for some reason


----------



## airisom2

MPC-BE and SVP4 works fine for me.

It's been quite a trip with helping out with SVP 4. They have some great and responsive devs. Although I still prefer the context menu of SVP 3.x, everything else is improved, manager-wise, with SVP 4. The new update manager is awesome too.

Later on, I'll update the guide for SVP 4.


----------



## rainking

Fixed, I just had to run SVP 4 as administrator.

Anyway, I agree that it's an excellent update, I bought the paid version. Artifacts are reduced substantially, though can be seen as a thin outline of cloud when people move quickly laterally.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> Fixed, I just had to run SVP 4 as administrator.
> 
> Anyway, I agree that it's an excellent update, I bought the paid version. Artifacts are reduced substantially, though can be seen as a thin outline of cloud when people move quickly laterally.


There is a way to make it do this automatically. Suggest that to them in a bug report.


----------



## armartins

let me make a testimony I've used SVP 3.1.7 and honestly I couldn't bare with the artifacts... I use The Hobbit - Desolation of Smaug at 53 min to benchmark this... (while they're rolling down the river riding barrels and after Bombur's bladestorm he jumps back to another barrel down the river... that had terrible artfacts. Just installed SVP 4.0 free and I'm VERY IMPRESSED... If their site wasn't down they would have my money already... I'm a quality junkie... I fiddle with all MadVR settings, scripts in avisynth, per resolution and codec settings, etc. Just try it.


----------



## airisom2

Just bear in mind that the default profile on SVP 4 has artifact masking enabled whereas SVP 3.x disables it by default. Artifact masking also lowers smoothness depending on how strong it is. Both 3.1.7 and 4 use the same svpflow.dll libraries IIRC, so there isn't much of a difference between the two, interpolation-wise.


----------



## dir_d

So i uninstalled SVP to upgrade to 4 and the website is down and i want to watch my shows...doh


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> So i uninstalled SVP to upgrade to 4 and the website is down and i want to watch my shows...doh


Damn. I can't update SVP4 either which means the online uninstaller is useless to upload for you. (It installs too many things in different places..)

However I do have copies of both SVP 3.1.7 Core and 3.1.7a Core (bugfixes/hotfixes + updated SVPFlow) and I have Avisynth 2.5.8 SVP Edition too. Some time after SVP4 launched the Avisynth download changed into a folder instead of an exe which I do not know how to use. (It's not just simple drag and drop). I don't have a copy of it.

I haven't compared 3.1.7 to 3.1.7a yet. I actually uninstalled 3.1.7 even though you don't need to because I didn't want two Avisynth versions installed and because there was a bug introduced in SVP 3.1.7a allowing it to run at the same time as SVP4 which will cause a playback freeze and error if you forget to close SVP 3.1.7a.

As for SVP 4.0.0.26, their hosting company's server is down which holds the website, forum, downloads, and SVP4 online repository so until it's back online nobody will be able to install or update SVP4.
HERE: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/real-time-video-frame-rate-conversion-for-pc#/comments
Konstantin Dondoshanskiy aka Chainik replies:
Quote:


> still not good... Bluehost guys are "working on the issue"


This was "1 day ago" though. I imagine it will be online within 24 hours MAX.

Anyways, here you go guys! I'm sure an offline installer will become a higher priority feature after this incident.

SVP3.1.7.74aCore.zip 1908k .zip file
 This is the newest version.

Avisynth2.5.8.zip 4081k .zip file

[Old] SVP 3.1.7.71 http://www.mediafire.com/download/uldn2h2y04hor4d/SVP+3.1.7+Core%2C+High+Contrast+Hotfix%2C+Avisynth+2.5.8.exe Make sure to drag and drop SVPmgr.exe into the install folder to replace the old one. It contains two hotfixes.


----------



## airisom2

From one of SVP's devs:
Quote:


> waiting for name servers to update svp-team.com record pointing to the new server...


Just a matter of time.


----------



## rainking

What's the difference between performance/quality in the control panel? I preferred the older UI.


----------



## EniGma1987

I havent really messed with MadVR before other than installing it and leaving the basic settings. I just updated it yesterday when I got to installing SVP4 and all the toher stuff and am now tweaking settings for best image quality. I have a pretty powerful computer, an 8 thread Skylake and dual GTX 980s, so I figure I should be able to do just about "anything". However, under the image doubling settings page, when I turn on any options in the luma and chroma quadrupling all my videos stutter. I can run it fine with super resolution set to "2" and both luma and chroma doubling set to the 128x even, but whenever I turn on anything in the quadrupling section I get the stutter throughout every video file and all the time, it doesnt go away after a few seconds. I had originally copied MonarchX's settings and he uses the quadrupling stuff fine and with a lower end system than I have. So I figure there is either a setting I am missing, or it has to do with my monitor. My main monitor is a 4K screen. When I play a video and leave it small (about 1080p in window size) I do not get stuttering, but as soon as I resize any larger or try to fullscreen the video I get stutter. Can anyone help me out with some ideas to try to fix this? Or am I just stuck without being able to use the quadrupling settings because of my 4K monitor?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I havent really messed with MadVR before other than installing it and leaving the basic settings. I just updated it yesterday when I got to installing SVP4 and all the toher stuff and am now tweaking settings for best image quality. I have a pretty powerful computer, an 8 thread Skylake and dual GTX 980s, so I figure I should be able to do just about "anything". However, under the image doubling settings page, when I turn on any options in the luma and chroma quadrupling all my videos stutter. I can run it fine with super resolution set to "2" and both luma and chroma doubling set to the 128x even, but whenever I turn on anything in the quadrupling section I get the stutter throughout every video file and all the time, it doesnt go away after a few seconds. I had originally copied MonarchX's settings and he uses the quadrupling stuff fine and with a lower end system than I have. So I figure there is either a setting I am missing, or it has to do with my monitor. My main monitor is a 4K screen. When I play a video and leave it small (about 1080p in window size) I do not get stuttering, but as soon as I resize any larger or try to fullscreen the video I get stutter. Can anyone help me out with some ideas to try to fix this? Or am I just stuck without being able to use the quadrupling settings because of my 4K monitor?


The higher the resolution on your monitor, the more power you need to render videos, especially if you're upscaling with madVR and/or SVP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> What's the difference between performance/quality in the control panel? I preferred the older UI.


The biggest difference is that it's better







It's easier to access some areas with the new control panel, and configuing outer lighting settings is much easier now. Video crop settings are more in-depth, there is a more detailed performance section (though, I do miss the mouseover line that popped up on 3.1.7 whenever you went over a graph), and they have a really nice bug-reporting section. The biggest weakness of the new manager is the context menu. They kinda over-compressed it for the sake of having a smaller context menu.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> The higher the resolution on your monitor, the more power you need to render videos, especially if you're upscaling with madVR and/or SVP.


I do realize that, maybe I'm just not understanding how the doubling and quadrupling works. So you don't think there is any way to make the settings work well on a 4K monitor even with a skylake processor and a 980?

Just so I can understand this, lets say I have a video window playing a 1080p file. The window is normal size, no stretching or shrinking the window. If I have quadrupling on, is the video file being rendered at 4x the resolution (so, 4k I guess haha) while still playing back in a 1080p size? Now, if I take that same video and fullscreen it on my 4K monitor, is it now taking that and quadrupling the res from 4K up to 4x higher? Or is it still rendering at only 4x higher than 1080p? That is where I am confused. Because it almost seems to be trying to render 4x4k at this point even though the video is 1080p. Otherwise, it should play back just the same regardless of the window size on my screen no? So it doesn't really make sense that quadrupling works fine with no stutter when the window is left at 1080p size or smaller, but stutters when the window is stretched larger than 1080p or set to fullscreen.


----------



## rainking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> The higher the resolution on your monitor, the more power you need to render videos, especially if you're upscaling with madVR and/or SVP.
> The biggest difference is that it's better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easier to access some areas with the new control panel, and configuing outer lighting settings is much easier now. Video crop settings are more in-depth, there is a more detailed performance section (though, I do miss the mouseover line that popped up on 3.1.7 whenever you went over a graph), and they have a really nice bug-reporting section. The biggest weakness of the new manager is the context menu. They kinda over-compressed it for the sake of having a smaller context menu.


Well, I don't use any outer lighting settings nor frame size, so they're not useful for me. but what does the higher performance, higher quality bar setting do? I figure it's for smoothness, but don't know which way increases/decreases it, and I could be wrong.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I do realize that, maybe I'm just not understanding how the doubling and quadrupling works. So you don't think there is any way to make the settings work well on a 4K monitor even with a skylake processor and a 980?
> 
> Just so I can understand this, lets say I have a video window playing a 1080p file. The window is normal size, no stretching or shrinking the window. If I have quadrupling on, is the video file being rendered at 4x the resolution (so, 4k I guess haha) while still playing back in a 1080p size? Now, if I take that same video and fullscreen it on my 4K monitor, is it now taking that and quadrupling the res from 4K up to 4x higher? Or is it still rendering at only 4x higher than 1080p? That is where I am confused. Because it almost seems to be trying to render 4x4k at this point even though the video is 1080p. Otherwise, it should play back just the same regardless of the window size on my screen no? So it doesn't really make sense that quadrupling works fine with no stutter when the window is left at 1080p size or smaller, but stutters when the window is stretched larger than 1080p or set to fullscreen.


Upscaling. The larger you make the video, the more power is required to upscale the video. madVR is only upscaling based on how large the video is in respect to your monitor's resolution. The end result is quadrupling at fullscreen. madVR will upscale the video only when it exeeds the default resolution of the file (i.e. stretching a 1080p video on a 4k screen). If it's left at the default resolution, madVR will do no upscaling as it is not needed. That is why you're getting the performance hit when expanding the video.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> Well, I don't use any outer lighting settings nor frame size, so they're not useful for me. but what does the higher performance, higher quality bar setting do? I figure it's for smoothness, but don't know which way increases/decreases it, and I could be wrong.


It automatically adjusts some of the settings like grid step, motion vectors grid, and frames interpolation mode depending on the specs of your rig. I can't say for sure what the values are for each setting, but I think it's mostly playing with the motion vectors grid setting, as that is one of the biggest variables for performance/smoothness.

Also, one of the biggest advantages for SVP 4 are much more customizable video profiles. You can create profiles based on a lot of things now. Then again, it's something that I'll never use











I invite you to try outer lighting on videos that have a different aspect ratio (i.e. 4:3, 21:9, etc. on 16:9). It's pretty neat.

I don't know if I should say this, but 64-bit SVP is underway, but in a highly experimental and unstable state.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I don't know if I should say this, but 64-bit SVP is underway, but in a highly experimental and unstable state.


Sweet!







Not that you should say, but any performance improvement? 10% perhaps?







Are you able to use 64-bit everything if you take ******eddevsclock out of the equation?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I don't know if I should say this, but 64-bit SVP is underway, but in a highly experimental and unstable state.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you should say, but any performance improvement? 10% perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to use 64-bit everything if you take ******eddevsclock out of the equation?
Click to expand...

I'll do some testing later on today.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I'll do some testing later on today.


I'm definitely waiting on this. Being able to switch entirely to a 64-bit stack for video playing will be damned amazing, considering my experience has been "32 bit only, no exceptions."


----------



## airisom2

Here you go guys:



Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 480p









Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 720p









Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 1080p









Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 4K






The above were tested on a 1080p monitor at 144Hz.



Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 4K 1440p 100Hz






This was tested with the same monitor at 1440p 100Hz via AMD VSR.



Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 4K 1800p 60Hz







This was tested with the same monitor at 3200x1800 60Hz via AMD VSR.

Don't pay too much attention to the CPU usage percentages listed under the graphs. They fluctuate quite a bit. Same goes for memory usage. Look at the graphs instead.

Overall, the performance is the same, and the extra RAM that SVP is allowed with the 64bit version will allow people to play 4K videos on >1080p screens. I was hitting 6.7GB at 3200x1800 and around 4.3GB at 1440p 100Hz with 4K videos. Just imagine the usage at 3840x2160. Hopefully when the time comes that 4K videos are more common, SVP will have overhauled how SVP multithreads as the current one is horrible. We're going to need it for these videos seeing as even a 4.4GHz 4930K is cutting is pretty close.

Of course, the 64bit version is also much more unstable. It is pretty easy to crash MPC-BE just by seeking a couple times on any video. I was also getting some kind of microstuttering at 1440p and 1800p. Could be an AviSynth issue.
Update: After more testing, 64bit is actually pretty good as long as you're not playing 4K videos above 1080p. It might get kinda shaky when SVP is initially syncing, but afterwards, it's pretty good. I'll use 64bit as my daily runner for a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Here you go guys:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 480p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 720p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above were tested on a 1080p monitor at 144Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 4K 1440p 100Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was tested with the same monitor at 1440p 100Hz via AMD VSR.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 32bit/64bit 4K 1800p 60Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was tested with the same monitor at 3200x1800 60Hz via AMD VSR.
> 
> Don't pay too much attention to the CPU usage percentages listed under the graphs. They fluctuate quite a bit. Same goes for memory usage. Look at the graphs instead.
> 
> Overall, the performance is the same, and the extra RAM that SVP is allowed with the 64bit version will allow people to play 4K videos on 4K screens. I was hitting 4GB at 3200x1800. Just imagine the usage at 3840x2160. Hopefully when the time comes that 4K videos are more common, SVP will have overhauled how SVP multithreads as the current one is horrible. We're going to need it for these videos seeing as even a 4.4GHz 4930K isn't enough at 3200x1800.
> 
> Of course, the 64bit version is also much more unstable. It is pretty easy to crash MPC-BE just by seeking a couple times on any video. I was also getting some kind of microstuttering at 1440p and 1800p. Could be an AviSynth issue.
> 
> The peaks and dips in 480p is SVP trying to find a framerate to use (it'll switch framerates intermittently). It happens on both 32bit and 64bit SVP.


So most of the old issues are still there. Oh, as expected. That's not the focus ATM so they probably haven't implemented nearly as many changes as they want to yet.

Thanks +Rep

Also, update your guide for 3.1.7a The Avisynth exe is not listed under downloads anymore... IDK what to do with it so if I wanted to set up SVP 3.1.7a and didn't have the backup of 2.5.8 SVP edition I'd be out of luck or have to use something else.


----------



## airisom2

Uh, AviSynth 2.5.8 is still available.



Or are you talking about something else? Also, 2.5.8 SVP edition is included with 3.1.x and it's automatically used every time video is played unless avisynth.dll in syswow64 or windows32 directory is manually replaced with something else.

EDIT: Whoops. I made a stupid error in testing. GPU Acceleration was disabled







Sorry guys! I'll redo the post tomorrow afternoon sometime. I did a quick test at 3200x1800, and cpu usage dropped to about 32%, and I get smooth 60fps for the most part. Every once in a while, I'll get some screen jumps and flashing. That's probably because of the fact that AviSynth+ 64bit is in its infancy (which is also the main reason why SVP isn't prioritizing 64bit development - gotta wait for a more stable AviSynth+ 64bit version).


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Uh, AviSynth 2.5.8 is still available.
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you talking about something else? Also, 2.5.8 SVP edition is included with 3.1.x and it's automatically used every time video is played unless avisynth.dll in syswow64 or windows32 directory is manually replaced with something else.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops. I made a stupid error in testing. GPU Acceleration was disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys! I'll redo the post tomorrow afternoon sometime. I did a quick test at 3200x1800, and cpu usage dropped to about 32%, and I get smooth 60fps for the most part. Every once in a while, I'll get some screen jumps and flashing. That's probably because of the fact that AviSynth+ 64bit is in its infancy (which is also the main reason why SVP isn't prioritizing 64bit development - gotta wait for a more stable AviSynth+ 64bit version).


SVP had it's own edition of 2.5.8 in an exe. I'll compare it with the size of that.

Why is Avisynth such a PITA? There are more forks than a restaurant has of Avisynth! And not one is properly finished or stable whatsoever. Chainik actuslly said it's bad, so why don't you create a fund raising campaign for it too! Haha I doubt there will be nearly as much interest!


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Say, does your GPU affect how well SVP performs in any way? I'm thinking of going with a 960 for my build-to-be, since I play mostly older games at 1440p, but I'm wiling to go higher depending on how SVP is affected.


----------



## airisom2

GPUs that perform well in OpenCL are the best ones to use for SVP. Those are typically AMD GPUs, though Maxwell cards have improved a TON in OpenCL performance over previous generations. I think you'll be okay with a 960 as long as you leave madVR upscaling alone or don't get too happy with it.

I've updated the 32bit vs. 64bit results. 6.7GB usage at 3200x1800 with a 4K file







We're probably looking at around 9-10GB usage at 4K then, moreso if it's at 120Hz.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> GPUs that perform well in OpenCL are the best ones to use for SVP. Those are typically AMD GPUs, though Maxwell cards have improved a TON in OpenCL performance over previous generations. I think you'll be okay with a 960 as long as you leave madVR upscaling alone or don't get too happy with it.
> 
> I've updated the 32bit vs. 64bit results. 6.7GB usage at 3200x1800 with a 4K file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're probably looking at around 9-10GB usage at 4K then, moreso if it's at 120Hz.


Wow!!







Dang I didn't think I'd be seeing that kind of usage even in a "prototype" for another few years at least!


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> GPUs that perform well in OpenCL are the best ones to use for SVP. Those are typically AMD GPUs, though Maxwell cards have improved a TON in OpenCL performance over previous generations. I think you'll be okay with a 960 as long as you leave madVR upscaling alone or don't get too happy with it.
> 
> I've updated the 32bit vs. 64bit results. 6.7GB usage at 3200x1800 with a 4K file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're probably looking at around 9-10GB usage at 4K then, moreso if it's at 120Hz.


Would you update the guide with SVP 4.0 anytime soon ? I'd like to setup with your settings on my X79 setup. Thanks


----------



## iDShaDoW

+1 on that request to update to SVP 4.0 please.


----------



## cookieboyeli

*EVERYONE! It's finally happened!*









Code:



Code:


SVP Manager (Pro) - 4.0.0.49 (11/14/2015)
= fixed broken "auto" mode for FullHD videos in CPU-only mode
= better support for VFR videos

I just tested a variable framerate video and it's working identically to a non-VFR video! No more of those pauses to recalculate the mode evert couple seconds. Before weather having variable framerate mode enabled or not didn't matter, it wouldn't work right.
This is great. Though I do wonder why they couldn't do on SVP 3.


----------



## airisom2

Probably because I sent the bug the other day







I still get some hiccups every now and then, but if I make SVP run at x5 the source framerate, I don't get any issues with SVP trying to find a suitable framerate. If I run to screen refresh rate, it'll intermittently change framerates.

I'll see if I can get SVP4 in the guide sometime this week.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Probably because I sent the bug the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still get some hiccups every now and then, but if I make SVP run at x5 the source framerate, I don't get any issues with SVP trying to find a suitable framerate. If I run to screen refresh rate, it'll intermittently change framerates.
> 
> I'll see if I can get SVP4 in the guide sometime this week.


It never occurred to me it was actually a bug though and not "the best that could be done". Have some more rep for that! That bug was a royal PITA. Glad it's gone. I got the High Contrast fixed. Check it out!
Freaking love these devs. Bangup job and support.

*Before*


*After*


Don't have images of the graphs before, they were really bad. They're being resized by OCN plus PNGs don't display correctly on Chrome 46. Download them to see actual colors without grey haze.


----------



## iDShaDoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SVP Manager (Pro) - 4.0.0.49 (11/14/2015)
> = fixed broken "auto" mode for FullHD videos in CPU-only mode
> = better support for VFR videos
> 
> .


Hmm, I did have 4.0.0.49 myself and it wasn't running very smoothly yesterday which prompted me to do some searching leading me to this thread; then changing it to 11 Processing threads had smoothed some things out.

I am running everything at almost default though minus a few small tweaks (at least until airisom2 is kind enough to get a guide out for SVP 4 configuration).

Using MeGUI to convert files to 120 fps definitely seems to give everything a new level of clarity on a 120hz monitor as well.


----------



## airisom2

Unfortunate news. I had some company come over, and they blew through my data cap...

On my ISP, whenever you use up your data, they severely throttle DL/UL speeds, prevent file downloading, and watching online videos. Basic browsing is all I can really do. For instance, right now I can't use SVP's maintenance tool to update SVP. Good thing I updated before the internet switched over...

So, it looks like I'll be like this until the first of December, so no guide update until then. Man, this sucks.

On the upside, I have some things lined up for my rig for the next week or two, and this will give me more of an incentive to play some games I've been putting off, so it's not all bad.


----------



## rainking

Anyone know why SVP uses 30%+ of my CPU sitting in idle after I'm done watching a movie?..... Each time this happens (and it happens every time), SVP doesn't work when I open another video, and I can't exit from the taskbar icon; I'm forced to end task and restart it for it to work again. I sent a bug report and asked on the SVP forums too.

EDIT: I found out the issue. Apparently if I open MPC-HC while SVP is running as administrator, it doesn't function correctly and SVP keeps using 30%+ of CPU even after I close the video. I run it as admin for MPC-BE to work, if I run it normally it stops working for MPC-BE and works for MPC-HC lol.


----------



## rainking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I still get some hiccups every now and then, but if I make SVP run at x5 the source framerate.


Also, I can confirm this works better than the default option for me as well, thanks.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Unfortunate news. I had some company come over, and they blew through my data cap...
> 
> On my ISP, whenever you use up your data, they severely throttle DL/UL speeds, prevent file downloading, and watching online videos. Basic browsing is all I can really do. For instance, right now I can't use SVP's maintenance tool to update SVP. Good thing I updated before the internet switched over...
> 
> So, it looks like I'll be like this until the first of December, so no guide update until then. Man, this sucks.
> 
> On the upside, I have some things lined up for my rig for the next week or two, and this will give me more of an incentive to play some games I've been putting off, so it's not all bad.


Oh my god.... I'm so sorry. You must live in hell.

You uhh.... you want me to mail you a flash drive with anything?








Hahaha I'm sorry, I shouldn't make fun. Actually, I'll do it if you really want anything. 66/4.2Mbps with no cap, I ship packages every day, I don't mind. I've had this spare 8GB drive hanging round that I have no use for.
If you're within 200 or so miles of me you can get a package next day for $2 (not that I'd charge you)!








I'll get you the latest AMD drivers, DDU, a game or two, and whatever updated software packages you need for making a guide. Then you can post the pictures after.

More fun than going to the library, yea?


----------



## dir_d

Stupid question, how do i get the options in the SVP FRC Window all i have is the automatic slider?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> Stupid question, how do i get the options in the SVP FRC Window all i have is the automatic slider?


It's not obvious at all, took me a few minutes myself. You have to make a new profile which becomes "copy of automatic" then rename it something else (Auto+ is what I call it), then you are free to modify settings.
Turn off artifact masking aka motion blur
The rest is up to you, but I recommend this:


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I still get some hiccups every now and then, but if I make SVP run at x5 the source framerate.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can confirm this works better than the default option for me as well, thanks.
Click to expand...

Just an FYI, you probably shouldn't run x5 if you're running on 60Hz. I'd do it to the closest multiple of your refresh rate to avoid unnecessary resource usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Unfortunate news. I had some company come over, and they blew through my data cap...
> 
> On my ISP, whenever you use up your data, they severely throttle DL/UL speeds, prevent file downloading, and watching online videos. Basic browsing is all I can really do. For instance, right now I can't use SVP's maintenance tool to update SVP. Good thing I updated before the internet switched over...
> 
> So, it looks like I'll be like this until the first of December, so no guide update until then. Man, this sucks.
> 
> On the upside, I have some things lined up for my rig for the next week or two, and this will give me more of an incentive to play some games I've been putting off, so it's not all bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god.... I'm so sorry. You must live in hell.
> 
> You uhh.... you want me to mail you a flash drive with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I'm sorry, I shouldn't make fun. Actually, I'll do it if you really want anything. 66/4.2Mbps with no cap, I ship packages every day, I don't mind. I've had this spare 8GB drive hanging round that I have no use for.
> If you're within 200 or so miles of me you can get a package next day for $2 (not that I'd charge you)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get you the latest AMD drivers, DDU, a game or two, and whatever updated software packages you need for making a guide. Then you can post the pictures after.
> 
> More fun than going to the library, yea?
Click to expand...

Lol! Thanks, but no thanks. It's not that big a deal really. I have plenty of other things to keep me busy. I've adapted to 10/2 with a 10GB data cap somehow.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I still get some hiccups every now and then, but if I make SVP run at x5 the source framerate.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can confirm this works better than the default option for me as well, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just an FYI, you probably shouldn't run x5 if you're running on 60Hz. I'd do it to the closest multiple of your refresh rate to avoid unnecessary resource usage.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Unfortunate news. I had some company come over, and they blew through my data cap...
> 
> On my ISP, whenever you use up your data, they severely throttle DL/UL speeds, prevent file downloading, and watching online videos. Basic browsing is all I can really do. For instance, right now I can't use SVP's maintenance tool to update SVP. Good thing I updated before the internet switched over...
> 
> So, it looks like I'll be like this until the first of December, so no guide update until then. Man, this sucks.
> 
> On the upside, I have some things lined up for my rig for the next week or two, and this will give me more of an incentive to play some games I've been putting off, so it's not all bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god.... I'm so sorry. You must live in hell.
> 
> You uhh.... you want me to mail you a flash drive with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I'm sorry, I shouldn't make fun. Actually, I'll do it if you really want anything. 66/4.2Mbps with no cap, I ship packages every day, I don't mind. I've had this spare 8GB drive hanging round that I have no use for.
> If you're within 200 or so miles of me you can get a package next day for $2 (not that I'd charge you)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get you the latest AMD drivers, DDU, a game or two, and whatever updated software packages you need for making a guide. Then you can post the pictures after.
> 
> More fun than going to the library, yea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Thanks, but no thanks. It's not that big a deal really. I have plenty of other things to keep me busy. I've adapted to 10/2 with a 10GB data cap somehow.
Click to expand...

....








10GB? R.i.p. I'd go postal on their asses. Data costs nothing, the whole data cap thing is a ruze. You should just phone them up and say "Hey uhhh, this cap sucks, remove it or I'm dropping you". and they might just bump it or SOMETHING. I've heard this works when you threaten to quit actually. Unless they know that you know that they are the only ISP in the area. In which case threaten to move lol.

Are you on the Australian outback or what? Somewhere it snows in may in Canada?

India, you must be in semi-rural India.

?????? The moon?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I still get some hiccups every now and then, but if I make SVP run at x5 the source framerate.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can confirm this works better than the default option for me as well, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just an FYI, you probably shouldn't run x5 if you're running on 60Hz. I'd do it to the closest multiple of your refresh rate to avoid unnecessary resource usage.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Unfortunate news. I had some company come over, and they blew through my data cap...
> 
> On my ISP, whenever you use up your data, they severely throttle DL/UL speeds, prevent file downloading, and watching online videos. Basic browsing is all I can really do. For instance, right now I can't use SVP's maintenance tool to update SVP. Good thing I updated before the internet switched over...
> 
> So, it looks like I'll be like this until the first of December, so no guide update until then. Man, this sucks.
> 
> On the upside, I have some things lined up for my rig for the next week or two, and this will give me more of an incentive to play some games I've been putting off, so it's not all bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god.... I'm so sorry. You must live in hell.
> 
> You uhh.... you want me to mail you a flash drive with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I'm sorry, I shouldn't make fun. Actually, I'll do it if you really want anything. 66/4.2Mbps with no cap, I ship packages every day, I don't mind. I've had this spare 8GB drive hanging round that I have no use for.
> If you're within 200 or so miles of me you can get a package next day for $2 (not that I'd charge you)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get you the latest AMD drivers, DDU, a game or two, and whatever updated software packages you need for making a guide. Then you can post the pictures after.
> 
> More fun than going to the library, yea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Thanks, but no thanks. It's not that big a deal really. I have plenty of other things to keep me busy. I've adapted to 10/2 with a 10GB data cap somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10GB? R.i.p. I'd go postal on their asses. Data costs nothing, the whole data cap thing is a ruze. You should just phone them up and say "Hey uhhh, this cap sucks, remove it or I'm dropping you". and they might just bump it or SOMETHING. I've heard this works when you threaten to quit actually. Unless they know that you know that they are the only ISP in the area. In which case threaten to move lol.
> 
> Are you on the Australian outback or what? Somewhere it snows in may in Canada?
> 
> India, you must be in semi-rural India.
> 
> ?????? The moon?
Click to expand...

Sounds like a bad wireless data plan to me, and data does affect that business more than hard line ISPs.

Heck, AT&T has a landline monopoly here, but my T-Mobile phone plan is better than that


----------



## rainking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Just an FYI, you probably shouldn't run x5 if you're running on 60Hz. I'd do it to the closest multiple of your refresh rate to avoid unnecessary resource usage.
> Lol! Thanks, but no thanks. It's not that big a deal really. I have plenty of other things to keep me busy. I've adapted to 10/2 with a 10GB data cap somehow.


My monitor is 120Hz, but I sometimes also use a second screen at 60. I guess I'll keep it at x5 regularly, and x3 for the second monitor, which i will run at 72Hz using CRU that I just found out about. Thanks.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Sounds like a bad wireless data plan to me, and data does affect that business more than hard line ISPs.
> 
> Heck, AT&T has a landline monopoly here, but my T-Mobile phone plan is better than that


Even worse...satellite. Not much choice when you live out in the boonies.

edit: holy nested quote








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> My monitor is 120Hz, but I sometimes also use a second screen at 60. I guess I'll keep it at x5 regularly, and x3 for the second monitor, which i will run at 72Hz using CRU that I just found out about. Thanks.


Ah, okay. I saw 60Hz on your log, so I wasn't sure what was going on there.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Update last night:

Code:



Code:


Manager - 4.0.0.51 - 2015-11-18
+ experimental BD-3D (MVC) support (Dev.build only)
= fixed hangs and crashes is some cases
+ scrollable performance graphs
= fixed black bars detection in some cases
= fixed corrupted OSD in small resolutions

To view, click right click menu > information > version and credits > version number > https://www.svp-team.com/wiki/Changelog


----------



## rainking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Even worse...satellite. Not much choice when you live out in the boonies.
> 
> edit: holy nested quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, okay. I saw 60Hz on your log, so I wasn't sure what was going on there.


The main issue of my CPU being used even after I close the video has been fixed with the 4.0.0.52 update. And yeah, it wasn't related to the refresh rate. Here's a previous log with the issue still present at 120Hz:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



19:11:48.444 _: Main: starting up SVP 4 Pro [4.0.0.51]...
19:11:48.444 : Main: running as Administrator
19:11:48.445 : Main: working dir is C:\Program Files (x86)\SVP 4\
19:11:48.445 : Main: data dir set to C:\Users\Régis\AppData\Roaming\SVP4\
19:11:48.447 : Settings: loading main.cfg OK
19:11:48.447 : Settings: loading ui.cfg OK
19:11:48.448 : Settings: loading frc.cfg OK
19:11:48.450 : Settings: loading profiles.cfg OK
19:11:48.451 : Settings: loading custom.cfg OK
19:11:48.451 : Settings: loading lights.cfg OK
19:11:48.451 : Main: system locale is [en-CA]
19:11:48.452 : Main: setting language file to en.qm...
19:11:48.453 : Main: module 'plugins/svpflow1.dll': 3.0.1.0
19:11:48.455 : Main: module 'plugins/svpflow2.dll': 3.0.4.0
19:11:48.467 : Main: running OpenCL info...
19:11:48.489 : Main: collecting system information...
19:11:48.489 : OS: Windows 10 [10.0.10240]
19:11:48.491 : CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K [base frequency 3501 MHz, 4 threads]
19:11:48.491 : Video: registry info - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
19:11:48.939 : Video: 1 GPU OpenCL device(s) on Intel(R) OpenCL [OpenCL 1.2] (Intel(R) Corporation)
19:11:48.940 : Video 1: device name 'Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600' (Intel(R) Corporation, ver.10.18.15.4256) [gpuID=11]: OK
19:11:48.940 : Video: 1 GPU OpenCL device(s) on NVIDIA CUDA [OpenCL 1.2 CUDA 7.5.0] (NVIDIA Corporation)
19:11:48.940 : Video 1: device name 'GeForce GTX 970' (NVIDIA Corporation, ver.358.91) [gpuID=21]: OK
19:11:48.940 : Memory: 16241 MB total, 7026 MB free
19:11:48.940 : System: initializing network...
19:11:49.108 : Screens: updating information, 1 screen(s) found
19:11:49.109 : Power: AC is ON [1]
19:11:49.225 : Main: preparing FRC profiles...
19:11:49.251 : Main: preparing performance graphs...
19:11:49.285 : Main: preparing ffdshow...
19:11:49.285 : Main: preparing remote control...
19:11:49.285 : RemoteControl: started
19:11:49.285 : Main: preparing main menu...
19:11:49.305 : Main: initialization completed in 816 ms, but still waiting for the screens measurement...
19:11:49.313 : Updates: checking now...
19:11:50.847 : Screens: screen 0 - 1920x1080 @119.975 Hz [measured], 96 PPI
19:11:50.847 : Screens: primary screen is 0
19:11:53.122 : Performance: quick estimation = 673 (previous value was 671)
19:25:41.502 : VideoPlayer: new ffdshow video [de1f5e] in mpc-be.exe (32-bit) [MPC-BE 1.4.5.787] on screen 0
19:25:41.574 : Media: video 1274x720 [PAR 1.000] at 23.976 fps [constant]
19:25:41.574 : Media: codec type is AVC, YUV/4:2:0/8 bits
19:25:41.576 : Playback: starting up...
19:25:41.576 : Playback [de1f5e]: Avisynth (32-bit) version 2.6.0.5, Avisynth 2.6, C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\avisynth.dll
19:25:41.577 : Playback [de1f5e]: resulting video frame 1272x720 [1274x720 -> cropped -> 1272x720]
19:25:41.577 : Playback [de1f5e]: 2 acceptible profiles, best is 'Auto mod' [0]
19:25:41.579 : Playback [de1f5e]: enabled while video is paused
19:25:41.587 : Playback: playing at 119.88 [23.976 *5/1]
19:33:33.828 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:36:46.196 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:39:10.375 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:39:11.626 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:43:47.893 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:43:48.587 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:43:50.762 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:47:16.575 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:56:01.886 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:56:08.855 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:56:21.458 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
19:56:55.738 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:02:07.763 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:02:58.763 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:03:09.139 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:03:18.452 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:03:38.221 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:03:39.515 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:04:44.912 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:04:45.695 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:04:51.574 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:05:23.700 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:05:30.264 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:06:27.387 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:08:00.324 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:09:44.642 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:09:54.603 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:14:23.080 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:14:44.139 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:14:50.076 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:15:57.888 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:16:09.258 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:16:11.136 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:17:35.293 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:17:36.073 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:17:46.958 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:17:59.762 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:18:00.845 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:18:37.454 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:18:44.075 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:18:59.200 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:19:12.506 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:19:20.357 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:20:45.427 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:20:55.073 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:21:02.017 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:21:08.575 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:23:25.575 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:23:31.513 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:24:01.225 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:30:18.076 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:01.580 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:02.200 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:08.511 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:29.278 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:32.475 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:33.887 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:34.709 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:35.512 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:37.325 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:47.013 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:48.076 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:49.579 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:50.201 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:51.332 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:55.954 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:31:57.764 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:32:02.262 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:32:55.455 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:33:02.699 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:37:32.093 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:37:38.525 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:42:16.080 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:48:33.522 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:48:43.574 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:48:51.075 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:54:14.761 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:54:15.326 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:55:20.265 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:55:21.200 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:55:22.526 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:55:23.327 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:55:41.267 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:55:47.955 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:56:06.261 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:58:59.231 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:59:00.583 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:59:01.549 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
20:59:02.265 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:02:21.075 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:02:22.263 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:03:08.271 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:03:55.762 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:06:26.968 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:06:28.326 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:06:29.337 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:06:30.073 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:06:31.530 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:07:31.514 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:13:47.138 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:13:48.647 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:13:49.263 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:14:55.951 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
21:15:03.513 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
_


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> The main issue of my CPU being used even after I close the video has been fixed with the 4.0.0.52 update. And yeah, it wasn't related to the refresh rate. Here's a previous log with the issue still present at 120Hz:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 19:11:48.444 _: Main: starting up SVP 4 Pro [4.0.0.51]...
> 19:11:48.444 : Main: running as Administrator
> 19:11:48.445 : Main: working dir is C:\Program Files (x86)\SVP 4\
> 19:11:48.445 : Main: data dir set to C:\Users\Régis\AppData\Roaming\SVP4\
> 19:11:48.447 : Settings: loading main.cfg OK
> 19:11:48.447 : Settings: loading ui.cfg OK
> 19:11:48.448 : Settings: loading frc.cfg OK
> 19:11:48.450 : Settings: loading profiles.cfg OK
> 19:11:48.451 : Settings: loading custom.cfg OK
> 19:11:48.451 : Settings: loading lights.cfg OK
> 19:11:48.451 : Main: system locale is [en-CA]
> 19:11:48.452 : Main: setting language file to en.qm...
> 19:11:48.453 : Main: module 'plugins/svpflow1.dll': 3.0.1.0
> 19:11:48.455 : Main: module 'plugins/svpflow2.dll': 3.0.4.0
> 19:11:48.467 : Main: running OpenCL info...
> 19:11:48.489 : Main: collecting system information...
> 19:11:48.489 : OS: Windows 10 [10.0.10240]
> 19:11:48.491 : CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K [base frequency 3501 MHz, 4 threads]
> 19:11:48.491 : Video: registry info - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
> 19:11:48.939 : Video: 1 GPU OpenCL device(s) on Intel(R) OpenCL [OpenCL 1.2] (Intel(R) Corporation)
> 19:11:48.940 : Video 1: device name 'Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600' (Intel(R) Corporation, ver.10.18.15.4256) [gpuID=11]: OK
> 19:11:48.940 : Video: 1 GPU OpenCL device(s) on NVIDIA CUDA [OpenCL 1.2 CUDA 7.5.0] (NVIDIA Corporation)
> 19:11:48.940 : Video 1: device name 'GeForce GTX 970' (NVIDIA Corporation, ver.358.91) [gpuID=21]: OK
> 19:11:48.940 : Memory: 16241 MB total, 7026 MB free
> 19:11:48.940 : System: initializing network...
> 19:11:49.108 : Screens: updating information, 1 screen(s) found
> 19:11:49.109 : Power: AC is ON [1]
> 19:11:49.225 : Main: preparing FRC profiles...
> 19:11:49.251 : Main: preparing performance graphs...
> 19:11:49.285 : Main: preparing ffdshow...
> 19:11:49.285 : Main: preparing remote control...
> 19:11:49.285 : RemoteControl: started
> 19:11:49.285 : Main: preparing main menu...
> 19:11:49.305 : Main: initialization completed in 816 ms, but still waiting for the screens measurement...
> 19:11:49.313 : Updates: checking now...
> 19:11:50.847 : Screens: screen 0 - 1920x1080 @119.975 Hz [measured], 96 PPI
> 19:11:50.847 : Screens: primary screen is 0
> 19:11:53.122 : Performance: quick estimation = 673 (previous value was 671)
> 19:25:41.502 : VideoPlayer: new ffdshow video [de1f5e] in mpc-be.exe (32-bit) [MPC-BE 1.4.5.787] on screen 0
> 19:25:41.574 : Media: video 1274x720 [PAR 1.000] at 23.976 fps [constant]
> 19:25:41.574 : Media: codec type is AVC, YUV/4:2:0/8 bits
> 19:25:41.576 : Playback: starting up...
> 19:25:41.576 : Playback [de1f5e]: Avisynth (32-bit) version 2.6.0.5, Avisynth 2.6, C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\avisynth.dll
> 19:25:41.577 : Playback [de1f5e]: resulting video frame 1272x720 [1274x720 -> cropped -> 1272x720]
> 19:25:41.577 : Playback [de1f5e]: 2 acceptible profiles, best is 'Auto mod' [0]
> 19:25:41.579 : Playback [de1f5e]: enabled while video is paused
> 19:25:41.587 : Playback: playing at 119.88 [23.976 *5/1]
> 19:33:33.828 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:36:46.196 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:39:10.375 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:39:11.626 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:43:47.893 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:43:48.587 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:43:50.762 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:47:16.575 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:56:01.886 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:56:08.855 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:56:21.458 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 19:56:55.738 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:02:07.763 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:02:58.763 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:03:09.139 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:03:18.452 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:03:38.221 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:03:39.515 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:04:44.912 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:04:45.695 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:04:51.574 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:05:23.700 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:05:30.264 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:06:27.387 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:08:00.324 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:09:44.642 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:09:54.603 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:14:23.080 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:14:44.139 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:14:50.076 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:15:57.888 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:16:09.258 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:16:11.136 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:17:35.293 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:17:36.073 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:17:46.958 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:17:59.762 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:18:00.845 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:18:37.454 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:18:44.075 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:18:59.200 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:19:12.506 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:19:20.357 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:20:45.427 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:20:55.073 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:21:02.017 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:21:08.575 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:23:25.575 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:23:31.513 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:24:01.225 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:30:18.076 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:01.580 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:02.200 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:08.511 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:29.278 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:32.475 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:33.887 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:34.709 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:35.512 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:37.325 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:47.013 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:48.076 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:49.579 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:50.201 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:51.332 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:55.954 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:31:57.764 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:32:02.262 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:32:55.455 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:33:02.699 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:37:32.093 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:37:38.525 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:42:16.080 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:48:33.522 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:48:43.574 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:48:51.075 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:54:14.761 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:54:15.326 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:55:20.265 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:55:21.200 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:55:22.526 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:55:23.327 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:55:41.267 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:55:47.955 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:56:06.261 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:58:59.231 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:59:00.583 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:59:01.549 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 20:59:02.265 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:02:21.075 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:02:22.263 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:03:08.271 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:03:55.762 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:06:26.968 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:06:28.326 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:06:29.337 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:06:30.073 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:06:31.530 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:07:31.514 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:13:47.138 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:13:48.647 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:13:49.263 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:14:55.951 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> 21:15:03.513 : Playback [de1f5e]: seek was detected - turning off and back on...
> _


Awesome







You gotta love how quickly the SVP devs respond to bugs.


----------



## airisom2

Since making this thread I have edited the OP a grand total of 138 times







It doesn't seem like that much, but I guess over the span of two years it builds up.

With that said, edit 138 was a few minutes ago.

Enjoy


----------



## huzzug

Hey airisom, thanks for the guide.
I configured mine with SVP and when I try to play a videos, it gives me a notification saying "unable to locate avsynth". Also, the videos shudders and the motion is not very smooth. Any help is appreciated


----------



## airisom2

Might need to install or reinstall avisynth. You can try out 2.6mt and avs+ linked in the guide, uninstalling the other before installing the next.

Could also be a permissions issue, so try running as admin.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Might need to install or reinstall avisynth. You can try out 2.6mt and avs+ linked in the guide, uninstalling the other before installing the next.
> 
> Could also be a permissions issue, so try running as admin.


I found that simply uninstalling and letting SVP reinstall takes care of ANY and ALL issues you may have with it or Avisynth.
Also, make sure to enable smooth motion always in madVR or else you'll get dropped frames.


----------



## mardon

I usually use the internal smoothing on my LG OLED tried this out tonight.. Wow much much better. Default intall and then cranked all settings to max.


----------



## huzzug

I still get unusual dropped frames using Pot player when there are lots of movement in the frames. How do I solve this. Also, the motion also gets jittery. Thanks


----------



## airisom2

Monitor the video when running fraps. Also, have task manager and GPU-Z up to monitor their usage. My guess is either the CPU or the GPU is causing the framerate to lower due to having settings higher than it can render, which resulted in the dropped frames.


----------



## airisom2

I made some new profiles for ya'll to try out if anyone is interested.

Here ya go.

Live Action:


Anime: 12px motion vector

Enable Global Refinement grid step for slightly less artifacts at the expense of much higher CPU/GPU usage on high res videos.

I'm currently marathoning How It's Made, and I haven't experienced any artifacting so far (about 12 episodes in). YMMV, though. HIM isn't nearly as busy as other Live Action stuff.

I skipped through some of the action parts of Elysium 2013, and the artifacts are very minimal. Pretty much the only ones that are really noticeable are the aura-like artifacts around moving objects, but you can't really get rid of those without greatly sacrificing smoothness.

The Anime profile is the best I can make it. Smoothness is more consistent, and there are less artifacts than with the previous profile.

The main difference between the new profiles and the older ones I had is fact that SVP is able to interpolate depth MUCH more accurately. There were times with my older profile where stuff off in the distance would be kinda jumpy whereas the stuff closer would be smooth, and these profiles fixed that in my testing. As a result of the tweaks I made, the overall smoothness is much more uniform over the last profiles.

I'm pretty satisfied with these profiles. Never knew that SVP could be this good.


----------



## aayman_farzand

^That seems to be working quite well, CPU usage went down from 50% (automatic; all high) to 30% on the same video file.


----------



## rainking

Anyone know how you configure mpc-be and/or madVR for 4K playback? All I'm getting is audio at the moment.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> Anyone know how you configure mpc-be and/or madVR for 4K playback? All I'm getting is audio at the moment.


Does it play video without SVP open?

If so, codecs are configured correctly and something to do with SVP or Avisynth is broken. Fully uninstall and Reinstall SVP. Their installer is really smart and will probably fix it.

If no video is playing with SVP closed, then your codes are the problem (or more rarely, corrupt or incompatible media player settings are applied). The easiest and best way to fix your codecs IMO is with the Shark007 (advanced) codec pack. Extract the exe with 7-zip and you'll get the raw installer without adware (which is optional anyway). Then go to the tools page of shark007.net, and get MPC-BE+madVR *x86.* 64 bit is not supported yet in SVP.

When you install Shark007 codecs, go through each section and select FFDSHOW for everything (NOT FFDSHOW DXVA). There are 3 sections or that *need*things changed. The optional fourth is switching AVI~RM > AVI Playback from Microsoft to LAV. I trust LAV more than Microsoft, and it DOES say "This will probably work when all else has failed".

Here are screenshots of the four pages with the options to change from stock. Sorry it's so ugly. Shark007 has a butt ugly GUI, and it doesn't work well with Windows High Contrast themes. To be fair though, nothing does. (Not even Windows).










Spoiler: Warning: UGLY!










*Now you should be good to go!*









This is faster and easier than doing codecs manually with *no trade off* that I am aware of. In fact, it's better than doing it manually as most people don't know what they ACTUALLY need. In that regard it is HIGHLY superior to K-Lite as they stuff in everything in they can and cause breakage. It's significantly better in terms of coverage and stability compared to all other codec packs across the board. Shark007 uses a "less is more" philosophy. Combined with a "latest and greatest" rule as well. So expect near daily updates to MPC-BE, and closer to weekly for Shark007 codecs. I think he recompiles LAV every couple days after major commits and bug fixes are added. Whenever a component used in the codec pack is updated, he updates his codec pack with the newer version, including nightly and un official releases. (I've never had a problem from this).

IMO that is way better than checking each and every component and switching them around manually. Plus his installer automatically uninstalls any other codec packs you have installed, and resets Windows to the stock codec configuration to undo any misconfigurations and other issues caused by other codec packs.









Most importantly though, I've never had a single video file fail to play with Shark007 codecs in the _5 years_ I've been using them! In addition to being a codec pack, it replaces the default Windows thumbnailer with a much better thumbnailer that is something like twice the speed. It shows 10 bit previews and works for every file type known to man too. Official, draft, or something else. (Yes h.265 draft encodes will thumbnail and playback, *as will broken AVIs! (Though you may have to change settings in the Shark007 control panel depending on how broken it is).* The only issue I've had is .flv's failing to thumbnail. I haven't tried to fix it yet though.

Oh yea, you can post on the Shark007 forums with any questions or bugs, and Shark007 will usually respond within 24 hours. *If it can be fixed, he'll fix it. If not, he can report the bug to whatever dev or project has the issue and make sure it gets fixed.*







I am a fan for sure.

EDIT: Thanks for the rep, glad to see it worked!









EDIT2: Edited the snot out of that. Should be much easier to read and understand. Screenshots of settings required added as well.


----------



## darkang3l

Hi,

I've recently started using SVP and it looks nice but, the playback is actually not that smooth. It is constantly dropping frames and not really sure why, more so in complex scenes.

I have installed and uninstalled SVP many times, with or without madVR. With madVR it looks ok in windowed mode, but when I make it full screen it's really bad, like 15-20 fps. I'm not interested much in using madVR anyway, I just want to use the standard SPV as for me it looks quite well, if it weren't for the dropped frames.

I think my specs are good enough to run the basic SPV without madVR. I have a Lenovo Y50 with i7 4710QM, 16GB RAM and GTX 860m 4GB. It's not a high end gaming machine, but it performs quite well.

What I want to do is install SPV with the included MPC-HC and play my movies at 60 fps without hiccups, but it's not happening. I've checked in task manager while playing a movie and CPU usage doesn't go above 50%, hovering usually at around 30%. I also use my dedicated card for GPU acceleration. I changed the settings in MPC-HC, internal and external filters as recommended.

Maybe my specs aren't good enough to run SPV properly and get smooth 60 fps, although I wouldn't believe so, or I didn't make the right settings.

It would be great if someone could help me out to play my videos smoothly with SPV.


----------



## airisom2

I'm gonna need a bit more info, but before getting that info, go ahead and reset madVR with the batch file included inside the madVR folder, and assess system performance in SVP by right-clicking on the taskbar, utilities, assess system performance.

1. Play a 1080p video with madVR selected as the video renderer, and play it at fullscreen.
2. Run fraps or similar while the video is playing to monitor the framerate.
3. Record results.
4. Do steps 1-3 again but windowed at the video's native resolution.
5. Do steps 1-4 again but with EVR Custom as the video renderer.
6. Do steps 1-5 again but with a 720p file.
7. Screenshot SVP Video Profile Settings
8. Screenshot the performance tab in SVP with cpu usage set to per core and not overall. Do one for 720p and 1080p.

My guess is that you need to dial down some settings in SVP and/or madVR, as both of those will cause performance issues if not set right.


----------



## darkang3l

Hi,

Thanks for the fast reply.

Is madVR a must? I am not using it and the video looks quite good, with madVR the playback was so bad that I thought it's way too taxing on graphics and won't work on my specs.

For now I'm just trying to use just the basic SVP with MPC-HC and later on if I manage to get smooth 60 fps, I'll see if I need better picture and look into madVR.

I played only 720p movies. Although my laptop has 1080p display, I use an Optoma ML750 LED projector for watching movies, which has 1280x800 native resolution. I will be using some 1080p movies as well I guess, some are just encoded better than the 720p ones for some rason.

I didn't mention that I have windows 10 now, but it was the same on 8.1.

That said, I use SVP with MPC-HC and the recommended settings for it to play 720p movies for now. In full screen it def looks better than 24 frames and it's mostly 60 fps, but I have constant frame drops, specially in more complex scenes.

I used the fluency and tearing test from SVP and the bar was stalling and skipping when the image was not smooth.

Any other ideeas for proper testing? I have MSI Afterburner which I use to check fps and GPU usage in games, but idk how to make the OSD show in MPC.

With madVR I get that it might be too intensive for my system, but I'm not using it and it should handle the SVP quite well I'd say, right? Kind of weird.

edit: one thing I could do to show you the symptoms is to play a movie in full screen and record my monitor with the phone camera in 60 fps and send it to you or upload it. Just a thought.

Cheers.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply.
> 
> Is madVR a must? I am not using it and the video looks quite good, with madVR the playback was so bad that I thought it's way too taxing on graphics and won't work on my specs.
> 
> For now I'm just trying to use just the basic SVP with MPC-HC and later on if I manage to get smooth 60 fps, I'll see if I need better picture and look into madVR.
> 
> I played only 720p movies. Although my laptop has 1080p display, I use an Optoma ML750 LED projector for watching movies, which has 1280x800 native resolution. I will be using some 1080p movies as well I guess, some are just encoded better than the 720p ones for some rason.
> 
> I didn't mention that I have windows 10 now, but it was the same on 8.1.
> 
> That said, I use SVP with MPC-HC and the recommended settings for it to play 720p movies for now. In full screen it def looks better than 24 frames and it's mostly 60 fps, but I have constant frame drops, specially in more complex scenes.
> 
> I used the fluency and tearing test from SVP and the bar was stalling and skipping when the image was not smooth.
> 
> Any other ideeas for proper testing? I have MSI Afterburner which I use to check fps and GPU usage in games, but idk how to make the OSD show in MPC.
> 
> With madVR I get that it might be too intensive for my system, but I'm not using it and it should handle the SVP quite well I'd say, right? Kind of weird.
> 
> edit: one thing I could do to show you the symptoms is to play a movie in full screen and record my monitor with the phone camera in 60 fps and send it to you or upload it. Just a thought.
> 
> Cheers.


You didn't actually answer what he asked though. I would have asked the same thing. We need to know precisely how much CPU and more importantly GPU usage you are getting with the above scenarios.

I'm guessing you need something tweaked, but I don't know what... I'll check back in tomorrow.







I would say I won't rest until your playback performance is smooth, but I actually must rest.

Goodnight.







(But seriously though, we need more information!!!)


----------



## darkang3l

I did mention my CPU usage doesn't go above 50% and hovers mostly at around 30%. I checked now with MSI Afterburner and the GPU hovers at 40% and didn't go above 43%.

I don't know how to show the OSD when playing movie, I tried fraps too and I still don't see the fps, but I'm sure it's dropping frames by the looks of it. Also did that fluency and tearing test and the bar is not moving smooth across the screen when it looks like it's dropping frames.

I did assess the system performance in SVP again and here are the results from the bottom of the file. As mentioned before, I don't use madVR, just SVP with MPC-HC.

11:27:54.402 _: VideoPlayer: new ffdshow video [59087c] in mpc-hc.exe (32-bit) [MPC-HC 1.7.10.0] on screen 0
11:27:54.451 : Media: video 1280x536 [PAR 1.000] at 23.976 fps [constant]
11:27:54.451 : Media: codec type is AVC, YUV/4:2:0/8 bits
11:27:54.451 : VideoPlayer: clear AVS script previously set by SVP
11:27:54.453 : Playback: starting up...
11:27:54.453 : Playback [59087c]: Avisynth (32-bit) version 2.6.0.5, Avisynth 2.6, C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\avisynth.dll
11:27:54.454 : Playback [59087c]: resulting video frame 1280x536
11:27:54.455 : Playback [59087c]: 1 acceptible profiles, best is 'Automatic' [0]
11:27:54.455 : Playback [59087c]: enabled while video is playing
11:27:54.455 : Profile: using auto values [1]
11:27:54.465 : Playback: playing at 59.94 [23.976 *5/2]
11:29:32.798 : FFDShow: remove instance [59087c]
11:29:32.798 : Playback [59087c]: disabled while video is stopped
11:29:33.100 : Playback [59087c]: deleted
11:29:50.935 : Performance: motion vectors estimation = 2118
11:30:01.465 : Performance: CPU-based frame rendering = 2112
11:30:13.116 : Performance: GPU-based frame rendering [gpuID=11] = 1614
11:30:24.335 : Performance: GPU-based frame rendering [gpuID=21] = 168_


----------



## airisom2

Could you please do the steps outlined in my last post? I need that information to more accurately diagnose your problem. The frame counter in fraps and msi ab/rtss should show up on the video.

Edit: if you still can't get the frame counter to work, then skip using madvr and focus on evr custom. It has a frame counter and some other stuff that could be useful in the ctrl j debug osd.


----------



## darkang3l

Yea, I really can't make the fps display on the video, not with MSIAfterburner and not with fraps, do I need to set anything? I couldn't find a setting and F12 doesn't do anything either.

I told you before, I don't have madVR, but I found EVR custom presenter and selected it, doesn't look to change anything though. I'll try more to make the fps display and test 1080p and 720p videos. The MPC-HC window is very small when it starts, not the native video resolution.

I didn play a 1080p video and checked MSI Afterburner and SVP performance monitor and took a screenshot. I mentioned the GPU usage was around 40%, that was actually the temperature, lol, my mistake. It looks like it's around 10% only. Here's the image.



The core clock shows 540 but that's not correct, it's 1k, MSI Afterburner shows that sometimes, idk why.

edit: Ok, so I managet to display the fps with fraps, idk why it didn't work before, maybe because I was starting the video first and then fraps.

It seems to be 60 fps steady on 1080p full screen or window, that's very odd. Once it looked like dropped to 59 briefly, but didn't even see 59, just looked like it changed and back to 60 fast. The fluency and tearing test still shows that the playback is not smooth, the vertical bar keeps jumping or skipping when the playback s not smooth. Maybe it's not skipping frames? It's really weird cos it looks like it, idk what else is happening in this case.

I did record the screen with my phone at 60 fps while playing a 1080p video and a 720p video full screen. Both showed steady fps with fraps, but the bar from the fluency and tearing test is clearly not moving smoothly, but skipping and jumping quite a lot. I'm not sure if I upload the videos here if they will play at 60 fps.

As for SVP video profile settings it's nothing to show, I have the free version and it's just default, the performance/quality bar is middle, optimized for film and artifacts masking is on low. I plan on buying SPV if I manage to make it work properly, but there's no point paying for it now if it's not smooth on my system.

BTW, I did ctrl J with EVR custom presenter selected and the fps is not steady 60 fps, its 59-60 continuously changing, not sure if it's normal or not. It also show that it's using my integrated graphics. If I chage to integrated graphics in SVP it's still using the integrated in EVR and the fps is around 50 in full screen and 60 in window. In windowed mode, the fraps counter shows steady 60 and EVR shows 59-60, exactly as it does in full screen when I use the dedicated graphics in SVP. I also selected the other EVR, not the custom and it seems that when the playback is not smooth, fraps shows 59 fps, but with EVR custom fraps shows steady 60 even though the playback is the same with both renderers and not smooth. Took a screenshot of the EVR custom OSD and I hope it gives you more info.



So my guess now is that it's not dropping frames, but something else is happening. One thing to mention is that I didn't install EVR, I guess it came with the SVP pack? I took a screenshot of the output options in MPC-HC.



Let me know what other info or tests you need and thanks for your help guys.


----------



## airisom2

Looks like the cpu is the culprit. EVR is included in mpc. Whenever SVP uses up a lot of cpu, video performance starts to degrade.

In svp video profile settings, create a new profile, use the profile I made in tbe guide, and we will work from there.


----------



## darkang3l

Lol, I wouldn't have thought that my quad core i7 is not enough, even if it's mobile. How can others run SVP on i5 or even i3 then? I know my laptop is not a high end gaming machine, but it's not performing bad at all.

Regarding video profile, I don't think I can make one in the free version of SVP and since I'm not sure if it's going to work well on my system or the quality will be good enough, can't really justify paying for the premium version just yet. I'm not sure what to do about it in this case.

Is it a matter of lowering the settings because my system can't handle them as they are, or just something is not set up properly? The image quality is acceptable at this point, although on fast movement i can see some painting like effect specially on the skin and the halo effect is there but not really bad. If the quality will be worse idk if I want to watch movies this way.

I also couldn't see the video profile for SVP in your guide, just some basic SVP settings. Is there anything else I can change? or maybe I'm not using the right codecs, or the right combination...

In external filters I only have ffdshow raw video filter ad in internal filters I have the hardware video decoder set to DXVA2 (copy-back) as I saw in the player settings on SVP site.

If nothing else works, I'll probably buy the premium version of SVP, but I'd hate to pay for it and then not use it because it doesn't work properly for me.



edit: Ok, I have changed the MPC-HC settings to match the ones in your guide, except for using madVR and reclock. I took a screenshot of performance monitor after playing a 720p video for a bit and looks like it's less intensive on the CPU, but I do't see any improvements in the playback, maybe minor. It still looks like dropping frames or something and it's not smooth. It only looks smooth for a few second at a time, so it's not like a rare thing, it's constant.


----------



## airisom2

Try running a 720p video with gpu acceleration disabled and see if that changes the smoothness.


----------



## darkang3l

I tried that before, everything I could find on SVP, even tried all processing threads and no luck. Odd enough, with no GPU acceleration I think the halo effect is less noticeable and maybe it drops less frames, but not sure.

I also installed reclock with additional programs and features on SVP and did all the settings in your guide, but absolutely no change. It's really odd and very frustrating. Added madVR again and checked all the "trade quality for performance" boxes, but it's still unplayable and if I have my projector connected, it changes my refresh rate to 59 which makes the projection smaller and less bright for some reason. Removed it again.

I really don't know what the problem is, many say they have smooth playback on much worse systems than mine, even with madVR on but lower settings. I don't get it. I have the latest GPU drivers, games run without problems.

Any other ideas? You think if I get the premium version of SVP, the unlocked features would hep, or should it run smooth with the standard settings too?

edit: any chance I can change the render device to my dedicated graphics for EVR custom? or madVR if that is that is the cause for very low fps with it?


----------



## airisom2

SVP pro wont fix your problem since both the free and full versions use the sane interpolation engine. Aside from trying different driver versions and messing with the slider in video prodile settings, I'm out of ideas. I invite you to post your problem in svp-team forums and let the devs help you out.

Good luck


----------



## darkang3l

What about the render device for EVR? I couldn't find where to change it.

Yea, it's just very strange, the playback is not smooth no matter what I do, but the fps counter is constant, at least the fraps one.

Thanks for trying. If anyone else has some ideas, please share.


----------



## airisom2

Both madVR and EVR use gpu acceleration. I think all renderers that are included with mpc have some sort of gpu acceleration functionality.


----------



## darkang3l

Yea, I noticed that, but as you can see in the EVR OSD, it is using the integrated graphics and don't know how to change it, maybe it makes a difference.


----------



## airisom2

Ah, didn't see you had DXVA enabled. Try disabling that in LAV video. Also, since you have a dedicated GPU, try disabling the iGPU in the BIOS. That should force EVR and other renderers to use the dedicated GPU.

EDIT: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-P-Y-and-Z-series/LENOVO-Y50-70-How-To-Set-NVIDIA-Card-as-Default-Graphic-Adapter/td-p/2049999


----------



## darkang3l

Messed something up and reinstalled SVP, now EVR is not using DXVA anyway. Also I installed Avisynth + for a change. I'm not sure what caused it, but now the image looks sharper and much more colourful. Unfortunately, the playback is the same, still not smooth with drop outs. So is there no other way to force EVR use my dedicated graphics? I really don't want to deactivate the internal GPU from BIOS and always use the dedicated.

Also not sure why, but now in MPC-HC external filters, the first one changed from ffdshow audio processor to ffdshow raw video filter and that's what EVR is using now. Maybe that's what improved colors and sharpness? Probably changed when I installed reclock and selected it as audio renderer.

Anyway, still not smooth playback for whatever reason.

edit: yea, changing the preferred graphics processor in nvidia control panel didn't help.

I managed to make EVR use the dedicated graphics, but still no change. Maybe because EVR is not using DXVA? no matter what I chose now, it's still not using.

If EVR is using the dedicated graphics now and SVP shows the CPU usage doesn't go much above 50%, I really don't understand what's going on.


----------



## darkang3l

Anyone else can share his thoughts on this?


----------



## TwoCables

Will this make WinDVD play my DVDs at 60 FPS?

Forgive me for asking, but there are 624 posts to read and the forum's search isn't helping me either.


----------



## huzzug

You can play DVD's with either of the players in the OP. Any specific feature that WinDVD you want ? I believe the players in the OP have to do with the various Audio/Video filters that are being used.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> You can play DVD's with either of the players in the OP. Any specific feature that WinDVD you want ? I believe the players in the OP have to do with the various Audio/Video filters that are being used.


I paid good money for WinDVD a year or two ago because I liked it far more than anything else. So I want to know if I can get 60 FPS in WinDVD, just as I asked above. If not, then it's not a big deal; I just want to know.


----------



## airisom2

You can't use SVP with WDVD because WDVD is not able to use the external filters required for SVP to work.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> You can't use SVP with WDVD because WDVD is not able to use the external filters required for SVP to work.


Hmm, ok. 

What would I do if I wanted to have 60 FPS DVD playback?


----------



## airisom2

Pretty much everything you need is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Pretty much everything you need is in the first post of this thread.


Oh that's right. I kinda forgot for a moment there.







Thank you, airisom2!


----------



## darkang3l

I've made some progress with help from SPV guys, if I check D3D fullscreen in output, it looks like there's almost no stutter, much better than before, although it seems to be a bit less fluid, but it's fine.

The problem is, MPC-HC is changing my display mode in full screen with the D3D checked, which is bad when I use my projector, it makes the image smaller and washed out, looks very bad.

Any way to stop MPC-HC from changing the display mode in full screen with D3D checked?

Tried these settings, default are:



Then I tried with this option checked and added the projector display mode which was there when I clicked add.



Same result, nothing changed. Any ideas?


----------



## airisom2

Glad the SVP devs could help you out







Maybe making the projector the primary display would fix it?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> I've made some progress with help from SPV guys, if I check D3D fullscreen in output, it looks like there's almost no stutter, much better than before, although it seems to be a bit less fluid, but it's fine.
> 
> The problem is, MPC-HC is changing my display mode in full screen with the D3D checked, which is bad when I use my projector, it makes the image smaller and washed out, looks very bad.
> 
> Any way to stop MPC-HC from changing the display mode in full screen with D3D checked?
> 
> Tried these settings, default are:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tried with this option checked and added the projector display mode which was there when I clicked add.
> 
> 
> 
> Same result, nothing changed. Any ideas?


Personally, I would do this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1385468/svp-smooth-video-project-discussion-thread/600_100#post_24768725
then try the tweaks you just applied if that didn't fix it entirely. Second screen or not it shouldn't be stuttering... I mean I had an FX 6350 and a 770 for crying out loud and ran movies with madVR and SVP on a 1440p screen at 96Hz/fps WITH ZERO FRAME DROPS! The only sacrifice I made setting the pixel search to 22px instead of 16 or 14. Everything else was maxed out. Madvr was using jinc 3 taps with all the bells and whistles aside from image doubling which no mortal on planet Earth can run. (This was before super-res and he sharpening algo's and whatnot).

Your hardware is MORE than capable of what you're trying to do. If it play at all, it should be playing with no frame drops. Since it isn't that means there's still something screwed up with the software... I get frame drops if I go over 83-87% GPU usage or 85-90% CPU usage.

Control + J should give you the OSD and let you know if you're dropping any frames and/or what buffer is the issue. Look fr any resource usage that doesn't seem right. Who knows, it could even be an issue with your HDD failing or incorrect raid settings. (Happened to me long ago before the SSD days, had to use a ramdisk to play media off of temporarily LOL! One HDD i a RAID was biting the dust slowly and put my speeds at 5% of what hey should have been. Too much "nostalgia" to handle right there. Love it when my mouse pointer froze hahaha







)

*So yea, this is purely a software issue that is most likely resulting from something being broken, not misconfigured!*


----------



## darkang3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Personally, I would do this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1385468/svp-smooth-video-project-discussion-thread/600_100#post_24768725
> then try the tweaks you just applied if that didn't fix it entirely. Second screen or not it shouldn't be stuttering... I mean I had an FX 6350 and a 770 for crying out loud and ran movies with madVR and SVP on a 1440p screen at 96Hz/fps WITH ZERO FRAME DROPS! The only sacrifice I made setting the pixel search to 22px instead of 16 or 14. Everything else was maxed out. Madvr was using jinc 3 taps with all the bells and whistles aside from image doubling which no mortal on planet Earth can run. (This was before super-res and he sharpening algo's and whatnot).
> 
> Your hardware is MORE than capable of what you're trying to do. If it play at all, it should be playing with no frame drops. Since it isn't that means there's still something screwed up with the software... I get frame drops if I go over 83-87% GPU usage or 85-90% CPU usage.
> 
> Control + J should give you the OSD and let you know if you're dropping any frames and/or what buffer is the issue. Look fr any resource usage that doesn't seem right. Who knows, it could even be an issue with your HDD failing or incorrect raid settings. (Happened to me long ago before the SSD days, had to use a ramdisk to play media off of temporarily LOL! One HDD i a RAID was biting the dust slowly and put my speeds at 5% of what hey should have been. Too much "nostalgia" to handle right there. Love it when my mouse pointer froze hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *So yea, this is purely a software issue that is most likely resulting from something being broken, not misconfigured!*


Yea, so I did all that, installed Shark007 codecs, then MPC-BE with madVR and then installed SVP. I opened a movie and it's exactly the same as before when I used MPC-HC with madVR, I probably get 15fps or so and SVP is not even active. What's worse is it's doing that n window mode too, as before it was playing fine in window mode. It also looks like vsync is off or something, I get tearing too.

I've set everything default and don't know what's wrong. I have attached the OSD screenshot.



edit: Even if I choose EVR custom, it's the same, very low framerate.

edit2: I actually checked with fraps and I get a wooping 10fps in window and 6fps full screen, lol.


----------



## airisom2

Try resetting madVR using the included batch file in madVR's directory. It looks like you have some settings enabled that will lower performance. Afterwards, disable fullscreen exclusive mode listed under rendering, general settings. You can also play with the other settings on that page, as I'm thinking that windowed overlay mode and use separate device for presentation can help you out.


----------



## darkang3l

MadVR came with MPC-BE and there is no batch file inside the madVR folder inside MPC-BE. I tried those settings you mentioned and more, also have all improve performance ones selected, but there is absolutely no improvement, still getting 10fps in window and 6fps in full screen. This is really annoying, it should work on my system but it doesn't.

edit: ok, so I've selected dedicated graphics to open MPC-BE in nvidia control panel and now it works, but SVP is not active, although fraps shows 60 fps, it's definitely not somooth.

How do I make SVP work with MPC-BE?


----------



## airisom2

madVR is not included with mpc-be. If you selected madVR in the setup page when you installed SVP, then it will be located in SVP's directory. If you installed it manually, then it will be wherever you extracted madVR's contents to.

In order to get SVP to work with MPC-BE, you have to add ffdshow raw video filter to the external filters list and set it to prefer.


----------



## darkang3l

Yes, it is included with the one that I got from Shark007 and it is used. I changed some settings in it and the image looks better now, so definitely madVR is used.

I can't find ffdshow at all when trying to add new external filters. SVP had ffdshow selected when I installed it. If I try to add new feature to SVP, ffdshow is selected and grayed out.

So how do I add ffdshow to external filters if it's not there?

edit: ok, 've located ffdshow with browse and when I open a movie, SVP tries to start but it says can't locate avisynth, please reinstall it. I reinstalled SVP but still nothing, if I try to add new feature to SVP, avisynth is selected and grayed out.

edit2: I've tested it with my projector as well and it seems to work properly and it doesn't change the display mode in full screen.

Checking smooth motion in madVR makes it look a bit better but still far from SVP. Now I just need to make SVP work with MPC-BE. Reinstalled a couple of times and still asks for avisynth.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> Yes, it is included with the one that I got from Shark007 and it is used. I changed some settings in it and the image looks better now, so definitely madVR is used.
> 
> I can't find ffdshow at all when trying to add new external filters. SVP had ffdshow selected when I installed it. If I try to add new feature to SVP, ffdshow is selected and grayed out.
> 
> So how do I add ffdshow to external filters if it's not there?
> 
> edit: ok, 've located ffdshow with browse and when I open a movie, SVP tries to start but it says can't locate avisynth, please reinstall it. I reinstalled SVP but still nothing, if I try to add new feature to SVP, avisynth is selected and grayed out.
> 
> edit2: I've tested it with my projector as well and it seems to work properly and it doesn't change the display mode in full screen.
> 
> Checking smooth motion in madVR makes it look a bit better but still far from SVP. Now I just need to make SVP work with MPC-BE. Reinstalled a couple of times and still asks for avisynth.


UNINSTALL SVP, I had the same issue, Avisynth can easily get messed up! While it's uninstalled, delete the avisynth.dll's from your System32 and SysWOW64 folders.

Use something like CCleaner to see if if it's uninstalled and make sure no other codec packages are installed too.

Now reinstall SVP, and the correct Avisynth will install with it. If that doesn't fix 95% of the dropped frames I'm almost 100% positive that you need the relavant Avisynth dll to be moved to the System32 and SysWOW64 folders manually

MadVR will drop frames with the wrong settings. I have issues if I don't use Smooth motion all the time (which you should with SVP) and these "trade quality for performance settings" That alone should make it better, but if Avisynth/svp reinstall didn't fix the main issue then it's still something else misconfigured...

You did set everything to use FFDshow like in my post correct? *You're positive there are no other codec packages installed aside from Shark007?*


----------



## darkang3l

I actually didn't set everything to ffdsho, missed that part, I just left everything on default. Can I set those after or do I have to uninstall shark007?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> I actually didn't set everything to ffdsho, missed that part, I just left everything on default. Can I set those after or do I have to uninstall shark007?


Yea you can set those after, that's why it isn't using SVP.









There is no shortcut, you have to manually navigate to settings32.exe application in C:\Program Files (x86)\Shark007\Advanced\Tools.

EDIT: Here are the settings for MadVR that you may need. I drop frames with some of these unchecked.


EDIT2: Don't use Superres or any image enhancements anywhere. You can experiment with them after the problem is fixed. I can't handle them with a GTX 970 and 4670k @ 4.6GHz though. (1440p 96Hz)

For chroma upscaling, I recommend super XBR (125) with Anti-Ringing
Image Downscaling: Catmull-Rom with Anti-Ringing and Linear Light.
Image doubling DISABLE EVERYTHING. I don't even know how much power you need for these but it's a LOT.
Image upscaling can be set to Jinc with Anti-ringing.
Upscaling refinement can be left all off for now until you get it working. Then you might want to play with Enhance detail and LumeSharpen to start since they're easier to run.

General settings:


Windowed mode: *8 Frames* in advance.

Exclusive mode causes issues for me and I prefer MPC-BE's slim seek bar where I can see the time and preview on mouseover. Nevertheless I set it to 8 frames in advance in case I were to use it.

Smooth Motion: Always

Dithering: - These settings may be too much, it depends on your GPU. Set to ordered or random depending on your preference otherwise. Anything but none, it's subjective.


I unchecked 3D as well since I'm not using it.


----------



## darkang3l

Ok, I did the settings in shar007 and still wasn't working. I then uninstalled SVP and removed avisynth from syswow64, but it wasn't there in sys32. I reinstalled SVP and now it installed avisynth properly and it starts.

I do have some frame drops in full screen, I'll try to lower some settings in madVR and will come back with the results. I seem to be on the right track now.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> Ok, I did the settings in shar007 and still wasn't working. I then uninstalled SVP and removed avisynth from syswow64, but it wasn't there in sys32. I reinstalled SVP and now it installed avisynth properly and it starts.
> 
> I do have some frame drops in full screen, I'll try to lower some settings in madVR and will come back with the results. I seem to be on the right track now.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.


Excellent!







I edited my previous post with some recommendations that should help with the remaining frame drops. I can run most of these settings on a 770 and up.









Edit:
SVP Settings: Also subjective. If you're having trouble I recommend raising the motion vectors to 22 px. and the precision to two pixels. You can disable decrease grid step as well too if it's still too much. Make sure it's using your GPU! (Right click SVP tray icon > Application Settings > GPU Acceleration)


----------



## darkang3l

But if MPC-BE with madVR is using my dedicated GPU, is it ok to set SVP to use the same GPU?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> But if MPC-BE with madVR is using my dedicated GPU, is it ok to set SVP to use the same GPU?


Yes, that's how it's supposed to work. CPU's usually can't handle SVP without the GPU to help.


----------



## darkang3l

Umm...I opened the movie again and it seems to keep 60fps steady now. I haven't changed anything yet in madVR, no performance over quality is selected and SVP has no GPU acceleration, but it works fine. I'll do some more testing.


----------



## r0llinlacs

So what file types does SVP work with?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> Umm...I opened the movie again and it seems to keep 60fps steady now. I haven't changed anything yet in madVR, no performance over quality is selected and SVP has no GPU acceleration, but it works fine. I'll do some more testing.


Enable GPU acceleration in SVP at the very least.

You're sure it's not dropping frames at all though in full screen? (Did you check the OSD)? If not then it seems like you're doing pretty good! However, I doubt that you'll be able to play all SIZES of videos with the same success on CPU only as there are different performance requirements to playing 1080p native and something else scaled up to 1080p.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> So what file types does SVP work with?


Everything that FFDshow works with. So everything (I think?). Or nearly everything (not sure about H.265...?), but haven't run into anything it doesn't work on. I know there are a few file types FFDShow doesn't work on, but those are old and rare.

EDIT: Potplayer... Well I've never used it, but in MPC-BE there are hotkeys to do that and a right click menu. Google?


----------



## huzzug

It works with all file types (majority of file types you find on net anyways).

I have a question, currently using the Pot player, and my video seems to have flipped on the right side. I'm sure I pressed something but not sure what. Any help ?


----------



## darkang3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Enable GPU acceleration in SVP at the very least.
> 
> You're sure it's not dropping frames at all though in full screen? (Did you check the OSD)? If not then it seems like you're doing pretty good! However, I doubt that you'll be able to play all SIZES of videos with the same success on CPU only as there are different performance requirements to playing 1080p native and something else scaled up to 1080p.


Well, when playing a 1080p movie, the fraps fps counter dose flicker constantly, 59-60 but it's still ok, setting GPU acceleration in SVP doesn't change that, looks the same.

edit: My GPU is not the best, but it does have 4GB of vram, maybe that makes a difference? GTX 860m doesn't benefit much from 4GB vs 2GB, but in some cases it probably matters.


----------



## airisom2

If you can run 1080p files without using gpu acceleration, then you're in a good spot. You can save on battery life, heat output, and power consumption by doing that, and it will enable you to use some of the upscaling settings in madVR if you want to.

Since you are using the free version, you won't be able to do this, but there is an interpolation setting that is optimized for cpu-only usage.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Enable GPU acceleration in SVP at the very least.
> 
> You're sure it's not dropping frames at all though in full screen? (Did you check the OSD)? If not then it seems like you're doing pretty good! However, I doubt that you'll be able to play all SIZES of videos with the same success on CPU only as there are different performance requirements to playing 1080p native and something else scaled up to 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when playing a 1080p movie, the fraps fps counter dose flicker constantly, 59-60 but it's still ok, setting GPU acceleration in SVP doesn't change that, looks the same.
> 
> edit: My GPU is not the best, but it does have 4GB of vram, maybe that makes a difference? GTX 860m doesn't benefit much from 4GB vs 2GB, but in some cases it probably matters.
Click to expand...

It would only make a difference if you're reaching above 4GB of VRAM.

I recommend disabling FRAPS as it can mess up some things. I use MSI Afterburner's overlay instead, but only for games. For MPC-BE just watch for dropped frames or presentation errors in the Ctrl+J menu (forgot the name of it).

EDIT: Whoops, missed that you're using the free version of SVP.

Airisom2 is right, you can probably set more demanding settings for madVR to get improved image quality since madVR primarily uses the GPU. That might actually be ideal in your case. I'm guessing you aren't running on battery while watching stuff though. Play around with settings and watch your CPU and GPU usage and find the right balance for that and image quality or even power usage if it matters to you. I do recommend the pro version of SVP, but wait until you get the hand of the madVR settings and everything else before opening another can of worms to sort out.









Good Luck!


----------



## darkang3l

Yea, so far I see no problems, playback is smooth like butter. I've set SVP to max quality and artifact masking on high and looks pretty good, I can still see the halo effect and some artifacts on movement, but if I can't tweak it more, it's fine as it is. I'll take it as it is for a test drive and see how I like watching movies with it, but I'll definitely buy the premium version. It's still kind of weird to me, the "soap opera effect", but I guess I'm just not used to it yet. The level of details though, "it's over 9000"







.

edit: I used fraps to see the fps, ofcourse I'll keep it off and yea, I use MSI afterburner for games, as I overclock a bit, just the default values which still give me 4-6 fps extra.

I've hit the rep button for both you guys, thx for help.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Will it work with KMplayer? Or does it need its own player?


----------



## Corpser

what other players besides MPC-HC work?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corpser*
> 
> what other players besides MPC-HC work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> Yea, so far I see no problems, playback is smooth like butter. I've set SVP to max quality and artifact masking on high and looks pretty good, I can still see the halo effect and some artifacts on movement, but if I can't tweak it more, it's fine as it is. I'll take it as it is for a test drive and see how I like watching movies with it, but I'll definitely buy the premium version. It's still kind of weird to me, the "soap opera effect", but I guess I'm just not used to it yet. The level of details though, "it's over 9000"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> edit: I used fraps to see the fps, ofcourse I'll keep it off and yea, I use MSI afterburner for games, as I overclock a bit, just the default values which still give me 4-6 fps extra.
> 
> I've hit the rep button for both you guys, thx for help.


You might want to turn off artifact masking as it greatly reduces clarity. The pro version gives you a lot to tweak which can easily reduce the amount of artifacts to only a few every once in awhile. BTW The madVR settings I posted are pretty much as good as it gets (aside from image enhancments, etc) for my 770 AND 970, with the sole exception of dithering which I need to set to Orderedfor my 770.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corpser*
> 
> what other players besides MPC-HC work?


MPC-BE (My favorite since that's where the better devs of MPC-HC forked to)
PotPlayer (Never tried it)
Kmplayer?
I'm pretty sure any that allow external filters so FFDshow can work will work with SVP.

So for instance VLC wouldn't work, but if you're using that you don't probably don't care about video quality anyway and possibly enjoy that washed out blocky picture quality look.








WIndows Media Player won't work either.

Here's my config file for MPC-BE. It's very minimalist, in windowed mode you get a seekbar, and "flybar" for closing it instead of a window border with regular windows UI elements. In full screen you get the same, but the seekbar is hidden. It's set to use Reclock so if you have that installed this will configure MPC-BE for it. (but if you don't that's fine).

mpc-be-settings.zip 7k .zip file


Speaking of Reclock, I recommend everyone get that as it syncs everything up. For me without it I'll get a dropped frame every 7 seconds or so, but with it on I'd need to play for 14 hours straight or something to drop a frame. It can also resample audio to a higher rate which reduces aliasing so you'll want to do that as well.
For that you need some settings tweaked in FFDshow audio.

It's a shame there isn't a "double only if 48000 or below" option as going from 41000Hz to 48000Hz isn't exactly ideal, but I think it's better than leaving it at 41000Hz without resampling. IDK, ask someone on Head-Fi... or don't. That place is hostile and nobody agrees.









Set the sample rate to the max you can select in windows sound for your output device. Disable enhancements too.

Everyone should be able to use 24 bit 48000Hz at a minimum. Doing all this gets rid of background hiss for me.







If you can do 96000Hz, then that's excellent.

Here are my reclock settings, you'll need to set the Hz rate here to match as well.


For all this to work you need to select Reclock as the audio renderer in whatever player you're using.

*Listen carefully for any pops, clicks, or audio dropouts.* This is a little more demanding on your machine, but not in the normal resource usage way. It's demanding in that your machine must be able to deliver _REAL TIME_ audio without other stuff getting in the way and causing dropouts. If you have issues with this I suggest getting Latencymon from Resplandance.com and using that to diagnose what is causing the latency and interfering. If doing the above tweaks means the difference between these issues and not, then you have a problem with that anyway.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Yes, I agree on getting Reclock. I learned about it when I was using MAL's (My Anime List) Advanced MPC-HC Setup Guide, and it is amazing.

Back to topic, though, what are the differences between SVP 4 Free and Premium, and how do those differences apply themselves in setup?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JbstormburstADV*
> 
> Yes, I agree on getting Reclock. I learned about it when I was using MAL's (My Anime List) Advanced MPC-HC Setup Guide, and it is amazing.
> 
> Back to topic, though, what are the differences between SVP 4 Free and Premium, and how do those differences apply themselves in setup?


Customization mainly. You can tweak how SVP works to reduce artifacts or sharpen the picture, use more or less original frames, it's a big balancing act and there's no right answer, so getting the Pro version lets you set it to your visual preference. Perhaps you're one of those people who can't quite get used to the "soap opera look", you can adjust artifact masking and a number of other things to change the fluidity and all sorts of things to make the picture look how you want it to. I don't find that it has a soap opera effect at all. Maybe it's my IPS panel dulling that, but whenever I look at a regular TV all I can see is the flickery mess of frames. Watching 23.976fps content is like hell now.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Will it work with KMplayer? Or does it need its own player?


KMP is outdated and has been superseded by PotPlayer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corpser*
> 
> what other players besides MPC-HC work?


The only ones you should bother with are PotPlayer, MPC-BE, and MPC-HC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JbstormburstADV*
> 
> Yes, I agree on getting Reclock. I learned about it when I was using MAL's (My Anime List) Advanced MPC-HC Setup Guide, and it is amazing.
> 
> Back to topic, though, what are the differences between SVP 4 Free and Premium, and how do those differences apply themselves in setup?


https://www.svp-team.com/wiki/Download

Custom target framerates and manual adjustment of video profiles are the big ones. Without a custom target framerate, some 29.97fps content will mess up, and you won't get the best of SVP without the ability to change any interpolation engine settings.


----------



## darkang3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Customization mainly. You can tweak how SVP works to reduce artifacts or sharpen the picture, use more or less original frames, it's a big balancing act and there's no right answer, so getting the Pro version lets you set it to your visual preference. Perhaps you're one of those people who can't quite get used to the "soap opera look", you can adjust artifact masking and a number of other things to change the fluidity and all sorts of things to make the picture look how you want it to. I don't find that it has a soap opera effect at all. Maybe it's my IPS panel dulling that, but whenever I look at a regular TV all I can see is the flickery mess of frames. Watching 23.976fps content is like hell now.


I'd say the "soap opera effect" is way more pronounced on newer TV's because they have 240Hz, 600Hz and even 1000Hz or more. On my laptop and my projector the effect is not bad at all, they both have 60Hz. I guess that's the main difference.

edit: how do you see how many frames it drops? I noticed in Pacific Rim for example, in some scenes the image is not perfectly smooth. I changed those settings for performance in madVR and I see no difference what so ever.

What's odd is that's a 720p video, 5GB and I don't notice the same on Interstellar which is a 15GB 1080p video. Maybe the first has more details? or maybe it's from encoding?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> I'd say the "soap opera effect" is way more pronounced on newer TV's because they have 240Hz, 600Hz and even 1000Hz or more. On my laptop and my projector the effect is not bad at all, they both have 60Hz. I guess that's the main difference.
> 
> edit: how do you see how many frames it drops? I noticed in Pacific Rim for example, in some scenes the image is not perfectly smooth. I changed those settings for performance in madVR and I see no difference what so ever.
> 
> What's odd is that's a 720p video, 5GB and I don't notice the same on Interstellar which is a 15GB 1080p video. Maybe the first has more details? or maybe it's from encoding?


Any HDTV that goes above 120Hz is a gimmick. It might actually have a 240Hz panel, but the pixel response times would blur out any benefit you get with having such a high refresh rate. For instance, you need at the bare minimum an 8.33ms response time in order to use a 120Hz refresh rate. Most of these HDTVs nowadays have refresh rates that are nearly double that in the 10-20ms+ range. That means that they can only really bring a good 60Hz experience which requires at least 16.67ms for the pixels to change from one color to another.

On the marketing side of things, you could be talking about the motion rate moniker these brands are putting on their tvs nowadays, which is not the true refresh rate. It's just a number they make up to determine the smoothness of their in-house motion interpolation software.

Another reason why it's more pronounced on your TVs is because you have artifacts masking enabled (you put it on max, iirc) in SVP. That setting greatly reduces smoothness, but also hides artifacts that may occur. The free version of SVP has it enabled by default, and you won't have the option to turn it off unless you pay for the full version. Disabling that will put it really close to the smoothness of some HDTVs or beat them when using a custom profile.

For your third question, it could be a lot of things. One could be the way the video was encoded. If it has a variable bitrate, meaning that some parts have a lower bitrate in order to save on space, and other parts of a video has a higher one in order to provide more details in a particular scene. It could also be a variable framerate, which can cause some stuttering here and there, or could introduce uniform "speedbumps" in the video (ie smooth smooth smooth hiccup smooth smooth smooth hiccup, etc.). It could also be what encoding settings were used for the video, or just how the video was originally created.

Pretty much all you can do about that is monitor frame drops using madVR's debug OSD (ctrl+j). If you're actually dropping frames, then you can adjust some settings in SVP or madVR and see if that fixes it.


----------



## darkang3l

Adjusting settings didn't do any difference. I checked the OSD and played the video for about 10 min. It started at 12 dropped frames, prob from opening the video and then went to about 20 min of it to play from there. I saw it changed from 12 to 14 after a min and then to 15 after 5 min. At about 10 min it stuttered for a sec or less and jumped from 15 to 38.


edit: I played the video again straight from the beginning and frames dropped kept piling up, it got to 24 after 2 min.


----------



## airisom2

Doesn't look like you have reclock enabled. That will help out with the smaller frame drops, though ReClock really isn't needed unless you just want every single frame. Not to mention you have to manually change the target frame rate for h.264 content for some strange reason.

The big one you're talking about can come from seeking the video. Have you played through that particular scene again and see if it drops frames like it did last time?


----------



## darkang3l

I edited my post and said I played the movie from the beginning and dropped a lot of frames in 2 min. I actually have installed reclock and set MPC-BE to use it for audio. It even shows in the task bar now, so idk why it doesn't show in the OSD.


----------



## airisom2

What color is the reclock icon? If red, then it isn't doing anything. If yellow, then ReClock can't change the framerate to an exact interval of the refresh rate. If green, then everthing is working as it should. Try opening up ReClock in the taskbar, and change the first dropdown box to 23.976. That should hopefully reduce the frame drops.


----------



## darkang3l

Umm...reclock icon is actually green, I changed the first dropdown from 30 to 23.976 and it went yellow, even after reopening the movie and I didn't see any changes.

edit: Can the fact that the video is 720p and my laptop display is 1080p do something? I think it was smoother on my projector which is 1280x800.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> What color is the reclock icon? If red, then it isn't doing anything. If yellow, then ReClock can't change the framerate to an exact interval of the refresh rate. If green, then everthing is working as it should. Try opening up ReClock in the taskbar, and change the first dropdown box to 23.976. That should hopefully reduce the frame drops.


they actually mean like this:
red = can't do anything (usually caused by an error)
yellow = will not do anything (usually means it doesn't have to do anything)
green = doing everything just fine

e.g. if you put the settings to "original speed" then it'll be yellow.


----------



## darkang3l

So how is it better then, leave it at 30 and have the icon green or change it to 23.976 and have the icon yellow? I didn't notice any changes though.


----------



## epic1337

reclock won't fix your dropped frames, it only adjusts the framerate in accordance with the settings, much like a fast-forward.
in which 23.976 source to 30fps will cause it to run at 1.25x faster, so i suggest leaving reclock to original speed.

your dropped frames is probably caused by your buffers being too low.


----------



## darkang3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> reclock won't fix your dropped frames, it only adjusts the framerate in accordance with the settings, much like a fast-forward.
> in which 23.976 source to 30fps will cause it to run at 1.25x faster, so i suggest leaving reclock to original speed.
> 
> your dropped frames is probably caused by your buffers being too low.


Ok, and the original speed for recklock is? I had it at 30.

Which buffer is too low? Maybe it improves if I change it, but what's the setting I need to change?

edit: I played another 720p video and it dropped frames like crazy. I changed the image upscaling in madVR from Jinc to bicubic and it looks better now.

I guess it does play better on the projector because it doesn't upscale the video?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> What color is the reclock icon? If red, then it isn't doing anything. If yellow, then ReClock can't change the framerate to an exact interval of the refresh rate. If green, then everthing is working as it should. Try opening up ReClock in the taskbar, and change the first dropdown box to 23.976. That should hopefully reduce the frame drops.
> 
> 
> 
> they actually mean like this:
> red = can't do anything (usually caused by an error)
> yellow = will not do anything (usually means it doesn't have to do anything)
> green = doing everything just fine
> 
> e.g. if you put the settings to "original speed" then it'll be yellow.
Click to expand...

From the ReClock's readme file:
Quote:


> - Green: all is fine, ReClock found the frame rate (or it was specified manually), and is currently adapting the speed if necessary
> - Flashing between Green and Red: same that Green, but ReClock has not yet found the good system clock correction to apply. Icon will go green in a few minutes, but during this playback may stay jerky.
> - Yellow: ReClock cannot find a suitable speed adaptation (for example the video card refresh rate is not a multiple of the frame rate).
> - Red: ReClock didn't found the frame rate, or clock correction has been disabled


Honestly, I wouldn't worry about a couple frame drops every few minutes. Those hardly affect what you see, and the only ones that you should worry about are the larger ones that you can actually see in the video. It looks like you have some upscaling enabled in madVR. Perhaps messing around with those settings could help? Seeing as you said you only see the drops on that 720p file could mean it is an upscaling issue (you can't upscale a 1080p video on a 1080p screen), and some of the higher quality settings in madVR can really take a toll on your system.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> Ok, and the original speed for recklock is? I had it at 30.
> 
> Which buffer is too low? Maybe it improves if I change it, but what's the setting I need to change?




try increasing all the buffers by 50%


----------



## darkang3l

Ok, I set reclock to original and is still green.

Anyway, I'm probably just being a perfectionist, as usual, looking for the best experience. The thing is, when you play a movie normally, because of the low frame rate you don't notice anything wrong with it, but when you play it at 60 fps, any imperfection becomes very visible. Plus, I'm not gonna watch movies on my laptop's display, always use the projector and since I recently got the one I have, it will probably be a while until I'll get a 1080p LED projector and most likely I'll have a better system by then. So I guess playing videos on 720p will be smooth, even the 1080p ones should be, right?

Also, is it a good idea to play 1080p movies on the 720p projector? I noticed in most cases they look better.


----------



## epic1337

1080p source to 720p will look better, sharper in a sense.
just set the most practical downscaler in madVR, optimally its Lanzos3 with AR ticked.


----------



## darkang3l

I didn't get which buffers to increase by 50%? In reclock or madVR?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> Ok, I set reclock to original and is still green.
> 
> Anyway, I'm probably just being a perfectionist, as usual, looking for the best experience. The thing is, when you play a movie normally, because of the low frame rate you don't notice anything wrong with it, but when you play it at 60 fps, any imperfection becomes very visible. Plus, I'm not gonna watch movies on my laptop's display, always use the projector and since I recently got the one I have, it will probably be a while until I'll get a 1080p LED projector and most likely I'll have a better system by then. So I guess playing videos on 720p will be smooth, even the 1080p ones should be, right?
> 
> Also, is it a good idea to play 1080p movies on the 720p projector? I noticed in most cases they look better.


You are







And you're right. SVP really exposes the flaws in some videos. Without SVP, the original low framerate is able to mask such things.

Playing a video whose resolution is higher than the output device is not a bad thing. Doing so generally results in a sharper image mainly due to the fact that less information (both good and bad - like noise and blocking artifacts) actually transfers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> I didn't get which buffers to increase by 50%? In reclock or madVR?


Probably the madVR buffers. They can potentially reduce dropped frames, but memory usage increases as well as performance requirements. Because of the increased memory usage, it can actually make SVP more unstable, resulting in more crashes when seeking. In my testing, it does more harm than good, and it's best to just leave it alone, but you can try it nevertheless too see if you get any improvements.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> I didn't get which buffers to increase by 50%? In reclock or madVR?


madVR, too low buffers can miss frames that had finished rendering, which those frames are then dropped.
or on the opposite side, if the buffer is insufficient to supply the needed frame, then it'll skip work and drop the current rendering frame.

the ideal buffer is roughly 6~12 frames, as 4 is a bit too low, mine is 12 just to note.
present queue in particular is the buffer between the drawn frame and monitor.
last time i tried going 2~4 and mine dropped quite a bit of frames as well.


----------



## darkang3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> madVR, too low buffers can miss frames that had finished rendering, which those frames are then dropped.
> or on the opposite side, if the buffer is insufficient to supply the needed frame, then it'll skip work and drop the current rendering frame.
> 
> the ideal buffer is roughly 6~12 frames, as 4 is a bit too low, mine is 12 just to note.
> present queue in particular is the buffer between the drawn frame and monitor.
> last time i tried going 2~4 and mine dropped quite a bit of frames as well.


I've set video frames presented in advance to 12 in both window and exclusive mode, although in general settings I don't have full screen exclusive mode checked, should I check it?

I played the same 10 min (aprox) again on that video and the dropped frames counter didn't change at all, not a single frame. The weird part is the playback was identical, no improvement in smoothness in those particular scenes. So my best guess would be the encoding of the video is the culprit.


----------



## epic1337

no don't use exclusive mode, although you can try whether it suits you or not.

you can try a different video file to confirm your assumption, it might probably be the file having a corrupted segment.


----------



## darkang3l

What do you guys use for image enhancements? I think either enhance detail or LumaSharpen at default values, but only one of them active. What's your balance for sharpness without over saturating the image?


----------



## epic1337

depends on madVR version, but usually i use just a tiny bit of enhance, since the enhancement can be both good or bad, depending on the video.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Hey, quick bit of advice for performance, go to madVRs trade quality for performance and check the two options "use 10bit chroma/image buffer instead of 16bit" there is literally no difference that I can see as hard as I try, yet I knock off 2ms+ from rendering time which is the difference of dropping frames or not for me.

Use 1080p wherever possible. 16GB per movie is about right IMO. 8GB and 12GB are just don't have the bitrate to be enjoyable and transparent. 20GB Is still an improvement, but not much that I can see (upscaling to 1440p too). There is a difference right up to the 40GB mark of an uncompressed full, lossless blu-ray, but I'd only bother with that if the movie were "special" as in a really big deal taht you're excited about. Baraka & Samsara are the only 40GB movies I have right now.

@epic1337 Why Lanczos 3 taps and not 4? If the system can handle 4 wouldn't that be better?

@darkang3l I use enhance detail 1.0 and LumaSharpen 0.65. I didn't fiddle around a TON, but after trying most of these out these looked the most "natural" in that they didn't alter the picture unnaturally, and were not prohibitively resource demanding. My GTX 770 has no problem with them.


----------



## epic1337

lanczos4 hardly improves over lanczos3, but with a noticeable increase in cpu usage.
plus lanczos4 has a noticeable ringing even with AR, so i don't particularly like it.


----------



## darkang3l

I have those 2 checked and more in trade quality for performance as per cookieboyeli's advice and didn't see any difference, the performance is the same as well as quality, lol. As for image quality I think I'll only use LumaSharpen at 0.65, it's a bit too much for me if I use both and enhance detail is a bit less of an improvement than Luma. I'll get the premium SVP and try to reduce that halo effect which is really annoying, there is no movement without it atm.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> I have those 2 checked and more in trade quality for performance as per cookieboyeli's advice and didn't see any difference, the performance is the same as well as quality, lol. As for image quality I think I'll only use LumaSharpen at 0.65, it's a bit too much for me if I use both and enhance detail is a bit less of an improvement than Luma. I'll get the premium SVP and try to reduce that halo effect which is really annoying, there is no movement without it atm.


Yea I can't see a difference whatsoever checking any of those. The 16 bit image and chroma buffers are the heaviest hitters though. I just checked a bunch of them again and compared the rendering times. It's definitely worth it if to check them all you can squeeze some higher settings in with other things. I usually leave the bottom and top unchecked, and the one about not rendering during fade in/out, although I haven't checked to see what the visual or rendering time difference is. A couple of 10ths of a millisecond are probably worth it for the placebo gainz.









As for Lanczos4 vs 3, I'll probably just stick with 3. I can't test downscaling since I have a 1440p monitor and no 4k content, but I did look at the difference for upscaling and you're absolutely right epic1337, the ringing was apparent even with AR enabled.

Jinc with AR seems to be the best choice by far for image upscaling. But I wonder what's best for chroma upscaling? I'm currently using super-xbr 125 with AR, but I honestly can't see a difference. Although I was justing a 720p video to test because it should make more of a difference there right? (Perhaps the bitrate wasn't high enough though!!)
I can't use Superres, image doubling, NNEDI3, Reconstruction, and only a select few upscaling refinements which I haven't really tried out yet. WHat on earth hardware is required to use these things anyway? Are people on doom9 running freaking Titan X's on LN2 or what? Or are they just going from 720p to 1080p without SVP rather than 1080p to 1440p with SVP? (That's probably the reason.







)


----------



## darkang3l

It also seems that on 1080p movies, the halo effect is less noticeable. Maybe it makes it smaller because of the resolution. I've purchased the premium SVP but having some issues with paypal. After I get it, I'll see if it makes the halo even less noticeable.

edit: Btw, what is wrong with XySubFilter? The subtitle is on the black bar and can't move it even if I override the placement. It's really annoying and distracting. It's fine if I use the internal renderer and tbh, I don't see a difference


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> It also seems that on 1080p movies, the halo effect is less noticeable. Maybe it makes it smaller because of the resolution. I've purchased the premium SVP but having some issues with paypal. After I get it, I'll see if it makes the halo even less noticeable.
> 
> edit: Btw, what is wrong with XySubFilter? The subtitle is on the black bar and can't move it even if I override the placement. It's really annoying and distracting. It's fine if I use the internal renderer and tbh, I don't see a difference


At this point there are so many options for what to handle what that you're probably having something else control subtitles unknowingly.

!!!!! Oh yes! Look at FFDshow video! It's probably got subtitles check and is overriding XySubFilter. Uncheck those for sure. Also uncheck subtitles in MPC-BE so you don't get doubles.... LAV may be giving subtitles as well! It's a complete mess.


----------



## darkang3l

Yea, I found something in madVR. In zoom settings, move subtitles was set to bottom of screen and I changed it to active video area. It seems ok now.


----------



## darkang3l

I've got the licence for SVP and trying to figure out the best settings. As most guys recommended, artifact masking is disabled, but tbh, it looks much worse and every movement is full of artifacts.

With the settings from cookieboyeli the playback is not that fluid, changing frame interpolation mode from 1m to adaptive makes it better but still lots of artifacts on fast movement.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> I've got the licence for SVP and trying to figure out the best settings. As most guys recommended, artifact masking is disabled, but tbh, it looks much worse and every movement is full of artifacts.
> 
> With the settings from cookieboyeli the playback is not that fluid, changing frame interpolation mode from 1m to adaptive makes it better but still lots of artifacts on fast movement.


If you want higher fluidity use uniform for sure. I've been experimenting and found that I prefer less fluidity for the sharper image of 1m.
I usually have it set to half pixel and 16px as well.

In all honesty I've just gotten used to the artifacts at this point. There isn't much you can do about some of them although they can be greatly prevented with the right mix of settings. Here's the official explanations for the FRC Settings that we're modifying. Check it out, it should give you more insight to accomplish what you want. https://www.svp-team.com/wiki/SVProfile









EDIT: I take it back, artifact masking on Average or maybe lower is very useful at reducing artifacts without a large difference in fluidity lost! Adaptive is a better choice as well. Thanks for making unsatisfied with my settings. haha These were best with SVP3 but I think it's about time I test everything again and really see what differences there are. I'll post back in a few days with a profile once I get it right. I'm going to give a shot at the expert settings as well.


----------



## darkang3l

Yea, I did set it to uniform after I wrote the post because adaptive still wasn't fluid enough. While 1m reduces the artifacts a bit it defeats the purpose of using SVP and looks quite similar to smooth motion from madVR. In fact, that option without SVP is not bad at all if you want to preserve the "movie" feel and still have a smoother image. But yea, on slower movement it looks quite good now, only on fast action stuff it doesn't work very well.
To be honest, I don't see much of an improvement on the premium version, but atleast I have some flexibility in settings to try out now.

Also after applying your settings to SVP, I had to use GPU acceleration unlike before.

Is it better to use x3 or to screen? I mean I don't really see a difference, but is it easier on the processing side? to match the screen it doubles one frame and triples the next, but x3 just triples every frame, just curious.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> Yea, I did set it to uniform after I wrote the post because adaptive still wasn't fluid enough. While 1m reduces the artifacts a bit it defeats the purpose of using SVP and looks quite similar to smooth motion from madVR. In fact, that option without SVP is not bad at all if you want to preserve the "movie" feel and still have a smoother image. But yea, on slower movement it looks quite good now, only on fast action stuff it doesn't work very well.
> To be honest, I don't see much of an improvement on the premium version, but atleast I have some flexibility in settings to try out now.
> 
> Also after applying your settings to SVP, I had to use GPU acceleration unlike before.
> 
> Is it better to use x3 or to screen? I mean I don't really see a difference, but is it easier on the processing side? to match the screen it doubles one frame and triples the next, but x3 just triples every frame, just curious.


To screen will absolutely make more of a difference! Always to screen!

What's your refresh rate? If you can, overclock it to a multiple of 24. Almost every monitor can do 72Hz which is significantly smoother than 60Hz to my eyes. In addition I find 60fps unplayable in games for me, 72 is the minimum.
You might need this if your GPU drivers aren't cooperating. http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU


----------



## darkang3l

For me it's fine, 60 looks good enough. Plus in games I prefer graphics over frames, so usually it doesn't reach 60 anyway, not on my laptop. But that's why I asked about x3 which makes the movie play at 72 frames and even if I don't set my monitor to 72, it's still smooth. I was just asking if it's easier to process x3 where every frame is tripled or to screen, where it's lower fps, but it's a bit more complicated I'd say. Having to match the screen from 24 to 60 which is not multiple of 24, might be more hard work? idk, just asking.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> For me it's fine, 60 looks good enough. Plus in games I prefer graphics over frames, so usually it doesn't reach 60 anyway, not on my laptop. But that's why I asked about x3 which makes the movie play at 72 frames and even if I don't set my monitor to 72, it's still smooth. I was just asking if it's easier to process x3 where every frame is tripled or to screen, where it's lower fps, but it's a bit more complicated I'd say. Having to match the screen from 24 to 60 which is not multiple of 24, might be more hard work? idk, just asking.


If you go over your Hz rate you'll cause stuttering and unnecessary load. 2.4x/2.5x isn't ideal but it's better than overshooting your Hz.

It doesn't matter if you don't reach 72fps in game, you'll still notice a remarkable fluidity improvement. There's no good reason not to at least give it a shot.

Alright, I've been testing different settings for the past hour and I've made significant improvements to my old profile!








For testing I used the first few minutes of Mulan since it has a good mix of drawn animations and effects, and all sorts of animations. Movement, panning, words, thin lines, detailed backgrounds, mixes of many things at once etc. 1080p bluray quality, I tried it native and upscaled to 1440p.
The second source was a beginning recap for iZombie (it's a good show!) that also had a wide variety of things and movements and with much, much sharper, and finer details to test with.

The difference is markedly improved motion fluidity and SIGNIFICANT artifact reduction without much sacrifice on the whole, just a little here and there that really reduces them. It's also less demanding overall which was a big plus. I only tweaked visible settings, I haven't gone into expert settings yet. I'll leave those for another time, but for now I'm quite happy with this profile as it works well for both animation and real scenes. Further tweaking on modern Anime is required, I didn't get there yet. I'll probably need a separate profile for it though.

Artifact masking is up to you. Most artifacts can't be killed unless you use strongest, which completly defeats the purpose. Average wasn't worth the fluidity loss in the end, weak may be, but I've kept it on weakest for now since it's hard to see how much more it's masking, but easier to see the slight fluidity improvement. Disabled is even more fluid, but with a sure increase in artifact noticeability. In the end it's all down to your preferences. Experiment with it some more and see what you like.


----------



## darkang3l

It does seem a bit better, but not much of an improvement for me and it seems I get a bit of stuttering too. I'll experiment some more and see how it goes.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkang3l*
> 
> It does seem a bit better, but not much of an improvement for me and it seems I get a bit of stuttering too. I'll experiment some more and see how it goes.


"stuttering" Isn't a good term to use. It's really called frame drops, low framerate/frametimes, etc. You can't just say "stutter". That's like saying "I got some lag" it's too broad a term. Ctrl+J my friend, always take a look at what's going on there if you're unsure of what you're seeing.









I forgot to mention earlier but madvr is now at version 90.3 if you aren't on that already. I recommend you update the Shark007 codec pack at least once a month, and & MPC-BE as often as you like. The more frequent the better. As of yesterday MPC-BE 1.4.6.1125 x86 madVR90.3 is the most current on Shark007. I check once or twice a day. MPC-BE is extremely fast to update, just spam the next button and it's done in 5 seconds.

BTW I don't know if I shared it yet but here's my reg file config for it. You can make your own with the export function in settings.

mpc-be-settings.zip 7k .zip file

(I always find it hard to believe a tech forum of this caliber doesn't support 7zip, reg, exe, or anything useful. Zip or nothing?! What a piece of crap!)

Here are the FFDshow audio and video configurations as well. I use 24 bit 96000Hz so you may either have to change it to 48000Hz or it will switch to that automatically. (Let me know, I'm curious)









ffdshow.zip 24k .zip file

I'll keep working on the config and see if I can shave off some more processing time. You might try two pixel precision for 1080p content to reduce load with hardly a difference in quality. I've also found that using 24px Large can be useful for eliminating artifacts, but at the cost of a lot of smoothness. 16 px seems more demanding than 12px too!







That one has me confused.


----------



## darkang3l

Yea, I played with some settings and also looked on other forums. I think I actually prefer 24px large, it's a bit less smooth, but looks fluid and much better for artifacts. It's perfectly smooth were it counts most. Also the "soap opera effect" is not that strong in this one







, while having a nice and smooth playback. I'll keep checking between 16 and 24 as 16 looks quite good too.

I've disabled decrease grid step as seen on other forum and looks good, not sure if better though.

Anyway, it looks good, not to mention I actually like just smooth motion from madVR without SVP as it keeps the "movie" feeling. Right now I'm just perfecting the settings to get the best image quality while retaining smoothness.


----------



## Moragg

Looks like 64-bit has finally been released to the public.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

64 bit stack, here we come!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JbstormburstADV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 bit stack, here we come!












It works it works! Can't watch anything right now though, too sick to watch anything... (the motion urgh)

I made FFDShow 64 bit setting reg entries.

Also, for those of you missing Reclock capabilities, tweka the custom timings of your monitor, you can make it sync closer to a multiple of the movie. I think I went from 1 dropped frame every 40 seconds to one every hour or so by doing that.

1440p 96Hz

2652, 1452 is really close, syncing under what I need to be though, one of these should be lowered by 1. If I feel up to it I'll explain more later.
No 64 bit reclock is a bummer though. Lousy bloatware supporting reclock devs.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works it works! Can't watch anything right now though, too sick to watch anything... (the motion urgh)
> 
> I made FFDShow 64 bit setting reg entries.
> 
> Also, for those of you missing Reclock capabilities, tweka the custom timings of your monitor, you can make it sync closer to a multiple of the movie. I think I went from 1 dropped frame every 40 seconds to one every hour or so by doing that.
> 
> 1440p 96Hz
> 
> 2652, 1452 is really close, syncing under what I need to be though, one of these should be lowered by 1. If I feel up to it I'll explain more later.
> No 64 bit reclock is a bummer though. Lousy bloatware supporting reclock devs.


Actually, if I remember right, there is no active dev for Reclock at the moment, so someone has to pick it up. Also, it looks like I'm running into a wall here in regards to getting 64 bit video running. I keep on getting crashes in madVR when I try to go fullscreen, forcing me to do a hard restart. I'll attach the resultant crash log;

madVR-crashreport.txt 44k .txt file


----------



## Quantum1338x

Since Reclock is the only thing left in a 64bit chain, I just wanted to say that I have come across MPDN.net which is a media player with 2 built-in reclock alternatives. It already has madvr capabilities. You guys should check it out. Also OP could check it and update his guide if he recommends it.


----------



## airisom2

I played around with MDPN about 6 months ago, and I just recently gave it another try. Still don't like it. I can't figure out how to use it with SVP. You can't set any directshow filter priorities, so I can't use ffdshow raw video, a core component needed for SVP. I also don't like madVR integration, as it's missing some features of the standalone version. It will probably never be added into the guide mainly because the other media players are good enough. They just work, and I know them fairly well.

Also, 64bit ReClock really isn't necessary because 64bit media players and extensions aren't necessary yet. 64bit, or >4GB RAM usage, is only needed when you're playing 4K content, and SVP is still pretty unstable when playing that. Not to mention you need a decently powerful rig in order to play something like that. Plus, 4K content is still in its infancy. However, it's great that the SVP devs got the ball rolling already.

I have found that ReClock does help fix the playback smoothness of some videos. I was having some problems with a video recently (stutters, jumps, dropped frames), and using ReClock fixed all of the video playback issues.


----------



## Quantum1338x

Thanks for your fast and useful reply OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I can't figure out how to use it with SVP. You can't set any directshow filter priorities, so I can't use ffdshow raw video, a core component needed for SVP.


You can select ffdshow raw video filter under DirectShow in Options. Had SVP working like this although had problems with black bars lightning; Only left bar had lightning and video box was not centered but moved to the right in a 4:3 video. Disabling that fixed it.

I'm currently trying MPDN. Don't know if I'll go back to MPC-BE


----------



## huzzug

I have a video that i tried playing with SVP using Potplayer. The video starts and loads the scripts and gives a notification saying SVP is enables. However, after a few seconds, i start getting frame drops and video becomes hitch-y. Happens with all videos.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum1338x*
> 
> Thanks for your fast and useful reply OP.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I can't figure out how to use it with SVP. You can't set any directshow filter priorities, so I can't use ffdshow raw video, a core component needed for SVP.
> 
> 
> 
> You can select ffdshow raw video filter under DirectShow in Options. Had SVP working like this although had problems with black bars lightning; Only left bar had lightning and video box was not centered but moved to the right in a 4:3 video. Disabling that fixed it.
> 
> I'm currently trying MPDN. Don't know if I'll go back to MPC-BE
Click to expand...

Ah, finally got it to work. I had it selected in the video filters, but it gave a video graph failed to render error. Had to play a video without any external filters selected and then select ffdshow raw. Kinda weird. I'm also experincing the 4:3 shift and lighting issue. It could be an outer lighting bug, so I submitted it.

The main reasons why I don't like MDPN is because I can't set my own key bindings, I can't use madVR's image enhancements (adaptivesharpen), I can't set external filter priorities, and I don't like how madVR is integrated into the player. I prefer to have it separate. I like that it is a pretty barebones player, but it's lacking some functionality that's important to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> I have a video that i tried playing with SVP using Potplayer. The video starts and loads the scripts and gives a notification saying SVP is enables. However, after a few seconds, i start getting frame drops and video becomes hitch-y. Happens with all videos.


Could you give us some screenshots of madVR's (or whatever video render you're using) debug screen (ctrl+j), SVP's performance tab (set to per-core), and SVP's video profiles tab please?


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> I have a video that i tried playing with SVP using Potplayer. The video starts and loads the scripts and gives a notification saying SVP is enables. However, after a few seconds, i start getting frame drops and video becomes hitch-y. Happens with all videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give us some screenshots of madVR's (or whatever video render you're using) debug screen (ctrl+j), SVP's performance tab (set to per-core), and SVP's video profiles tab please?
Click to expand...

Here ya go....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I'm using the free version if it's useful.


----------



## airisom2

Reset madVR settings, or just put the exclusive mode frame buffer back to 8, and put the CPU/GPU queue to 16 and 8, respectively. Using high queues will definitely cause stuttery playback.


----------



## Quantum1338x

airisom2 could you give us your madvr scaling options recommendations please?


----------



## huzzug

The video still drops frames for me as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I thought I posted this yesterday but apparently its still in my drafts


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum1338x*
> 
> airisom2 could you give us your madvr scaling options recommendations please?



Messing with that page gives me the results I want without making my graphics cards noisy. I typically use adaptivesharpen at 1.0, but I can get away with more aggressive values on higher resolution videos. Upscaling never really made a visible difference for me, and this works out pretty well while putting a much lower load on my rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> The video still drops frames for me as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I posted this yesterday but apparently its still in my drafts


If you already reset madVR settings (batch file in madVR's directory), then install ReClock if it already isn't. It looks like it isn't synced up right if it's dropping frames every ~30sec. When playing the video, click on the clock in the taskbar, and set the framerate to 23.976.


----------



## davio

Is it worth updating my software? I used this guide like maybe a year or so ago. I've been having problems with clipping in my anime that I watch.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davio*
> 
> Is it worth updating my software? I used this guide like maybe a year or so ago. I've been having problems with clipping in my anime that I watch.


Yes absolutely, SVP4 is much improved with anime and artifacting.


----------



## davio

good to hear, will do so when i get home!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davio*
> 
> good to hear, will do so when i get home!


Yea, lots of performance improvments with all the software are constantly happening. Just today a new major version of VAL filters were released, fixing performance for pixel format conversions.









I update on a near daily basis, but it's easy since I use the Shark007 codec pack and have registry files to restore ffdshow and MPC-BE settings. Takes less than 5 minutes.


----------



## LBear

Its been a while since i watch movies/anime on the PC. Is it worth getting the pro version SVP4? I'm still on version 3.


----------



## airisom2

I would pay $15 just to be able to change the target framerate and have the ability to customize interpolation profiles. The rest is icing on the cake, imo.

But seriously, if SVP 4 Free does what you want it to do, and you don't constantly watch movies and whatnot on your computer, then I don't see any problem with staying with the free version.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I would pay $15 just to be able to change the target framerate and have the ability to customize interpolation profiles. The rest is icing on the cake, imo.
> 
> But seriously, if SVP 4 Free does what you want it to do, and you don't constantly watch movies and whatnot on your computer, then I don't see any problem with staying with the free version.


I agree with this.

However, if you find yourself watching more, ABSOLUTELY get the pro version. It's worth the money if you're going to use it!


----------



## FLaguy954

I just tried out the x64 SVP build and I am liking what I see. I'm running 1080p content @ 90 fps and I see smoother playback, 5-10% less CPU usage (around 80% load), and more GPU usage (before I was getting ~40% usage and now it ranges from ~30-60% usage). One thing that is bugged is that even though SVP is working, it doesn't show anything on the CPU performance index. I have to use Task Manager and Afterburner to monitor CPU usage.


----------



## Quantum1338x

Thanks for the screenshot airisom2! What about the scaling algorithms? I was actually wondering about those.


----------



## airisom2

I leave it all at default. I don't really see a difference with any of the settings, bar bilinear I think it was (worse quality). I'm a "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" kinda guy. The default upscaling algorithms are fine as they are, and you have to look REALLY hard to see any sort of image quality improvements with any of them. That image enhancements page will give you beneficial, easily distinguishable results that you can fine tune without the resource hit that upscaling will give you.


----------



## NeoReaper

Hey, I can't get any video through MPC-HC after following the long guide and I have tried 3 times (Complete reinstalls each time) and I think it has something to do with MadVR (Error message below) but I get no video when playing something (I still get audio), instead I get an error with this being the problem:


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Hey, I can't get any video through MPC-HC after following the long guide and I have tried 3 times (Complete reinstalls each time) and I think it has something to do with MadVR (Error message below) but I get no video when playing something (I still get audio), instead I get an error with this being the problem:


Try using evr custom video renderer and see what happens.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Hey, I can't get any video through MPC-HC after following the long guide and I have tried 3 times (Complete reinstalls each time) and I think it has something to do with MadVR (Error message below) but I get no video when playing something (I still get audio), instead I get an error with this being the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try using evr custom video renderer and see what happens.
Click to expand...

Now SvP Is saying "No Active Playback"


----------



## airisom2

Hmmm, not completely sure on this one, so I'll just dump down some random stuff you can try









Make sure Avisynth is installed. Run the SVP maintenance utility and select Avisynth MT
Put Avisynth.dll into mpc-hc's root directory.
Reset madVR's settings to default with the included batch file and reinstall it.
Run MPC as admin
Run SVP as admin
Make sure all filters are set to prefer.
Make sure that you're using x86 filters if you're running x86 mpc, or 64bit filters for 64bit mpc.


----------



## NeoReaper

Just done every step you listed (Here is some screenshots) and exactly the same problem, audio plays, video does not(The bug report is the same error code as above):


----------



## airisom2

Odd. Try uninstalling everything, and use KCP (or just follow the fast setup guide). Then, install SVP on top of that, and only check the extras that are needed in the maintenance tool.


----------



## NeoReaper

Just a note: I have used the fast setup guide before but this time I will try it in the order you specified this time.
EDIT : And same error again... (I completely uninstalled the old version + CCleaner to remove old registry entries that may cause the error.)


----------



## NeoReaper

(For some reason, my phone won't edit the post above again)
If you were wondering what I am using to test video playback, its a owned bluray-ripped 1080p MP4 file of Avatar (The extended collectors edition) since I don't have/need a br/disc drive in my main computer(Used my other computer to do so)
I don't know if that makes any effect, if plays fine in VLC and its playback is (Obviously) 24 fps.


----------



## airisom2

Do you get this problem on other videos? Maybe you should try using 64bit filters if you haven't already.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Do you get this problem on other videos? Maybe you should try using 64bit filters if you haven't already.


Ahh, the 64 bit ones work with SVP, just I can't use reclock (It does not appear) so I just used directsound to my headset and it seems to be working.
Do you think that it could be the fact on the 32 bit one, the video I was trying to play is over 4gb in size?


----------



## airisom2

To be honest, I'm not completely sure. The only thing I can think of is that you were somehow using more than 4GB RAM in order to play the video. Unfortunately, there is no 64bit version of ReClock. Glad we could get it working, though









Although I said in the past that the 64bit version of SVP, along with the players and filters, were unnecessary, I have found it to actually be more stable than the 32bit version. I have run into occasions in anime where there were some crazy typesettings in particular scenes (typesettings can eat up some RAM) that would crash MPC if I were on a 32bit verison, and I also ran into some parts in some videos with extremely high bitrates that cause RAM usage to increase to the point of causing 32bit MPC to crash. Although you don't get ReClock, I really haven't really needed it so far. I've had some rare cases where ReClock was necessary in order to prevent stuttering All of them were playable with the 32bit version of MPC, so I guess using the 32bit version for some of those strange videos is still useful.

Unfortunatley, a 64bit version of ReClock isn't planned, and it hasn't been updated in about a year, so we're SOL unless someone creates an alternative. I believe MDPN offers a ReClock alternative, but I couldn't get it to work, and I just don't like that media player. I wish we could get a 64bit version of J.River, but that would be a massive project in and of itself because a lot of things would have to be redone in order for it to work right, including VideoClock, their in-house ReClock alternative.


----------



## davio

Hey all
I'm still having an error where audio cuts out every few seconds for a very short time, only when I'm in full screen mode. If i go to window mode it doesn't happen. Any idea whats causing this and how to fix?


----------



## airisom2

If you're running ReClock, try messing with the sound buffer value.


----------



## davio

I put it to 1000ms, and it seemed to fix it.


----------



## rainking

I just got a 4K panel delivered this week, and found out a sweet spot for 4K blurays. Basically kept everything the same as the baseline profile in OP and set Frames interpolation mode to "2m".

This is with a i5-4690K @ 4.5 Ghz and a GTX 970. Anything else, and it was a slideshow. With this setting, it was constant 60fps. Not as smooth as the higher settings, but again, impossible with current gear or maybe the software needs work.


----------



## Kana Chan

Does this use 6cores+?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana Chan*
> 
> Does this use 6cores+?


Yup


----------



## rainking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainking*
> 
> I just got a 4K panel delivered this week, and found out a sweet spot for 4K blurays. Basically kept everything the same as the baseline profile in OP and set Frames interpolation mode to "2m".
> 
> This is with a i5-4690K @ 4.5 Ghz and a GTX 970. Anything else, and it was a slideshow. With this setting, it was constant 60fps. Not as smooth as the higher settings, but again, impossible with current gear or maybe the software needs work.


Seems as though some titles work and others don't and I have no idea why. Can't be bitrate because I had titles with higher bitrate running smooth, and titles with lower bitrate running a slideshow. All of them were 2:35:1, 3840x1606. Total Recall, for example, was a slideshow with any SVP settings. Will need to experiment more. I hope SVP developers will find a way to reduce how stressing this is to hardware, but maybe current tech just isn't there yet. Or maybe current top of the line processors could do it. I didn't see many other people posting their results, though I haven't searched that much.


----------



## airisom2

Thanks for the 4K experiments rainking! Seeing that 4K content actually works motivated me to start working on a 4k profile. Here's what I got so far:

SVP:


madVR:
Uncheck present several frames in advance in windowed and exclusive mode sections.
Uncheck exclusive mode in general settings.
Leave everything else on default, making sure deinterlacing is unchecked.

Here's my usage with a 4.4GHz 4930k and 980Ti:


----------



## rainking

You're happily welcome airisom, it's quite a machine stress test indeed









Some 4K content (like actually 4000 pixels wide or more like the one from your results) drop frames nonstop even without SVP on my PC, with madVR.


----------



## airisom2

You're right about that one. Considering that 4k 60Hz is already a bit hard on 4 core processors and manageable with an overclocked 6 core with decent settings, playing 4k videos on a 4k 120Hz monitor with SVP will be quite a feat in the near future.

Those frame drops you saw on my debug screen were a cumulation of the initial frame drops you get when first playing the video, seeking through the video, and clicking in and out of full screen, as I was constantly rewinding the video and tinkering. There were no frame drops through the duraiton of the video clip I used after Dialing in the settings, and it was very smooth overall. Also, I am using avisynth+ r1779.

Also, note that 12ms render time on the debug screen. Most of the time it was around 4.3ms, but in certain high bitrate parts of the video, it would jump up to about 16.6ms, which is cutting it really close to the minimum frame-time required for 60hz (16.67ms). Keeping that number low is going to require quite a gpu with 4k 120Hz which requires an 8.33ms frame time.


----------



## rainking

Thanks for the information, the variable bitrate is something I forgot. I think I'll get a 6700K soon + new mobo soon, I was doubting if 4K would be a dramatic increase in quality but I'm glad I was wrong. At 40 inches or around that size, it absolutely deserves to be a new standard. I now realize HEVC is what I'm having trouble with, AVC at 4K is fine.


----------



## immortalkings

new here.. i'm using SVP for a quite a while now.. just wondering on the Non-Pro side.. is there a way to remove totally the weird masking on fast motion?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalkings*
> 
> new here.. i'm using SVP for a quite a while now.. just wondering on the Non-Pro side.. is there a way to remove totally the weird masking on fast motion?


can you catch it on screenshots? i think thats not a masking feature but a different issue.
also post your SVP settings so that it'll be easier for others to troubleshoot.


----------



## JackCY

Is it possible to setup SVP to "blend" the frames aka what it is supposed to do but do so without the incredibly visible artifacts? At least the free version seems to be limited very much and the settings for performance/quality have no effect, the rest does but none helps to eliminate the artifacts present behind moving objects.
This affects movies, not just anime which I didn't even bother to try as the poor quality was already apparent in movies.

Seems like it has some object detection and then tries to fill in the background after moving and warping the object elsewhere. The filled in background then is a complete mess and distracting sometimes even making aliens out of people when something moves in front of their face








I guess it's ok for say TV 10 feet away but watching a movie on PC monitor up close one sees all these crazy artifacts.
Can it be forced to only do full scene algorithms/changes? Or are the object specific things not turnable off? The free version really has almost no settings so one can't tell if the Pro version then magically does and how well can it be tuned. I don't know why the default settings and free version are so bad.

Is there any other program that does full scene frame rate conversion only?


----------



## airisom2

Well, SVP is not simply converting the frames, but adding intermediary frames, which is the only way to achieve a higher frame rate without the source being recorded in a higher framerate. In the Pro version and the older 3.1.7 version, you can change the motion vector size among other things, which will reduce artifacting, but it just depends on the video and what's being shown. Smaller px. settings introduce more smoothness of moving parts in the video, but at the expense of more artifacting. For example, a still scene car riding along in the distance will be smoother with a smaller px setting, but the larger px. setting will only focus on larger movements like panning scenes, meaning that the car will move as if it wasn't interpolated. Because of that, you won't have to worry about artifacts as much.

The only "free" smoothness that I've found is the smooth motion feature in madVR. It's minor, but there are no drawbacks in using it besides a higher load on your graphics card.

So, I invite you to try SVP 3.1.7a (basically an older SVP 4 Pro) and mess with the profile settings to your liking. Just keep in mind that you will never get rid of 100% artifacts while using motion interpolation, and by trying to do so, you will be sacrificing smoothness. It's best to find a smoothness to artifacts sweet spot and get used to it. I was in your shoes when I first tried this software, and it does take some time to get used to the artifacts, but when you do, you will (well, at least me) never go back to normal playback.


----------



## JackCY

I think it used to be free completely, so now with the v4 which seems usable only in paid version what is different compared to the free v3, 3.1.7a Core?


----------



## airisom2

64bit support, newer interpolation engine, avisynth+ and *vapoursynth* support, support for their newer plugins like svptube, *linux and osx support, vlc and mpv support**, vastly improved profile* and cropping conditions, *3d blurry,* can *process multiple videos*, improved UI and performance graphs, and some other good features you may or may not use. A lot has gone into the development of SVP4. However, 3.1.7 will give you a general idea of what to expect when it comes to customizing the interpolation settings, as those settings aren't able to be customized in the free version.

Edit: whoops. Thought you were wanting a comparison between 3.1.7 and 4 pro. 3.1.7 is more simlar to 4 free than to 4 Pro. Just take off the bolded features above, and add interpolation settings customization.


----------



## JackCY

I've never had much luck with madVR and 64bit, last time I tried it it wasn't supported yet. So I just run everything 32bit to stay compatible.
I'm looking at what are the best options out there for a free FPS conversion, at best one that is configurable to remove any artifacts especially around moving objects.
The 4 free ran avisynth, I didn't see vapoursynth or any ability to play with those beyond hacking the files by hand somewhere. And when uninstalling it doesn't even remove all that it has installed, the FFDShow and AviSynth remain left over, they need to package it together and remove it all when uninstalling not leave the system bloated.
There was also quite a big delay and issues when seeking through video, delays and artifacts. Without SVP I get instant seek pretty much.
All the new frames generated by SVP look like someone splashed water on the image when there is movement. I am also not sure about color accuracy, at least in the demo video on SVP site they boosted saturation and contrast.

I will try the older 3.1.7 core they have there for download. I don't see any other v3 left over.

---

3.1.7 core won't work, "there is no function named SetMTmode" error in the .avs file, FFDShow and AviSynth are installed from the v4 free and working fine otherwise. 3.1.7 doesn't come with the AviSynth version it requires, probably some outdated one. I found profiles under expert options but couldn't find any customization of profiles.


----------



## kikibgd

hey guys i just heard about SVP and im wondering if its possible to incorporate it with XBMC/Kodi???

Thanks !


----------



## airisom2

SVP has a tutorial on their page showing how to get it to work.

https://www.svp-team.com/wiki/SVP:Kodi

I haven't tested it, and I'm sure a lot has changed between now and 2014, so it may not work now. I'll try poking around this weekend.


----------



## kikibgd

well kodi done a lot of changes in decoding department since 14.0 ..


----------



## airisom2

I got it to work. You have to use a special version of Kodi, Kodi DSPlayer.

http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=223175

Once installed, go to settings and use the internal lav filters. Choose your audio renderer (you can use reclock), and add ffdshow raw under external filters. Apply the 4gb patch from SVP's utils directory in program files (navigate to kodi.exe), and it should work. Also supports xysubfilter and madvr.


----------



## kikibgd

GREAT!!!! im gonna try it in few days









rep


----------



## fateswarm

SVP no longer required per se for AMD cards https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18708119

I thought you guys would like to see this. It's relatively new so I'm sure most haven't noticed yet.

It doesn't seem to go higher than 60FPS, but it does appear to be smoother and less hungry.


----------



## airisom2

I remember playing around with that a couple years ago. It was pretty hit or miss on the videos, and when I could get it to work, I didn't think it was good as SVP. Maybe things have changed since then. Maybe if Vega is good I'll test again.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> SVP no longer required per se for AMD cards https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18708119
> 
> I thought you guys would like to see this. It's relatively new so I'm sure most haven't noticed yet.
> 
> It doesn't seem to go higher than 60FPS, but it does appear to be smoother and less hungry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I remember playing around with that a couple years ago. It was pretty hit or miss on the videos, and when I could get it to work, I didn't think it was good as SVP. Maybe things have changed since then. Maybe if Vega is good I'll test again.


There is a serious limitation about it. I had a conversation with the Author of Bluesky. The AMD driver only supports 24FPS(5/2x rate) and 30FPS(2x rate).

That means say goodbye to it working on 25FPS and various others. 25FPS is very common. It's why I found it almost broken and I had to report it.


----------



## angelotti

PotPlayer's *built-in video processing filter* needs to be disabled (or conditioned) if madVR is the chosen renderer. Otherwise they will clash, lowering the image quality (slightly).


----------



## Profiled

how to save MPVs lower volume


----------



## dir_d

Got a problem with MS 1703, MPC-HC, SVP4 and Nvidia drivers. SVP4 and MPC-HC works just fine at 60hz., i am able to alt+enter for full screen just fine but as soon as i set a custom rez of 96hz when i hit alt+enter its a black screen. Anyone having anything similar? HDCP problems?


----------



## airisom2

Not sure what MS 1703 is, but there are a couple ways you can get a black screen. Don't have much time, so I'll just braindump:

Mess with madVR exclusive modes
Try running at a lower refresh rate like 72Hz or something and see if the problem still occurs
Make sure you're using the newest version of Avisynth+
Try restarting your computer after changing refresh rates. Every once in a while, I'll get a ton of dropped frames because madVR is rendering at a composition rate of 30Hz even though my monitor is at 60Hz. Restarting fixes this.
This kinda ties in with the last one, but if you don't restart SVP after changing refresh rates, avisynth will sometimes mess things up since it's thinking you're running at 60Hz still.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Not sure what MS 1703 is, but there are a couple ways you can get a black screen. Don't have much time, so I'll just braindump:
> 
> Mess with madVR exclusive modes
> Try running at a lower refresh rate like 72Hz or something and see if the problem still occurs
> Make sure you're using the newest version of Avisynth+
> Try restarting your computer after changing refresh rates. Every once in a while, I'll get a ton of dropped frames because madVR is rendering at a composition rate of 30Hz even though my monitor is at 60Hz. Restarting fixes this.
> This kinda ties in with the last one, but if you don't restart SVP after changing refresh rates, avisynth will sometimes mess things up since it's thinking you're running at 60Hz still.


The Creators Update is Windows 10 build 1703. I uninstalled svp4 and MPC works full screen so its some setting. I will try your suggestions and report back.

edit..It was MadVR "enable automatic fullscreen exclusive mode". Turn it off and all is well


----------



## airisom2

Glad you got it fixed.

And for anyone still using the guide, I'll be updating it...soon-ish. Been meaning to add in a couple more players and update some things here and there.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it fixed.
> 
> And for anyone still using the guide, I'll be updating it...soon-ish. Been meaning to add in a couple more players and update some things here and there.


In that case, keep an eye on 2 big upcoming releases:

-MPC-QT (which is actually just a proper GUI for MPV). There are dev builds floating around in the SVP forums.

-Dolby Atmos. Specifically, the headphone part of their (recently released) W10 app which says "coming soon". Should be much better than Dolby Headphone.

EDIT: Also, SVP just got 10-bit support, which means HDR screen users might want to adjust some MadVR settings, or maybe even use a bloom/HDR shader.


----------



## airisom2

MPC-QT: Haven't heard of that one, but I did play around with SMPlayer which uses mpv. I've never been much of a fan of MPV because madVR is unusable with it, but it looks like if folks want to take advantage of 10bit (vapoursynth), then that's the way to go for now.

I have atmos on my phone. Sounds pretty good, but it is less extreme than dolby headphone. For the people using DH, it's like having a setting below the refrence room preset (was it DH1?).

But thanks for the heads up. I'll keep an eye on them. Right now, the plan is to work in Plex, MDPN, SMPlayer, 10bit, and to update a couple things here and there.

edit: lol, it's been over a year since my last edit to the guide







Also been about 4 years using SVP. Here's to another 4


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> MPC-QT: Haven't heard of that one, but I did play around with SMPlayer which uses mpv. I've never been much of a fan of MPV because madVR is unusable with it, but it looks like if folks want to take advantage of 10bit (vapoursynth), then that's the way to go for now.
> 
> I have atmos on my phone. Sounds pretty good, but it is less extreme than dolby headphone. For the people using DH, it's like having a setting below the refrence room preset (was it DH1?).
> 
> But thanks for the heads up. I'll keep an eye on them. Right now, the plan is to work in Plex, MDPN, SMPlayer, 10bit, and to update a couple things here and there.
> 
> edit: lol, it's been over a year since my last edit to the guide


MPV actually has almost everything MadVR and ReClock has. It's just all hidden, and has to be enabled in a text file:

https://mpv.io/manual/master/

Unlike SMPlayer, MPC-QT will actually expose those options in a GUI.

With 720p+ content, I prefer MPV because it's ~20% faster with SVP (thanks to the aforementioned VapourSynth).

I fogot we could get Atmos on Android, thanks for reminding me







.


----------



## brucethemoose

Not sure if anyone is still watching this thread, but I gotta say, for anyone using SVP 4 Pro (where you can edit the settings to be very intensive), MPC-QT is now the way to go:

http://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3716

Does pretty much everything MPC/MadVR/ReClock does and more, but SVP interpolation is like 20% faster and it's all cross-platform.

It's still missing a few features atm (like the auto-fetching of custom shaders from the public github page), but nothing major.

Don't think it works with the free version of SVP, unfortunately, as it needs vapoursynth SVP.


----------



## EniGma1987

Thats pretty cool, Ill check it out this weekend. I have been using MPC and SVP for a while now and got it pretty decent. Wish there were far more sensitive settings though as I still see a lot of artifacts when playing a video on my projector, and even with the maximum settings I still only get about 20% load in SVP.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that the director of Avatar wants to film Avatar 2 at 60fps in order to enhance realism. So, there's got to be SOME merit in filming at a higher frame rate. !


That's to make the animated characters look real.

I remember seeing a write-up on the uncanny valley. It basically boiled down to: Film of reality works well at 24fps because the human eye does not pick up as much detail about the set and other background stuff. If the frame rate is increased, more information is taken in by the eye, and the seems start becoming visible, it looks faker.

Conversely, when something is digitally rendered, animated film / video game, it is lacking detail compared to reality, so by increasing frame rate, you allow the eye to take in more info to compensate, and it looks more legitimate.


----------



## Darkmatterx76

Hiya, I just found SVP and madvr after watching anime without it for years. I have an Asus PG279 display that I keep at 144hz. I don't feel there's a need to OC it. I have run into a couple issues though. 1, I can't get subtitles to show up on MPC BE despite setting it up the same as MPC HC and 2, the subs are out of sink with the video somewhat randomly due to SVP running the video at 144fps. Has anyone fiddled around already with 144fps and found the right "offset" to set on subtitles so they run correctly?

Thanks!


----------



## dpoverlord

Thanks for this thread, maybe we should make an update for MPC-QT: with windows 10?


----------



## airisom2

No more updating







I was initially planning a major overhaul of the guide, but I really don't feel like it anymore. Instead, I'll try to help anyone out who posts in here.

Installing QT is pretty simple, though. Just follow the instructions here and things should work. You'll need to tick the libmpv and vapoursynth stuff in svp maintenance to get it to work right. Because SVP Maintenance tool doesn't show up on W10's default start menu, you'll have to navigate to it manually in program files x86.


----------



## CasperGS

Subbd


----------



## Neronax

I can watch Youtube in 165 hz online with SVP tube, but cannot watch Twitch. Player doesnt interpolate 60 to 165 hz. Is it even possible for Twitch?


----------



## airisom2

SVPTube supports Twitch streams. I don't have a 144Hz monitor anymore, but I was successful with watching a twitch stream in MPC-BE with SVPTube 2 at 75fps.


----------

